# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Grandfathered Dream Journals >  >  Maria's Epic Dream Journal of Awesomeness

## Maria92

~ ~ MARIO'S FANTASTIC JOURNAL OF ABSOLUTE BRILLIANCE AND GENERAL AWESOMENESS ~ ~

Welcome to my Dream Journal of a thousand titles. Please enjoy your stay.

Any dreams of an intense sexual/graphic nature will be wrapped in spoiler tags. Click at your own discretion. 

The colors have been known to rotate from time to time as I see fit. The current theme is now "sunset." 

Favorite Dreams (The system in place is far from perfect. Suggestions welcome.)
First Lucid
Lucidreamsavy
Epic Star Wars Parody
Awesome Tea Dream
Finding my Dream Guide?
A Story of Love, Romance, Nerds, and Fail
Do Not Fear The Reaper
Relevant Party Dream
Yes? No? Maybe So?
Star Wars and the Stealth Fighter

Power Pals!!
Serenity (a.k.a. The Member Formerly Known As eternalstar01)
OfficerFlake
Xedan
Jesus of Suburbia (a.k.a. JoS)
EspadaInMyCloset (a.k.a. Panda, Espanda)
Hidden

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Great title!  Lookin forward to hearin some of your dreams!

----------


## Maria92

03.10.2009FIRST LUCID!!! (MILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I did the lucid dreaming mantra last night, and I had a grand total of 2 or three dreams. The biggest event of the night, however, was MY FIRST LUCID EVER! Apparently, I was in the army and we were marching down this big, dusty hill thing surrounded by wooden walls. I looked at it, realized I had been here before in my dreams, and that this must be a dream. The excitement was so much that I had a false awakening. 
_________________________

03.10.2009False awakening (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

The false awakening itself was quite unusual. I remember that my dream began to melt away, and I tried very briefly to fly, but then I quickly attempted to spin, which did some pretty weird things. I could feel the body in my bed, but spinning almost made it like I was fighting to stay lucid and drag myself back to the dream world. At any rate, I lost the dream (and lucidity). Right after my false awakening, I hopped on my laptop, which was now apparently in the corner of my bedroom, and began to record my dream journal. There was something odd that happened, but I fail to recall what. Then I woke up. 
_________________________

03.10.2009In weight training class (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Prior to my FIRST LUCID DREAM!!!!!, I had weight training class. This was an incredibly vivid, detailed dream. We had a drill seargent as an instructor, and he was a real bastard. I went up to him and asked why the hell I was in his weight training class, when I had not signed up for it. He went on to tell me that the legal procedures class I had originally wanted was filled up, and that the school felt that this would be a reasonable substitute. I begged to differ, and after a bit of groveling, we went into the shower room. Because it was the women's shower room, it smelled pleasant. All the guys were stripping down, but I was looking for a place to hide to avoid showering. Then the dream blurred and got fuzzy. I'm pretty sure that I also remember about 1 or 2 other dreams or dream fragments, but I'm not sure...

----------


## Maria92

04.10.2009File sharing fragment (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I tried to MILD last night, which failed, most likely on account of my excessive tiredness and the fact that I had 3 hours of sleep. At any rate, I remember a fragment of a dream. I'm uploading files to the computer, as I was last night, through the DV chat room. I remember that someone had tried to share these tiny .wma files. They couldn't have been more than 3 kilobytes large. That's about all I remember, tonight I shall strive to go to bed at a more reasonable time.

----------


## Conkt

> He went on to tell me that the legal procedures class I had originally wanted was filled up, and that the school felt that this would be a reasonable substitute.



Hahaha, don't you just love the dreaming mind! Congrats again on your first lucid. Nice organization and style, btw.

----------


## Maria92

05.10.2009Photoshop fragments (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I did the lucid dreaming mantra, but I went to bed late. I did, however, have a couple of decent dreams. The first one I recall is a fragment I have of working in photoshop. This is really no surprise, as I just downloaded photoshop 5.5, GIMP, and photoscape. 
_________________________

05.10.2009Fueling up (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

The next dream was a fairly long, detailed non-lucid dream. My family and I were on the way home from a highschool football game, when we noticed the gas was running low. We pulled into a gas station to refuel, when my mother pointed out that the dogs would have an accident if we didnt' hurry. Then, for some odd, unknown reason, my parents begin to mess around with the rearview mirror, trying to remove it and set it up again. It was all very odd and incredibly detailed, but to go into detail would only be confusing.

----------


## Maria92

06.10.2009Working at the car wash (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I did the lucid dreaming mantra briefly last night, but I went to bed at a much more reasonable time. I remember two dreams. In the first dream, my boss has decided that I'll be washing cars once in a while, and that I should learn how to do it. He sends me out to go learn how to use the pressure washer. It looks kind of like a small, chrome cannon. The dream ended sometime after that. 
_________________________

06.10.2009The forums (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

In the second dream, which I don't remember nearly as clearly as I did a few minutes ago, I'm pretty sure I'm on the DV forums, talking about how far away the earth is from the sun.

----------


## Maria92

07.10.2009More computer fragments (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Did the lucid dreaming mantra, with mixed results. I woke up and remembered my dream clearly, but I didn't write it down right away; consequently, I can only guess what my fragment refers to. I believe I was on my computer (again), which is becoming a real dream sign to me, and I believe I was in the process of sharing files. Again. This is starting to get old...

----------


## Minus

I wondered why you kept jumping ahead of me in the DreamJournal rankings, but I see it's because you record them all seperate. I just put all from the same night in one.

Cheater.

----------


## Maria92

Minus, organization takes priority. I prefer to make separate entries, even for fragments. Technically, the program says to insert a new dream, and a fragment is technically still a separate dream. 

You obviously don't know the invisible font trick, either. Let me know if you ever figure it out...

08.10.2009iTunes dream (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I did my mantra, and went to bed a bit late. However, I still recall one vivid, long dream. I'm working at the computer, yet again, but my sister is there, as well. We're going through old video game stuff, and she begins to raid my laptop for whatever reason. I quickly snatch it away and work it for her. Eventually, I get to the DV forums, with more music sharing. I start off sharing WMA files, but I soon change to MP3s. Then I woke up.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

So many of your dreams have to do with a computer in some way!

----------


## Maria92

Yeah, it's a bit unusual, to be sure. Of course, I practically live on my laptop, so...at the very least, I have a dream sign. 

I remember that I had a dream and it was awesome, but I forgot it upon awakening. Darn.

----------


## Maria92

10.10.2009Vivid grocery store dream (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I went to bed at a much more reasonable time, plus I got to sleep in. Didn't really do the mantras (shame), but I had my first 4-dream night, and each dream I recall in vivid detail. In the first dream, I'm at some sort of local grocery store that has just opened. I'm in a small town, so everything has that sort of small-town charm. The market was big and full of warm earth-tone colors, but the biggest attraction was all the fruit, not to mention the thanksgiving stuff. I remember going over to where the fruit would normally be in a store, only to find frozen turkeys. However, next to the turkeys were all sorts of side dishes, including figgy pudding. I've never had this, but it looked delicious, so I scooped some up. It not only smelled good, but tasted good, as well. There was a giant, purple fig-thing in it, which was crunchy on the outside and very sweet. To anyone who says it is impossible to taste in your dreams, I say Balderdash! At any rate, I continue to walk through the aisles. The remarkable thing about the store was that it carried so many rare and hard-to-get items, such as dried longans. Hefting the bag, I saw the price and the number of pounds, and with a few calculations (that's right, I did math), I figured that the sack was $8.00 or so, so I put it back. When I finally get to the front counter, my dad is shooting the breeze with the manager. It was around this point that my dream ended. 
_________________________

10.10.2009Almost-lucid hard-on dream (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

In my second dream, I'm walking through the halls of school with a hard-on, and I'm not sure why. At any rate, I decide to start pleasing myself, despite being surrounded by people. I'm really not thinking clearly, apparently. So, I get to the doors of the school, when I hear jeering and snickering, and realization hits me like an oncoming truck. I'm awash in embarassment. But then it dawns on me that no one will remember any of this because it is a dream. The dream continued on for a bit, but I never really became lucid. So close...
_________________________

10.10.2009The great race (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This next dream is a bit shorter than the others, but still very vivid. I'm on a cross-country race with my mother against other family teams. We each have a car (ours is a van, the others have pickup trucks), and we're racing down the interstate. I remember that we had to stop and go get gas, which caused us to lose time. However, we soon caught up and had to make a turn. Instead of making the turn, however, we floored it straight on, into a fishing camp, which led right to my next dream. 
_________________________

10.10.2009The camping episode (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

The final dream of the night was very vivid. I was walking around this campsite, which was also a fishing hole, when something caught my attention. My friend was hanging upside down from a tree, caught up in his fishing line. He had a broken arm wrapped in a pink cast for reasons unknown. Technically, I remember being in the site before, and noticing him in the tree, but I never really bothered to do anything. But at any rate, I scaled the tree and untied him. With superhuman reflexes, he reached out and put me in a choke hold with his cast, saying something like, "Yeah, why didn't you untie me before?" He let me go, and we climbed down (teleported, perhaps?) onto the ground. My mother and scout master were all too eager to make fun of me/lecture me. The dream ended sometime after. The strangest thing about this dream was that I'd been there before. This was not the first episode with the exact same fishing shack. There have been numerous dreams all including the fishing shack. Granted, each dream is different in some huge way, but the shed stays there. Also, I'm not sure I've ever seen the shed in real life.

----------


## Maria92

11.10.2009Car starter fragment (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I performed the lucid dreaming mantra last night (as always), and, despite going to bed very late, I had two dreams and a fragment. In my fragment, I can remember my mother giving me a remote-controlled car starter for my car, in order to keep it warm in the winter. 
_________________________

11.10.2009Homicidal biology teacher (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

In my second dream, I was working at some sort of crazy place. I had no idea what it was or what we were doing, but I do remember that hired hitmen had been sent to capture and subdue us. I'm gonna say that they were robbers. I managed to escape, but the oddest thing was that my biology teacher remained untouched, and so it was only plausible that she was the ring leader. The dream gets stranger from there, but it was very detailed and lifelike. 
_________________________

11.10.2009Walking down dream journal path (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

The third and final dream of the night was also very vivid and lifelike, although it was a tad shorter. I was staggering about in the dark down a road somewhere in the woods. I believe I was looking for the name of a certain trail or path. I couldn't see well, so I took a flash light out of my pocket and used it to find the path. There was a sign on the outside of the path reading, "The dream journal of Oneironaut." Apparently, this made sense to me, so I descended into the forest. There was a wooden downhill boardwalk, and mosquitos everywhere. Just as I reached what I had been looking for, I woke up.

----------


## Maria92

12.10.2009Dinner with grandma (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Did mantra, went to bed late. Don't remember much. I remember only one dream. I drive up to my grandmother's house, as I am supposed to meet her for dinner. I walk through the door, but no one is about. At first, I assume the worst, but further inspection leads me to find my grandmother lying asleep on the floor. I'm making clicking sounds, like a bored child will do, which caused her to startle awake, which startled me. The dream ended sometime after that.

----------


## Maria92

13.10.2009House-sitting for the boss lady (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Went to bed at a more reasonable time, also did the mantra bit. Had a very long, very detailed dream. My English teacher, who had apparently become my boss as well, had asked me to watch her house while she went out of town for a week or so. She had apparently heard that I was an excellent house-sitter, which I am, and wanted me to take care of things. At any rate, I go to her house after school so she can give me the run-down on how everthing is going to work. The strangest thing was that my co-workers were there, and we were assisting customers from her kitchen. She had the computers all set up, and we were taking money at the register. A little further in the dream, and I can remember one of my co-workers trying to blame me for something I didn't do, so I adamantly defended myself. Eventually the issue was dropped and I was able to go about my duties. There was one especially vivid moment for me, too. One of my managers handed me a vase that had some water in it, but needed to be refilled. I took it over to the sink and gave it a drink. I remember how cool and wet the vase felt, which was simply extraordinary. Shortly after this, the scene changed to some sort of graveyard/funeral scene, in which I failed to grasp the gist of what was going on. Then my dream ended shortly after this.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Wo, weird!  Interesting how your mind combined your job life and school life into one.

----------


## Maria92

14.10.2009iGoogle weirdness (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Did mantra, etc. Went to bed at reasonable time, remember one very long, vivid dream. I was in one of my college classes, probably one of the humanities courses, when my professor gave us all a few titles to translate using the computers. They were just the titles of foreign books, etc., and I had my laptop with me, as I usually do in college. So, he recommends that I get an iGoogle translator application, which I do. The odd thing about this process, however, was that the iGoogle app page had exploded with all kinds of new stuff. There was even a dream journal app linked to some DV member (Walms?). His DJ had an entry about some sort of weird fruit the size of a small car and covered with spiky hair. The fruit was green, and when ripe, would slip out of the hairy shell and fall to the ground. Included with his normal DJ entry was a picture of the colossal trees that bore these fruits. There was also a segment in which he described the fruit as being pleasantly tangy, but if certain pockets of fluids were squeezed, a hot liquid would seep out. It was very unusual.
After reading Walms's DJ, I translated the text as instructed. Then, however, there was a "scene skip," as I like to call it, where suddenly one of my co-workers is right behind me, and the iGoogle app page is full of porn apps, which made me feel ashamed, guilty, and embarrassed. One thing I've noticed is that in my dreams, people I know have a tendency to walk in on me when my computer is pulling up all kinds of porn. I have no idea why, to be quite honest. At any rate, it's becoming a regular dream sign. My dream ended shortly after this.

----------


## Maria92

15.10.2009Letting out the dogs fragment (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Had two dreams last night. The first one was a fragment, in which I let the dogs out to take care of business. Not much detail, overall. 
_________________________

15.10.2009Feminism on DV (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

The second dream of the night wasn't terribly vivid or exciting. I was on the DV forums, commenting on a thread. The thread title was something to the effect of, "Help for females only." I remember being surprised that such a thread even existed, and posted a comment to that effect. I awoke shortly afterwards.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Post DV dreams here:

http://dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=21750

Give a link to that entry!

----------


## Maria92

16.10.2009Second Lucid!! (MILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had dreams galore last night! It was my day to sleep in, but it was still very impressive. Among these dreams was my second lucid. I was sitting in the moonlight in some room somewhere, when it suddenly hits me that I'm dreaming. I become very happy, but I am able to contain it much better this time. Instead of immediately waking up, I try spinning, which was very unusual. My entire vision went black, and I kept reminding myself that I was dreaming. While I was spinning, I also saw advertisements. When I stopped spinning, I was still lucid, but I believe I had a birds-eye view of some forest in Italy, with a bear romping around. I felt the dream fade again, so I spun, which led back to the blackness and the ads. This caused a false awakening, which immediately caused a real awakening. 
_________________________

16.10.2009He's a Pirate (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Among my many dreams of the night was one in which I was a pirate on a pirate ship. I was among a portion of the crew that was mutineered agaist my the rest of the crew. We knew that the mutiny was coming, and what the others planned to do to us, so we made preparations. We knew from rope fragments left behind that the other pirates wanted to tie us to the hand railings and dispose of us later. Therefore, while no one was watching, we loosened all the bolts holding the railing down. But then came the mutineers, who tied us up as expected. However, they went so far as to throw towels over our heads so we could not see. Just as they reached me, I woke up.
_________________________

16.10.2009Santa Claus (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I also had a dream about Santa Claus, during his summer break. He was big and fat, and very jolly. He was telling me how he had to pick up his mother and sister. He also said that he should build a second turbo-sleigh, so that his family could fly themselves around. Meanwhile, a friend of mine was just putting the finishing touches on a book of his. He proudly waltzed into the library, run by Mrs. Claus. She looked the book over and remarked on its expert craftsmanship. She said she would add it to the library. 
_________________________

16.10.20094.0 Fragment (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I also had a fragment in which I received mini-pins for my 4.0 achievements, something I had no prior knowledge about. By the time they were all attatched, my letter was completely covered by pins. I also remember rearranging the pins on my gold letter. I believe there was also something about a watch with my school mascot, and class rings, too. As far as fragments go, it was fairly detailed. 
_________________________

16.10.2009Grandpa (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

My grandfather passed away a few months ago, so I'm not too surprised by this dream. My family and I were going around and naming different plots of land after people past. We finally got to "Grandpa Island." It should be noted that this very plot of land has been visited before in previous dreams, and that I've never seen this area before in reality. The island was a rectangle, with the top third dry and grass-covered, while the rest was reedy and swampy. Apparently, this is where my Grandpa liked to sit and meditate. From there, however, the dream got really strange. All of a sudden, I was living out an autobiography of my Grandpa. I hoisted this enormous tree out of the ground using only brute strength. I then began to bash it repeatedly against a cliff in an effort to break it in half, but the narrator warned against it, so I stopped, for fear of flying shrapnel. There were power lines overhead, so I couldn't lift the tree, but I had to find some way to dispose of it. I was reluctant to throw it over the edge of the cliff and into the sea. So, I sought out other means of disposal. There was a playground, a soccer field, and all kinds of other public places, but none would do. Just as I found a place to dump the tree, I woke up.

----------


## WhiteUnit

Just gonna say, some of your earlier dreams about the file sharing remind me of what I have been running into lately.  


The last 4 days I keep having dreams about figuring out how to tank in WoW...

Anyway, just saying... hate those dry spells.

----------


## Maria92

17.10.2009Messin' around beneath the chemistry lab (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This was a particularly fun dream. I was sitting in my high school chemistry lab, waiting for the teacher to return with the lesson plan. He came up empty-handed, and instead sent myself and my sister to retrieve the plans for him. The catch was that the lesson plans were at the end of a secret labyrinth of hidden passageways and trap doors. He told us to lean on the bookcase in the corner of the room, and to my surprise, it swung freely. We were now on the other side of the bookcase, which was a small room containing a door. All in all, it was really more of a puzzle zone than a labyrinth. The door was locked, and we were required to find the key before continuing. This was easily accomplished, and we disappeared through the door. We were greeted by a hallway containing numerous doors, many of them tricks (i.e. brick walls with a handle that may or may not open up). I opened one door and stepped inside, only to fall down this great, metal slide. To either side of me were stairs, which my sister had chosen to take, instead. The stairs she had chosen, however, ultimately ended in a slide. We were both careening down this enormous metal slide, headed for the bottom, which was a hard-wood floor. It looked similar to a theater. Feeling quite safe, we adjusted ourselves to pick up speed. At the end, we slid across the floor and right into the far wall. There was a curtain just to the right, so we pulled a string and the curtain opened to reveal a bubble blower. There was nothing else, no lesson plans or anything, so we scooped up the bubble blower and headed back from whence we came. The dream ended with my sister blowing bubbles. 
_________________________

17.10.2009SAT panic (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

In my dream, I had just taken the SAT's, along with some of my classmates. However, rather than filling in the bubbles for our math, we used notebook paper and a pencil to show our work and record our answers. For whatever reason, the SAT people didn't want to collect our answers immediately. Instead, we were allowed to collaborate and figure the answers out as a group. Some thought it was cheating, and some were just happy to find their answers at all. The dream ended shortly after I figured out what answers went to what section.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Yay, you got another lucid!  Let's hope in the next one you'll be able to fly.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

[quote=Mario92;1199182]17.10.2009Messin' around beneath the chemistry lab (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This was a particularly fun dream. I was sitting in my high school chemistry lab, waiting for the teacher to return with the lesson plan. He came up empty-handed, and instead sent myself and my sister to retrieve the plans for him. The catch was that the lesson plans were at the end of a secret labyrinth of hidden passageways and trap doors. He told us to lean on the bookcase in the corner of the room, and to my surprise, it swung freely. We were now on the other side of the bookcase, which was a small room containing a door. All in all, it was really more of a puzzle zone than a labyrinth. The door was locked, and we were required to find the key before continuing. This was easily accomplished, and we disappeared through the door. We were greeted by a hallway containing numerous doors, many of them tricks (i.e. brick walls with a handle that may or may not open up). I opened one door and stepped inside, only to fall down this great, metal slide. To either side of me were stairs, which my sister had chosen to take, instead. The stairs she had chosen, however, ultimately ended in a slide. We were both careening down this enormous metal slide, headed for the bottom, which was a hard-wood floor. It looked similar to a theater. Feeling quite safe, we adjusted ourselves to pick up speed. At the end, we slid across the floor and right into the far wall. There was a curtain just to the right, so we pulled a string and the curtain opened to reveal a bubble blower. There was nothing else, no lesson plans or anything, so we scooped up the bubble blower and headed back from whence we came. The dream ended with my sister blowing bubbles. _________________________


Haha. I LOL'd at this one. Sounds like a really fun dream, and the ending was hilarious.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Maria92

18.10.2009Highway laws of Japan (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had two dreams in total last night, no lucids (partly because I went to bed much too late). I did have, however, two very detailed dreams. In the first one, I'm watching a video explaining how the Japanese highway system works. Apparently, there was a large, wide lane every few thousand feet or so designed so that very large vehicles could get around the smaller, slower traffic. When a person apporaches one of these "wide zones," they are to pull over immediately so that anything behind them can pass. The video went on further to explain that a vehicle had to be approved my some ministry of something before it could use the wide zones. 
_________________________

18.10.2009Rediculous, time-stopping nonsense (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This dream was exceptionally strange. Again, I was observing events from the 3rd person point of view. Someone (Maverick?) had slept around with this farmer's daugher in Texas somewhere. When the dude found out, he was pissed. He gathered up all his Texas, redneck, gun-toting buddies for a "shootout" against the accused. Some suggested torturing the guy first by shooting his hands and legs, then slowly working toward the vital organs. Thinking fast, the guy slipped into some sort of conga party. He jumped to the front of the line. The party was being held indoors, and the conga-ers were passing through a doorway. The guy, now apparently having time-stopping capabilities, threw up some sort of time barrier that slowed anyone who passed through it to an incredibly slow speed. It was not slow enough, however. As the accused made his escape, one person from the conga line saw him take the elevator down and out the back exit. By the time anything was done about it, however, the man was already gone.

----------


## Maria92

19.10.2009Chaos and enlightenment (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Went to bed much too late last night (again). Did LD mantra, etc. I remember one dream, somewhat faintly. I recall that there was absolute anarchy and chaos, and nothing was making sense. However, there was also a sense of enlightenment and learning, a coming of great knowledge. It was a pretty abstract dream, all in all. I've been reading _The Lost Symbol_ by Dan Brown, which may account for this dream.

----------


## Maria92

20.10.2009Abstract DV debate (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Went to bed too late (yet again), so I had one dream. Since I've been reading Dan Brown's new book, I think this dream was influenced by it. I was on the DV forums, in the off-topic secion, most likely the R/S forum. I was debating the power of the human mind, and whether or not thoughts had mass, which I argued they did. This caught my opponent in the debate (Slash?) completely off-guard. There was some more back-and-forth banter, but the dream ultimately ended in some sort of enlightening revelation. I remember little of it, but the phrase, "Movement is power" seems to be ringing a bell. So yeah, freaky dream...

----------


## Maria92

21.10.2009Tedious bill debate fragment (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I seem to be in a bit of a dream recall dry spell. Hmm...at any rate, I had at least one dream last night, and a very dim memory of another, but I recall nothing of it. In the dream I do remember, I've just submitted a bill to the legislature somewhere. In the bill, I believe I was trying to ban the use of the word "glucose" for some reason. I blame my government class.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> 21.10.2009Tedious bill debate fragment (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I blame my government class. [/COLOR]




LOL!  What are you doing in that class that's involved with this?

----------


## Maria92

22.10.2009Gerrymandering fragment (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Still suffering from poor dream recall, but I had two fragments. Hopefully, with the apporaching weekend I'll be able to catch up on sleep and remember more. In my first fragment, I'm reshaping districts to help the Democrats stay in office. Once again, I blame my U.S. Government class. 
_________________________

22.10.2009The Lost Symbol fragment (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

In my second fragment, I'm running through a department store, I think. I was trying to get the box from Dan Brown's book so I could insert the ring and turn it 33 degrees, etc. to get the hinges to pop open and reveal the next clue. Just finished this book, so I'm not terribly surprised.

----------


## Maria92

23.10.2009Driving at night without headlights (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Hooray! The dry spell is over! I remember three dreams last night, and two of them were incredibly vivid. In my first dream, I don't remember too much, but I know that I was driving down the highway without headlights at night. I think I could see very faintly, but not well. It was only when I was almost home that I remembered the headlights and flicked them on. 
_________________________

23.10.2009Talking to fish (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

In the second dream of the night, I'm transferring beta fish and goldfish to new bowls from the store bags. As I move them, I talk to them, for whatever reason. It was kinda fun, though. At any rate, I think I was moving the fish because I had some sort of new custommade product or something, and the fish were a part of it. The main part of the dream is a bit fuzzy, but the bit with the fish is crystal-clear. 
_________________________

23.10.2009I don't know where I'm a gonna go when the volcano blows (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This was a fun little dream. I'm looking at maps of the world, trying to find islands known for their violent volcanic eruptions. I come across a place called the "Wichita Belt," and whenever I say "Wichita," I get ominous sound effects in the background. I was talking to a friend about all of this, and he informed me that the Wichita Belt (cue ominous sound) was the most volcanically-active region in the world. He cautioned that it was an extremely dangerous place. Well, this is exactly what I'd been looking for. The scene skipped ahead to me standing on a particular island at night. I was getting ready to watch a Jeff Dunham performance in person, along with the natives of the island. That's when a lava flow began creeping down the hill. This bright-red, viscous mass of lava was headed straight for us, but was creeping relatively slowly. Dunham toppled a steel block in front of the magma's path, effectively buying us a bit of time before we all had to run for our lives. He continued on with his show, and instructed Walter to "guard the block." It was a fun dream, and survive a lava flow is actually one of my lucid tasks. Had I been lucid, that would've been awesome!

----------


## jayjayk89

> Dunham toppled a steel block in front of the magma's path, effectively buying us a bit of time before we all had to run for our lives. He continued on with his show, and instructed Walter to "guard the block."



Walter rules!  :boogie:  Sweet dream haha!

----------


## Maria92

24.10.2009Hunting for gophers (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Ahh...the dry spell is officially over. I had a four-dream night, and at least three of those dreams were quite vivid. In the first dream, I'm standing in my garden, which is now pockmarked with gopher holes. Some of them are just stopping by, but some of them are long-term pests. I go on a hunt for the long-term gophers and leave the passers-by be. To get the gophers, it's very much like a game of whack-a-mole in that they pop up every so often, and I have to grab them before they burrow again. It was actually a lot of fun. 
_________________________

24.10.2009Cujo Bambi (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

In the second dream, I'm in my grandparent's yard, doing nothing of particular interest. It seems like we're about to go hunting for deer, which is odd because I don't hunt, or eat deer. At any rate, we're standing in our yard, when this family of deer come traipsing by. A couple of them have antlers. My parents are oblivious to this, and one of the smaller deer comes up to me. I reach out to it, and pet it. The deer seems to like this. The deer is my friend now. I take the deer inside, but then the deer meets the dogs, and it starts flipping out. It goes all foamy at the mouth and starts snarling. This was no ordinary Bambi deer - this was Cujo deer, and it was baaaad. My parents raised the shotgun, and the dream ended. 
_________________________

24.10.2009Help on Dream Views (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

The third dream was a bit fuzzier than the others; more of a fragment, really. I'm on the computer, responding to a post requesting help of some sort. I remember that there were a handful of evenly-spaced lines with short amounts of text in each line. I can't remember what the post was about, however. 
_________________________

24.10.2009Real-life video games (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This dream was a bit odd. I was in some sort of odd place that was not unlike a mini-golf course I remember from a different dream. I think the main gist of it was that it was a pokemon spinoff game. It was very unusual, but the games were fun and quite challenging. It's hard to describe, but it was a very cool dream. Later, it skipped to someone bulldozing great swaths of land for a golf course.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

That's so weird, a dream about gophers!  I can't recall ANY of my dreams having to do with animals (just my cat and dog, bugs, and cows, didn't SEE the cows though)

----------


## Maria92

25.10.2009Breakthrough! (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This isn't a dream, but it is important. Over the weekend, I recalled 7 dreams or so in two days. Now that it is the weekday, however, and I am getting too little sleep, I recall nothing. This happened last week, too. I am left with no choice but to conclude that it is _critical_ to maintain a healthy and consistent sleep schedule. I was up too late last night, and a light case of insomnia wiped out all hope of remembering any sort of dream at all. This is great knowledge, however. I must begin going to bed much sooner. I must break my Dream Views addiction!

----------


## Maria92

26.10.2009Noogah fragment (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Yeah...this staying up late thing is absolutely killing my recall, etc. All I remember is something about debating with Noogah on DV somewhere. Perhaps now that I have finished downloading stuff from youtube for the time being, I'll be able to get more sleep. That would be nice.

----------


## Maria92

27.10.2009Hylophoner and Luau fragment (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Got to bed sooner, but still not great. Recall did, however, improve from the other nights, if even just faintly. I was outdoors at a hawaiian pig luau, with the hylophoner from Futurama. I remember the pig smelled and tasted divine, and that I was really great at playing the hylophoner. Not much, not terribly exciting...

----------


## lucidreamsavy

hylophoner? Some game you came up with in your dream?

----------


## Maria92

They hylophoner is a musical instrument from the TV show Futurama. It is rumored that only a very select few in the universe can actually play it well.

----------


## Maria92

28.10.2009On the high seas (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Side note: I just found out I got a 1940 on the SAT's. It was my first time taking the test, and I did absolutely no studying for it.  :boogie: 
Okay, back on topic, I got to bed around 11:15, which wasn't bad. I had two very clear dreams, which was rather nice. In the first dream, I'm a pirate on the high seas. I have a cannon to battle vile sea monsters with, and a shabby pirate crew. We sail the ocean and prey on the weak, sinking all who oppose us. It was really quite fun. The most interesting thing was that the entire crew was made up of DV members, I believe. This also isn't my first pirate dream. I guess I like pirates...
_________________________

28.10.2009Russian debate (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

In the second dream, my sister is looking to debate someone on DV, preferably a Russian. I have no idea why, or to what point and purpose, but the dream itself was extraordinarily clear. The text and avatars of all the members (about 7 or so) was very clear and perfectly legible. The dream itself didn't last long, but it was very vivid and lifelike.

----------


## Maria92

29.10.2009Low-level lucid (MILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Welll, this was a fun dream. Plus, I'm pretty sure I was lucid,  if even just faintly. I was walking around downtown with my father when it suddenly hit me that I was dreaming. Being that I was downtown, it immediately occured to me to seek out the supermarket I'd been to in one of my previous dreams. I break out into a run in search of this place, which I suddenly know where it is. I arrive, only to find that everyone is out for lunch. It had been my intention to go into the store and sample all kinds of stuff, but that didn't happen. Instead, the employees came back and immediately put me to work, causing me to lose lucidity. I remember scooping up some stuff and preparing to move it to the attic. My dream ended shortly after that. This is progress. Also, this lucid is right about on time, too. So far, they're spaced at about 2 weeks apart, which is kinda nice. I should do more autosuggestion and reality checking throughout the day, as well as the lucid dream exercise. Yay! I'm so happy I had my third lucid! More shall come in due time, and I look forward to their arrival.  :boogie: 
_________________________

29.10.2009RC fragment (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Along with my lucid dream, this one was very interesting. I was in my home, telling my friends about reality checking by looking at your hands. *facepalm*

----------


## Tushix

Lol, freaking employee's  XD
You probably should have stabilized a bit first. I really have to get round to eating in an LD btw xD. Too much flying and testing control xD

----------


## Maria92

31.10.2009Crazy english teacher (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had two very long, very interesting, very vivid dreams last night. In the first one, my crazy English teacher decided to pile even more work on us, on top of the friggin' huge project she had already given us. This project, however, was a lot more interesting. It seemed that our job was to create an obstacle course, and use it to reach the other side of a blank room, which looked like a 2-D video game. A requirement of the course was that it had to have a jump, and that four people would be working simultaneously on one screen. We etched out our course and hopped in a little car thing, and drove through the course, jumping and dodging other people's paths. We finally hit our bit at the very end, which was a long slope containing a line directly above it, so as to close it off, tunnel-style. It's kinda hard to describe, but at the point of drop-off, we didn't leave enough room, and the car crashed, sending us flying. We bounced around for a bit, and by some miracle, landed right at the spot we needed to land to continue. There was a door, and we went through it. At this point, the point of view shifted from third-person, 2-D to first-person, 3-D. We were in a bedroom. The others were messing around, but I knew what had to be done. I took a small wad of gum, and stuck it to the covers of the bed, which is what the teacher had assigned us to do. The others followed suit, and it was through this that we avoided Armageddon or some such nonsense. Yeah, this was one freaky little dream, but it was exceptionally vivid and rather lengthy. 
_________________________

31.10.2009Previews and drugs (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

In the other dream of the night, I was waiting outside my Grandmother's house, which had apparently become a school. It was raining out, and I was under a little roof thing that stretched over a pathway, staying warm and dry. I wasn't really doing anything, when a couple of kids came up, one of which I knew from real life. He was telling this third person who had just appeared about how salvia is apparently a lot like LSD, and how it lasts a really long time. He went on to say something like, "All the stars in my house are still all lit up like fireworks," or some other such nonsense. I should say now that I've never taken drugs before, and nor shall I ever. At any rate, they moved on, and I went back to roaming back and forth underneath my shelter. As I came near the end of the line on one side, I noticed a bunch of TV's had been mounted on the upper inside wall of the roof, similar to how amusement parks place their picture monitors. There were a bunch of previews for a whole bunch of movies, a lot of them having to do with comets, asteroids, and the end of the world. There was one, however, that looked all too cute: Pikmin, the Movie. I pressed a button, and the screen began playing the little segment. The story was told from the viewpoint of a spotty bulborb, one of the enemies the pikmin tend to go after. It showed the bulborb running about, dodging pikmin, and satisfying its insatiable appatite. At one point, it was carrying a little bulborb in its mouth, when the large bulborb's stomach growled, and it ate the little one in a flash. I decided then that the movie was too cute to miss, and vowed to see it when it hit theatres. When the preview ended, my 10th grade english teacher (who was always really cool), stepped out onto the porch for a smoke, which was very unlike him. It was shortly after this that my dream ended.

----------


## Maria92

01.11.2009Power Flash (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

In last night's dream, I was preparing for some test or other similar to the SAT's. Everything was copacetic, and I was just going to bed, when the power flashed. We have all the computers backed up to some sort of battery to prevent them from shutting down, so I didn't worry about it. I went to bed and the scene skipped ahead to the next morning. My mom was looking at the computer, which had reverted to the old-fashioned monitor-and-tower setup. There was a message on the screen to the effect of, "The computer powered down unexpectedly." Her first thought was a virus, but when we explained the flash, and that it must have drained the battery, she felt better. At any rate, all our test papers were in order, and we were just about to go off to school to take the test when the dream ended.

----------


## Maria92

02.11.2009no-Name Debate (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Yeah, so I was on the Boxhead forums, locked in an epic debate with no-Name in their version of the Lounge. He was arguing for full-on music pirating, while I was promoting a less worrisome option. Back and forth we went, until my alarm clock woke me up.

----------


## Maria92

03.11.2009Banana Plant Fragment (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This is a small piece of what I know was a much larger dream, but this little bit was remarkably vivid. My banana tree was sitting outside, despite the bitter cold, and was covered in dew. The rhubarb patch had completely died back, and I made my way to my car. 
_________________________

03.11.2009More DV Debate Fragment (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Yet another DV debate, this one about philosophies and which ones would make us the happiest. Quite an interesting conversation. This dream might have led into the next dream, too.
_________________________

03.11.2009Living My Dream Life Fragment (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Ah, this was a brilliant dream, but I do not remember it. All I remember is that I was extraoridinarily happy before my alarm woke me up. This dream has been sitting on the cusp of my subconscious, but I cannot quite remember it.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

What IS your deal with DV debates?  Are you a debate-er?

----------


## Maria92

> What IS your deal with DV debates?  Are you a debate-er?



A little bit. I think it's mostly from my addiction to DV.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> A little bit. I think it's mostly from my addiction to DV.



Really!  You're amount of posts a day is gradually accelerating, you're almost at 12 posts a day!  How many people have that many posts a day?

Not saying that it's a bad thing  :smiley: .

----------


## Maria92

04.11.2009Schlumping Glass (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

In my first dream of the night, I was laying out colored bits of glass to "schlump" into a sushi dish-that is, you pick a base color, decorate the top with little bits of colored shapes and figures, place a clear sheet of glass on top, and melt the whole slab into a beautiful work of art. It really is quite fun to do. At any rate, my mom was showing me how she had made this adorable little frog thing. The details were simply astounding. Quite the cool dream, really.
_________________________

04.11.2009Wow... (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Yeah, this was an interesting one...my parents had found this magazine with a naked lady on the front. I was in public with my parents and my sister, and I think a few people I work with. I believe we were sitting in desks at school, toward the back corner of the room. They passed the magazine to me, which I quickly handed off in an embarrased-like fashion. This is getting to be a dream sign, too. Public porn...how odd. 
_________________________

04.11.2009NaNoWriMo! (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Yeah, so this was awesome. I was writing more for my NaNoWriMo project...which is going great! (2,500 words per day...booyah!) At any rate, the dream was quite long and mostly dedicated to writing. Nothing too terribly exciting, really.

----------


## Maria92

05.11.2009Still more debate... (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Yet another DV debate, but this one was vastly longer, more detailed, and more vivid than the last. The user names and messages were crystal-clear, and I remembered them well, right until I woke up and laid there. When I actually woke up, I remembered much, but now it is beginning to fade...

----------


## Maria92

06.11.2009AP tests (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Wow, what a night!  I had at least 3, perhaps 4 solid, vivid dreams, none of them about debates. In my first dream, I'm in my AP Biology class again, warming up for the No Child Left Behind tests and all that nonsense. The essay questions were unlike anything I've ever seen before. I'm pretty sure I was able to answer a lot of the test, but I got hung up on this one problem...
_________________________

06.11.2009Mzzkc (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Well, this was an odd one...Mzzkc was in my dreams, and he had completed the task of the month. His avatar, however, consisted of a brick wall and seven boxheads of different colors positioned in front of the wall in a pinwheel fashion. I recall a lot of details being crystal clear, and this dream was quite long. Hard to tell if it is part of the other dream I had or not...I'm saying "not" just because the plots jump so wildly...
_________________________

06.11.2009Dinosaurs (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Ah, the great dinosaur dream...Mzzkc was apparently a character from the Flintstones, and had access to a time machine. He went back to the Flintstone era and brought back 3 dinosaurs, I believe. They were the cute, cuddly ones like Dino. Yeah, so he let them go to wreak a spot of havoc, which was fun. At the end of the dream, he had to take them all back, via time portal. It was really pretty cool.
_________________________

06.11.2009Field Trip (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This one was great fun. I was with my class in a supermarket kind of place, looking at the freezers. Apparently, we were there to study them. It was fun to open the doors, blow into them, and shut the door really fast. It caused your breath to solidify and kind of hang there, like a cloud. So, I went around puffing into these freezers, fogging them up as I did so. Everyone else in my class was goofing off, too. The teacher was nowhere to be found.

----------


## Maria92

07.11.2009Mapping out Japan (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Yeah, kinda interesting dream. I was talking to this stranger, and he let it slip that he was moving to Japan. I told him that I planned to do the same, and asked what prefecture he was thinking about. He looked at me kinda funny, and then drew on a napkin the main prefecture of Japan. He thought that was the end of the line. I grabbed a pen and proceeded to map out all the other prefectures, showing him how complex a landmass it is.

----------


## Maria92

08.11.2009Newbies fragment (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Went to bed much too late...was up defragging my hard drive, reading, and surfing for music. Only had one non-lucid fragment. I'm sitting at my computer, welcoming newbies into DV. no-Name was there, too.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

MARIO!  At least a third of your dreams involved DV!  What is up with that?  Upsessed much?  And what is up with No-name and Mzzkc being in them, more then once?

----------


## Maria92

09.11.2009Super Mario Powerpoint (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This was a fun dream. I was watching a powerpoint presentation that used many many slides to create a moving picture. It showed a pixellated, early version of Mario dodging bullet bills and an evil Mario. Ultimately, he survived through some incredible dodging skills and reached the top of the stage, rescuing the princess. It wasn't the longest dream, but it was quite realistic and vivid.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

:Clap:   I hearby decree, you live up to your "name".

----------


## Maria92

10.11.2009100 years (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Quite the fun dream, really. I started out on the street corner, trick-or-treating with what appears to be my children in broad daylight, but somehow it was also night. Cars kept coming by, and I kept pushing my children into the bushes to protect them. A guy came up to me and asked what the hell I was doing, to which I responded, jumping in the bushes to protect my children. What does it look like? He said that hiding in the bushes was no way to avoid detection, and that I was an idiot. The dream scene shifts after that, and I'm suddenly in this dojo or something, on my laptop. A site in Japanese is on the screen, detailing the elderly and what it would be like to live to be 95 or 100, etc. It went on to say that Japan has the highest life expectancy rate on Earth. I browsed through the site a bit, but nothing too terribly exciting happened. Fun dream, quite vivid, non-lucid. Darn.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Hmm, Japanese live the longest according to your dream...

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Mario, I had no dream of yours to read.

 :Sad: 

No recall last night, or are you late in posting it?

----------


## Maria92

Nothing of note...just a fragment and "something else"  :wink2:  Wouldn't want to warp your fragile little mind, right?  ::D:

----------


## lucidreamsavy

I'll take your word for it.  I have a "fragile little mind?"

Well, you're probably right that I don't want to know about it at least.

----------


## Maria92

13.11.2009Youtube (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Like the title says, I was surfing the web, watching youtube videos. Nothing special or exciting, but oddly vivid for such a dream.

----------


## Maria92

13.11.2009Lucidreamsavy (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

*Prepares his radio voice*
This next dream goes out to my main lady, LDS. Holla. 
Wow, what a dream! Shnikies is about all I can say, really. I was surfing the net (as usual), but LDS didn't have any stupid PCB's on her computer, and we were able to surf the net together. Mostly we were watching and downloading youtube videos, which was a lot of fun. At one point, we were in a chat room, and she was telling me about how her father mocked her hairdo, which was apparently called a "ha," and resembed something typically worn by anime characters. It was a very cute style. The scene skips a bit, and suddenly LDS and I are driving down the highway. We were going somewhere, but I'm not sure where. I remember racing her in a playful fashion, but her older car was no match for my mint-condition Oldsmobile. I think at one point we actually met face-to-face. She was very pretty. 
Hehe, happy? ^.^ You knew it was only a matter of time, right? Heheh. 
_________________________

13.11.2009Funny history class (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Funniest dream in a long time, for sure. I was LMFAO in history class. We had a substitute, and I was in the front row. One of my classmates was very impatient to learn and really wanted to get going, but the sub kept getting interrupted. At this point, I had my face down, almost touching my desk, trying not to break out in hysterics. When the teacher asked what I was doing, I said "Laughing." She asked why, and I said, "Because this is the funniest thing I've ever heard!" The dream ended.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> 13.11.2009Lucidreamsavy (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> *Prepares his radio voice*
> This next dream goes out to my main lady, LDS. Holla. 
> Wow, what a dream! Shnikies is about all I can say, really. I was surfing the net (as usual), but LDS didn't have any stupid PCB's on her computer, and we were able to surf the net together. Mostly we were watching and downloading youtube videos, which was a lot of fun. At one point, we were in a chat room, and she was telling me about how her father mocked her hairdo, which was apparently called a "ha," and resembed something typically worn by anime characters. It was a very cute style. The scene skips a bit, and suddenly LDS and I are driving down the highway. We were going somewhere, but I'm not sure where. I remember racing her in a playful fashion, but her older car was no match for my mint-condition Oldsmobile. I think at one point we actually met face-to-face. She was very pretty. 
> Hehe, happy? ^.^ You knew it was only a matter of time, right? Heheh. [/COLOR][/INDENT]



 ::D: , I was in your dream!  Too bad that you know that you didn't actually see me, as it was what your subconsious thinks of me to look like, so.... :smiley: !

I am not surprised.  You've had dreams about other members before, so you had one about me, another member at some point, and we're tight ^_^.  And it wasn't even just a dream with me in it, I was an essential part!

Oh, and you know that no one except for us probably knows what a PCB is, though some may figure it out.  Keep it that way!

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> 13.11.2009Funny history class (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> Funniest dream in a long time, for sure. I was LMFAO in history class. We had a substitute, and I was in the front row. One of my classmates was very impatient to learn and really wanted to get going, but the sub kept getting interrupted. At this point, I had my face down, almost touching my desk, trying not to break out in hysterics. When the teacher asked what I was doing, I said "Laughing." She asked why, and I said, "Because this is the funniest thing I've ever heard!" The dream ended.



OMG, in real life this has happened to me before.  I have put my head on my desk and started to laugh (sure, crack up sometimes), and my english teacher (didn't like her) asked why I was laughing, I said I wasn't (I think we were mocking her in some way).

EDIT:  Mario, I rated this thread  :smiley:

----------


## Maria92

14.11.2009Epic Star Wars Parody (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Wow, what a dream! In the first bit, I was Luke Skywalker, taking on Darth Vader and his gigantic naval fleet of warships. I had to hijack one of those flying, laser-shooting things, and dive-bomb the ships, knocking out their colossal black cannons. I almost crashed a few times, but I hung on. At the very end, I couldn't get to the last one, and so set my ship on a collision course and ejected. There was a big explosion, and the dream scene shifted. Suddenly, I was working in the third-person point of view, but I felt everything that happened to the real me. The war game suddenly shifted to a puzzle game, and I was in charge of figuring out how to stop the next war, which would invariably break out again. To do this, my classmates and I had to rescue this frozen guy trapped in ice. We ventured through this big, icy cavern thing. My peers were able to glide along across the compacted snow, but I had to walk, since the killer traction on my shoes prevented it. Darn. Well, we reached the end of the cave, and there was frozen ice man. Instead of thawing him out, though, we pushed him off his hill and sent him careening into a rock, shattering the ice and reviving him. It was fun. After that, this wise sage dude sat me down and had me look at these two sort of prophetic stones, which had accurately predicted the last two wars. It warned of a third, more apocalyptic war if I did not find the third and final stone. 
There was some messing around, the police kept getting in the way, but finally, I was able to carefully turn the stones in such a way as to reveal a hidden passageway. Then my dream ended.

----------


## Maria92

16.11.2009Dreamviews and Youtube (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Not much to report, really. I had a dream about chatting with other DV members about other countries and their restrictions on data streaming. Australia is super-strict, both in my dream and in real life. In my dream, Japan had a few restrictions, but wasn't nearly as bad compared to Australia. You still couldn't play youtube videos without paying a fine, though.

----------


## Maria92

17.11.2009More youtube fragments (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Not much to report, really. Had a dream about sharing this video on youtube. I think a long, philosophical discussion with Invader happened, too, but I'm unsure of this.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Mario, a third of your dreams are so boring and repetitive!  ::lol::

----------


## Maria92

> Mario, a third of your dreams are so boring and repetitive!



Yeah, my recall is sucking at the moment. :p I'm gonna try a memory mantra tonight and see if it helps any.

----------


## Maria92

18.11.2009Jeff (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This one was about Jeff. I was at my computer, watching the Elimination Game, and Jeff surged ahead in a sudden burst, breaking 100 points. After that, there was something about Youtube and Jeff posting dirty comments, but I failed to see what he meant by that.

----------


## Maria92

19.11.2009More boring youtube stuff (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

More boring crapola for a dream. Again, just browsing youtube videos, shooting the breeze with Noogah and Portalboat. Boring and not vivid. I really need to start going to bed sooner...this is just pathetic.

----------


## Portalboat

::D:  


Um, call me ignorant, but what do you mean buy "shooting the breeze"?

----------


## Maria92

> Um, call me ignorant, but what do you mean buy "shooting the breeze"?



shoot the breeze: 

Slang. To engage in idle conversation.

Talk socially without exchanging too much information

shoot or bat the breeze, Slang.
a. 	to converse aimlessly; chat.
b. 	to talk nonsense or exaggerate the truth: He likes to shoot the breeze, so don't take everything he says seriously. 

 ::D:

----------


## Portalboat

:tongue2: 

Was it in chat, or were you actually talking to me?

----------


## Maria92

20.11.2009Vivid internet stuff! (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Hey, finally some fun stuff! Okay, so I was online, working on my computer, when I visited the Boxhead forums. Some new people had joined, and I recognized them from real life. Some message exchanging was done, and I agreed to meet up with them at school the next day. I approached this one girl from the forums (who was also very cute in reality), and asked her for the loan we discussed earlier. I needed a couple thousand dollars, and inquired as to the interest rate. When she said 12%, I said, "thanks, but no thanks." There was some more posting on the forums, and as I recall, that place got hectic. At some point, I believe I put on some music I had not heard before in real life. It was some sort of techno remix of Bowling For Soup's _High School Never Ends_. My mother walked in, and we started talking about the music I was listening to. She liked it, too. It was very good music. 
Yeah, I'm so happy I finally had a vivid dream! I remember that, as I was beginning to wake up, I tried to summon portalboat,  but it didn't work. It was on the cusp of being lucid, I think, but never quite clicked. Darn.

----------


## Maria92

21.11.2009Grandma and Spongebob (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Very vivid dream last night. I started out at my place of work, where everyone was shuttting down for the night. I bid a goodnight to everyone, then crawled into a bed they had there. I forgot the names of the people I worked with, and felt kinda bad when I couldn't wish them goodnight properly. Anyway, the scene skipped to my Grandmother's house, where I was apparently sleeping over to keep her company. This scene is short-lived, and it skips again. Suddenly, I'm in the parking lot of a gas station, filling up a propane tank. No one is there to help me, so after tightening up the hose, I fill it up until stuff starts spewing out the seal. The shutoff lever is on the other side of the lot, and I have to run to it. Once I do this, my sister ambles along and wants to be doused in propane for whatever reason. I flip the switch, and she quickly changes her mind, hating the smell and coldness. The scene skips once more, and I'm in the upstairs of my Grandmother's house, watching Spongebob on TV. There is a small, pink puddle sitting on the couch, which looks a lot like propane. I spent a good deal of time studying that spot, and how out of the ordinary it looked...HOW DID I NOT BECOME LUCID? Anyway, Spongebob was on, and it was new (I've never seen it before). Quite amusing. It should also be noted that I woke up with the song _Doo Wah Diddy Diddy Dum Diddy Doo_ stuck in my head. I always wake up with songs stuck in my head...

----------


## Maria92

22.11.2009Babes and DV (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I really got to break the habit of computer-related dreams...this is just getting sad now. I was on DV, randomly partaking in conversations, when everyone started telling me how much they hate me (which I guess isn't all that different from real life). There was also something about a video clip, I think it had to do with attractive women for some reason...there was a big kafuffle over this.

----------


## bro

> everyone started telling me how much they hate me



Nicely kept journal.

Oh man..I've had dreams like this. Usually involving some kind of drama with women as well..hasn't gotten me lucid yet  ::shock:: . 

Excellent job on your downtown lucid dream, something that helps me get lucid, and might help you, is to imagine myself in the same dream, and focus on the wonderful feeling that is lucidity..simple enough but I'd stand by it that it works..

Anyway. Great entries, all steps in the right direction.
<input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden"><input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">

----------


## Maria92

Thanks, brah Omnibro bro!  ::D:

----------


## Maria92

23.11.2009Viruses and such (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Odd dream, used to be more vivid, but I didn't have a chance to record it in a timely fashion. All I remember at this point is that there was a computer, a wireless printer, a big virus scare, and some grumpy old witch.

----------


## Maria92

Well, I had no dream last night, but that was because I didn't sleep last night. 24 hours, straight!  ::banana::  Believe me, not my choice. I should sleep like a rock tonight, though.

----------


## Maria92

25.11.2009Nap from hell (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Okay, so I didn't sleep at all last night, right? I decide to lie down and have a nap. No problems. I dream stuff so freaky, I don't know which way is up right now, literally. I had dreams about all these advanced chemistry things, and now I don't know what's happening to the very fabric of the reality I'm inhabiting. Spooky.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

You know what I've noticed Mario?  At the beginning of your DJ you had much more dreams in one night then you're having now.  Did you start sleeping less?

----------


## Maria92

27.11.2009Nuclear planetary armageddon (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Yeah, fun dream. It was very long and vivid, and quite fun. I was this scientist dude working for the government, I guess. I had teamed up with this total babe, and we were studying planets or some such nonsense. It was a time of social unrest, and many felt that war would soon break out. We had been assigned to assess the damages done to Earth and the solar system in general. We did some staring into space via a big-ass telescope, but didn't find much of particular interest. We watched some super novas and other stars exploding, though. Then the General came in and briefed us. He seemed to have little concern for Earth and was more troubled by the prospect of destroying the sun. He agreed that this was utterly impossible at present, but was still quite cautious about that in comparison to the way he felt about Earth. Then, he revealed this giant sort of shell encasing the Earth. It was perfectly clear and shaped like an egg. On the bottom, five small, captured stars served as a propulsion system. The General warned that if we nuke the Earth, it will all be contained and will not spread to other planets, but would cause much harm and havoc for ourselves. He left us with a choice: nuke the world and fade into interstellar history, or survive and all that. Then the dream ended. 
_________________________

27.11.2009Password fun (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Another interesting dream, though shorter than the first. I had created a thread on Dream Views simlar to hellohihello's thread about  his password. Apparently, I did it wrong, and some dude guessed my password correctly, at which point I had to contact a mod and a wave of criticism came in. 
_________________________

27.11.2009Odd fuel cell bit (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This was a rather long dream, I believe, but I have forgotten most of it. There were these two plastic thingies that, if you fed water through one end, you got something really cool out the other. What you got out, I have forgotten, but these were two very important devices. I think I remember showing them to these girls, but nothing too terribly exciting.

----------


## Maria92

28.11.2009Harry Potter fragment (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Just a fragment of sorts about Harry Potter coming out with a new book. My sister is trying to get me to read it, but I've been busy. We're standing around the stove of my kitchen. This is not the first time such a book has turned up in my dreams. 
_________________________

28.11.20092012 fun (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

A dream based off of the 2012 movie. I was standing in Costco, when the ground started to split and cave in on itself. I grabbed onto a shelf and held on for dear life. The ground stopped, and a shelf separated me from instant death. It looked as though a couple of cans of Campbell-style pork had wedged in such a way as to prevent the store from collapsing anymore. There were a bunch of people behind me, and most of them were far too scared to move. People were sending out requests for food; there was a stack of grape juice cans in front of me. Once it quieted down some, I requested a can of corned beef hash. People started moving about, and I was walking away from the pit when my idiot neighbors (whom I hate) removed the cans that were supporting the store. The tremmors started again, and the entire floor of Costco started tipping toward the pit, which was now chomping away at store shelves and the like. I grabbed onto a shelf and used this to catapult me to the next one, and the next one. I was fleeing from the pit, but it was an uphill struggle. By some miracle, though, I was winning. This was a really fun dream. Actiony, too. I like my improved dream recall...I should do my mantras more often, really. 
_________________________

28.11.2009Interesting Simpsons Fragment (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Yet another odd dream fragment. There was something about the Simpsons, and the world looked like a giant cartoon. Bart was up to no good, and Homer had been imprisoned. Some dude from my school had been knocked unconscious, and was slowly recovering in this secret clubhouse thing. All of this was taking place in the sewers or something. 
_________________________

28.11.2009Car Dealership Fun (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

More fun dreams. I was working at the car dealership, like usual. The big manager dude was having a fire sale via bidding. People were lined up to cast their bid, but the dude was cheating and letting the cars go to all his buddies for dirt cheap. Meanwhile, the pissed-off bidders began hijacking all the cars and driving them off the lot. A fresh shipment of white VW's and whatnot had just come in...I believe I stole a Lambourghini. The guy got all pissed, watching his livelihood drive off, and called the cops. The dream ended before they showed up. 
_________________________

28.11.2009Awesome Tea Dream (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This dream was flat-out funny. Okay, I was back at this store, similar to Costco. While my sister and mother went out shopping for regular stuff, I was busy looking for tea to buy. I was shopping for herbal tea, dirt cheap. This nice lady helped me to find everything I needed. In the end, I had many, many bags of high-quality herbal tea for very little money. At the register, when the total came to $98.98, I started freaking out, forgetting that my folks had also grabbed stuff. Once that was settled, the dream skipped to a cool little scene where I am standing before the master of Tea himself. He is going to train me in the way of the tea. As my first test, he sets an almond down before me. I finish my cup (which smelled and tasted delicious), and climbed the mountain before me. At the top, I gathered myself, assumed the samurai stance, hung over the edge of the great cliff before me, and belched like no one has ever belched before. The shock waves cracked the almond perfectly (I later had fun trying to reassemble the pieces). When I got back down to the bottom of the mountain, my mother was congratulating me and couldn't be any prouder. The wife of the Master, though, was thoroughly mortified, and almost seemed to be afraid of me. Then the dream ended.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Mario, so many dreams these last few nights, did you ACTUALLY have a decent amount of sleep?

----------


## Maria92

> Mario, so many dreams these last few nights, did you ACTUALLY have a decent amount of sleep?



THE KING IS BACK! Yeah, I've been getting good sleep, plus I've been doing my recall mantra, which is doing loads of good.  ::D:  I'm so happy to be remembering dreams, and good ones, at that.  :boogie:

----------


## Kraftwerk

> THE KING IS BACK! Yeah, I've been getting good sleep, plus I've been doing my recall mantra, which is doing loads of good.  I'm so happy to be remembering dreams, and good ones, at that.



What do you use as a recall mantra?

----------


## Maria92

> What do you use as a recall mantra?



The one that has always worked for me is "I WILL remember my dreams" with emphasis on the "will." As of late, I've taken to hybridizing my mantras, and along with the recall one, I mix in some LD mantras such as "I AM dreaming" or "I WILL realize I'm dreaming."

----------


## Kraftwerk

> The one that has always worked for me is "I WILL remember my dreams" with emphasis on the "will." As of late, I've taken to hybridizing my mantras, and along with the recall one, I mix in some LD mantras such as "I AM dreaming" or "I WILL realize I'm dreaming."



Do you do the whole "1. I'm dreaming 2. I'm dreaming 3. I'm dreaming" type thing where you prepend numbers to the mantra?

----------


## Maria92

> Do you do the whole "1. I'm dreaming 2. I'm dreaming 3. I'm dreaming" type thing where you prepend numbers to the mantra?



It would probably help, yeah.  :tongue2:  I don't do that as of now (mostly because I don't remember, or else I forget). Instead, I usually just fall into a sort of rhythm with them and repeat them as quickly as I can in my head without losing meaning or interfering too terribly with the way I fall asleep, if that makes any sense at all. Basically, I start out strong, then settle into a rhythm, then drift off to sleep.

----------


## Maria92

29.11.2009The Ring (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Odd dream, but still kinda fun. I was in the third-person view throughout it, spectating this ongoing duel between an older sister and a little brother. They were grappling over a ring that turned the user invisible and allowed them to get away with anything. They kept going back and forth, trying to get one another in trouble. It was rather amusing, but also a touch boring...

----------


## Maria92

30.11.2009Really long and scattered dream (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This was a really fun dream, but also very random. At first, I was at this police/military/secret agent headquarters. This guy was giving me this grand tour, and pointed out this cute couple ahead of me. They were constantly flirting via text message and email...it was sweet, I thought. We moved on, and I was given my first assignment. Some loonie had escaped and was walking through this residential area. My mission was to retrieve the nutter. Of course, I got decked out in secret agent gear, including my personal favorite, the warp hole. It was a small, invisible device that would allow the user to slip through space, in one side and out the other. One had been planted further down the street the crazy dude was walking down. All I had to do was drag him through it, then retrieve the warp hole. I convinced all the spectators that it was a magic trick, and they believed me. I recovered the maniac and was relieved of duty. At that point, I decided to take a trip down the small river and over the waterfall located just outside of HQ. The water was nice and warm, but as I approached the waterfall, I decided to do a bit of flying. Flying was very odd; I tried to use my computer mouse to guide me. It worked fairly okay (and I even thought that it would be a good new method of flying for lucid dreams)...my one gripe was the top speed. I would have liked to go much faster. Anyway, though, I arrived safe and sound at the bottom of the waterfall, where I logged on to a remodeled Dream Views and began shooting the breeze with a few random people, though I think Billybob might have been on that list. I remember identifying a certain plant as rosemary, too. It was fun.

----------


## Maria92

01.12.2009Donuts and Spin-outs (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Awoke to _King of Pain,_ by The Police. Anyway, this was an incredibly fun dream. I started out on my way home, when I saw this guy flip a u-turn without braking...he just kind of slid into it and ended up going the exact opposite direction. I thought that this would be fun, and so I followed suit. Success. The rest of the dream was more or less spent doing all kinds of tricks and such for my car. All the while I was thinking "Man, this has got to be a really bad idea," but still I continued. At one point, I was driving down the highway backward at top speed. I pulled into a small parking lot and continued wreaking my own special brand of mayhem. When I saw a police cruizer pull up, my first thought was, "Oh, crap, it's the fuzz!" I stoopped the shenanigans and pulled up to a stop light. Where the green would normally be on a traffic light was a blue light. I took this to mean "go" and I did. The cruizer was going the same way I was, though it seemed to be off-duty. Near the end of my dream, just as the police cruizer turned off, the same guy I saw earlier flipped another u-turn and got away with it, in spite of being within full site of the cop. 
_________________________

01.12.2009Vietnam Stuff (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Yeah, kind of a boring sort of dream here, but still a little bit interesting. I was thinking about the Vietnam war for whatever reason, and was talking to some dude about it, too. He was ranting on, and I kinda wasn't paying much attention. For some reason, I thought that the color "orange" was significant in some way. I also remember finding little pieces of broken glass scattered all over my basement (this is where the dream is taking place). I find a couple of perfect squares, which are ideal for glass shlumping. 
_________________________

01.12.2009Bar Mitzvah Randomness (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Not as vivid as the others, but still a dream. I was talking to someone about bar mitzvahs, and their effects on aging. We calculated that the average 13-year-old going into his bah Mitzvan (spelling, I know) would emerge a 56-year-old semi-senior citizen. Odd, to say the least.

----------


## Maria92

02.12.2009Riding the Rails (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Awoke to _Don't Fear The Reaper_ by Blue Oyster Cult. The first dream of the night was strange. I was riding the subways in New York. I appeared to be there with my class for something. There was this cute girl with a few self-esteem issues. I remember that there were these great big lines for the trains, and that they were packed full all the time. Somehow, though, I was able to snag an empty cabin with this girl. We rode all over New York. Turned out, she didn't have self-esteem issues...she was just very shy. Dream ended sometime after that. 
_________________________

02.12.2009Rooftop Fragment (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I only remember standing on a rooftop somewhere. It was dark and possibly stormy out.
_________________________

02.12.2009Legend of Zelda Strangeness (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Odd dream. It was more or less 3rd person view, though it could just be that I was playing a full-screen video game or something. I was in _The Legend Of Zelda: The Phantom Hourglass._ I was redesigning my ship, which had become moldy for some reason. I got a bit of cleaning stuff and set to work. Short dream, rather uneventful.

----------


## Maria92

04.12.2009Youtube and Owl City (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Yeah, didn't get to bed at a reasonable time (again). Looking forward to the weekend. Woke up to Owl City's _Saltwater Room_. Strange, considering I haven't heard that song in ages. I think I was embedding this video in a Dream Views page. I think I did something similar in the night before's dream, when I had zero recall.

----------


## bro

Sorry, accidental double post.     \/ \/ \/
<input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">

        <iframe id="leoHighlights_iframe" name="leoHighlights_iframe" title="leoHighlights_iframe" src="about%3Cb%3E%3C/b%3E:blank" vspace="0" hspace="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" style="position: absolute; top: 40px; left: 0px;" width="250" frameborder="0" height="100" scrolling="no">    </iframe>     
  <script defer="defer" type="text/javascript">    createInlineScriptElement("var%20LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_DE  BUG%20%3D%20true%3B%0Avar%20LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_DEBUG_P  OS%20%3D%20false%3B%0Avar%20LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_INFINIT  E_LOOP_COUNT%20%3D%20300%3B%0Avar%20LEO_HIGHLIGHTS  _MAX_HIGHLIGHTS%20%3D%20200%3B%0Avar%20LEO_HIGHLIG  HTS_IFRAME_ID%20%3D%20%22leoHighlights_iframe%22%3  B%0Avar%20LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_DIV_ID%20%3D%20%22  leoHighlights_iframe_modal_div_container%22%3B%0Av  ar%20LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_SHOW_DELAY_MS%20%3D%20300%3B%0  Avar%20LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_HIDE_DELAY_MS%20%3D%20750%3B  %0Avar%20LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_BACKGROUND_STYLE_DEFAULT%2  0%3D%20%22transparent%20none%20repeat%20scroll%200  %25%200%25%22%3B%0Avar%20LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_BACKGROUND  _STYLE_HOVER%20%3D%20%20%20%22rgb%28245%2C245%2C0%  29%20none%20repeat%20scroll%200%25%200%25%22%3B%0A  var%20_leoHighlightsPrevElem%20%3D%20null%3B%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20General%20method%20used%20to%20debug%2  0exceptions%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%[email protected]%20location%0  A%20*%[email protected]%20e%0A%20*%[email protected]%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28loc  ation%2Ce%29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20if%28LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_  DEBUG%29%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20alert%  28%22EXCEPTION%3A%20%22+location+%22%3A%20%22+e+%0  A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%22%5Cn%5Ct%2  2+e.name+%22%5Cn%5Ct%22+%28e.number%260xFFFF%29+%2  2%5Cn%5Ct%22+e.description%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A  %7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20is%20a%20dimensions%20object%0A  %20*%20%0A%20*%[email protected]%20width%0A%20*%[email protected]%20  height%0A%20*%[email protected]%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20LeoHighlightsDimension%28width%2Chei  ght%29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%2  0%20%09this.width%3Dwidth%3B%0A%20%20%20%09this.he  ight%3Dheight%3B%0A%20%20%20%09this.toString%3Dfun  ction%28%29%20%7B%20return%20%28%22%28%22+this.wid  th+%22%2C%22+this.height+%22%29%22%29%3B%7D%3B%0A%  20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%20%7B  %0A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%2  2new%20LeoHighlightsDimension%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%2  0%20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%7D%09%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20is%20a%20Position%20object%0A%2  0*%20%0A%20*%[email protected]%20x%0A%20*%[email protected]%20y%0A%2  0*%[email protected]%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20LeoHighlightsPosition%28x%2Cy%29%0A%  7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%09thi  s.x%3Dx%3B%0A%20%20%20%09this.y%3Dy%3B%0A%20%20%20  %09this.toString%3Dfunction%28%29%20%7B%20return%2  0%28%22%28%22+this.x+%22%2C%22+this.y+%22%29%22%29  %3B%7D%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0  A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsReportEx  eception%28%22new%20LeoHighlightsPosition%28%29%22  %2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%7D%09%0A%7D%0A%  0Avar%20LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_ADJUSTMENT%20%3D%20new%20Le  oHighlightsPosition%283%2C3%29%3B%0Avar%20LEO_HIGH  LIGHTS_IFRAME_HOVER_SIZE%20%3D%20new%20LeoHighligh  tsDimension%28394%2C236%29%3B%0Avar%20LEO_HIGHLIGH  TS_IFRAME_CLICK_SIZE%20%3D%20new%20LeoHighlightsDi  mension%28394%2C512%29%3B%0Avar%20LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_C  LOSE_BAR_HEIGHT%20%3D%2040%3B%0Avar%20LEO_HIGHLIGH  TS_DIV_HOVER_SIZE%20%3D%20new%20LeoHighlightsDimen  sion%28LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_HOVER_SIZE.width%2C%0  A%09%09%09LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_HOVER_SIZE.height+  LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_CLOSE_BAR_HEIGHT%29%3B%0Avar%20LEO_  HIGHLIGHTS_DIV_CLICK_SIZE%20%3D%20new%20LeoHighlig  htsDimension%28LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_CLICK_SIZE.wi  dth%2C%0A%09%09LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_CLICK_SIZE.he  ight+LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_CLOSE_BAR_HEIGHT%29%3B%0A%0A%0  A/**%0A%20*%20Sets%20the%20size%20of%20the%20passed%  20in%20element%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%[email protected]%20elem%0A  %20*%[email protected]%20dim%20%0A%20*%[email protected]%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20_leoHighlightsSetSize%28elem%2Cdim%2  9%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%  09//%20Set%20the%20popup%20location%0A%20%20%20%09elem  .style.width%20%3D%20dim.width%20+%20%22px%22%3B%0  A%20%20%20%09if%28elem.width%29%0A%20%20%20%09%09e  lem.width%3Ddim.width%3B%0A%20%20%20%09elem.style.  height%20%20%3D%20dim.height%20+%20%22px%22%3B%0A%  20%20%20%09if%28elem.height%29%0A%20%20%20%09%09el  em.height%3Ddim.height%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%  20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%09_leoHi  ghlightsReportExeception%28%22_leoHighlightsSetSiz  e%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%7D%09  %0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20can%20be%20used%20for%20a%20sim  ple%20one%20argument%20callback%0A%20*%0A%20*%[email protected]  aram%20callName%0A%20*%[email protected]%20argName%0A%20*%2  [email protected]%20argVal%0A%20*%[email protected]%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20_leoHighlightsSimpleGwCallBack%28cal  lName%2CargName%2C%20argVal%29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20tr  y%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20gwObj%2  0%3D%20new%20Gateway%28%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20  if%28argName%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%09gwObj.addPa  ram%28argName%2CargVal%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20g  wObj.callName%28callName%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%2  0%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%09_  leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22_leoHighlightsS  impleGwCallBack%28%29%20%22+callName%2Ce%29%3B%20%  20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20gets%20a%20url%20argument%20fro  m%20the%20current%20document.%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%[email protected]  param%20url%0A%20*%[email protected]%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20_leoHighlightsGetUrlArg%28url%2C%20n  ame%20%29%0A%7B%0A%09%20%20name%20%3D%20name.repla  ce%28/[%5C[]/%2C%22%5C%5C%5C[%22%29.replace%28/[%5C]]/%2C%22%5C%5C%5C]%22%29%3B%0A%09%20%20var%20regexS%20%3D%20%22[%5C%5C?%26]%22+name+%22%3D%28[^%26%23]*%29%22%3B%0A%09%20%20var%20regex%20%3D%20new%20Re  gExp%28%20regexS%20%29%3B%0A%09%20%20var%20results  %20%3D%20regex.exec%28url%29%3B%0A%09%20%20if%28%2  0results%20%3D%3D%20null%20%29%0A%09%20%20%20%20re  turn%20%22%22%3B%0A%09%20%20else%0A%09%20%20%20%20  return%20results[1]%3B%0A%7D%0A%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20allows%20to%20redirect%20the%20  top%20window%20to%20the%20passed%20in%20url%0A%20*  %20%0A%20*%[email protected]%20url%0A%20*%[email protected]%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20_leoHighlightsRedirectTop%28url%29%0  A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%20%20%20%09%0A%  20%20%20%09top.location%3Durl%3B%09%0A%20%20%20%7D  %0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%2  0%09_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22_leoHighli  ghtsRedirectTop%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%  0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20is%20used%20to%20report%20event  s%20to%20the%20plugin%0A%20*%[email protected]%20key%0A%20*  %[email protected]%20sub%0A%20*%[email protected]%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20_leoHighlightsEvent%28key%2C%20sub%2  9%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%  20%20%20var%20gwObj%20%3D%20new%20Gateway%28%29%3B  %0A%20%20%20%20%20%20gwObj.addParam%28%22key%22%2C  %20key%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20gwObj.addParam%28  %22sub%22%2C%20sub%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20gwObj  .callName%28%22leoHighlightsEvent%22%29%3B%09%0A%2  0%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%20%7B%  0A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22  _leoHighlightsEvent%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%09  %0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20will%20find%20an%20element%20by  %20Id%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%[email protected]%20elemId%0A%20*%20  @return%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20_leoHighlightsFindElementById%28elem  Id%29%0A%7B%0A%09try%0A%09%7B%0A%09%09var%20elem%3  Ddocument.getElementById%28elemId%29%3B%0A%09%09if  %28elem%29%0A%09%09%09return%20elem%3B%0A%09%09%0A  %09%09/*%20This%20is%20the%20handling%20for%20IE%20*/%0A%09%09if%28document.all%29%0A%09%09%7B%0A%09%09  %09elem%3Ddocument.all[elemId]%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20if%28elem%29%0A%2  0%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%09return%20elem%3B%0A%20  %20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%2  0%20for%20%28%20var%20i%20%3D%20%28document.all.le  ngth-1%29%3B%20i%20%3E%3D%200%3B%20i--%29%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%09elem%3Dd  ocument.all[i]%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%09if%28elem.id%3  D%3DelemId%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%  20%20%20%20return%20elem%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%2  0%20%20%7D%0A%09%09%7D%0A%09%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%2  8e%29%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsR  eportExeception%28%22_leoHighlightsFindElementById  %28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%09return%20n  ull%3B%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20Get%20the%20location%20of%20one%20elem  ent%20relative%20to%20a%20parent%20reference%0A%20  *%0A%20*%[email protected]%20ref%0A%20*%20%20%20%20%20%20%2  0%20%20%20%20the%20reference%20element%2C%20this%2  0must%20be%20a%20parent%20of%20the%20passed%20in%0  A%20*%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20element%0A%2  0*%[email protected]%20elem%0A%20*%[email protected]%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20_leoHighlightsGetLocation%28ref%2C%2  0elem%29%20%7B%0A%20%20%20var%20count%20%3D%200%3B  %0A%20%20%20var%20location%20%3D%20new%20LeoHighli  ghtsPosition%280%2C0%29%3B%0A%20%20%20var%20walk%2  0%3D%20elem%3B%0A%20%20%20while%20%28walk%20%21%3D  %20null%20%26%26%20walk%20%21%3D%20ref%20%26%26%20  count%20%3C%20LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_INFINITE_LOOP_COUNT%2  9%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20location.x%20+%3D%20wa  lk.offsetLeft%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20location.y%20  +%3D%20walk.offsetTop%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20walk%  20%3D%20walk.offsetParent%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20c  ount++%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%0A%20%20%20return%20lo  cation%3B%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20is%20used%20to%20update%20the%2  0position%20of%20an%20element%20as%20a%20popup%0A%  20*%20%0A%20*%[email protected]%20IFrame%0A%20*%[email protected]%20  anchor%0A%20*%[email protected]%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20_leoHighlightsUpdatePopupPos%28iFram  e%2Canchor%29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%  0A%20%20%20%20%20%20//%20Gets%20the%20scrolled%20location%20for%20x%20an  d%20y%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20scrolledPos%3Dnew%  20LeoHighlightsPosition%280%2C0%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%  20%20%20if%28%20self.pageYOffset%20%29%20%7B%0A%20  %20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20scrolledPos.x%20%3D%20self  .pageXOffset%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20scrol  ledPos.y%20%3D%20self.pageYOffset%3B%0A%20%20%20%2  0%20%20%7D%20else%20if%28%20document.documentEleme  nt%20%26%26%20document.documentElement.scrollTop%2  0%29%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20scrolledPo  s.x%20%3D%20document.documentElement.scrollLeft%3B  %0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20scrolledPos.y%20%3D%  20document.documentElement.scrollTop%3B%0A%20%20%2  0%20%20%20%7D%20else%20if%28%20document.body%20%29  %20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20scrolledPos.x%  20%3D%20document.body.scrollLeft%3B%0A%20%20%20%20  %20%20%20%20%20scrolledPos.y%20%3D%20document.body  .scrollTop%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20%  20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20/*%20Get%20the%20total%20dimensions%20to%20see%20wh  at%20scroll%20bars%20might%20be%20active%20*/%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20totalDim%3Dnew%20LeoHig  hlightsDimension%280%2C0%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if  %20%28document.all%20%26%26%20document.documentEle  ment%20%26%26%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%09document.d  ocumentElement.clientHeight%26%26document.document  Element.clientWidth%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7B%0A%  20%20%20%20%20%20%09totalDim.width%20%3D%20documen  t.documentElement.scrollWidth%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20  %20%09totalDim.height%20%3D%20document.documentEle  ment.scrollHeight%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%0A%20  %20%20%20%20%20else%20if%20%28document.all%29%0A%2  0%20%20%20%20%20%7B%20/*%20This%20is%20in%20IE%20*/%0A%20%20%20%20%20%09%20%09totalDim.width%20%3D%20  document.body.scrollWidth%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%  09totalDim.height%20%3D%20document.body.scrollHeig  ht%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20  else%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%  09%20totalDim.width%20%3D%20document.width%3B%0A%2  0%20%20%20%20%20%09%20totalDim.height%20%3D%20docu  ment.height%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%0A%0A%20%20  %20%20%20%20//%20Gets%20the%20location%20of%20the%20available%20  screen%20space%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20centerDim  %3Dnew%20LeoHighlightsDimension%280%2C0%29%3B%0A%2  0%20%20%20%20%20if%28self.innerWidth%20%26%26%20se  lf.innerHeight%20%29%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20  %20%20centerDim.width%20%3D%20self.innerWidth-%28totalDim.height%3Eself.innerHeight?16%3A0%29%3B  %20//%20subtracting%20scroll%20bar%20offsets%20for%20fi  refox%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20centerDim.heigh  t%20%3D%20self.innerHeight-%28totalDim.width%3Eself.innerWidth?16%3A0%29%3B%2  0%20//%20subtracting%20scroll%20bar%20offsets%20for%20fi  refox%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%20else%20if%28%20doc  ument.documentElement%20%26%26%20document.document  Element.clientHeight%20%29%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20  %20%20%20%20centerDim.width%20%3D%20document.docum  entElement.clientWidth%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%  20%20centerDim.height%20%3D%20document.documentEle  ment.clientHeight%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%20els  e%20if%28%20document.body%20%29%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%  20%20%20%20%20%20centerDim.width%20%3D%20document.  body.clientWidth%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20c  enterDim.height%20%3D%20document.body.clientHeight  %3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%0  A%20%20%20%20%20%20//%20Get%20the%20current%20dimension%20of%20the%20po  pup%20element%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20iFrameDim%  3Dnew%20LeoHighlightsDimension%28iFrame.offsetWidt  h%2CiFrame.offsetHeight%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if%  20%28iFrameDim.width%20%3C%3D%200%29%0A%20%20%20%2  0%20%20%09iFrameDim.width%20%3D%20iFrame.style.wid  th.substring%280%2C%20iFrame.style.width.indexOf%2  8%27px%27%29%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if%20%28iFr  ameDim.height%20%3C%3D%200%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20  %09iFrameDim.height%20%3D%20iFrame.style.height.su  bstring%280%2C%20iFrame.style.height.indexOf%28%27  px%27%29%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20  %20%20/*%20Calculate%20the%20position%2C%20lower%20right%  20hand%20corner%20by%20default%20*/%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20position%3Dnew%20LeoHig  hlightsPosition%280%2C0%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20  position.x%3DscrolledPos.x+centerDim.width-iFrameDim.width-LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_ADJUSTMENT.x%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%2  0position.y%3DscrolledPos.y+centerDim.height-iFrameDim.height-LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_ADJUSTMENT.y%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%2  0%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if%28ancho  r%21%3Dnull%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20  %20%20%20%20%20%20//centerDim%20in%20relation%20to%20the%20anchor%20el  ement%20if%20available%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%  20var%20topOrBottom%20%3D%20false%3B%0A%20%20%20%2  0%20%20%20%20%20var%20anchorPos%3D_leoHighlightsGe  tLocation%28document.body%2C%20anchor%29%3B%0A%20%  20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20anchorScreenPos%20%3D  %20new%20LeoHighlightsPosition%28anchorPos.x-scrolledPos.x%2CanchorPos.y-scrolledPos.y%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20v  ar%20anchorDim%3Dnew%20LeoHighlightsDimension%28an  chor.offsetWidth%2Canchor.offsetHeight%29%0A%20%20  %20%20%20%20%20%20%20if%20%28anchorDim.width%20%3C  %3D%200%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%09anchorD  im.width%20%3D%20anchor.style.width.substring%280%  2C%20anchor.style.width.indexOf%28%27px%27%29%29%3  B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20if%20%28anchorDim.h  eight%20%3C%3D%200%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%2  0%09anchorDim.height%20%3D%20anchor.style.height.s  ubstring%280%2C%20anchor.style.height.indexOf%28%2  7px%27%29%29%3B%0A%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20//%20Check%20if%20the%20popup%20can%20be%20shown%20a  bove%20or%20below%20the%20element%0A%20%20%20%20%2  0%20%20%20%20if%20%28centerDim.height%20-%20anchorDim.height%20-%20iFrameDim.height%20-%20anchorScreenPos.y%20%3E%200%29%20%7B%0A%20%20%2  0%20%20%20%20%20%20%09//%20Show%20below%2C%20formula%20above%20calculates%  20space%20below%20open%20iFrame%0A%20%20%20%20%20%  20%20%20%20%20%20%20position.y%20%3D%20anchorPos.y  %20+%20anchorDim.height%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20  %20%20%20%20%20topOrBottom%20%3D%20true%3B%0A%20%2  0%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%20else%20if%20%28anchorS  creenPos.y%20-%20anchorDim.height%20-%20iFrameDim.height%20%3E%200%29%20%7B%0A%20%20%20  %20%20%20%20%20%20%09//%20Show%20above%2C%20formula%20above%20calculates%  20space%20above%20open%20iFrame%0A%20%20%20%20%20%  20%20%20%20%09position.y%20%3D%20anchorPos.y%20-%20iFrameDim.height%20-%20anchorDim.height%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%  20%20%20%20topOrBottom%20%3D%20true%3B%0A%20%20%20  %20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%2  0%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20if%20%28topOrBottom  %29%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20//%20We%20attempt%20top%20attach%20the%20window%20to  %20the%20element%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%09p  osition.x%20%3D%20anchorPos.x%20-%20iFrameDim.width%20/%202%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20if%2  0%28position.x%20%3C%200%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%2  0%20%20%20%20%20%09position.x%20%3D%200%3B%0A%20%2  0%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20else%20if%20%28posi  tion.x%20+%20iFrameDim.width%20%3E%20scrolledPos.x  %20+%20centerDim.width%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%  20%20%20%20%20%09position.x%20%3D%20scrolledPos.x%  20+%20centerDim.width%20-%20iFrameDim.width%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%2  0%7D%20else%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20  %20%20//%20Attempt%20to%20align%20on%20the%20right%20or%20  left%20hand%20side%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%2  0%20%20if%20%28centerDim.width%20-%20anchorDim.Width%20-%20iFrameDim.width%20-%20anchorScreenPos.x%20%3E%200%29%0A%20%20%20%20%2  0%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20position.x%20%3D%20  anchorPos.x%20+%20anchorDim.width%3B%0A%20%20%20%2  0%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20else%20if%20%28anchorScre  enPos.x%20-%20anchorDim.width%20-%20iFrameDim.width%20%3E%200%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%  20%20%20%20%20%20%20%09position.x%20%3D%20anchorPo  s.x%20-%20anchorDim.width%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%2  0%20%20%20else%20%20//%20default%20to%20below%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20  %20%20%20%20%20%20%20position.y%20%3D%20anchorPos.  y%20+%20anchorDim.height%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%2  0%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20%20%  20%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20/*%20Make%20sure%20that%20we%20don%27t%20go%20passe  d%20the%20right%20hand%20border%20*/%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if%28position.x+iFrameDim.wid  th%3EcenterDim.width-20%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%09position.x%3DcenterDi  m.width-%28iFrameDim.width+20%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%0  9%09%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20//%20Make%20sure%20that%20we%20didn%27t%20go%20passe  d%20the%20start%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if%28position.  x%3C0%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20position.x%3  D0%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if%28position.y%3C0%29%0  A%20%20%20%20%20%20%09position.y%3D0%3B%0A%0A%20%2  0%20%20%20%20if%20%28LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_DEBUG_POS%26%2  6LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_DEBUG%29%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%2  0%20%20%20alert%28%22%20Popup%20info%20id%3A%20%20  %20%20%20%20%20%22%20+iFrame.id+%22%20-%20%22+anchor.id%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%  20%20%20%20%20+%20%22%5Cnscrolled%20%20%20%20%20%2  0%20%20%20%20%22%20+%20scrolledPos%20%0A%20%20%20%  20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20+%20%22%5Cncent  er/visible%20%20%20%20%22%20+%20centerDim%0A%20%20%20  %20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20+%20%22%5Cnanc  hor%20%28absolute%29%20%22%20+%20anchorPos%0A%20%2  0%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20+%20%22%5C  nanchor%20%28screen%29%20%20%20%22%20+%20anchorScr  eenPos%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%2  0%20+%20%22%5CnSize%20%28anchor%29%20%20%20%20%20%  22%20+%20anchorDim%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%2  0%20%20%20%20%20+%20%22%5CnSize%20%28popup%29%20%2  0%20%20%20%20%22%20+%20iFrameDim%0A%20%20%20%20%20  %20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20+%20%22%5CnResult%20  pos%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%22%20+%20position%29%3  B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%0A%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20//%20Set%20the%20popup%20location%0A%20%20%20%20%20%  20iFrame.style.left%20%3D%20position.x%20+%20%22px  %22%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20iFrame.style.top%20%20%  3D%20position.y%20+%20%22px%22%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0  A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%  09_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22_leoHighligh  tsUpdatePopupPos%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%09%0A  %20%20%20%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20will%20show%20the%20passed%20in  %20element%20as%20a%20popup%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%[email protected]  ram%20anchorId%0A%20*%[email protected]%20size%0A%20*%20%0A  %20*%[email protected]%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20_leoHighlightsShowPopup%28anchorId%2  Csize%29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20  %20%20%09var%20popup%3Dnew%20LeoHighlightsPopup%28  anchorId%2Csize%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%09popup.show%28%  29%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20  %20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsReportExecep  tion%28%22_leoHighlightsShowPopup%28%29%22%2Ce%29%  3B%20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%7D%09%0A%7D%0A%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20will%20transform%20the%20passed  %20in%20url%20to%20a%20rover%20url%0A%20*%20%0A%20  *%[email protected]%20url%0A%20*%[email protected]%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20_leoHighlightsGetRoverUrl%28url%29%0  A%7B%0A%09var%20rover%3D%22711-36858-13496-14%22%3B%0A%09var%20roverUrl%3D%22http%3A//rover.ebay.com/rover/1/%22+rover+%22/4?%26mpre%3D%22+encodeURI%28url%29%3B%0A%09%0A%09r  eturn%20roverUrl%3B%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20Class%20for%20a%20Popup%20%0A%20*%20%0  A%20*%[email protected]%20anchorId%0A%20*%[email protected]%20size%0  A%20*%20%0A%20*%[email protected]%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20LeoHighlightsPopup%28anchorId%2Csize  %29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%2  0%09this.anchorId%3DanchorId%3B%0A%20%20%20%09this  .anchor%3D_leoHighlightsFindElementById%28this.anc  horId%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%09this.iFrame%3D_leoHighli  ghtsFindElementById%28LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_ID%29%  3B%0A%20%20%20%09this.iFrameDiv%3D_leoHighlightsFi  ndElementById%28LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_DIV_ID%29%3B  %0A%20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%09var%20url%3Dunescape  %28this.anchor.getAttribute%28%27leoHighlights_url  %27%29%29%3B%0A%0A%20%20%20%09this.iFrame.src%3Dur  l%3B%0A%0A%20%20%20%09leoHighlightsSetSize%28size%  29%3B%0A%20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%09this.updatePos%  3Dfunction%28%29%20%7B%20_leoHighlightsUpdatePopup  Pos%28this.iFrameDiv%2Cthis.anchor%29%7D%3B%0A%20%  20%20%09this.show%3Dfunction%28%29%20%7Bthis.updat  ePos%28%29%3B%20this.iFrameDiv.style.visibility%20  %3D%20%22visible%22%3B%20this.iFrameDiv.style.disp  lay%20%3D%20%22block%22%3B%20this.updatePos%28%29%  3B%7D%20%20%20%09%09%0A%20%20%20%09this.scroll%3Df  unction%28%29%20%7B%20this.updatePos%28%29%3B%7D%3  B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%  20%7B%0A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsReportExeception  %28%22new%20LeoHighlightsPopup%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%  20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A*%0A*%20This%20can%20be%20used%20to%20close%2  0an%20iframe%0A*%0A*%[email protected]%20id%0A*%[email protected]%0  A*/%0Afunction%20leoHighlightsSetSize%28size%2CclickI  d%29%0A%7B%0A%09try%0A%09%7B%0A%09%09/*%20Get%20the%20appropriate%20sizes%20*/%0A%20%20%09%09var%20iFrame%3D_leoHighlightsFindEl  ementById%28LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_ID%29%3B%0A%20%2  0%09%09var%20iFrameDiv%3D_leoHighlightsFindElement  ById%28LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_DIV_ID%29%3B%0A%20%20  %09%09%0A%20%20%09%09/*%20Figure%20out%20the%20correct%20sizes%20*/%0A%20%20%09%09var%20iFrameSize%3D%28size%3D%3D1%2  9?LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_CLICK_SIZE%3ALEO_HIGHLIGHT  S_IFRAME_HOVER_SIZE%3B%0A%20%20%09%09var%20divSize  %3D%28size%3D%3D1%29?LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_DIV_CLICK_SIZE  %3ALEO_HIGHLIGHTS_DIV_HOVER_SIZE%3B%0A%0A%20%20%09  %09/*%20Refresh%20the%20iFrame%27s%20url%2C%20by%20rem  oving%20the%20size%20arg%20and%20adding%20it%20aga  in%20*/%0A%20%20%09%09var%20url%3DiFrame.src%3B%0A%20%20%  09%09var%20idx%3Durl.indexOf%28%22%26size%3D%22%29  %3B%0A%20%20%09%09if%28idx%3E%3D0%29%0A%20%20%09%0  9%09url%3Durl.substring%280%2Cidx%29%3B%0A%09%09ur  l+%3D%28%22%26size%3D%22+size%29%3B%0A%09%09if%28c  lickId%29%0A%09%09%09url+%3D%28%22%26clickId%3D%22  +clickId%29%3B%0A%09%09%0A%20%20%09%09iFrame.src%3  Durl%3B%0A%20%20%09%09%0A%20%20%09%09/*%20Clear%20the%20hover%20flag%2C%20if%20the%20use  r%20shows%20this%20at%20full%20size%20*/%0A%20%20%09%09if%28size%3D%3D1%26%26_leoHighlight  sPrevElem%29%0A%20%20%09%09%09_leoHighlightsPrevEl  em.hover%3Dfalse%3B%0A%20%20%09%09%0A%20%20%09%09_  leoHighlightsSetSize%28iFrame%2CiFrameSize%29%3B%0  A%20%20%09%09_leoHighlightsSetSize%28iFrameDiv%2Cd  ivSize%29%3B%0A%09%7D%0A%09catch%28e%29%0A%09%7B%0  A%09%09_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22leoHigh  lightsSetSize%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%09%0A%09  %7D%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20Start%20the%20popup%20a%20little%20bit  %20delayed.%0A%20*%20Somehow%20IE%20needs%20some%2  0time%20to%20find%20the%20element%20by%20id.%0A%20  *%20%0A%20*%[email protected]%20anchorId%0A%20*%[email protected]%20  size%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%[email protected]%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20leoHighlightsShowPopup%28anchorId%2C  size%29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%  20%09%09var%20elem%3D_leoHighlightsFindElementById  %28anchorId%29%3B%0A%20%20%09%09if%28_leoHighlight  sPrevElem%26%26%28_leoHighlightsPrevElem%21%3Delem  %29%29%0A%20%20%09%09%09_leoHighlightsPrevElem.sho  wn%3Dfalse%3B%0A%20%20%09%09elem.shown%3Dtrue%3B%0  A%09%09_leoHighlightsPrevElem%3Delem%3B%0A%20%20%2  0%09%0A%20%20%20%09/*%20FF%20needs%20to%20find%20the%20element%20first  %20*/%0A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsFindElementById%28anc  horId%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%09setTimeou  t%28%22_leoHighlightsShowPopup%28%5C%27%22+anchorI  d+%22%5C%27%2C%5C%27%22+size+%22%5C%27%29%3B%22%2C  10%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A  %20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsReportExe  ception%28%22leoHighlightsShowPopup%28%29%22%2Ce%2  9%3B%20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%7D%09%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A*%0A*%20This%20can%20be%20used%20to%20close%2  0an%20iframe%0A*%0A*%[email protected]%20id%0A*%[email protected]%0  A*/%0Afunction%20leoHighlightsHideElem%28id%29%0A%7B%  0A%09try%0A%09%7B%0A%09%09/*%20Get%20the%20appropriate%20sizes%20*/%0A%20%20%09%09var%20elem%3D_leoHighlightsFindElem  entById%28id%29%3B%0A%20%20%09%09if%28elem%29%0A%2  0%20%09%09%09elem.style.visibility%3D%22hidden%22%  3B%0A%20%20%09%09%0A%20%20%09%09/*%20Clear%20the%20page%20for%20the%20next%20run%20  through%20*/%0A%20%20%09%09var%20iFrame%3D_leoHighlightsFindEl  ementById%28LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_ID%29%3B%0A%20%2  0%09%09if%28iFrame%29%0A%20%20%09%09%09iFrame.src%  3D%22about%3Ablank%22%3B%0A%20%20%09%09%0A%20%20%0  9%09%0A%20%20%09%09if%28_leoHighlightsPrevElem%29%  0A%20%20%09%09%7B%0A%20%20%09%09%09_leoHighlightsP  revElem.shown%3Dfalse%3B%0A%20%20%09%09%09_leoHigh  lightsPrevElem%3Dnull%3B%0A%20%20%09%09%7D%0A%09%7  D%0A%09catch%28e%29%0A%09%7B%0A%09%09_leoHighlight  sReportExeception%28%22leoHighlightsHideElem%28%29  %22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%09%0A%09%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A*%0A*%20This%20can%20be%20used%20to%20close%2  0an%20iframe.%0A*%20Since%20the%20iFrame%20is%20re  used%20the%20frame%20only%20gets%20hidden%0A*%0A*%  [email protected]%0A*/%0Afunction%20leoHighlightsIFrameClose%28%29%0A%7B  %0A%20%20try%0A%20%20%7B%0A%09%20%20_leoHighlights  SimpleGwCallBack%28%22LeoHighlightsHideIFrame%22%2  9%3B%0A%20%20%7D%0A%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%7B%  0A%09%20%20_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22leo  HighlightsIFrameClose%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%  09%0A%20%20%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20should%20handle%20the%20click%2  0events%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%[email protected]%20anchorId%0A%20  *%[email protected]%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20leoHighlightsHandleClick%28anchorId%  29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%09  %09var%20anchor%3D_leoHighlightsFindElementById%28  anchorId%29%3B%0A%20%20%09%09anchor.hover%3Dfalse%  3B%0A%20%20%09%09if%28anchor.startTimer%29%0A%20%2  0%09%09%09clearTimeout%28anchor.startTimer%29%3B%0  A%20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%09%09leoHighlightsEvent%28%  22clicked%22%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%09leoHighlightsShow  Popup%28anchorId%2C1%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%09return%20  false%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A  %20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsReportExe  ception%28%22leoHighlightsHandleClick%28%29%22%2Ce  %29%3B%20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%7D%09%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20should%20handle%20the%20hover%2  0events%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%[email protected]%20anchorId%0A%20  *%[email protected]%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20leoHighlightsHandleHover%28anchorId%  29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%09  %09var%20anchor%3D_leoHighlightsFindElementById%28  anchorId%29%3B%0A%20%20%09%09anchor.hover%3Dtrue%3  B%0A%20%20%09%09%0A%20%20%09%09leoHighlightsEvent%  28%22hovered%22%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%09leoHighlightsS  howPopup%28anchorId%2C0%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%09return  %20false%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29  %0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsReport  Exeception%28%22leoHighlightsHandleHover%28%29%22%  2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%7D%09%0A%7D%0A%0  A/**%0A%20*%20This%20will%20handle%20the%20mouse%20o  ver%20setup%20timers%20for%20the%20appropriate%20t  imers%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%[email protected]%20id%0A%20*%[email protected]  urn%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20leoHighlightsHandleMouseOver%28id%29  %0A%7B%0A%09try%0A%09%7B%0A%09%09var%20anchor%3D_l  eoHighlightsFindElementById%28id%29%3B%09%09%0A%0A  %09%09/*%20Clear%20the%20end%20timer%20if%20required%20*/%0A%09%09if%28anchor.endTimer%29%0A%09%09%09clearT  imeout%28anchor.endTimer%29%3B%0A%09%09anchor.endT  imer%3Dnull%3B%0A%09%09%0A%09%09anchor.style.backg  round%3DLEO_HIGHLIGHTS_BACKGROUND_STYLE_HOVER%3B%0  A%09%09%0A%09%09/*%20The%20element%20is%20already%20showing%20we%20  are%20done%20*/%0A%09%09if%28anchor.shown%29%0A%09%09%09return%3B  %0A%09%09%0A%09%09/*%20Setup%20the%20start%20timer%20if%20required%20  */%0A%09%09anchor.startTimer%3DsetTimeout%28function  %28%29%7B%0A%09%09%09leoHighlightsHandleHover%28an  chor.id%29%3B%0A%09%09%09anchor.hover%3Dtrue%3B%0A  %09%09%09%7D%2C%0A%09%09%09LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_SHOW_DEL  AY_MS%29%3B%0A%09%7D%0A%09catch%28e%29%0A%09%7B%0A  %09%09_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22leoHighl  ightsHandleMouseOver%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%0  9%0A%09%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20will%20handle%20the%20mouse%20o  ver%20setup%20timers%20for%20the%20appropriate%20t  imers%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%[email protected]%20id%0A%20*%[email protected]  urn%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20leoHighlightsHandleMouseOut%28id%29%  0A%7B%0A%09try%0A%09%7B%09%0A%09%09var%20anchor%3D  _leoHighlightsFindElementById%28id%29%3B%0A%09%09%  0A%09%09/*%20Clear%20the%20start%20timer%20if%20required%20  */%0A%09%09if%28anchor.startTimer%29%0A%09%09%09clea  rTimeout%28anchor.startTimer%29%3B%0A%09%09anchor.  startTimer%3Dnull%3B%0A%09%09%0A%09%09anchor.style  .background%3DLEO_HIGHLIGHTS_BACKGROUND_STYLE_DEFA  ULT%3B%0A%09%09if%28%21anchor.shown||%21anchor.hov  er%29%0A%09%09%09return%3B%0A%09%09%0A%09%09/*%20Setup%20the%20start%20timer%20if%20required%20  */%0A%09%09anchor.endTimer%3DsetTimeout%28function%2  8%29%7B%0A%09%09%09leoHighlightsHideElem%28LEO_HIG  HLIGHTS_IFRAME_DIV_ID%29%3B%0A%09%09%09anchor.show  n%3Dfalse%3B%0A%09%09%09_leoHighlightsPrevElem%3Dn  ull%3B%0A%09%09%09%7D%2CLEO_HIGHLIGHTS_HIDE_DELAY_  MS%29%3B%0A%09%7D%0A%09catch%28e%29%0A%09%7B%0A%09  %09_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22leoHighligh  tsHandleMouseOut%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%09%0A  %09%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20handles%20the%20mouse%20movemen  t%20into%20the%20currently%20opened%20window.%0A%2  0*%20Just%20clear%20the%20close%20timer%0A%20*%20%  0A%20*%[email protected]%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20leoHighlightsHandleIFrameMouseOver%2  8%29%0A%7B%0A%09try%0A%09%7B%0A%09%09if%28_leoHigh  lightsPrevElem%26%26_leoHighlightsPrevElem.endTime  r%29%0A%09%09%09clearTimeout%28_leoHighlightsPrevE  lem.endTimer%29%3B%0A%09%7D%0A%09catch%28e%29%0A%0  9%7B%0A%09%09_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22l  eoHighlightsHandleIFrameMouseOver%28%29%22%2Ce%29%  3B%20%20%20%09%0A%09%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20handles%20the%20mouse%20movemen  t%20into%20the%20currently%20opened%20window.%0A%2  0*%20Just%20clear%20the%20close%20timer%0A%20*%20%  0A%20*%[email protected]%20id%0A%20*%[email protected]%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20leoHighlightsHandleIFrameMouseOut%28  %29%0A%7B%0A%09try%0A%09%7B%0A%09%09if%28_leoHighl  ightsPrevElem%29%0A%09%09%09leoHighlightsHandleMou  seOut%28_leoHighlightsPrevElem.id%29%3B%0A%09%7D%0  A%09catch%28e%29%0A%09%7B%0A%09%09_leoHighlightsRe  portExeception%28%22leoHighlightsHandleIFrameMouse  Out%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%09%0A%09%7D%0A%7D%  0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20is%20a%20method%20is%20used%20t  o%20make%20the%20javascript%20within%20IE%20runnab  le%0A%20*/%0Avar%20leoHighlightsRanUpdateDivs%3Dfalse%3B%0Af  unction%20leoHighlightsUpdateDivs%28%29%0A%7B%0A%0  9try%0A%09%7B%0A%09%09/*%20Check%20if%20this%20is%20an%20IE%20browser%20a  nd%20if%20divs%20have%20been%20updated%20already%2  0*/%0A%09%09if%28document.all%26%26%21leoHighlightsRa  nUpdateDivs%29%0A%09%09%7B%0A%09%09%09leoHighlight  sRanUpdateDivs%3Dtrue%3B%20//%20Set%20early%20to%20prevent%20running%20twice%0A  %09%09%09for%28var%20i%3D0%3Bi%3CLEO_HIGHLIGHTS_MA  X_HIGHLIGHTS%3Bi++%29%0A%09%09%09%7B%0A%09%09%09%0  9var%20id%3D%22leoHighlights_Underline_%22+i%3B%0A  %09%09%09%09var%20elem%3D_leoHighlightsFindElement  ById%28id%29%3B%0A%09%09%09%09if%28elem%3D%3Dnull%  29%0A%09%09%09%09%09break%3B%0A%09%09%09%09%0A%09%  09%09%09if%28%21elem.leoChanged%29%0A%09%09%09%09%  7B%0A%09%09%09%09%09elem.leoChanged%3Dtrue%3B%0A%0  9%09%09%09%0A%09%09%09%09%09/*%20This%20will%20make%20javaScript%20runnable%20*/%09%09%09%09%0A%09%09%09%09%09elem.outerHTML%3Dele  m.outerHTML%3B%0A%09%09%09%09%7D%0A%09%09%09%7D%0A  %09%09%7D%0A%09%7D%0A%09catch%28e%29%0A%09%7B%0A%0  9%09_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22leoHighlig  htsUpdateDivs%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%09%0A%09  %7D%0A%7D%0A%0Aif%28document.all%29%0A%09setTimeou  t%28leoHighlightsUpdateDivs%2C200%29%3B%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20is%20used%20to%20report%20event  s%20to%20the%20plugin%0A%20*%[email protected]%20key%0A%20*  %[email protected]%20sub%0A%20*%[email protected]%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20leoHighlightsEvent%28key%2C%20sub%29  %0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%2  0%20%20var%20gwObj%20%3D%20new%20Gateway%28%29%3B%  0A%20%20%20%20%20%20gwObj.addParam%28%22key%22%2C%  20key%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20gwObj.addParam%28%  22sub%22%2C%20sub%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20gwObj.  callName%28%22LeoHighlightsEvent%22%29%3B%09%0A%20  %20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%20%7B%0  A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22l  eoHighlights%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%09%0A%20%  20%20%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A/*----------------------------------------------------------------------*/%0A/*%20Methods%20provided%20to%20the%20highlight%20pr  oviders...%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%  20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20*/%0A/*----------------------------------------------------------------------*/%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20will%20redirect%20the%20top%20w  indow%20to%20the%20passed%20in%20url%0A%20*%20%0A%  20*%[email protected]%20url%0A%20*%[email protected]%20parentId%0A%2  0*%[email protected]%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20leoHL_RedirectTop%28url%2CparentId%2  9%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%09%  09leoHighlightsEvent%28%22clicked.2eBay%22%29%3B%0  A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsRedirectTop%28url%29%3B  %0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%2  0%7B%0A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsReportExeception%  28%22leoHL_RedirectTop%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20  %09%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20will%20set%20the%20size%20of%20  the%20iframe%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%[email protected]%20url%0A%20  *%[email protected]%20parentId%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%[email protected]%0  A%20*/%0Afunction%20leoHl_setSize%28size%2Curl%29%0A%7B%  0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%09/*%20Get%20the%20clickId%20*/%0A%20%20%20%09var%20clickId%3D_leoHighlightsGetUr  lArg%28%20url%2C%22clickId%22%29%0A%20%20%20%09%0A  %20%20%20%20%20%20var%20gwObj%20%3D%20new%20Gatewa  y%28%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20gwObj.addParam%28%2  2size%22%2Csize%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if%28cli  ckId%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20gwObj.addPara  m%28%22clickId%22%2CclickId+%22_blah%22%29%3B%0A%2  0%20%20%20%20%20gwObj.callName%28%22LeoHighlightsS  etSize%22%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28  e%29%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsRe  portExeception%28%22leoHl_setSize%28%29%22%2Ce%29%  3B%20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%7D%0A"); </script><input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden"><input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden"><input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">

----------


## bro

> I was riding the subways in New York. I appeared to be there with my class for something. There was this cute girl



I dream of trains/ subways frequently as well..always some sort of action or movement going on..and very frequently with people from college or old friends..amazing how everything kind of gets mish-moshed together.

Ah and a girl. A faceless girl of my dreams, who I know to be my soulmate very frequently appears as well..though I've yet to really talk with her..lucid goal perhaps?




> <leo_highlight style="border-bottom: 2px solid rgb(255, 255, 150); background: transparent none repeat scroll 0% 0%; cursor: pointer; display: inline; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;" id="leoHighlights_Underline_0" onclick="leoHighlightsHandleClick('leoHighlights_U  nderline_0')" onmouseover="leoHighlightsHandleMouseOver('leoHigh  lights_Underline_0')" onmouseout="leoHighlightsHandleMouseOut('leoHighli  ghts_Underline_0')" leohighlights_keywords="legend of zelda" leohighlights_url="http%3A//thebrowserhighlighter.com/leonardo/highlights/keywords?keywords%3Dlegend%20of%20zelda">Legend of Zelda</leo_highlight> Strangeness




haha I loved these games..Interesting they've made their way into your dreams. I used to get very into them, very much like a dream-scape/world in many ways.













<input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">

        <iframe id="leoHighlights_iframe" name="leoHighlights_iframe" title="leoHighlights_iframe" src="about**:blank" vspace="0" hspace="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" style="position: absolute; top: 40px; left: 0px;" width="250" frameborder="0" height="100" scrolling="no">    </iframe>     
  <script defer="defer" type="text/javascript">    createInlineScriptElement("var%20LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_DE  BUG%20%3D%20true%3B%0Avar%20LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_DEBUG_P  OS%20%3D%20false%3B%0Avar%20LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_INFINIT  E_LOOP_COUNT%20%3D%20300%3B%0Avar%20LEO_HIGHLIGHTS  _MAX_HIGHLIGHTS%20%3D%20200%3B%0Avar%20LEO_HIGHLIG  HTS_IFRAME_ID%20%3D%20%22leoHighlights_iframe%22%3  B%0Avar%20LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_DIV_ID%20%3D%20%22  leoHighlights_iframe_modal_div_container%22%3B%0Av  ar%20LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_SHOW_DELAY_MS%20%3D%20300%3B%0  Avar%20LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_HIDE_DELAY_MS%20%3D%20750%3B  %0Avar%20LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_BACKGROUND_STYLE_DEFAULT%2  0%3D%20%22transparent%20none%20repeat%20scroll%200  %25%200%25%22%3B%0Avar%20LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_BACKGROUND  _STYLE_HOVER%20%3D%20%20%20%22rgb%28245%2C245%2C0%  29%20none%20repeat%20scroll%200%25%200%25%22%3B%0A  var%20_leoHighlightsPrevElem%20%3D%20null%3B%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20General%20method%20used%20to%20debug%2  0exceptions%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%[email protected]%20location%0  A%20*%[email protected]%20e%0A%20*%[email protected]%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28loc  ation%2Ce%29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20if%28LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_  DEBUG%29%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20alert%  28%22EXCEPTION%3A%20%22+location+%22%3A%20%22+e+%0  A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%22%5Cn%5Ct%2  2+e.name+%22%5Cn%5Ct%22+%28e.number%260xFFFF%29+%2  2%5Cn%5Ct%22+e.description%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A  %7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20is%20a%20dimensions%20object%0A  %20*%20%0A%20*%[email protected]%20width%0A%20*%[email protected]%20  height%0A%20*%[email protected]%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20LeoHighlightsDimension%28width%2Chei  ght%29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%2  0%20%09this.width%3Dwidth%3B%0A%20%20%20%09this.he  ight%3Dheight%3B%0A%20%20%20%09this.toString%3Dfun  ction%28%29%20%7B%20return%20%28%22%28%22+this.wid  th+%22%2C%22+this.height+%22%29%22%29%3B%7D%3B%0A%  20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%20%7B  %0A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%2  2new%20LeoHighlightsDimension%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%2  0%20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%7D%09%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20is%20a%20Position%20object%0A%2  0*%20%0A%20*%[email protected]%20x%0A%20*%[email protected]%20y%0A%2  0*%[email protected]%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20LeoHighlightsPosition%28x%2Cy%29%0A%  7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%09thi  s.x%3Dx%3B%0A%20%20%20%09this.y%3Dy%3B%0A%20%20%20  %09this.toString%3Dfunction%28%29%20%7B%20return%2  0%28%22%28%22+this.x+%22%2C%22+this.y+%22%29%22%29  %3B%7D%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0  A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsReportEx  eception%28%22new%20LeoHighlightsPosition%28%29%22  %2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%7D%09%0A%7D%0A%  0Avar%20LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_ADJUSTMENT%20%3D%20new%20Le  oHighlightsPosition%283%2C3%29%3B%0Avar%20LEO_HIGH  LIGHTS_IFRAME_HOVER_SIZE%20%3D%20new%20LeoHighligh  tsDimension%28394%2C236%29%3B%0Avar%20LEO_HIGHLIGH  TS_IFRAME_CLICK_SIZE%20%3D%20new%20LeoHighlightsDi  mension%28394%2C512%29%3B%0Avar%20LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_C  LOSE_BAR_HEIGHT%20%3D%2040%3B%0Avar%20LEO_HIGHLIGH  TS_DIV_HOVER_SIZE%20%3D%20new%20LeoHighlightsDimen  sion%28LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_HOVER_SIZE.width%2C%0  A%09%09%09LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_HOVER_SIZE.height+  LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_CLOSE_BAR_HEIGHT%29%3B%0Avar%20LEO_  HIGHLIGHTS_DIV_CLICK_SIZE%20%3D%20new%20LeoHighlig  htsDimension%28LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_CLICK_SIZE.wi  dth%2C%0A%09%09LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_CLICK_SIZE.he  ight+LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_CLOSE_BAR_HEIGHT%29%3B%0A%0A%0  A/**%0A%20*%20Sets%20the%20size%20of%20the%20passed%  20in%20element%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%[email protected]%20elem%0A  %20*%[email protected]%20dim%20%0A%20*%[email protected]%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20_leoHighlightsSetSize%28elem%2Cdim%2  9%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%  09//%20Set%20the%20popup%20location%0A%20%20%20%09elem  .style.width%20%3D%20dim.width%20+%20%22px%22%3B%0  A%20%20%20%09if%28elem.width%29%0A%20%20%20%09%09e  lem.width%3Ddim.width%3B%0A%20%20%20%09elem.style.  height%20%20%3D%20dim.height%20+%20%22px%22%3B%0A%  20%20%20%09if%28elem.height%29%0A%20%20%20%09%09el  em.height%3Ddim.height%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%  20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%09_leoHi  ghlightsReportExeception%28%22_leoHighlightsSetSiz  e%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%7D%09  %0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20can%20be%20used%20for%20a%20sim  ple%20one%20argument%20callback%0A%20*%0A%20*%[email protected]  aram%20callName%0A%20*%[email protected]%20argName%0A%20*%2  [email protected]%20argVal%0A%20*%[email protected]%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20_leoHighlightsSimpleGwCallBack%28cal  lName%2CargName%2C%20argVal%29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20tr  y%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20gwObj%2  0%3D%20new%20Gateway%28%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20  if%28argName%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%09gwObj.addPa  ram%28argName%2CargVal%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20g  wObj.callName%28callName%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%2  0%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%09_  leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22_leoHighlightsS  impleGwCallBack%28%29%20%22+callName%2Ce%29%3B%20%  20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20gets%20a%20url%20argument%20fro  m%20the%20current%20document.%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%[email protected]  param%20url%0A%20*%[email protected]%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20_leoHighlightsGetUrlArg%28url%2C%20n  ame%20%29%0A%7B%0A%09%20%20name%20%3D%20name.repla  ce%28/[%5C[]/%2C%22%5C%5C%5C[%22%29.replace%28/[%5C]]/%2C%22%5C%5C%5C]%22%29%3B%0A%09%20%20var%20regexS%20%3D%20%22[%5C%5C?%26]%22+name+%22%3D%28[^%26%23]*%29%22%3B%0A%09%20%20var%20regex%20%3D%20new%20Re  gExp%28%20regexS%20%29%3B%0A%09%20%20var%20results  %20%3D%20regex.exec%28url%29%3B%0A%09%20%20if%28%2  0results%20%3D%3D%20null%20%29%0A%09%20%20%20%20re  turn%20%22%22%3B%0A%09%20%20else%0A%09%20%20%20%20  return%20results[1]%3B%0A%7D%0A%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20allows%20to%20redirect%20the%20  top%20window%20to%20the%20passed%20in%20url%0A%20*  %20%0A%20*%[email protected]%20url%0A%20*%[email protected]%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20_leoHighlightsRedirectTop%28url%29%0  A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%20%20%20%09%0A%  20%20%20%09top.location%3Durl%3B%09%0A%20%20%20%7D  %0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%2  0%09_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22_leoHighli  ghtsRedirectTop%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%  0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20is%20used%20to%20report%20event  s%20to%20the%20plugin%0A%20*%[email protected]%20key%0A%20*  %[email protected]%20sub%0A%20*%[email protected]%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20_leoHighlightsEvent%28key%2C%20sub%2  9%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%  20%20%20var%20gwObj%20%3D%20new%20Gateway%28%29%3B  %0A%20%20%20%20%20%20gwObj.addParam%28%22key%22%2C  %20key%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20gwObj.addParam%28  %22sub%22%2C%20sub%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20gwObj  .callName%28%22leoHighlightsEvent%22%29%3B%09%0A%2  0%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%20%7B%  0A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22  _leoHighlightsEvent%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%09  %0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20will%20find%20an%20element%20by  %20Id%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%[email protected]%20elemId%0A%20*%20  @return%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20_leoHighlightsFindElementById%28elem  Id%29%0A%7B%0A%09try%0A%09%7B%0A%09%09var%20elem%3  Ddocument.getElementById%28elemId%29%3B%0A%09%09if  %28elem%29%0A%09%09%09return%20elem%3B%0A%09%09%0A  %09%09/*%20This%20is%20the%20handling%20for%20IE%20*/%0A%09%09if%28document.all%29%0A%09%09%7B%0A%09%09  %09elem%3Ddocument.all[elemId]%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20if%28elem%29%0A%2  0%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%09return%20elem%3B%0A%20  %20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%2  0%20for%20%28%20var%20i%20%3D%20%28document.all.le  ngth-1%29%3B%20i%20%3E%3D%200%3B%20i--%29%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%09elem%3Dd  ocument.all[i]%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%09if%28elem.id%3  D%3DelemId%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%  20%20%20%20return%20elem%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%2  0%20%20%7D%0A%09%09%7D%0A%09%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%2  8e%29%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsR  eportExeception%28%22_leoHighlightsFindElementById  %28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%09return%20n  ull%3B%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20Get%20the%20location%20of%20one%20elem  ent%20relative%20to%20a%20parent%20reference%0A%20  *%0A%20*%[email protected]%20ref%0A%20*%20%20%20%20%20%20%2  0%20%20%20%20the%20reference%20element%2C%20this%2  0must%20be%20a%20parent%20of%20the%20passed%20in%0  A%20*%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20element%0A%2  0*%[email protected]%20elem%0A%20*%[email protected]%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20_leoHighlightsGetLocation%28ref%2C%2  0elem%29%20%7B%0A%20%20%20var%20count%20%3D%200%3B  %0A%20%20%20var%20location%20%3D%20new%20LeoHighli  ghtsPosition%280%2C0%29%3B%0A%20%20%20var%20walk%2  0%3D%20elem%3B%0A%20%20%20while%20%28walk%20%21%3D  %20null%20%26%26%20walk%20%21%3D%20ref%20%26%26%20  count%20%3C%20LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_INFINITE_LOOP_COUNT%2  9%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20location.x%20+%3D%20wa  lk.offsetLeft%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20location.y%20  +%3D%20walk.offsetTop%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20walk%  20%3D%20walk.offsetParent%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20c  ount++%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%0A%20%20%20return%20lo  cation%3B%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20is%20used%20to%20update%20the%2  0position%20of%20an%20element%20as%20a%20popup%0A%  20*%20%0A%20*%[email protected]%20IFrame%0A%20*%[email protected]%20  anchor%0A%20*%[email protected]%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20_leoHighlightsUpdatePopupPos%28iFram  e%2Canchor%29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%  0A%20%20%20%20%20%20//%20Gets%20the%20scrolled%20location%20for%20x%20an  d%20y%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20scrolledPos%3Dnew%  20LeoHighlightsPosition%280%2C0%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%  20%20%20if%28%20self.pageYOffset%20%29%20%7B%0A%20  %20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20scrolledPos.x%20%3D%20self  .pageXOffset%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20scrol  ledPos.y%20%3D%20self.pageYOffset%3B%0A%20%20%20%2  0%20%20%7D%20else%20if%28%20document.documentEleme  nt%20%26%26%20document.documentElement.scrollTop%2  0%29%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20scrolledPo  s.x%20%3D%20document.documentElement.scrollLeft%3B  %0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20scrolledPos.y%20%3D%  20document.documentElement.scrollTop%3B%0A%20%20%2  0%20%20%20%7D%20else%20if%28%20document.body%20%29  %20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20scrolledPos.x%  20%3D%20document.body.scrollLeft%3B%0A%20%20%20%20  %20%20%20%20%20scrolledPos.y%20%3D%20document.body  .scrollTop%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20%  20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20/*%20Get%20the%20total%20dimensions%20to%20see%20wh  at%20scroll%20bars%20might%20be%20active%20*/%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20totalDim%3Dnew%20LeoHig  hlightsDimension%280%2C0%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if  %20%28document.all%20%26%26%20document.documentEle  ment%20%26%26%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%09document.d  ocumentElement.clientHeight%26%26document.document  Element.clientWidth%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7B%0A%  20%20%20%20%20%20%09totalDim.width%20%3D%20documen  t.documentElement.scrollWidth%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20  %20%09totalDim.height%20%3D%20document.documentEle  ment.scrollHeight%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%0A%20  %20%20%20%20%20else%20if%20%28document.all%29%0A%2  0%20%20%20%20%20%7B%20/*%20This%20is%20in%20IE%20*/%0A%20%20%20%20%20%09%20%09totalDim.width%20%3D%20  document.body.scrollWidth%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%  09totalDim.height%20%3D%20document.body.scrollHeig  ht%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20  else%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%  09%20totalDim.width%20%3D%20document.width%3B%0A%2  0%20%20%20%20%20%09%20totalDim.height%20%3D%20docu  ment.height%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%0A%0A%20%20  %20%20%20%20//%20Gets%20the%20location%20of%20the%20available%20  screen%20space%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20centerDim  %3Dnew%20LeoHighlightsDimension%280%2C0%29%3B%0A%2  0%20%20%20%20%20if%28self.innerWidth%20%26%26%20se  lf.innerHeight%20%29%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20  %20%20centerDim.width%20%3D%20self.innerWidth-%28totalDim.height%3Eself.innerHeight?16%3A0%29%3B  %20//%20subtracting%20scroll%20bar%20offsets%20for%20fi  refox%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20centerDim.heigh  t%20%3D%20self.innerHeight-%28totalDim.width%3Eself.innerWidth?16%3A0%29%3B%2  0%20//%20subtracting%20scroll%20bar%20offsets%20for%20fi  refox%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%20else%20if%28%20doc  ument.documentElement%20%26%26%20document.document  Element.clientHeight%20%29%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20  %20%20%20%20centerDim.width%20%3D%20document.docum  entElement.clientWidth%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%  20%20centerDim.height%20%3D%20document.documentEle  ment.clientHeight%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%20els  e%20if%28%20document.body%20%29%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%  20%20%20%20%20%20centerDim.width%20%3D%20document.  body.clientWidth%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20c  enterDim.height%20%3D%20document.body.clientHeight  %3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%0  A%20%20%20%20%20%20//%20Get%20the%20current%20dimension%20of%20the%20po  pup%20element%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20iFrameDim%  3Dnew%20LeoHighlightsDimension%28iFrame.offsetWidt  h%2CiFrame.offsetHeight%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if%  20%28iFrameDim.width%20%3C%3D%200%29%0A%20%20%20%2  0%20%20%09iFrameDim.width%20%3D%20iFrame.style.wid  th.substring%280%2C%20iFrame.style.width.indexOf%2  8%27px%27%29%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if%20%28iFr  ameDim.height%20%3C%3D%200%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20  %09iFrameDim.height%20%3D%20iFrame.style.height.su  bstring%280%2C%20iFrame.style.height.indexOf%28%27  px%27%29%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20  %20%20/*%20Calculate%20the%20position%2C%20lower%20right%  20hand%20corner%20by%20default%20*/%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20position%3Dnew%20LeoHig  hlightsPosition%280%2C0%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20  position.x%3DscrolledPos.x+centerDim.width-iFrameDim.width-LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_ADJUSTMENT.x%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%2  0position.y%3DscrolledPos.y+centerDim.height-iFrameDim.height-LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_ADJUSTMENT.y%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%2  0%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if%28ancho  r%21%3Dnull%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20  %20%20%20%20%20%20//centerDim%20in%20relation%20to%20the%20anchor%20el  ement%20if%20available%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%  20var%20topOrBottom%20%3D%20false%3B%0A%20%20%20%2  0%20%20%20%20%20var%20anchorPos%3D_leoHighlightsGe  tLocation%28document.body%2C%20anchor%29%3B%0A%20%  20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20anchorScreenPos%20%3D  %20new%20LeoHighlightsPosition%28anchorPos.x-scrolledPos.x%2CanchorPos.y-scrolledPos.y%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20v  ar%20anchorDim%3Dnew%20LeoHighlightsDimension%28an  chor.offsetWidth%2Canchor.offsetHeight%29%0A%20%20  %20%20%20%20%20%20%20if%20%28anchorDim.width%20%3C  %3D%200%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%09anchorD  im.width%20%3D%20anchor.style.width.substring%280%  2C%20anchor.style.width.indexOf%28%27px%27%29%29%3  B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20if%20%28anchorDim.h  eight%20%3C%3D%200%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%2  0%09anchorDim.height%20%3D%20anchor.style.height.s  ubstring%280%2C%20anchor.style.height.indexOf%28%2  7px%27%29%29%3B%0A%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20//%20Check%20if%20the%20popup%20can%20be%20shown%20a  bove%20or%20below%20the%20element%0A%20%20%20%20%2  0%20%20%20%20if%20%28centerDim.height%20-%20anchorDim.height%20-%20iFrameDim.height%20-%20anchorScreenPos.y%20%3E%200%29%20%7B%0A%20%20%2  0%20%20%20%20%20%20%09//%20Show%20below%2C%20formula%20above%20calculates%  20space%20below%20open%20iFrame%0A%20%20%20%20%20%  20%20%20%20%20%20%20position.y%20%3D%20anchorPos.y  %20+%20anchorDim.height%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20  %20%20%20%20%20topOrBottom%20%3D%20true%3B%0A%20%2  0%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%20else%20if%20%28anchorS  creenPos.y%20-%20anchorDim.height%20-%20iFrameDim.height%20%3E%200%29%20%7B%0A%20%20%20  %20%20%20%20%20%20%09//%20Show%20above%2C%20formula%20above%20calculates%  20space%20above%20open%20iFrame%0A%20%20%20%20%20%  20%20%20%20%09position.y%20%3D%20anchorPos.y%20-%20iFrameDim.height%20-%20anchorDim.height%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%  20%20%20%20topOrBottom%20%3D%20true%3B%0A%20%20%20  %20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%2  0%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20if%20%28topOrBottom  %29%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20//%20We%20attempt%20top%20attach%20the%20window%20to  %20the%20element%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%09p  osition.x%20%3D%20anchorPos.x%20-%20iFrameDim.width%20/%202%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20if%2  0%28position.x%20%3C%200%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%2  0%20%20%20%20%20%09position.x%20%3D%200%3B%0A%20%2  0%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20else%20if%20%28posi  tion.x%20+%20iFrameDim.width%20%3E%20scrolledPos.x  %20+%20centerDim.width%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%  20%20%20%20%20%09position.x%20%3D%20scrolledPos.x%  20+%20centerDim.width%20-%20iFrameDim.width%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%2  0%7D%20else%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20  %20%20//%20Attempt%20to%20align%20on%20the%20right%20or%20  left%20hand%20side%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%2  0%20%20if%20%28centerDim.width%20-%20anchorDim.Width%20-%20iFrameDim.width%20-%20anchorScreenPos.x%20%3E%200%29%0A%20%20%20%20%2  0%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20position.x%20%3D%20  anchorPos.x%20+%20anchorDim.width%3B%0A%20%20%20%2  0%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20else%20if%20%28anchorScre  enPos.x%20-%20anchorDim.width%20-%20iFrameDim.width%20%3E%200%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%  20%20%20%20%20%20%20%09position.x%20%3D%20anchorPo  s.x%20-%20anchorDim.width%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%2  0%20%20%20else%20%20//%20default%20to%20below%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20  %20%20%20%20%20%20%20position.y%20%3D%20anchorPos.  y%20+%20anchorDim.height%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%2  0%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20%20%  20%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20/*%20Make%20sure%20that%20we%20don%27t%20go%20passe  d%20the%20right%20hand%20border%20*/%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if%28position.x+iFrameDim.wid  th%3EcenterDim.width-20%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%09position.x%3DcenterDi  m.width-%28iFrameDim.width+20%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%0  9%09%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20//%20Make%20sure%20that%20we%20didn%27t%20go%20passe  d%20the%20start%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if%28position.  x%3C0%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20position.x%3  D0%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if%28position.y%3C0%29%0  A%20%20%20%20%20%20%09position.y%3D0%3B%0A%0A%20%2  0%20%20%20%20if%20%28LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_DEBUG_POS%26%2  6LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_DEBUG%29%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%2  0%20%20%20alert%28%22%20Popup%20info%20id%3A%20%20  %20%20%20%20%20%22%20+iFrame.id+%22%20-%20%22+anchor.id%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%  20%20%20%20%20+%20%22%5Cnscrolled%20%20%20%20%20%2  0%20%20%20%20%22%20+%20scrolledPos%20%0A%20%20%20%  20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20+%20%22%5Cncent  er/visible%20%20%20%20%22%20+%20centerDim%0A%20%20%20  %20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20+%20%22%5Cnanc  hor%20%28absolute%29%20%22%20+%20anchorPos%0A%20%2  0%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20+%20%22%5C  nanchor%20%28screen%29%20%20%20%22%20+%20anchorScr  eenPos%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%2  0%20+%20%22%5CnSize%20%28anchor%29%20%20%20%20%20%  22%20+%20anchorDim%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%2  0%20%20%20%20%20+%20%22%5CnSize%20%28popup%29%20%2  0%20%20%20%20%22%20+%20iFrameDim%0A%20%20%20%20%20  %20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20+%20%22%5CnResult%20  pos%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%22%20+%20position%29%3  B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%0A%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20//%20Set%20the%20popup%20location%0A%20%20%20%20%20%  20iFrame.style.left%20%3D%20position.x%20+%20%22px  %22%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20iFrame.style.top%20%20%  3D%20position.y%20+%20%22px%22%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0  A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%  09_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22_leoHighligh  tsUpdatePopupPos%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%09%0A  %20%20%20%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20will%20show%20the%20passed%20in  %20element%20as%20a%20popup%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%[email protected]  ram%20anchorId%0A%20*%[email protected]%20size%0A%20*%20%0A  %20*%[email protected]%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20_leoHighlightsShowPopup%28anchorId%2  Csize%29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20  %20%20%09var%20popup%3Dnew%20LeoHighlightsPopup%28  anchorId%2Csize%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%09popup.show%28%  29%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20  %20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsReportExecep  tion%28%22_leoHighlightsShowPopup%28%29%22%2Ce%29%  3B%20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%7D%09%0A%7D%0A%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20will%20transform%20the%20passed  %20in%20url%20to%20a%20rover%20url%0A%20*%20%0A%20  *%[email protected]%20url%0A%20*%[email protected]%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20_leoHighlightsGetRoverUrl%28url%29%0  A%7B%0A%09var%20rover%3D%22711-36858-13496-14%22%3B%0A%09var%20roverUrl%3D%22http%3A//rover.ebay.com/rover/1/%22+rover+%22/4?%26mpre%3D%22+encodeURI%28url%29%3B%0A%09%0A%09r  eturn%20roverUrl%3B%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20Class%20for%20a%20Popup%20%0A%20*%20%0  A%20*%[email protected]%20anchorId%0A%20*%[email protected]%20size%0  A%20*%20%0A%20*%[email protected]%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20LeoHighlightsPopup%28anchorId%2Csize  %29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%2  0%09this.anchorId%3DanchorId%3B%0A%20%20%20%09this  .anchor%3D_leoHighlightsFindElementById%28this.anc  horId%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%09this.iFrame%3D_leoHighli  ghtsFindElementById%28LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_ID%29%  3B%0A%20%20%20%09this.iFrameDiv%3D_leoHighlightsFi  ndElementById%28LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_DIV_ID%29%3B  %0A%20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%09var%20url%3Dunescape  %28this.anchor.getAttribute%28%27leoHighlights_url  %27%29%29%3B%0A%0A%20%20%20%09this.iFrame.src%3Dur  l%3B%0A%0A%20%20%20%09leoHighlightsSetSize%28size%  29%3B%0A%20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%09this.updatePos%  3Dfunction%28%29%20%7B%20_leoHighlightsUpdatePopup  Pos%28this.iFrameDiv%2Cthis.anchor%29%7D%3B%0A%20%  20%20%09this.show%3Dfunction%28%29%20%7Bthis.updat  ePos%28%29%3B%20this.iFrameDiv.style.visibility%20  %3D%20%22visible%22%3B%20this.iFrameDiv.style.disp  lay%20%3D%20%22block%22%3B%20this.updatePos%28%29%  3B%7D%20%20%20%09%09%0A%20%20%20%09this.scroll%3Df  unction%28%29%20%7B%20this.updatePos%28%29%3B%7D%3  B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%  20%7B%0A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsReportExeception  %28%22new%20LeoHighlightsPopup%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%  20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A*%0A*%20This%20can%20be%20used%20to%20close%2  0an%20iframe%0A*%0A*%[email protected]%20id%0A*%[email protected]%0  A*/%0Afunction%20leoHighlightsSetSize%28size%2CclickI  d%29%0A%7B%0A%09try%0A%09%7B%0A%09%09/*%20Get%20the%20appropriate%20sizes%20*/%0A%20%20%09%09var%20iFrame%3D_leoHighlightsFindEl  ementById%28LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_ID%29%3B%0A%20%2  0%09%09var%20iFrameDiv%3D_leoHighlightsFindElement  ById%28LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_DIV_ID%29%3B%0A%20%20  %09%09%0A%20%20%09%09/*%20Figure%20out%20the%20correct%20sizes%20*/%0A%20%20%09%09var%20iFrameSize%3D%28size%3D%3D1%2  9?LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_CLICK_SIZE%3ALEO_HIGHLIGHT  S_IFRAME_HOVER_SIZE%3B%0A%20%20%09%09var%20divSize  %3D%28size%3D%3D1%29?LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_DIV_CLICK_SIZE  %3ALEO_HIGHLIGHTS_DIV_HOVER_SIZE%3B%0A%0A%20%20%09  %09/*%20Refresh%20the%20iFrame%27s%20url%2C%20by%20rem  oving%20the%20size%20arg%20and%20adding%20it%20aga  in%20*/%0A%20%20%09%09var%20url%3DiFrame.src%3B%0A%20%20%  09%09var%20idx%3Durl.indexOf%28%22%26size%3D%22%29  %3B%0A%20%20%09%09if%28idx%3E%3D0%29%0A%20%20%09%0  9%09url%3Durl.substring%280%2Cidx%29%3B%0A%09%09ur  l+%3D%28%22%26size%3D%22+size%29%3B%0A%09%09if%28c  lickId%29%0A%09%09%09url+%3D%28%22%26clickId%3D%22  +clickId%29%3B%0A%09%09%0A%20%20%09%09iFrame.src%3  Durl%3B%0A%20%20%09%09%0A%20%20%09%09/*%20Clear%20the%20hover%20flag%2C%20if%20the%20use  r%20shows%20this%20at%20full%20size%20*/%0A%20%20%09%09if%28size%3D%3D1%26%26_leoHighlight  sPrevElem%29%0A%20%20%09%09%09_leoHighlightsPrevEl  em.hover%3Dfalse%3B%0A%20%20%09%09%0A%20%20%09%09_  leoHighlightsSetSize%28iFrame%2CiFrameSize%29%3B%0  A%20%20%09%09_leoHighlightsSetSize%28iFrameDiv%2Cd  ivSize%29%3B%0A%09%7D%0A%09catch%28e%29%0A%09%7B%0  A%09%09_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22leoHigh  lightsSetSize%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%09%0A%09  %7D%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20Start%20the%20popup%20a%20little%20bit  %20delayed.%0A%20*%20Somehow%20IE%20needs%20some%2  0time%20to%20find%20the%20element%20by%20id.%0A%20  *%20%0A%20*%[email protected]%20anchorId%0A%20*%[email protected]%20  size%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%[email protected]%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20leoHighlightsShowPopup%28anchorId%2C  size%29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%  20%09%09var%20elem%3D_leoHighlightsFindElementById  %28anchorId%29%3B%0A%20%20%09%09if%28_leoHighlight  sPrevElem%26%26%28_leoHighlightsPrevElem%21%3Delem  %29%29%0A%20%20%09%09%09_leoHighlightsPrevElem.sho  wn%3Dfalse%3B%0A%20%20%09%09elem.shown%3Dtrue%3B%0  A%09%09_leoHighlightsPrevElem%3Delem%3B%0A%20%20%2  0%09%0A%20%20%20%09/*%20FF%20needs%20to%20find%20the%20element%20first  %20*/%0A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsFindElementById%28anc  horId%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%09setTimeou  t%28%22_leoHighlightsShowPopup%28%5C%27%22+anchorI  d+%22%5C%27%2C%5C%27%22+size+%22%5C%27%29%3B%22%2C  10%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A  %20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsReportExe  ception%28%22leoHighlightsShowPopup%28%29%22%2Ce%2  9%3B%20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%7D%09%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A*%0A*%20This%20can%20be%20used%20to%20close%2  0an%20iframe%0A*%0A*%[email protected]%20id%0A*%[email protected]%0  A*/%0Afunction%20leoHighlightsHideElem%28id%29%0A%7B%  0A%09try%0A%09%7B%0A%09%09/*%20Get%20the%20appropriate%20sizes%20*/%0A%20%20%09%09var%20elem%3D_leoHighlightsFindElem  entById%28id%29%3B%0A%20%20%09%09if%28elem%29%0A%2  0%20%09%09%09elem.style.visibility%3D%22hidden%22%  3B%0A%20%20%09%09%0A%20%20%09%09/*%20Clear%20the%20page%20for%20the%20next%20run%20  through%20*/%0A%20%20%09%09var%20iFrame%3D_leoHighlightsFindEl  ementById%28LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_ID%29%3B%0A%20%2  0%09%09if%28iFrame%29%0A%20%20%09%09%09iFrame.src%  3D%22about%3Ablank%22%3B%0A%20%20%09%09%0A%20%20%0  9%09%0A%20%20%09%09if%28_leoHighlightsPrevElem%29%  0A%20%20%09%09%7B%0A%20%20%09%09%09_leoHighlightsP  revElem.shown%3Dfalse%3B%0A%20%20%09%09%09_leoHigh  lightsPrevElem%3Dnull%3B%0A%20%20%09%09%7D%0A%09%7  D%0A%09catch%28e%29%0A%09%7B%0A%09%09_leoHighlight  sReportExeception%28%22leoHighlightsHideElem%28%29  %22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%09%0A%09%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A*%0A*%20This%20can%20be%20used%20to%20close%2  0an%20iframe.%0A*%20Since%20the%20iFrame%20is%20re  used%20the%20frame%20only%20gets%20hidden%0A*%0A*%  [email protected]%0A*/%0Afunction%20leoHighlightsIFrameClose%28%29%0A%7B  %0A%20%20try%0A%20%20%7B%0A%09%20%20_leoHighlights  SimpleGwCallBack%28%22LeoHighlightsHideIFrame%22%2  9%3B%0A%20%20%7D%0A%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%7B%  0A%09%20%20_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22leo  HighlightsIFrameClose%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%  09%0A%20%20%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20should%20handle%20the%20click%2  0events%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%[email protected]%20anchorId%0A%20  *%[email protected]%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20leoHighlightsHandleClick%28anchorId%  29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%09  %09var%20anchor%3D_leoHighlightsFindElementById%28  anchorId%29%3B%0A%20%20%09%09anchor.hover%3Dfalse%  3B%0A%20%20%09%09if%28anchor.startTimer%29%0A%20%2  0%09%09%09clearTimeout%28anchor.startTimer%29%3B%0  A%20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%09%09leoHighlightsEvent%28%  22clicked%22%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%09leoHighlightsShow  Popup%28anchorId%2C1%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%09return%20  false%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A  %20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsReportExe  ception%28%22leoHighlightsHandleClick%28%29%22%2Ce  %29%3B%20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%7D%09%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20should%20handle%20the%20hover%2  0events%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%[email protected]%20anchorId%0A%20  *%[email protected]%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20leoHighlightsHandleHover%28anchorId%  29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%09  %09var%20anchor%3D_leoHighlightsFindElementById%28  anchorId%29%3B%0A%20%20%09%09anchor.hover%3Dtrue%3  B%0A%20%20%09%09%0A%20%20%09%09leoHighlightsEvent%  28%22hovered%22%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%09leoHighlightsS  howPopup%28anchorId%2C0%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%09return  %20false%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29  %0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsReport  Exeception%28%22leoHighlightsHandleHover%28%29%22%  2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%7D%09%0A%7D%0A%0  A/**%0A%20*%20This%20will%20handle%20the%20mouse%20o  ver%20setup%20timers%20for%20the%20appropriate%20t  imers%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%[email protected]%20id%0A%20*%[email protected]  urn%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20leoHighlightsHandleMouseOver%28id%29  %0A%7B%0A%09try%0A%09%7B%0A%09%09var%20anchor%3D_l  eoHighlightsFindElementById%28id%29%3B%09%09%0A%0A  %09%09/*%20Clear%20the%20end%20timer%20if%20required%20*/%0A%09%09if%28anchor.endTimer%29%0A%09%09%09clearT  imeout%28anchor.endTimer%29%3B%0A%09%09anchor.endT  imer%3Dnull%3B%0A%09%09%0A%09%09anchor.style.backg  round%3DLEO_HIGHLIGHTS_BACKGROUND_STYLE_HOVER%3B%0  A%09%09%0A%09%09/*%20The%20element%20is%20already%20showing%20we%20  are%20done%20*/%0A%09%09if%28anchor.shown%29%0A%09%09%09return%3B  %0A%09%09%0A%09%09/*%20Setup%20the%20start%20timer%20if%20required%20  */%0A%09%09anchor.startTimer%3DsetTimeout%28function  %28%29%7B%0A%09%09%09leoHighlightsHandleHover%28an  chor.id%29%3B%0A%09%09%09anchor.hover%3Dtrue%3B%0A  %09%09%09%7D%2C%0A%09%09%09LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_SHOW_DEL  AY_MS%29%3B%0A%09%7D%0A%09catch%28e%29%0A%09%7B%0A  %09%09_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22leoHighl  ightsHandleMouseOver%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%0  9%0A%09%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20will%20handle%20the%20mouse%20o  ver%20setup%20timers%20for%20the%20appropriate%20t  imers%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%[email protected]%20id%0A%20*%[email protected]  urn%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20leoHighlightsHandleMouseOut%28id%29%  0A%7B%0A%09try%0A%09%7B%09%0A%09%09var%20anchor%3D  _leoHighlightsFindElementById%28id%29%3B%0A%09%09%  0A%09%09/*%20Clear%20the%20start%20timer%20if%20required%20  */%0A%09%09if%28anchor.startTimer%29%0A%09%09%09clea  rTimeout%28anchor.startTimer%29%3B%0A%09%09anchor.  startTimer%3Dnull%3B%0A%09%09%0A%09%09anchor.style  .background%3DLEO_HIGHLIGHTS_BACKGROUND_STYLE_DEFA  ULT%3B%0A%09%09if%28%21anchor.shown||%21anchor.hov  er%29%0A%09%09%09return%3B%0A%09%09%0A%09%09/*%20Setup%20the%20start%20timer%20if%20required%20  */%0A%09%09anchor.endTimer%3DsetTimeout%28function%2  8%29%7B%0A%09%09%09leoHighlightsHideElem%28LEO_HIG  HLIGHTS_IFRAME_DIV_ID%29%3B%0A%09%09%09anchor.show  n%3Dfalse%3B%0A%09%09%09_leoHighlightsPrevElem%3Dn  ull%3B%0A%09%09%09%7D%2CLEO_HIGHLIGHTS_HIDE_DELAY_  MS%29%3B%0A%09%7D%0A%09catch%28e%29%0A%09%7B%0A%09  %09_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22leoHighligh  tsHandleMouseOut%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%09%0A  %09%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20handles%20the%20mouse%20movemen  t%20into%20the%20currently%20opened%20window.%0A%2  0*%20Just%20clear%20the%20close%20timer%0A%20*%20%  0A%20*%[email protected]%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20leoHighlightsHandleIFrameMouseOver%2  8%29%0A%7B%0A%09try%0A%09%7B%0A%09%09if%28_leoHigh  lightsPrevElem%26%26_leoHighlightsPrevElem.endTime  r%29%0A%09%09%09clearTimeout%28_leoHighlightsPrevE  lem.endTimer%29%3B%0A%09%7D%0A%09catch%28e%29%0A%0  9%7B%0A%09%09_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22l  eoHighlightsHandleIFrameMouseOver%28%29%22%2Ce%29%  3B%20%20%20%09%0A%09%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20handles%20the%20mouse%20movemen  t%20into%20the%20currently%20opened%20window.%0A%2  0*%20Just%20clear%20the%20close%20timer%0A%20*%20%  0A%20*%[email protected]%20id%0A%20*%[email protected]%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20leoHighlightsHandleIFrameMouseOut%28  %29%0A%7B%0A%09try%0A%09%7B%0A%09%09if%28_leoHighl  ightsPrevElem%29%0A%09%09%09leoHighlightsHandleMou  seOut%28_leoHighlightsPrevElem.id%29%3B%0A%09%7D%0  A%09catch%28e%29%0A%09%7B%0A%09%09_leoHighlightsRe  portExeception%28%22leoHighlightsHandleIFrameMouse  Out%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%09%0A%09%7D%0A%7D%  0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20is%20a%20method%20is%20used%20t  o%20make%20the%20javascript%20within%20IE%20runnab  le%0A%20*/%0Avar%20leoHighlightsRanUpdateDivs%3Dfalse%3B%0Af  unction%20leoHighlightsUpdateDivs%28%29%0A%7B%0A%0  9try%0A%09%7B%0A%09%09/*%20Check%20if%20this%20is%20an%20IE%20browser%20a  nd%20if%20divs%20have%20been%20updated%20already%2  0*/%0A%09%09if%28document.all%26%26%21leoHighlightsRa  nUpdateDivs%29%0A%09%09%7B%0A%09%09%09leoHighlight  sRanUpdateDivs%3Dtrue%3B%20//%20Set%20early%20to%20prevent%20running%20twice%0A  %09%09%09for%28var%20i%3D0%3Bi%3CLEO_HIGHLIGHTS_MA  X_HIGHLIGHTS%3Bi++%29%0A%09%09%09%7B%0A%09%09%09%0  9var%20id%3D%22leoHighlights_Underline_%22+i%3B%0A  %09%09%09%09var%20elem%3D_leoHighlightsFindElement  ById%28id%29%3B%0A%09%09%09%09if%28elem%3D%3Dnull%  29%0A%09%09%09%09%09break%3B%0A%09%09%09%09%0A%09%  09%09%09if%28%21elem.leoChanged%29%0A%09%09%09%09%  7B%0A%09%09%09%09%09elem.leoChanged%3Dtrue%3B%0A%0  9%09%09%09%0A%09%09%09%09%09/*%20This%20will%20make%20javaScript%20runnable%20*/%09%09%09%09%0A%09%09%09%09%09elem.outerHTML%3Dele  m.outerHTML%3B%0A%09%09%09%09%7D%0A%09%09%09%7D%0A  %09%09%7D%0A%09%7D%0A%09catch%28e%29%0A%09%7B%0A%0  9%09_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22leoHighlig  htsUpdateDivs%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%09%0A%09  %7D%0A%7D%0A%0Aif%28document.all%29%0A%09setTimeou  t%28leoHighlightsUpdateDivs%2C200%29%3B%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20is%20used%20to%20report%20event  s%20to%20the%20plugin%0A%20*%[email protected]%20key%0A%20*  %[email protected]%20sub%0A%20*%[email protected]%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20leoHighlightsEvent%28key%2C%20sub%29  %0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%2  0%20%20var%20gwObj%20%3D%20new%20Gateway%28%29%3B%  0A%20%20%20%20%20%20gwObj.addParam%28%22key%22%2C%  20key%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20gwObj.addParam%28%  22sub%22%2C%20sub%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20gwObj.  callName%28%22LeoHighlightsEvent%22%29%3B%09%0A%20  %20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%20%7B%0  A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22l  eoHighlights%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%09%0A%20%  20%20%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A/*----------------------------------------------------------------------*/%0A/*%20Methods%20provided%20to%20the%20highlight%20pr  oviders...%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%  20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20*/%0A/*----------------------------------------------------------------------*/%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20will%20redirect%20the%20top%20w  indow%20to%20the%20passed%20in%20url%0A%20*%20%0A%  20*%[email protected]%20url%0A%20*%[email protected]%20parentId%0A%2  0*%[email protected]%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20leoHL_RedirectTop%28url%2CparentId%2  9%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%09%  09leoHighlightsEvent%28%22clicked.2eBay%22%29%3B%0  A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsRedirectTop%28url%29%3B  %0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%2  0%7B%0A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsReportExeception%  28%22leoHL_RedirectTop%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20  %09%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20will%20set%20the%20size%20of%20  the%20iframe%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%[email protected]%20url%0A%20  *%[email protected]%20parentId%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%[email protected]%0  A%20*/%0Afunction%20leoHl_setSize%28size%2Curl%29%0A%7B%  0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%09/*%20Get%20the%20clickId%20*/%0A%20%20%20%09var%20clickId%3D_leoHighlightsGetUr  lArg%28%20url%2C%22clickId%22%29%0A%20%20%20%09%0A  %20%20%20%20%20%20var%20gwObj%20%3D%20new%20Gatewa  y%28%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20gwObj.addParam%28%2  2size%22%2Csize%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if%28cli  ckId%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20gwObj.addPara  m%28%22clickId%22%2CclickId+%22_blah%22%29%3B%0A%2  0%20%20%20%20%20gwObj.callName%28%22LeoHighlightsS  etSize%22%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28  e%29%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsRe  portExeception%28%22leoHl_setSize%28%29%22%2Ce%29%  3B%20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%7D%0A"); </script><input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">

----------


## Maria92

06.12.2009Busted (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Okay, strange dream. I was sitting in my basement, except it wasn't my basement, but it was a basement nonetheless. I was chatting on my laptop with LDS and possibly Fabio, but I'm not sure of this. Anyway, my mother saw the chat screen and kind of flipped out (she has no idea that I even use the forums). I tried to cover my tracks, but to no avail. The next morning (in my dream), I saw my mother logged on to one of the DV threads, though she clicked out of it quickly. I tried to piece together her user name, but to no avail. Then the dream ended. 
_________________________

06.12.2009Jungle Madness (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Okay, this dream was both sad and awesome. I was stranded with LDS and someone else who I took to be her brother on an island. I never saw the brother, but LDS was beautiful. At any rate, her brother fell fatally ill and demanded to be placed in a separate camp. The flies swarmed around him, foreshadowing that the end was near. She wanted me to come with her to see her brother, one last time. I agreed, but it was to be another day before we saw him. In the mean time, I somehow slipped back to the comforts of the modern world, complete with laptop and whatnot. I was in my sister's old middle school, which had been revamped. There were three or four areas lacking a handrail or proper walking surface where one could straddle this gap and scoot to the other side for a free smoothie. As these areas were on the second or third floor, and the narrow ledges opened up to a terrifying free-fall, few people took on the challenge. I, however, laughed in the face of danger and shot right across the ledges time and again, helping myself to free smoothies. When I was done with this, I found this piece of paper with my sister's name on it. It was nothing important, just some random facts about how the school was spending money, but I stole the paper anyway. I wanted to find her and give it to her for whatever reason, but after a close encounter with the teachers, I decided it would be best to simply return the paper and let the teachers handle it themselves. 
After all this was done, it was time to meet LDS back in the jungle. I slipped through something or other and met her at her brother's campsite. The flies were gone, and so was the brother. LDS had tears streaming down her face, and I knew that I had made it too late. I hugged her, she returned the embrace, and the dream ended.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> 06.12.2009Busted (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> Okay, strange dream. I was sitting in my basement, except it wasn't my basement, but it was a basement nonetheless. I was chatting on my laptop with LDS and possibly Fabio, but I'm not sure of this. Anyway, my mother saw the chat screen and kind of flipped out (she has no idea that I even use the forums). I tried to cover my tracks, but to no avail. The next morning (in my dream), I saw my mother logged on to one of the DV threads, though she clicked out of it quickly. I tried to piece together her user name, but to no avail. Then the dream ended.





I was in your dream  ::D: .  That's really creepy that you're mom flipped out, my mom would so do the same, though they both know I am a member of this site.  When I registered I asked if I could, I don't wanna get busted or anything.  I never want my parents to see the chat screen, so I always minimize it when they come by, and they are all suspicous just because I do that.  "You must be talking about something inappropriate if you minimized it".  Not the case at all, it's like eavesdropping only worse.





> LDS was beautiful



You really do think highly of me, even your subconsious  ::D: .

Just so you know, I don't have a brother, I don't know if you knew this or not.  Just a 13 year old sister.

----------


## Maria92

> I was in your dream .  That's really creepy that you're mom flipped out, my mom would so do the same, though they both know I am a member of this site.  When I registered I asked if I could, I don't wanna get busted or anything.  I never want my parents to see the chat screen, so I always minimize it when they come by, and they are all suspicous just because I do that.  "You must be talking about something inappropriate if you minimized it".  Not the case at all, it's like eavesdropping only worse.



I open up a blank tab and minimize the screen whenever someone knocks on my door. That way, the page title won't give it away.  ::D: 





> You really do think highly of me, even your subconsious .
> 
> Just so you know, I don't have a brother, I don't know if you knew this or not.  Just a 13 year old sister.



Yes, I do.  :smiley: 

And yes, I knew.  :wink2:

----------


## Maria92

07.12.2009Confuzzling Plane Dream (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Not much to report, but the dream I had last night was incredibly confusing and hard to understand, such to the point that I began to think it was having a serious impact on the stability of reality. I remember pulling up command prompts and such related to planes, possibly the A-10 (which doesn't handle for spit, I should mention). Very strange, very confusing.

----------


## Portalboat

Maybe it was because you were playing that flight simulator (the planes) on the computer (the command prompts)?

----------


## Maria92

09.12.2009Workin' For a Livin' (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Not the most vivid dream in the world, but I remember it okay. I was at my place of work, doing what I usually do. Things were all quite similar, and nothing was shifted or altered too much. I think I ended up talking to someone, and there may have been a discrepancy, but I'm not positive of this. 
_________________________

09.12.2009Flirting with Disaster (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This dream was much more to the "vivid" side of the spectrum. I was driving down the highway, going the wrong way. I needed to be back in town for a movie shown in this small but very tall movie theatre, old-school style. I knew exactly where I needed to go, but as I was going down the highway in the opposite direction, I needed to pull a U-turn. I was the only car on the road, save for two right in front of me. I found a little place to pull off, but instead hit the brakes hard, skidded around the shallow groove, and shot across the center medium and onto the other side of the road, where I floored the pedal and headed straight for downtown. It was cool.
_________________________

09.12.2009Odd River Dream (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Strange, yet interesting. I was apparently trying to escape from somewhere with these three girls. They were okay-looking, nothing special, though. For some reason, none of them had pants. At any rate, we had to get across this big river that ended in a sort of dam-like structure. We dove in and were quickly pinned against the concrete wall, unable to hardly even move, the currents were so strong. I found it difficult and even painful to breathe as the water squeezed against me. There was another, calmer river beneath this one. The top of the wall was in reach...we all grasped the ledge and flung ourselves over the top. There was a short plummet, and then the dream ended. 
_________________________

09.12.2009Movies, Flying, and the Internet (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This was a rather lengthy dream. I started out sitting in school, pressed for time. I think I was trying to get my college and scholarship applications done at the very last moment, and I had bit off more than I could chew. I raced frantically to get my work done, while simultaneously trying to get my regular school work done. Fondue was involved in some way or another, and I ended up searching for bamboo fondue skewers or something of the sort. I finally went to this place called bamboofondue.com, where I found all the fondue information that I needed. I got sidetracked and ended up watching a short video on how to make the perfect fondue bread. After this, it was time to see a movie (I'm sensing dream overlap) in the school's old movie theatre, not unlike the one downtown in the other dream. I think we were going to see a play involving abortion. Before the movie started, I booted up my laptop and hopped on Dream Views. There was a sort of forum-chatroom hybrid going on, and I distincly remember calling Invader a crybaby for leaving over some silly reason. Then I went on FlightGear and spun up the benzels of the chopper, but the alarm clock went off and the dream ended.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Mario, 2 of your LDs were on the first page, the other on the second.  I think that you've been slackin off.  Do RCs galore.  I read somewhere that it's a good idea to do them like A LOT (some thread here), like every 5 minutes!  Then when you get better, every 10-15 minutes.  DO IT!  You may be surprised.

----------


## Xedan

> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> In my dream, I had just taken the SAT's, along with some of my classmates. However, rather than filling in the bubbles for our math, we used notebook paper and a pencil to show our work and record our answers. For whatever reason, the SAT people didn't want to collect our answers immediately. Instead, we were allowed to collaborate and figure the answers out as a group. Some thought it was cheating, and some were just happy to find their answers at all. The dream ended shortly after I figured out what answers went to what section.



I know all about these, after every final exam day I have an exam dream of some sort. Kind of sucks as they are long and boring.

Edit: BTW, sorry for bringing up an old dream.

----------


## Maria92

13.12.2009Glass Shlumping Fragment (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Odd dreams last night. First one was a fragment, having to do with glass shlumping. Some guy had done his shlump backwards and ended up with a bowl trapped inside another bowl. It was pretty, but utterly useless. The outer bowl was this lovely shade of brown or earth-tone. The inner one was this dark green-teal sort of color. Both had a marbled appearance.
_________________________

13.12.2009Teaching LDS To Fly (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Another good dream. I think I was somewhere in the Overthere from Super Paper Mario (for those of you who don't know, it's this big place filled with clouds and Ancient Greece-style structures). Very pretty. I was communicating with LDS over the internet on my laptop. She had downloaded FlightGear and was wondering how to fly the F-16. I sent her a link to the tutorials. Nothing big or fancy in this dream, but it was still quite pleasant. 
_________________________

13.12.2009Proper Glass Shlumping (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Now this dream was a proper-length dream. My dad wanted to take me to shlump glass properly this time, and I agreed. He went and staked out the place first. When I arrived at the general area (which was a sort of ranch or something), he told me that there were horses nearby, and wanted to know if I was afraid of ponies. I told him I wasn't, so we moved on. There was a bit of a walk to the barn where we would do the shlumping. This walk took us past empty buffalo pens, with only the rotting carcasses of the odd, undistinguishable animal left over. Buzzards were picking at these. I didn't smell anything (luckily). It was fall, and the end of the buffalo-herding season, I guess. 

Anyway, we made it to the "barn," though "Mansion" is a more accurate term. The inside was glorious. Warm, earth-toned rock and marble, secret rotating doorways, a hidden elevator, all that jazz. One eccentric woman came up and told us she was leading a walk...for stoners. Sure enough, the woman in charge (she was scary-looking, too,) tapped the wall in such a way as to cause the sheet rock to fall back, revealing a sort of giant, room-sized elevator. There was this butler-dude who went to a cabinet and pulled out a big bag of weed, which he handed to the woman leading the tour group. As he backed up, intending to slip back into the elevator, the doors closed shut and the rock slid into place. He backed into a stone wall and fell down. His coattails got stuck in the elevator and tried to suck him down. Eventually, the elevator let go. The butler dusted himself off and pulled a joint from his pocket before walking off. 

That detour accomplished, my father and I, along with a bunch of old ladies, went out to the glass-shlumping area, which was a real barn. There were empty animal stalls that smelled faintly of barnyard happiness. A guy from my work place (who was gay in this dream) gave us a run-down on what we should kinda expect to make. He suggested either building a house or a good-looking male supermodel. Both would be perfectly acceptable. After a few more details (and some mortified expressions on the old ladies), he left us to our own devices. 

We began making the side panels for a house (which isn't how you shlump glass at all). These old ladies were getting everything set up, and they looked like well-seasoned shlumpers. Well, it turned out that there was a sort of a contest going on. Us (myself, my father, and the old hags) against the people in charge (the scary lady, the butler, and the rest of the staff). Well, we were going to win, darn it all! So, we found a good place to evesdrop on the competition. We wanted to find out what they were making so we could make the same thing, but even better. Turns out, they had a similar plan. They had cameras on us and all that. Neither camp dared to discuss its project. One old lady tried to slip up, and covered it up by bursting into song. Another lady joined her in this obviously-fake charade. They ended the song (which was actually quite well-done, I'll admit). Then the dream ended. 

...I think I set a new record for my longest dream ever.  ::D: 
_________________________

13.12.2009Devil's Trials Fragment (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This dream wasn't so clear, but I remember being back in the Overthere. I was destroying monsters, video-game style. I slayed them all with perfect ease. The final test, however, was conjured up by the Devil himself. He summoned up two invincible hellhounds. My task was to defeat them before I died. I called the devil a cheater and ran for higher ground. He laughed maniacally. I jumped up onto a ledge, where the dogs couldn't get me. It was a dead end, and the dogs weren't eager to leave me alone. I backed further up onto the ledge and looked behind me. There was a crawl space of sorts, this small air duct that looked just big enough for me to squeeze through. I gave it a shot and ended up in this big counseling chamber, where the Elders would meet or something. Then the dream ended.

----------


## Xedan

The hell is Glass Shlumping? The first thing google comes up with is THIS JOURNAL! lol.

----------


## Maria92

> The hell is Glass Shlumping? The first thing google comes up with is THIS JOURNAL! lol.



http://www.glass-fusing-made-easy.co...g-process.html

Long story short, it's the process of warming small bits of glass and melting them together, then taking the formed slab and placing it into a mold to achieve a desired shape. It's really a lot of fun.  ::D: 

EDIT:  ::cheers::  because I showed up on the first page of Google!

----------


## Xedan

so then, slumping?

----------


## Maria92

> so then, slumping?



Not if your mother is Jewish.  :wink2:

----------


## Xedan

ha! You all just lost the game, btw.

----------


## Maria92

> ha! You all just lost the game, btw.



Dude, you fail.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/defin...t%20the%20game

You can only declare that, "I just lost the game," and that would create a chain reaction where others admit likewise. You cannot pass of game-losing onto others. 

You just lost the game.

Now I just lost the game.

----------


## Xedan

No, those aren't the rules. The rules are:

Everyon in the world is playing the gameIf you think about the game, you loseIf you lose, you have ten seconds to make as many other people as you can also loseOnce you lose, you cannot lose again for another thirty minutesThe game is only over when the British Prime Minister comes on TV and declares it so

_That_ is the game

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Wow Mario, me again!  Gosh, I am now in like an eighth of your dreams  ::shock:: !

----------


## Xedan

lol, yeah. I noticed that.

I think Mario needs a little LDS rehab. Pun (if understood) intended.

----------


## Maria92

14.12.2009Post-10K Fallout (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This was a dream about life after the 10k game. Really, not much changed at all, so I went off to the Meta Forum to make a comment. Jeff edited my post, so I edited it back. I think he removed a picture I posted, along with rephrasing some statements.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

LOL Mario, "life after 10K".  And it was ok!  Mario, that is hilarious.

----------


## Maria92

I take it you saw my gynormous wall of text from last night.  :wink2:

----------


## Xedan

> 14.12.2009Post-10K Fallout (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> This was a dream about life after the 10k game. Really, not much changed at all, so I went off to the Meta Forum to make a comment. Jeff edited my post, so I edited it back. I think he removed a picture I posted, along with rephrasing some statements.



Let's hope it doesn't come to that. Can you imagine? Contributing to something? *shivers*

----------


## Maria92

17.12.2009The Skybanner (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Wow, this was a really long dream. I was first sitting in college, listening to my Professor. We were due to have a test soon; this is my interpersonal professor. I remember stressing out for some reason, I don't know why. When class let out, I went over to my dad's car, where he was waiting in the driver's seat. I hopped in. Somehow, his car had shrunk some. It was a convertible in this dream, though hardly acted like it. When one side went down, the other went up. The frame was horribly warped, and it felt and looked very much like being in the cockpit of a helicopter. He took me home, where I promptly hopped on my laptop and booted up my flight simulator. A new model of aircraft had apparently been released; it was called the "Skybanner." It was similar to the Dragonfly, but far more awesome. I began a web quest to find the new plane, though turned up little. All I found were virus-riddled sites and nothing I was looking for. In the end, I searched till dawn, and found myself in the classroom, still searching on my computer. It was either test day or end-of-semester day, I don't quite remember which. I do remember the teacher being really pissed, though. 

When class let out around sunset, I again went over to my dad's car and climbed in. He was wearing a 7-piece suit, and it being summer, was dying a thousand deaths. He had this great idea, though; go to McDonalds, just for fun. We drove a short distance there and parked sort of near the drive-through. It was a big, wide-open sort of lane or alley, with only the building on one side. The other side opened into this great field. Suddenly, out of the sky comes this airplane. It was smaller, bordering on an ultra-light. It came down, touched the ground, and stopped faster than I've ever seen a plane stop before. The pilot tipped the nose up to expose the entire wing to the air, ultimately stopping the plane dead in its tracks. He hopped out, unscathed. The pilot was no more than 15 or so. His plane was sponsored, too. 

My dad got it in his head that it would be awesome to go through the McDonalds drive-through in a plane. He asked for a ride, and the boy agreed. The plane wasn't quite as graceful on the ground as it was in the air, it seemed. It shot forward and crashed into the building, almost shaking my dad loose. Instead of ordering, though, he leapt through the window and started chatting up the lady behind the counter. Still wearing his 7-piece suit, he bid the lady farewell and leapt back through the window. At this point, I thought I would die laughing. 
_________________________

17.12.2009Universal Mind and Youtube Fragment (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Short dream, this one about Universal Mind. He had posted a video somewhere on the DV forums, and I was trying to download it. We agreed that the song/video was pretty awesome.

----------


## Xedan

> [INDENT]
> 
> 17.12.2009Universal Mind and Youtube Fragment (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> Short dream, this one about Universal Mind. He had posted a video somewhere on the DV forums, and I was trying to download it. We agreed that the song/video was pretty awesome.



Hmm, that sounds nothing like UM, in my opinion.

----------


## Maria92

19.12.2009Long California Warp Dream (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I started out on the last leg of a road trip. My sister and two of her friends were with me. We were on a road trip to California. We would be staying at several different mansions of sorts. Each of us would be chilling at a different mansion, and each one came equipped with a pool (which I never used). We would get from one house to another by warping, it seems. I never really remember travelling from one house to another, so I'm assuming warping. 

Each house held a rich family, which for the most part was stuck-up and snotty. There was this rich girl in every house, and each one was a complete brat. I preferred to chill with my sis and her friends. 

One day, we were at one of the mansions with the only nice person. She had a pool directly overlooking a beach. We were picking up hunks of foam and running up a ramp, trying to "surf" on the air. We got some pretty good glides going, but nothing that broke the record of Ayumi (who was apparently the rich girl's sister). After some experimenting, I calculated that she probably got lucky and hit a gust of wind at exactly the right moment. After a few more runs and glides, I took off. 

I decided to drive around with my sister for a while. Asking her if she still wanted to be a ballerina, she replied "not so much." I started suggesting new career ideas to her, and ultimately ended up taking her to a career match center. After a few guesses, they matched her with "computer programmer," which she loved the idea of. This big, plasma-screen TV that spanned the entire wall demonstrated some of what she would be doing. She found the idea thrilling, and instantly enrolled in several college courses. I told her that she would have to teach me some things, too. Then the stupid alarm clock went off and I woke up.

----------


## Maria92

First color change is effective as of today. 

20.12.2009Hot Air Balloon  fragment (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

My, a sleep I have not slept in such a long time...but I digress. I had several long dreams, but I only remember this fragment. I was in a hot air balloon for a short time over a field, possibly in winter. I went up and came down.

----------


## OfficerFlake

You log a lot like me. I like this. Jelous of the Hot Air Ballon flight.  :wink2:

----------


## Maria92

21.12.2009Survivor and Pokemon (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was stranded on an island with about eight other people. There was a kid, and he had a Gameboy Advance. I think he was playing a pokemon game. I remember wondering where he kept getting the batteries for his game, but never got lucid off of it. So, I took out my gameboy and started playing my pokemon game. I wanted to battle the kid, so I started training. Too bad my team was utter crap. Yeah, needless to say, I lost the game. It was a short dream, really. 
_________________________

21.12.2009Time-Stopping and Human Sacrafice (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Okay, this dream was cool. I was sitting around in a cave. These two strong guys approached me and started explaining stuff. Somewhere in the caves, a group of tribal wingnuts were preparing to sacrifice my sister. They gave me a couple of gun-like things. Each gun stopped time in a different way. I would have to use them to reach the crazy tribal people in time. I took off running in what I thought was the right direction. One of the guys grabbed the back of my shirt and told me there was a faster way.

As I was hurling toward my sister down an icy slide, I thought it would be good to familiarize myself with my time-stopping weapons. I had stopped time once before, but there was apparently a better way to stop it. I switched out guns and fired the new one. All of time hung perfectly still, except for myself. I was stuck in one position on the slide. I could think and move a little bit, but my body was as frozen as the rest of the world. This purplish mist seemed to hang in front of everything. Then the effects wore off, the mist faded, and I resumed hurling down the slide. 

I touched bottom and immediately began sprinting. I could hear the tribal freaks chanting, and I saw one lift a knife above his head. My sister had been brainwashed, and did not struggle to get free. I fired my weapon once more, hoping to buy a little time. There was nothing more than a muted click, though. I swapped out weapons again, took aim, and fired. Then the dream ended.

----------


## LucidityIsKey1

I love this DJ ^_^. Very organized, and your dreams are very interesting! The DV forums pop up in your dreams from time to time to. Maybe you could do an RC in waking life whenever you're uploading files, on a website, or even on the forums  :tongue2: ! Happy lucids  ::banana::  !

----------


## Maria92

> I love this DJ ^_^. Very organized, and your dreams are very interesting! The DV forums pop up in your dreams from time to time to. Maybe you could do an RC in waking life whenever you're uploading files, on a website, or even on the forums ! Happy lucids  !



Thanks, mate!  ::D:  I appreciate the support.  :smiley:  I have a program called "stickies" that pops up every 15 minutes or so, reminding me to "be aware."

----------


## LucidityIsKey1

> Thanks, mate!  I appreciate the support.  I have a program called "stickies" that pops up every 15 minutes or so, reminding me to "be aware."



No problem  :smiley: . That sounds like an awesome program  ::D:

----------


## Maria92

I have a link for it somewhere...

Stickies

----------


## LucidityIsKey1

> I have a link for it somewhere...
> 
> Stickies



Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## Maria92

Sure.  :smiley: 

22.12.200920 Years to Life (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Spooky-ass dream. I started out in this mansion-type place, where my ill grandmother was preparing to die. I was in Morocco, I guess, though it was more of an island setting. My grandma begged to die, pleaded with me that I shoot her. What else could I do? I pulled the trigger.

The dream skipped to the streets of Morocco (which was a surprisingly small town), where I was vacationing with my familiy. We were touring the streets and all that. We were stopped at a traffic light. All of a sudden, a bunch of people came out and started painting the lights with candy. This one old lady was carrying caramel-dipped things that looked really good. She was offering to sell them. One of my obnoxious co-workers, who was also in Morocco apparently, bought one. I, too, got one. I had left my wallet back at the hotel room, and so could not pay properly. Instead, I pulled a fiver out of the big wad of cash I was keeping on me. The money was probably from the books I sold back in real life not too long ago. There was a bit more driving around with my father, almost missing stop lights and such. 

The dream skips to this tacky little room. It was all concrete, but the ceiling was painted in bright red checkerboards. There was a big dip toward the middle left of the ceiling, which appeared to be impossible to move. I had been served with my papers for murder. It was a thick packet, and I was waiting for someone to explain it to me. This one kid who had been serving for the past six years on a prisoner ship in the middle of the ocean was also there. He seemed to have certain psychic powers. When I asked why he did not run away, he said that the consequences of being caught would have been far worse. 

The dude in charge of my papers came in. He took me aside and explained what all the numbers meant. It looked like I would be serving the maximum sentence for murder (20 years), instead of the 6 years they had marked if I was good. They indicated that I was highly unlikely to get any sort of pardon or sentence cut. I, too, would be imprisoned on a ship. Now I was starting to panic. A risk analysis indicated that my life was over, and I should either a) kill myself, or b) escape. 

The scary man left, and my mother walked in. I told her the bad news, and she immediately started talking cost. How much would it cost to start a new life, all that. I told her that I didn't know, but suggested that it would be a good start to hop down to the airport and hop a flight on whatever plane was going out first. She said, "I don't know." There was a bit more grappling, and then the dream ended.

----------


## Maria92

23.12.2009Making the Girls Smarter (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This dream didn't make a whole lot of sense. I think, though, that the people in charge of GGW were trying to make the girls smarter. In addition, they shifted their stance from crude and poorly-done to classy and tasteful. I don't know how they went about it, but I do know that it failed miserably. 
_________________________

23.12.2009The Car (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

 




That is the car I normally drive. In my dream, I was driving the same car, except it was a soft-top convertible. I think I was being chased by either a badass group of gangsters or the fuzz. I needed to make a quick stop at Target, but instead of going the normal way, I crashed through a forest and field and pulled up along the back of the store. It was beginning to sprinkle, so I put the top up. To my surprise, instead of doing that slow sort of unfolding maneuver that convertibles usually do, the top shot right into place. I was very impressed; so impressed, that I hit the little button on my keyfob a few more times. When I was done messing about, I went inside, where the dream promptly ended.

----------


## Maria92

24.12.2009Tetris: Attack (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in this grimy greenhouse type of setting. I actually had two or three dreams in this setting, but for the sake of simplicity, I shall break them up. In the first one, I was locked in a battle to the death with these evil people in a game of Tetris. The bad guys kept using sneaky attacks and moves to get the upper hand, but a true Tetris pro like myself vanquished them with ease. It was fun.
_________________________

24.12.2009Working the Greenhouse (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I don't remember a whole lot about the second dream, except for the fact that there were a couple of my classmates there. They were mostly horsing around and making asses of themselves. We were working on some sort of project, and I finished early. The teacher told me to go wash my hands in one of the "clean" sinks. Many of the sinks and wash stations were pretty nasty, but I found a clean one and scrubbed up. I then passed the word on to my goofy classmates, who (of course) headed for the nearest sink of nastiness.
_________________________

24.12.2009Radio for Help (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Okay, freaky little dream. I was on a hike with my sister and father. We had packed a radio, just in case we should get lost. It was a good thing we had the radio after all. We didn't know how to use it, but we found some instructions printed on an old Lifeguard chair mounted on a cliff outlooking this distant beach. The scenery was beautiful. Anyway, I climbed up the chair for a better look and almost fell down the cliff in the process. I got the instructions, though, and fed them to my sis. She set the frequency and tried dialing the station. She was using much to quiet a voice, though. It was barely a whisper, and there was some heavy-duty static to overcome. I snatched the radio and gave it a shot in a big, booming voice. Still no response from the Ranger's station. The chair mentioned backup instructions, but I didn't remember what they were. I started heading back for the chair, and the dream ended. 
_________________________

24.12.2009Death on the Beach (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Scary-ass dream here. I don't remember it so well now, but I do remember either being stranded on an island or escaping from an island. I really think it was the second one. I believe I was being hunted down with the intention of being shot, and I wanted no part of it. I reached the beach and felt the water; it was warm. I jumped right in and started swimming for my life. I did this sort of backfloat-feet kick-arm sway combo thing that actually worked really well. I was making good distance when a shot rang out. There was a splash nearby. I paddled faster and dove. Then the dream ended

----------


## Maria92

Fix'd my program. I'm back online!  ::D: 

26.12.2009Yet another youtube/DV fragment (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Only a small fragment in which I remember downloading videos from youtube and posting them on DV. I think there was some sort of contest going on, and the videos had to be relatively short. I think the longest one was about 5 and a half minutes long.

----------


## Maria92

27.12.2009Finding my Dream Guide? Part I (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

 




That would be the potential appearance of my dream guide. Last night, I had two dreams completely separate of each other, but both involved the same DC, and each time, the DC guided me through the dream. While she did not guide me in becoming lucid, she did guide me through my dreams, and in my book, that's good enough.

The first dream is starting to fade rapidly, but I remember that it involved water; a lot of water. It must have been either a dam or an ocean. I think I was being chased by something, and the pink-haired girl (Miharu) helped me to escape. She knew exactly where to go and how to get there. 
_________________________

27.12.2009Finding my Dream Guide? Part II (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This dream was a bit more vivid. I was late for College, and driving around streets I did not know. Miharu was talking to me through either a cell phone or radio. I knew it was her because we spoke face-to-face ahead of time. Anyway, the streets were packed with traffic, and I was late. She told me of a cool little shortcut that not many people knew about. I took a winding maze of back streets, guided by her voice, and finally found the shortcut she was talking about. Traffic was backed up here, too, but she told me how to weasel into position to beat the system. Within half a minute, an officer waved me through, and I continued onward to class.

At school, my dumbass guidance counselor showed up and started harassing me about some paperwork nonsense. Again, through Miharu's voice, I was able to evade my guidance counselor and get everything perfectly squared away. 

I do not know if Miharu is my dream guide or not, but these two dreams, for now, back up that notion. Only time will tell...

----------


## Xedan

Hope she is, cuz then you are TRULY in eternal debt to me.

----------


## Maria92

Indeed.  ::D:

----------


## Xedan

Post, of course it seems like lisa would be more of a dream related character

----------


## Maria92

28.12.2009Skiing and Other Randomness (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Fun and unusual dream. It was very long and very vivid. I started out riding the chairlift of this big mountain, prepping for some downhill skiing. Snow had fallen, but apparently quite randomly. The slope I was taking had a healthy layer at the top, but thinned to gravel at the bottom. There was a small path toward the side I would have to take to avoid the rocks. Well, I got to the top and started hurling down the mountainside. I wasn't the only one who had thought to take the path, as it had boot prints all over it. It looked like loose, deep snow; not ideal for skiing on. Somehow, I managed to keep gliding on top of the snow, making my way back to the lodge.

The lodge was rather unusual. It was more like a set of cabins. There was a kitchen and dining room, small though they were. I spent a good deal of time hanging about the cabins. Turns out, I was also on this ski trip for academic reasons. 

Night had fallen and I was working about the kitchen when I noticed a baby alligator. He was about two feet long and rather nasty. I grabbed the bugger by the tail and dropped him in the garbage can. Earlier in the dream, we noticed the mother alligator crawling around. Now there was a baby one in the trash can. Well, I went about my duties and emptied out all the garbage cans. Later, I wanted to show someone else the gator, but it was out in the dumpster now. 

As I said before, I was on the trip for academic reasons, too. I had taken some sort of advanced English test. It was a relatively short test, though. I had gotten a 15/16 on the multiple choice, and an 11/20 on the essay portion. I wasn't too happy, but it seemed as though I passed, even if just barely.

After a long day, I decided to boot up my laptop. I had stumbleupon installed, so I hit the stumble button. It took me to two pr0nz sites, which I promptly gave the thumbs up. Shortly after this, the dream ended.
_________________________

28.12.2009Night Club Fragment (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I don't remember a whole lot of this dream, but I do remember being in a night club with loud music for a small period of time. It may have also been a school dance. Hard to tell. 
_________________________

28.12.2009Chaotic Driving (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Another short dream fragment. I dreamed that I was driving about residential neighborhoods in winter. The streets were narrow and slick, and I was driving at well over 35 mph. I was drifting about corners, feeling the wrath of little old ladies, and other fun stuff. I will remember to do more of this in my dreams...
_________________________

28.12.2009Dream Journal Critique Fragment (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Yet another fragment. I was online, updating my dream journal, when I noticed that someone posted a snippy comment about "cleaning it up" and "leaving out the boring crap." I told this dude to shove it. It may have been Loaf.

----------


## Maria92

29.12.2009Setting up Tables (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Short, but extremely vivid. I was working with one of my former Professors setting up tables for some unknown purpose. There were two or so to unfold, which we accomplished easily. Deciding where to put them was another matter entirely. We argued and grappled about where to place the tables, and ended up deciding on a couple of spots that made the most sense, save for one. Turns out, there was this sort of hole in the floor off to one side where the railing didn't quite reach. This gap led to a two-story plummet to the bottom. We set the table right next to this gap on a sort of narrow peninsula. It was cool.
_________________________

29.12.2009Working in a Coal Mine (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID



This was an interesting dream. I was working in the car dealership, as usual. It was a warm summer day, and amber light was streaming through the windows. One of my co-workers approached me and started casually shooting the breeze, and another one soon came and joined us. It was a slow day, and we were just yakking about nothing of particular interest. I remember running to the sink to get a drink of water...

----------


## Maria92

30.12.2009Auditorium Madness (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Once again, the ancient auditorium I have never seen in reality makes an appearance. Dream sign, it looks like. Anyway, I took a seat near the middle along the aisle with some guy I knew. There were some snacks laid out before us, none of which were tasty. Mostly burnt chocolate. Ick. I didn't know what I was there for, and never found out, as the dream ended rather quickly. 
_________________________

30.12.2009Classroom Panic Attack (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This dream had me spooked. In my books, this is damn close to a nightmare. The teacher had given us a big assignment, complete with three essays. Looking around the room, some people had some really great projects, which made me extremely nervous. I turned mine in, even though I knew it was a half-assed project. It wasn't fun. 
_________________________

30.12.2009Storm Windows on the Central School (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Odd dream out of nowhere. Apparently, the local Central School had installed storm windows at some point and was using them on a regular basis to block out snow or something. I remembered in this dream that in a former dream, the school was having trouble with people knocking the windows out. There was snow and slush on the ground, and many different footprints. I contemplated how one would go about breaking the windows and leaving no trace, which would require eliminating the footprints. I speculated that a giant spatula would do the job. My family was with me, and toward the end of the dream, we started comparing footprints in the snow. Then the dream ended. 
_________________________

30.12.2009Suck it, Slash! (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Short dream fragment. Basically, Slash came in and posted briefly in the World Record thread, saying how much he hated it and everyone in it. I told him to go screw himself.

----------


## Serenity

> This dream had me spooked. In my books, this is damn close to a nightmare. The teacher had given us a big assignment, complete with three essays. Looking around the room, some people had some really great projects, which made me extremely nervous. I turned mine in, even though I knew it was a half-assed project. It wasn't fun.



Yeah, just wait til that happens in college/uni  :tongue2: 

I had this one year in radio broadcasting where 3 major projects due for 3 different classes were due 3 days sequentially, Monday/Tuesday/Wednesday. Each project required a 15 minute presentation, so it's not like we could get away with half-assing it, either.

And then, at the end of the week, we found out that they did that _on purpose_ to teach us the value of budgeting our time...

----------


## Maria92

Yeah...I recently had to write seven essays in two weeks for my AP Literature class. I don't like that class....at all...

----------


## Serenity

That's pretty brutal!  :Sad:

----------


## Maria92

Alrighty, then. I had two dreams last night. One was a fragment, and the other one was definitely unsafe for DV.  ::wink::  I'll leave it at that.

----------


## Xedan

I don't think you can type anything too bad for DV. You must not see what some people talk about on here.

----------


## CarmineEternity

> I don't think you can type anything too bad for DV. You must not see what some people talk about on here.



QFT

----------


## Maria92

01.01.2010Being a Meanie (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Typical DV dream fragment. I was engaged in R/S debate, and my skeptical nature was apparently offending people. Conkt joined in at one point. It was fun.
_________________________

01.01.2010The Ford Carousel (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was driving by the place I work, when I noticed there was a new feature in the parking lot. Some silly little contraption where you drive your car on a track...it was very odd. 
_________________________

01.01.2010Star Wars Parody Fragment (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Another frag dream. It was related to Star Wars and space war, but that's about all I remember. 
_________________________

01.01.2010Trouble at Work (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

The first bit of the dream takes place on a scrubby hillside overlooking my place of work. There is a map laid out on the ground, and it looks like the boss is trying to decide what to do with the land around the car dealership. I noticed these two green pipes on the map, similar to Mario warp pipes. I asked what they were for, and nobody could answer. Drainage was the best guess. They said that the pipes would've been removed by now if they could've, but machinery couldn't reach them. 

The scene skips to inside the building. I am just barely on-time for work, and cannot find my co-worker. I found her standing around, shooting the breeze with a customer. The dream gets rather boring and mundane after this as I go about my normal work duties.

The final part of the dream takes place at my co-worker's house. She's a bit of a stoner, and in my dream, she had a pool. My sister was there, along with a couple of "friends" I didn't know. One of them wanted to bang her, and I had no idea why. My sister was there for the sleepover, which we were apparently having. My co-worker led one of the young men upstairs to the bedroom and closed the door. My sister wanted to sleep upstairs outside the bedroom door, and I told her it wouldn't be such a great idea. She got all huffy, and the dream ended.

----------


## Maria92

03.01.2010Department Store fragment (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This dream is sort of fading, but I remember being in a Best Buy or something. Not sure what I was after or why I was there, though. 
_________________________

03.01.2010Fire flower fragment (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I think this one involved Carousoul wanting me to change my avatar to a screenshot of the Super Mario games with a fire flower power up.

----------


## Xedan

That would be a good avatar, or maybe one of Mario shooting a fireball

----------


## Maria92

Like this?

*Spoiler* for _1_: 







Meh...I kinda like having a chick in my avatar, too. Confuses the crap out of some people, I'm sure.  ::D:

----------


## Xedan

I was thinking more like this:

----------


## Xedan

or this:

----------


## Carôusoul

> 03.01.2010Department Store fragment (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> This dream is sort of fading, but I remember being in a Best Buy or something. Not sure what I was after or why I was there, though. 
> _________________________
> 
> 03.01.2010Fire flower fragment (Non-lucid)
> 
> ...





I would never ask that.

I don't like anime avatars though

So change it to something slightly less garish

----------


## Xedan

yea, the anime is getting stale. And this thread is getting derailed.

----------


## Maria92

06.01.2010Cafe Community College (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Strange dream, to say the least. Not really sure what was going on, but it seemed that I stumbled upon a semi-secret, underground cafe beneath my community college. Drinks were being served, and some people were logged on to their laptops. Dream Views came into play; I met up with the real-life version of an inactive but well-known member. I convinced her to join back up. The dream ended.
_________________________

06.01.2010Saving the Girl (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Pretty detailed dream. It started out as an online game. I was doing pretty okay, when I realized that the events of the game were literally happening. It seemed a girl near and dear to me had been taken prisoner. The only way to free her was to either finish the game or go get her in real life. She was being held captive by a wealthy Japanese samurai. Getting to him would not be an easy task, either, as I soon found out. 

I met up with a small crew of friends in Japan. One of them had a boat to cross this lake with. On the other side was my girl, and damn it all, I was going to get her back. The trip across the lake was very strange. We didn't move very fast, and these massive waves kept cropping up with this impenetrable fog. The hardest part was keeping the boat's nose steered into the waves, instead of alongside them. We also had to keep an eye out for logs in the water that could potentially sink us. All the while, I was playing the game. I was doing rather well, actually, and kept unravelling more plot. There was a giant wave that capsized us, and the dream ended.

----------


## Maria92

08.01.2010Japanese Burgers (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This dream took place in Japan. A businessman was talking with a six-year-old. There was a burger stand the two were watching, like New York might have. It was rumored that hamburgers from Tokyo were superb. The young one piped up that the burgers were very healthy. The man explained that the occasional sandwich was just fine, but too many would make you fat. He then went on to explain how fat works, noting that it was okay to have no fat and a small "layer" of fat about the stomach. Too many burgers, though, would make you much too big. The young one finally grasped this concept, and the dream ended.

----------


## Xedan

Sounds like a really weird commercial.

Kind of reminds me of:

----------


## Maria92

200th Dream!  ::banana:: 

09.01.2010Long one in the Spammy Thread (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a dream involving Invader, Walms, Jeff, and CarmineEternity. We were all posting in the world record thread, treating it like a chat room. In it, we were discussing all sorts of topics, including our pets and going on long walks just for fun. It was a lot of fun. The dream lasted for a long time and was quite vivid, but not much to really write up.

----------


## Xedan

Funny how only one of them is ever in that thread.

----------


## Serenity

Yeah, what about an appearance from the regulars?! Come on!

 ::D:

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> 08.01.2010Japanese Burgers (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> This dream took place in Japan. A businessman was talking with a six-year-old. There was a burger stand the two were watching, like New York might have. It was rumored that hamburgers from Tokyo were superb. The young one piped up that the burgers were very healthy. The man explained that the occasional sandwich was just fine, but too many would make you fat. He then went on to explain how fat works, noting that it was okay to have no fat and a small "layer" of fat about the stomach. Too many burgers, though, would make you much too big. The young one finally grasped this concept, and the dream ended.



LOL, that dream is dumb and smart *at the same time*!

----------


## Xedan

> LOL, that dream is dumb and smart *at the same time*!



And...

*IN 3D!!!*

----------


## Maria92

10.01.2010A Story of Love, Romance, Nerds, and Fail (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm standing outside this great building, all steel and glass. Inside, it is pitch-black. I had arrived. Inside is my one-way ticket to manhood. All I must do is find her, and let events run their course. I stride through the doors with confidence, donning the night-vision goggles. Within the great steel trap is hundreds; nay, thousands of girls, all of them my age. They are lined up, working in this factory, making small bobbles. They do not have goggles, and are thus unable to see what they are doing, but they are still highly skilled at what they do. I pace up and down the aisles, looking for one girl who speaks to me, one who catches my attention. I find her at the end of a row. She is a very cute girl of Asian descent, but also having ancestors of European descent. A small pair of glasses frame her eyes. Her smile is dazzling.

I approach the bench where she's working at and strike up a brief conversation, trying to get a feel for her personality and voice. Her voice is astounding, and many of her hobbies and interests parallel mine. Although everything is still green and she cannot yet see me, I kknow that this is the one for me. I remove the goggles and tap a button, switching on the lights. She looks at me, and a smile spreads across her face. She approaches, drapes her arms around me, and kisses me. She pushes hard against me, knocking me into a chair that had conveniently appeared right behind us. She stands to the side of the chair; I sweep her off her feet and place her on my lap. She holds me tight, kissing and hugging, her hands exploring my every being. I do the same, feeling her smooth legs, playfully pushing her skirt up. She giggles and kisses me hard once more. 

Just as I'm about to cross the border to manhood, a feral scream pierces the factory. This massive ape of a man comes barreling at me, a look of pure hatred in his eyes. He does this flying tackle into me, knocking away the girl and pinning me to the floor, foaming slightly at the mouth. 
"Back off, twerp, she's all mine."
The man is dressed in what looks to be some sort of cosplay outfit. A plastic sword hangs at his hip; his hair is dyed a fiery red. The girl commands him to get up, apologizing profusely. She explains that Eddy is confused, and he somehow got it into his head that she is his girlfriend. As I get up and dust myself off, I tell her that it isn't a problem. I ask how we can get rid of him; she recommends getting a good hotel room. Eddy hears us, though, and insists on sticking to us like glue. I simply sigh, shaking my head...I ask her if she would like to go on a date instead, to which she consents. 

The scene skips ahead to a gloomy sort of park, laden with fog and strange plants. I am holding the girl's hand, Eddy practically breathing down my neck. I recall that I have a Semester Test tomorrow for a very important class, and that I should be going so I can study. The girl is saddened by this; she kisses me lightly, her lips brushing mine ever so slightly. I thought Eddy's eyes would pop out of his head. I tell her that it might be a good idea to get a restraining order against this fruit cake, and she promises to go down to the police station first thing in the morning. I kiss her one more time, then depart.

The scene skips to my Literature class. I had done no studying for this test, which was a darn shame. I don't know the answer to most of the questions on the test. All I can do is scribble in a small amount of text beneath a few of the questions. My grade is right on the edge; this test is crucial. I turn in my half-filled sheet of paper, hoping for a good grade. I take to pacing the room and eating Christmas ornaments for some reason. The glass does not hurt or draw blood; instead, it just sort of tickles. I spray fragments of glass everywhere as I pace about. The rest of the class is still working; the clock reads 7 p.m. School ended hours ago. Everyone was staying late just to finish the tests. Finally, the teacher calls me over and gives me the terrible news. I take a cursory glance at the grade: 6/25. I look again: 16/25. Not much better, considering it counted for 20% of my final grade. I am screwed. The dream ends in a fit of panic.
I think I just broke my all-time longest dream record...

----------


## Maria92

12.01.2010Lucid TOTM Completion (MILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

At long last, I've finally gone and had another lucid deam.  :boogie:  I'm sitting at my computer, logged on to Dream Views, when BAM! I become lucid. Realization just sort of hits me like a brick wall. I briefly stabilized the dream, though not as much as I should have. I instantly recalled the Task of the Month: have a sip of sparkling cider (I'm underage). I try to summon a wine flute full of the stuff, but I kept failing (looks like dream control may be a bit harder than I thought). So, after failing to actively make a glass of cider appear, I looked around on my desk. Sure enough, there was already a glass there, filled with semi-warm sparkling cider. It was a tad old, but it still had some fizz to it, as well as some chill. I quickly drained the glass. The fizzy apple juice tasted just like it does in reality. The bubbles danced about my mouth; the cool, sweet liquid poured down my throat. 

As a side note, I had a very good feeling about last night before going to bed. I spent the entire day in a state of perpetual awareness, which I think may have really helped here.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

FINALLY!  Another LD.  I am so proud of you!  I still have yet to complete the TOTM  :Sad: .  Had a few LD's this month, just never remember, thanks to my "dream mind" taking over

----------


## Maria92

Thanks, LDS.  :smiley:  I think ETWOLD is really helping, too.

----------


## Xedan

Yeah, I understand what it was that made you so aware. Unfortunately I'm oblivious to outside things on a normal day. So the push it gives may not be dramatic enough.

----------


## Serenity

YAY!! Grats on the lucid AND the TOTM!!  :smiley: 

I need to get to work on reading the ETWOLD. I finally got a copy of my own!

----------


## OfficerFlake

Grats on the TOTM bro!

Grates on the lucid as well. It's a reward in its own right.

----------


## Maria92

Thanks, everyone.  :smiley:  I didn't know so many people were reading my journal.  ::D: 

14.01.2010Do Not Fear The Reaper (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I am sitting at the computer, logged on to Youtube. I'm watching a video involving dart wars and Kirie from Girls Bravo. As soon as the video ended, I live through it. The house is divided into two camps; red on one side, blue on the other. The blue team consists of Kirie, Koyomi, and myself. On the red team are my two annoying next-door neighbors. We all have dart weapons. The blue side has three-pronged blasters, and the red team has this two-barreled semi-automatic reloader thing. The battle commences. My team quickly gains the upper hand, driving back the red team. As the other members of the blue team go forth and conquer all, I am left to guard the base. This gets boring very quickly. Eventually, I become highly impatient and decide to go roam for a snack. I get my snack and discover that the red team has been more or less conquered. They have been driven to the back porch, and are taking heavy fire from Koyomi and Kirie. Somehow, they summoned about seven hundred nerf darts, and are now shelling the red team mercilessly. Finally, the battle ends...or so I think. Kirie steps out of the bunker and lifts up one of the red team members. He stammers out a sentence...
"But...I thought you were on our team."
"Don't worry, I am."
She pulls out a Halo plasma grenade and throws it behind her, sticking it to me. The grenade goes off, destroying my house as it does so. We are all now airborne. Massive chunks of rock are flying through the air. Below us, there are many long, long drops to instant death. Our only hope of suriving is to latch onto a rock and hope it absorbs the blow. Everyone is able to clamor onto this one flat rock, but I cannot find one. 

I drift over a massive waterfall and begin my plummet to death. Down, down I go, faster and faster, hurling toward a rocky outcropping below. I count down the time. All fear is gone, replaced by a feeling of exhiliration. Three...two...one...I smash into the rocks. A book is open right before my nose...it seems to contain credits for something. As my body shuts down and my consciousness fades, I read over the book, knowing that it shall be the last thing I ever see. Death did not come, however. I did not lose my grip on consciousness, and my body didn't feel broken or misshapen. Just as I realized I was still perfectly okay, the dream ended.

----------


## Xedan

That was... that was... that was... AWESOME!

----------


## Maria92

It is now one of my favorite dreams.  ::biggrin::

----------


## Xedan

You should keep a tally of how many Girls Bravo cast members are in your dreams.

----------


## Maria92

I have one set up for "recurring elements." You should see all the dream sign tags I have set up...one for every category and subcategory of ETWOLD. Looks like Context dream signs are the most popular for me. This is good to know.

----------


## Xedan

I've yet to find a dream sign. The only recurring elements are ones that are also recurring IRL. Therefor, not practical. I'll look for some tonight.

----------


## Maria92

> I've yet to find a dream sign. The only recurring elements are ones that are also recurring IRL. Therefor, not practical. I'll look for some tonight.



Ah! This was something that was not adequately explained to me: a dream sign does not have to be a specific recurring theme. Indeed, any little thing out of the ordinary counts as a dream sign. Someone should really make a thread on this...perhaps I shall go and do this.

----------


## Xedan

Is it explained in ETWOLD? I'm gonna finish chapter 3 tonight.

----------


## Maria92

15.01.2010Use the Force (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID







^That picture pretty much sums up my dream. I was apparently the next Jedi Master, and I had come to the Yoda planet to train. The main Yoda led me to this big building, where hundreds of other Yodas were answering phones and such. My training was supposed to begin in this sort of pit-like thing. I jumped down into it, along with this dude I was apparently traveling with. What I saw, however, was not a Yoda master; it was the enemy. It was a trap! The Yodas had set us up. I came to learn that they had no choice; it was either help the dark side or have thier planet destroyed. The dream gets a bit fuzzy, but I recall escaping and running through the swampy jungles of the planet, eventually finding a boat docked on this big, foggy lake. The fog would hide us, as well as make our path completely undetectable. I climbed in, along with my good friend, and we shoved off for the other side of the lake. Then the dream faded out.
_________________________

15.01.2010Search for Pronz (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

(Graphic Content)

----------


## Xedan

Lol, a planet of yodas! And why just post the words graphic content. Why not a spoiler. besides, doesn't "graphic" refer to pictures, not words?

----------


## Maria92

Eh...I use it to describe anything of an excessively sexual nature.  :tongue2:  I prefer PMing people...Quietly protesting the 10 character limit.

----------


## Xedan

The first dream reminded me of a review Jeopardy type game we played in my animation class. One of the buttons on a 300 question actually led to a 100 question so everyone started screaming IT'S A TRAP. When it got too out of hand though I just screamed "LEEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOY, a-JENKIIIINS" and everyone shut up. It was hilarious.

----------


## Serenity

> The first dream reminded me of a review Jeopardy type game we played in my animation class. One of the buttons on a 300 question actually led to a 100 question so everyone started screaming IT'S A TRAP. When it got too out of hand though I just screamed "LEEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOY, a-JENKIIIINS" and everyone shut up. It was hilarious.



Bahaha! Win  :smiley: 





> Eh...I use it to describe anything of an excessively sexual nature.  I prefer PMing people...Quietly protesting the 10 character limit.



If it's *excessive,* I'm not sure I should ask for the PM  :tongue2:  I'll feel like some creepy, perverted cougar  ::shock::

----------


## Xedan

I don't think 26 is exactly cougar-ish. More like 40 or 50.

----------


## Maria92

Hehe, this particular dream was more embarassing than graphic. XD I'd be more than happy to send you a PM anyway, though.

----------


## Serenity

Well, go on then.

----------


## Xedan

Eh, why not. Mark me up for a PM too.

----------


## Maria92

01.16.2010Winter Wonderland (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was up at these cabins in the mountains. The snow was all around...I'm fairly sure that I was there for school work, along with the rest of my class. I remember that there was this one girl I had taken a particular fancy to, and I spent the good majority of the dream chasing after her and flirting with her in general. 

The first scene I remember is a restaurant. We are all inside, happy to be out of the cold. The lights were dim, there were candles on the table, and the interior was fabulous. This was definitely a high-end place. The dessert menu started to go around. I noticed that one entry was a 15-piece truffle and chocolate set, for one's own consumption. The other option was a well-sliced, chocolate covered caramel apple. I took the latter, and it appeared on my table. It was cut into 5 slices on each side, rather than the three I am accustomed to. It was positively delcious, but we did not stay long. Apparently, our teacher had insulted the chef, and we were all thrown out. The teacher called it a night and ordered us all back to our hotel rooms. 

The scene skips ahead to early the next day. I remember walking under an icy overhang. Most of the roof has slid, but a particularly large and dangerous section had yet to budge. I picked up a bit of snow and lobbed it at the snow pack, but without success. I then noticed a very large sort of ice spear. I picked this up, distanced myself from the roof, and took aim at the top of the slide zone. I had broken the ice spear in half for more ammo. Both pieces left noticable marks where they impacted at the top, but still the roof refused to slide. 

I made it to the teacher's work station. I was early, so I decided to do some snooping. The dream gets sort of fuzzy after this, but I believe the teacher catches me and I don't get the girl. The only thing I clearly remember is this sort of test where a person concentrates on a line and tries to move it either left or right on a bell curve. I succeeded easily with this.

----------


## OfficerFlake

Can I get the PM too please?

----------


## lucidreamsavy

I'd ask for a PM to it too, but I think that I wouldn't wanna hear it anyway  :tongue2: .  At least I know Mario would say that, and I'd agree 80% of the way.

----------


## Xedan

If memory serves it wasn't really that bad.

----------


## Maria92

Yeah...it would probably best if you didn't know... ::wink::

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> Yeah...it would probably best if you didn't know...



Mario, you're KILLIN me!





> If memory serves it wasn't really that bad.



Sounds like opposite replies.  Hmm...

----------


## Xedan

Well Mario knows you better than I do. Maybe you wouldn't want to hear it.

----------


## Maria92

Gosh darn it....okay, that tears it. I'm just going to wrap the darn graphic dreams in spoiler tags.  :tongue2: 


*Spoiler* for _Search for Pronz_: 



01.15.2010Search for Pronz (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

(Graphic Content)

I was in this big, white, shiny room. It looked sort of futuristic. This may have been something from my Star Wars dream, but I'm not sure. I remember getting online on my laptop and opening a private browsing session. I went to bing videos and started typing in keywords. (Yes, I know Google pwns all, but Bing can't be beat when searching for videos and/or pictures in general.) I soon had some very adult videos on my screen. I seemed to be on a war path for one video in particular, though. Along the way, I found some very interesting content, including a few pieces of hentai. One such piece thoroughly disgusted me. I could not access the video, as the site required a membership or something, but the Bing preview was incredibly disturbing. This poor woman was just getting whaled on out of the blue...it wasn't pretty at all. One of the strangest things I noticed while surfing the net was that every site required me to allow javascript to run. I have such a java blocker in reality, but I've had it for such a short time...surprising that it is already showing up in my dreams. 




Click at your own risk...

----------


## Maria92

01.17.2010Pirate King Pompous, the Monkey Lover (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Very random dream that didn't make a lot of sense. Pardon the confusing entry. I started out on a small boat in the middle of the ocean. A very large boat was right next to us, anchored down. There was a big hole in the side of the ship, and through this, I could see one of the major horizontal support beams had fallen on one side, crashing through the ceiling of the lowest level and forming a nice ramp up to the second level of the ship. The captain of the small boat I was in said something like, "Oh, no, she's not separated anymore." Indeed, had the beam not fallen, there would have been no way to get from the first level to the second one. I jumped clear of the small boat, dashed through the hole in the ship, and ran up the beam-ramp. I was standing in a warmly-lit room made almost entirely out of wood. Three monkeys were swinging about. This very rich, very arrogant guy appeared on a landing above me. He began applauding in that slow sort of sarcastic way that the rich do. One of the monkeys approached and the guy gave it a treat, and the monkey was off once more. 

The scene skips a bit. Apparently, this girl had followed me up the ramp and had started to root through the rich guy's refridgerator. She began pulling out rancid, freezer-burned hunks of meat and throwing them away, scolding the man for feeding such poor fare to his beloved monkeys. 

While the girl was rooting through the freezer, I headed toward the council room. This one guy was mapping out an island. He showed exactly where large amounts of small treasure was buried, and also the location of a very, very large and valuable treasure. They would chart a course as soon as the ship was repaired. The dream ended. 
_________________________

01.17.2010Double Your Pleasure (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Short dream fragment about twins. They were scantily-clad and drop-dead gorgeous. I was about to have my way with them when the dream abruptly ended. 

On a side note, I seem to be having difficulty recalling several other dreams. I believe that three thoughts have tickled three different dreams, but I can't put anything together yet...

----------


## Maria92

Bonus Entry of Shocking Recall!

01.17.2010Banana Pups (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Okay, to me, this dream was really cool. It was spring, and I was outside, tending to the plants, lawn, etc. I noticed that just beneath a fine layer of thawing snow, there was a brown banana leaf. I followed the wilted stem back to the source: a massive banana pup. It was about a foot and a half high, and was growing right through the asphalt of the street. It had sent out runners every which way, and many many new banana tree pups were sprouting up, growing through the road, and headed straight for the house. I was amazed that this banana tree had survived all winter, and I rationalized that it had gotten there when I planted it last year in the summer. I panicked when I saw the runners headed straight for the house. My first thought was, "Oh, crap." The dream ended shortly after this.

----------


## OfficerFlake

LOLWUT!?

Panicked as they ran for your house?  ::lol::

----------


## Maria92

01.18.2010Bob-ombs and Easter Island Heads (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This dream didn't make a whole lot of sense. Somehow, my family had been thrown back in time and transported to a strange place. My dream took place from the third-person view point, like a video game. Our task was rather simple: to blow up rocks in a puzzle-solving fashion and form the Easter Island Heads. Bob-ombs were the main explosive of choice, though it was difficult to coerce them toward the rock face. The whole place had this orange-ish sort of glow about it. The dream ended after the first explosion had been made and I was trying to form a second one. 
_________________________

01.18.2010Music Books (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Another dream that didn't make a lot of sense. Apparently, I was downloading music in pdf format, and trying to convert it into mp3 format. It didn't work out so well. In addition, there were errors in the book forms that needed to be corrected, but this rendered the entire file useless.  ::?:

----------


## Xedan

The heads are called Moai

----------


## Maria92

01.19.2010Dust in the Wind (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

In this dream, I am online on the DV forums (yet again). I believe Invader (Darth Vader) posted this picture of an artsy medallion type thing. It was a piece of bronze, I think, carved to look just like a bunch of tiny people. Some were falling out of the medallion, others were hanging on for dear llife. It was a very pretty and detailed piece. The whole thing was nailed to a moss-covered log over a pond. Somehow, the thread turned into a discussion on how mankind will ultimately fade away into extinction, and all the changes we've made to the world will be swallowed up by nature in due time. 
_________________________

01.19.2010Ye Olde Village (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

A very interesting one, this dream. It took place in three different perspectives. First, I was sitting in my English class, where the teacher is talking to us about the olden days; the days where butter was churned by hand, people had to chop their own firewood, and basically how much life sucked. The scene skips to me playing a video game based on some old town. My first task was to visit the wood chopper and bring firewood to poor Mrs. Smith. I got as far as Madam Smith's door when the point of view changed once more. Now I'm a spectator to the real-life old town village. There is a small dinner party gathered up in this house, which is dark, grimy, and poorly lit. The dream ends with Mrs. Smith throwing a fit over her stove. 
_________________________

01.19.2010Fifth Lucid Discussion Fragment (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Not the most vivid dream in the world, but I think it's worth mentioning. I remember waking up in my dream and thinking that I had had my fifth lucid. I found this to be utterly remarkable; having two lucid dreams in one week, yet alone a month. I was elated, but the dream either ends there or fades beyond my memory.

----------


## Serenity

I'd still count it as a lucid dream, even if it only lasted 3 seconds. The fact is, you realised you were dreaming.

----------


## Xedan

> I'd still count it as a lucid dream, even if it only lasted 3 seconds. The fact is, you realised you were dreaming.



This. I only remember looking at my hand and thinking in my most recent lucid. Nothing at all happened, and I didn't remember any other part of the dream.

By the way, how do you change the font color in the program? I just added my first program-formatted non-lucid and I don't care much for the blue color.

----------


## Maria92

> I'd still count it as a lucid dream, even if it only lasted 3 seconds. The fact is, you realised you were dreaming.



I didn't realize it, though...I had a false awakening and ended up _thinking_ that I had had a lucid dream, when in reality it never quite clicked. 





> This. I only remember looking at my hand and thinking in my most recent lucid. Nothing at all happened, and I didn't remember any other part of the dream.
> 
> By the way, how do you change the font color in the program? I just added my first program-formatted non-lucid and I don't care much for the blue color.



Under "settings," you click the "lucid" on the white background and pick the new color.

----------


## Maria92

01.21.2010Skul and the Zelda Riddle (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was with my sister. We had down the big globe and were looking at different countries. Thjis was like no globe I've ever seen before, and all the countries were scrammbled and chaotic. One country was Skul, a small spit of land around Russia and Greenland. It had come under Japanese oppression, and the only way to liberate the country was to cross a narrow land bridge to Russia and call in reinforcements. The land bridge was just like a Zelda game, and phantom knights were patrolling the bridge. An advice sign suggested that I lure them off the cliff, but also recommended that I dind't use bombs to do it with. This left me confused and wondering what to do.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Huhh...you get dreams where you KNOW you're in a foreign country sometimes.  I wish I had dreams like that!  Not the random annoying crap I get  :tongue2:

----------


## Maria92

Hehe, my dreams as of late have been very strange, and aren't making much sense.  ::|:  Hopefully, I'll start getting some decent sleep in the near future and things will clear up.

----------


## OfficerFlake

> Huhh...you get dreams where you KNOW you're in a foreign country sometimes.  I wish I had dreams like that!  Not the random annoying crap I get



My dreams are always like this. I am always aware of all my dream content... But just not aware of the fact that it IS a dream.  :Sad:

----------


## Maria92

01.22.2010White-haired Girl (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Hahah, I had a dream with Xedan's dream guide in it.  :Cheeky:  It wasn't all that fancy, and the memory is dim, but I definitely remember the white-haired girl. I believe I was giving her a haircut...and I remember that a lot of compliments were being exchanged. It was definitely a happy dream.

----------


## Xedan

> 01.22.2010White-haired Girl (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> Hahah, I had a dream with Xedan's dream guide in it.  It wasn't all that fancy, and the memory is dim, but I definitely remember the white-haired girl. I believe I was giving her a haircut...and I remember that a lot of compliments were being exchanged. It was definitely a happy dream.



You don't know her! I've never found an accurate picture of her so you couldn't possibly know her! Just kidding. That's cool you saw 'her'

----------


## Maria92

The alarm clock is killing my recall, which has been sucking as of late anyway. I really should build it back up again...

01.23.2010Hacker Fragment (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Only a short fragment in which I meet a 38-year-old failure of a man who has dedicated his career to being a youtube pirate. 
_________________________

01.23.2010LDS and Lucid Fragment (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Another short fragment. When I asked myself whether or not I ever realized I was dreaming, I recalled a tiny blip involving LDS, DV, and a very long...something. This something was either a bar code, number sequence, or word.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

I am not AT ALL surprised that, of all nights, you dreamt about me last night!  ::D:   ::D:

----------


## Serenity

> The alarm clock is killing my recall, which has been sucking as of late anyway. I really should build it back up again...
> 
> 01.23.2010Hacker Fragment (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> Only a short fragment in which I meet a 38-year-old failure of a man who has dedicated his career to being a youtube pirate.



I hear you, on the alarm clock. Though, this morning, I managed to get some really decent recall, even though I got woke up by my alarm.

And this, specifically...




> Only a short fragment in which I meet a 38-year-old failure of a man who has dedicated his career to being a youtube pirate.



Perhaps your dream was warning you?!

All in jest!  ::hug::

----------


## Maria92

01.24.2010Relevant Party Dream (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Riding on the heels of the news that I have been admitted to the Davidson Honors College, a dream about celebrating popped up. The dream began just after school got out. I had to go to work, which was apparently at Best Buy now. So many things were wrong with this dream that should have made me lucid. I drove the short distance to the local pre-school, for god-knows-what reason. My family caught up to me and followed me inside. The kids were playing something together as a group, but there was one chubby kid who had made a true masterpiece. Using those little beads you melt together, he had created a six-foot-tall portrait of Godzilla Takes Tokyo. There was Godzilla, who now had about twelve arms in the picture. There were buildings and cars. Planes were flying about, as were choppers. There was even a UFO that launched heat-seeking balls of energy that flew at the cars and caused them to flip over, all in the picture. I asked the teacher how the little boy had done all of this, and she told me that she had added the "magic" using photoshop. She just couldn't stand to see such a great work of art stand still. 

As we were leaving the preschool, my mom took out a bag of fancy bonbons. There were only three left, and she wondered where the hell they had all gone to. I had only had one or two, so I immediately suspected my sister, who has a tendency to chow down on things when you aren't looking. I told my mother that it was not me, then strode out of the school. I had to get to work, as it was getting late out. The sky was already dark, and the parking lot lights had come on. A voice called out, and  I turned around. My dad lobbed one of the three chocolates to me. I missed the catch, and it started to roll. He quickly fired off the other two, only one of which I was able to pluck from the air. The others were rolling down the parking lot, and I had to run to catch up to them. I finally grabbed the two, one of which I unwrapped and ate. There had apparently been a tear in the wrapper, as at first it tasted gritty and sort of like mud. After this, though, it was sweet and very creamy. I pocketed the other two, and made my way back to my car. 

I got in and threw the car in reverse. I looked in the rear-view just in time to see a glorious accident unfold. Ah, whatever...at least my way was clear now. I began to back up, only to realize that there was a very large truck parked right behind me. I slammed on the brakes, but the car continued to slip backward. I threw the car in drive just as I was about to scrape the truck. I was now going forward, but now I was headed right for another car. I hit the brakes again, but the car continued to go forward. I chucked the car into reverse again, and finally cleared the hazards. With that, I proceeded to my place of work. 

I found a new parking lot, but it was the wrong one. Luckily, Best Buy now had a door on the side of the building that led right to this parking lot. Too late to care, I hurried inside, and the dream ended.

----------


## Serenity

Omg, whenever I get behind the wheel of a car in my dreams, I'm a terror on the road (driving on the wrong side, etc)...

Oh wait, I'm a terror on the roads IRL, too  :tongue2: 

Isn't it funny how something can pop up early, like going to work... a million things can happen in between, and yet your dream comes back to it?

There was a dream two nights ago I should'a got lucid from. I was in gym class playing volleyball with a heavy deflated ball that I was having troubles holding/picking up. W.T.F?

----------


## Maria92

Yeah, I'm a menace to society in my dream car, too.  ::D:  I love tearing through residential neighborhoods at 45 mph, sending people fleeing for their lives.  :mwahaha: 

Yeah, that was a really strange dream you had.  ::?:

----------


## Conkt

Haha, I hate how things are just so obviously fake _after_ you wake up! Oh, and congrats on the good news  :smiley:

----------


## Maria92

Thanks, man! I'm really looking forward to it.  :smiley:

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Wow, Mario!  A dream involving cars...I used to have dreams involving cars when I was younger with my sister.  I'd always make her drive-because I was scared to.  She seemed like an ok driver.  A year ago, I started to be the one driving, before I started to drive, so, I must've been getting older/was ready for it.

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

Your dream journal is awesome, Mario.

----------


## ReachingForTheDream

Just ran into your tea dream... freakin hilarious! xD

----------


## Xedan

> Just ran into your tea dream... freakin hilarious! xD



lol, just read it too. I AM the tea master!

----------


## Maria92

Hahah, one of my better ones, for sure.  ::biggrin::

----------


## lucidreamsavy

TEA DREAM?  Am I missin somethin?

----------


## Maria92

It's under my favorite dreams on the first page.  :wink2:

----------


## Maria92

01.27.2010Slay the dry spell! (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Bordering the third straight day of no recall, I had at least a fragment from last night. I was on DV, debating with Carousoul, and I had somehow earned a cusom colored user title.

----------


## Xedan

Tell me the secret! Ask your dreams!

----------


## Maria92

01.29.2010Arctic Foxkeh (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

 





Strange dream. I was in the arctic, minding my own business, when an alien race that looked like foxkehs siezed me and my friend. They told us that we had to play golf to survive. Meanwhile, a massive ship headed for Japan was being overrun. The unpacking robots were being thrown overboard and smashed, which was a shame, as it seemed that the robots had emotions. Well, the boat was robbed and we golfed impressively, and we were released, the day saved from some sort of unseen attacker.

----------


## Spenner

If your dreams were an autobiography, I would not be surprised  :wink2: 

Hurrr, but nah these are pretty freekin radical  ::cooler::  

The alarm clock really messes up my recall, too- though after I fall back asleep after shutting it off (happens often) I dream again and remember them very vividly-- sometimes 3 in like 20 minutes o_O

----------


## Maria92

I had two other dreams that slipped right through my memory as I was writing up the Foxkeh one.  :tongue2:

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Lucky, Mario, one of your "this is not so boring dreams".

----------


## Maria92

01.30.2010Beach Party! (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was standing on the golden sands of a public beach with my family. There were people about, but not a crazy number of people. "Comfortable" is an accurate word. I do believe that I was on Hawaii. After some general beach fun, I started talking to my sister about Scooby Doo movies for some reason. I grew tired of this quickly, and went to roam for a drink. 

I soon found a drinking fountain, but it was in sad shape. It was tall and had four places to drink from. The water had to be run for a minute or two before it came out cold. I circled the fountain, looking for one that was already cold. I found such a spicket, and lo and behold, root beer came out! It was delicious. 

I showed my family the fountain, but they weren't as fascinated by it as I was. We decided to go hit up a restaurant for some grub. There was one close-ish to the beach, and this is where we went. It seemed to specialize in Mexican and...well, everything else, actually. I ordered a taco smooshed together with spicy stuff and curried chicken, and loaded with chilis. I only realized seconds after the order was placed that this was going to be a killer meal. As we were looking about the building (it had cheap merchandise hanging from every wall), my mother told me I was in for a world of hurt. Luckily, the dream ended right after this. 
_________________________

01.30.2010College Man (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This dream was sort of...confuddling. I was apparently at the end of the final semester of High School. I had just taken the semester tests, and was eagerly awaiting my results. I was blowing off some frustration/impatience by levitating on a broomstick under the overhang of the roof of my house. It was raining, so there wasn't a lot of room for error. I got wet anyway. 

The dream skips to a train station, where I am boarding the train for College. My Dad kept trying to talk me out of it, but I firmly insisted that this was the only way. He finally consented and I took my seat. The dream ends.

----------


## Serenity

> I was blowing off some frustration/impatience by levitating on a broomstick under the overhang of the roof of my house. It was raining, so there wasn't a lot of room for error.



Bugger! Good opportunity, there!

----------


## OfficerFlake

You had me posting this at broomstick. :3

----------


## Maria92

Hahah, that was fun. I liked flying around on a broomstick. Now if I can just develop a good evil cackle...*adds to lucid task list*

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> Hahah, that was fun. I liked flying around on a broomstick. Now if I can just develop a good evil cackle...*adds to lucid task list*



Hmm...you added something from my DJ as well as this.  Don't overload with goals!

----------


## Xedan

He already has far too many  :tongue2: 

And why does no one ever post in my DJ. Maybe I should make the sig link more obvious.

----------


## Maria92

I'm making a beeline for goal #350, and that doesn't even include the *ahem* private task list.  :wink2:  

Yeah, definitely need a more obvious link...

----------


## Serenity

> He already has far too many 
> 
> And why does no one ever post in my DJ. Maybe I should make the sig link more obvious.



I just went over and subscribed. I'm just slow on these things!

----------


## Maria92

01.31.2010Children of the Never-Ending Forehead (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was sitting at the computer at the Speed Dial home page. I hit the stumbleupon button and was taken to a site that did nothing but mock the characters of Code Lyoko, a silly show with characters that have truly massive foreheads. The site was merciless. After the main ripping, though, it showed how the series started. Apparently, it started when the Computer woke up and sent out a weak SOS over the school's intercom. The kids traced the signal back to the factory. They moved under robotic arms and such, which they found to be creepy. Finally, they found the source; an ancient computer that looked sort of like a copy machine. It called up a tutorial, which the computer guy followed and used to turn on the computer all the way. The dream ended somewhere shortly after this. 
_________________________

01.31.2010Treasure Hunting (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Fun dream. At points, I had trouble distinguishing between whether I was playing a game or not. Some pieces were happening in real time, while others were taking place through an interface of some sort. My sister and I were working as a team to become the ultimate treasure hunters. Part One had a maximum goal of 80,000 pieces of treasure. I used the interface to send out a ship and raid other ships for loot. Later, my sister and I were running down this cobblestone path, jumping over obstacles in real-time to get to the floating coins. It was night when we were grabbing the coins, but the path was well-lit with lanterns and such. Dream ended right before completing Part One.

----------


## Maria92

02.02.2010The Stroke (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was loafing around home when I realized I was incredibly bored. Wanting to go do something, I proceeded to walk down to the convenience store, about a quarter mile away. I did not take socks or shoes, as it was summer and warm. That said, the roads were very rocky, and every now and then a rock dug into my foot, causing discomfort. I made it to the store, though. Once inside, I grabbed a few random things, like twinkies. As I was chatting up the cashier, the phone rang. She informed me that my folks had just called. I did not have a cell phone, and a quick check of my pockets revealed that I only had my eyeglass cleaning cloth. Seeing as how I knew the cashier well, she let me use the phone behind the counter. Turns out, my father had had a stroke. He was tanking fast, and I needed to be there to take him to the hospital. I sprinted all the way home and found my dad in a sad shape, half his face drooping. I knew that brain cells were dying every second, so I hurried him and my family to the car. 

Dream skips to the hospital, where my dad is in recovery. His memory seems to have taken a hit, and he's having trouble putting together words and phrases. My mom said something to the effect of: "I knew it had an effect on his brain." The dream ends.

----------


## stray

That's a sad/scary dream. I hate dreaming about my parents in peril...

----------


## lucidreamsavy

OMG, Mario.  You were chattin up the female cashier...lol!

----------


## Maria92

> OMG, Mario.  You were chattin up the female cashier...lol!



Don't worry...she was kind of hard to look at...it was mostly just talking to one like a friend or acquaintance.

----------


## OfficerFlake

*Cough* THANKS *cough*

*HINT HINT, guys...*

----------


## Maria92

02.04.2010Frosty the Weirdo (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This dream seemed a great deal like a commercial. It started with two kids happily piling snow together, trying to make a snowman. The announcer commented that Little Suzy would love to see her creation come to life. There was a close-up of the snowman's face. He was beaming widely until the announcer said, "Well, too bad that can never happen." The snowman frowned. "But wait, there's more!" The snowman cocked one eyebrow, as if to say, "WTF?"  ::wtf::  The commercial went on to explain this great new movie-editing software. Dream ended shortly after this.

----------


## Loaf

Nice DJ. Although I am kind of wondering why all of you are thanking every single post you make.

----------


## Maria92

> Nice DJ. Although I am kind of wondering why all of you are thanking every single post you make.



Thank you. 

...and I thank people because I really do appreciate comments in my DJ.  :Cheeky:  

Sorry, everyone, for the lack of entry today...I had a few fragments that promptly slipped right through my grasp upon waking. Maybe tomorrow. ...I really need to work on my recall. No more 2 a.m. spam fests for me.  ::roll::

----------


## OfficerFlake

Coz we are the power pals...  ::D: 

Speaking of which... Why am I being negged recently? :/

----------


## Maria92

Negged? I'm still thanking you...

Power Pals, Go!

----------


## Maria92

02.06.2010Missile Chase! (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

 



I was flying through space with my family aboard a helicopter. We found a small planet to land on temporarily. We brought our helicopter in close, and somehow made it to the ground. The chopper was set on autopilot and programmed to hover there while we looked around. 

The small bit of land we landed on was very unusual. There was a beach, some pine trees, and an eerily-familiar house. A few natives ended up throwing stones at the helicopter, which didn't do much at all. 

We ended up sitting at the beach in front of this large console containing three buttons. That's when the copter fell right out of the sky for seemingly no reason at all. Figuring I had nothing else to lose, I pressed one of the green buttons. There was the sound of a missile being launched, and soon after, a faint "pop." I pressed the button again. Again, the same sound and short "pop." There was a whitish-peach button with a bit of grime on it. I pressed this, and a different sort of missile-launching sound came, and the same "pop." There was a very large, red button on the panel, but I dared not touch it. 

My first thought after hearing the missiles was "secret passageway." It made sense, really...missiles being launched at the location of a trap door. It was a good puzzle. I pressed the button once more, and a missile blasted itself somewhat behind me and to the right. I turned around and saw the missile in the picture spazzing out. It was twisting and flopping, and doing all but exploding. It flipped around and started coming right at me. I stepped to the side and it sped right past, out into the water. Something was wrong in its design, as it pulled left and made a full circle back to me. Now it was actually chasing me. I leapt up on a sort of metal cage, but the missile sort of randomly twisted into the air. I leapt down and started running through the pine trees. The missile followed. I jumped out of the way, and it ran into a big lake, where it again gained speed. It was making the exact same sound as the missile did in The Great Race. 

Again, the missile pulled to the right, and again I found myself running for my life. This was one determined bugger. I ran up a flight of stairs, which the missile handled without problems. At the top, I slammed the door shut, and the dream ended.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

A space dream!  Is that your first one?  I've had many of them but they were more freaky then violent, just because it's empty space (space in both meanings, lulz).

----------


## Loaf

> they were more freaky then violent, just because it's empty space.



I had that issue a while back, I managed to get over it though.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> I had that issue a while back, I managed to get over it though.



If you're talking about in LD's, I've never had a LD where I was in space before.  I don't want to!  So, it's not like I get the choice to change my feelings about space in my regular dreams, if you know what I mean.

----------


## Xedan

> 



fREAKING aWESOME, GOOD SIR!

HEHE, caps lock. shit.

----------


## Maria92

02.07.2010Arrrrgh! (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was somewhere in the 1600's, I think, or whenever there were pirates left in the world. This great sea monster was terrorizing all the ships, and it was my duty to slay this foul beast. I was assigned to a master to train. 

-skip-

After what was seemingly a sufficient training session, I arrived on the deck of one of the ships. I had a mighty sword and battle armor made from the tough, green skin of the beast itself. It showed itself, leaping out of the water with great force. The monster was a brilliant shade of lime green. The fact that it spoke English revealed the creaeture's intelligence. I charged fiercely. The creature slashed with tentacles, claws, razor-sharp nails, all of which I dodged or severed. I made it to the head, which I lopped off. There was no blood; just the sound of the head hitting the water below. The monster's carcass paused a moment, then fell back into the sea. 
_________________________

02.07.2010Survivor: WTF Islands (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This dream took place entirely from a third-person omnisicent point of view...similar to being invisible and intangible...like TV, but if you could actually insert yourself into the story, move about within the picture, and not interfere in the flow of the show. 

The dream was very similar to the show Survivor. There were two camps on two different islands. Each island was somewhat large, and had a river that ran through it. The interesting thing was that the terrain could be moved around at will. I saw a steady progression of the islands coming together, which was somehow disturbing the natural flow of the rivers. The camps seemed to be divided on the basis of gender. A woman on one island decided that she absolutely needed to see her husband on the other. She crossed a narrow bridge without hand rails, made entirely out of what appeared to be plastic or fiberglass, and cut through the other island's jungle. 

She found her husband, and brought with her some sort of powerpoint. Where she got it or how she made it, or how it was even able to exist outside the computer, I shall never know. It contained an animated gif (printed out onto a moving picture) displaying Mario going postal on some monster. She decided to bring her hubby back to her camp, and so the couple began gathering up his things. *fade out*
_________________________

02.07.2010LDS's Powerpoint (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

The dream is a tad fuzzy, but I remember two things for sure: LDS was there (and looking very cute, too), and she was instructing me on how to build a powerpoint. Not much beyond this. I made a very nice presentation, about 15 slides long, I think. 
_________________________

02.07.2010Water Bottle Bomb Museum (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Interesting dream, to say the least. There was this museum devoted to bombs, especially of the older type. In one display case, there were bottles sort of shaped like bombs. I moved the glass and nabbed one of the bottles...the water inside was still fresh. I took a swig, then considered the possibility that the fluid inside was nitroglycerin. I froze, then realized that I was dead either way, so I went ahead and set the bottle back in the display. *fade out*
4 dreams in one night. Best I've done in a long time!  ::D:

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Did you see me?  I mean, were we in the same room?

----------


## Maria92

Ayup! I did. You were very pretty.

----------


## Serenity

Amg, your pirate dream was epic!

----------


## Maria92

Thanks! I love actiony dream fighting.  ::D:

----------


## J.D.

> Amg, your pirate dream was epic!



Agreed!  Good readin', Mario!

----------


## beachgirl

very fun missle dream!

----------


## Kraftwerk

> *Spoiler* for _Dream Journal Entries_: 
> 
> 
> 
> 02.07.2010
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Dream Journal Entries_: 
> ...



Wow, those are all really interesting! Good job remembering 4 dreams in one night!

----------


## Xedan

Mario, did you know Loaf ranked this thread fifth out of all DJs?

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Mario, did you know Loaf ranked this thread fifth out of all DJs?



Woh, Holy Crap. Congratz mario!!

----------


## Maria92

> Agreed!  Good readin', Mario!



Thanks, mate! 





> very fun missle dream!



Aye, it was.  ::content::  





> Wow, those are all really interesting! Good job remembering 4 dreams in one night!



Thank you so much! I think it also sort of kick-started my motivation.  :Shades wink: 





> Mario, did you know Loaf ranked this thread fifth out of all DJs?



...holy feck, are you serious?  :Rock out:  





> Woh, Holy Crap. Congratz mario!!



Thanks, man! Thank yourself, too. I'm so grateful to be getting so many readers and comments!  :smiley:

----------


## Xedan

oh, and btw, I added media to every post in my DJ. I will become number one!  :mwahaha:

----------


## Hidden

> Amg, your pirate dream was epic!



This.  O.O I've been missing out!  Subscribed.

Awesome titles too.  "Frosty the Weirdo," "Water Bottle Bomb Museum"...  Love it. =)

----------


## Maria92

> This.  O.O I've been missing out!  Subscribed.
> 
> Awesome titles too.  "Frosty the Weirdo," "Water Bottle Bomb Museum"...  Love it. =)



You people just keep making my day.  :smiley:

----------


## Maria92

02.09.2010GIFfing Around (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Woke up with a few dreams, most of which I've forgotten. :/

In this dream, I was logged on to both Dream Views and Imageshack. I was locked in contest with some guy named Dave; we were seeing who coud either build or find the coolest gif movie on the internet. It started out light, with a few emotes, but it wasn't long before he was ramping it up. I was forced to build some of my own and add in matching sound. He responded likewise. At the end of it, we both had 30-minute-long files. Invader was there to judge, as well as a few other DV members. I believe Invader liked mine the best, but Loaf took Dave's side.

----------


## Maria92

02.10.2010Wood in the Sky Keeps Me Yearnin' (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Very vivid dream. I was on the campus of my local community college, chatting on some sort of modified IRC-based forum. There were a few people online, and I believe I was asking them about lucid dreaming, etc. Some of them went off to change avatars, or yak about the latest movies. One guy, though, kept talking with me. After a bit, I hung up and left. I walked outside; the sky was lit up in a beautiful sunset display, mostly blues and purples. A large, wooden block was floating in the sky...similar to what might be encountered in Super Mario Galaxy. I remember thinking that if only I were lucid, I would fly up and walk about the giant block. I stumbled about the dream scape, trying to get closer to the block...in the process, I got sort of stuck betweent this post and a big truck. After a bit of wiggling and sucking exhaust, I went around. The dream fades into fuzziness. 
_________________________

02.10.2010Pope-Fap and Banhurt (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Simple dream. I posted a comment in the "nodding smiley" thread a bit back about how we should have the pope fap emote. I came back to the thread, only to find that Banhurt had fixed and added it, along with many others. Hovering over the emote revealed a message such as: "Yet another emote fixed by Banhurt for Mario92."

----------


## Hidden

Super Mario Galaxy is a really fun game.  That reminds me that I never actually finished it...

Lol, the Banhurt dream is great! xP

----------


## Xedan

I don't think it's possibly to finish that game  :tongue2:

----------


## Maria92

> I don't think it's possibly to finish that game



I finished it through twice.  :Cheeky:

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> I finished it through twice.



Yeah, Mario!  You better have!  After all, you are Mario92.

----------


## Maria92

02.11.2010Wilted Star Fruit (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Not the most pleasant dream ever. I was in my room, tending to my star fruit. It was severely wilted and drooping. I touched it, and a brown, mushy spot in the center of the stem formed. The plant fell over (this is just a seedling, by the way), and then bark swept up and down the stem from the brown spot. I adjusted the plant as best I could, but the plant was locked in the new position. I decided to leave it be and see what became of the poor thing. I picked up the glass jar and placed it back over the little seedling to preserve humidity. The dream ends. 
_________________________

02.11.2010Bad Teeth (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was looking in a mirror in this dream; specifically, my bottom teeth. I have already gone through braces, but I noticed that one tooth was way too far back for comfort. Upon closer inspection, I found that the gums beneath were sort of this unhealthy blackish color. The dream ended with me resolving to brush seven times a day. 
_________________________

02.11.2010Debates and Presents (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a printer in this dream, and I was using it. It was a simple printer; nothing fancy. I was printing out several things all at once. One item was a script for a radio talk show, one was a shopping list of potential gift ideas for my grandmother and sister, and one was a packet of data and findings for a debate I was carrying out in real life. The dream itself was very confusing, and quite random. I did some debating on a playground, and maybe some with my grandmother. Didn't use the radio script, or go shopping. 
_________________________

02.11.2010McDonald's and the Bathrooms (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

So, simple dream. I was at McDonald's. We had ordered a large meal and taken our seats. I snacked on a fish filet and fries. Didn't quite have room for the Big Mac I had also ordered (I can put it away in reality). Well, soon after, I found I had to pee. My sister had to, too, so we searched for the bathrooms. We found them behind the counter where the people work. There was only one bathroom that served both genders at once. It was empty, and grody beyond all reason. (This may be sparked from a brief conversation I had with my sister yesterday about not using public bathrooms.) The color scheme was brown and orange, and it was poorly lit. The porcelain fixtures seemed to still be in working order, though. The dream ended. 
I'm on a roll!  :Rock out:

----------


## Hidden

Woot, four dreams, good job!

Your last dream reminded me of a dream I had last night where I had to pee, except I didn't bother to find a bathroom. =P  Oddly, I can't remember whether I was lucid...

----------


## lucidreamsavy

NICE!  4 dreams!

And, a teeth dream.  A BAD teeth dream.  I've had many of those, unfortuantaly.  Well, I have had many things happen to my teeth:  two sets of braces, one still on, 11 teeth pulled out....ETC, ETC.

----------


## OfficerFlake

> I'm on a roll!



Me too! 5 Lucids in a week! :0

----------


## Maria92

02.12.2010Losing My Virginity (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

...but not really. In this dream, I was seated at the desk of my U.S. Government class, chatting with one of my classmates and my health teacher. Somehow, the issue of sex came up, and when asked whether I was a virgin or not, I simply responded with, "no comment" and a wink.  :Shades wink:  The teacher asked a second time, and again, "no comment." The third time, she seemed to be desparate, panicked, and sort of mortified, so I finally admitted that I was still a virgin. 
_________________________

02.12.2010Survivor - Wagers (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Another Survivor dream. In this one, the two tribes were gathered for a reward challenge. It called for making wagers, so James (the hunk) stepped up and bet the inverse of 3(pi)/4 to 8. (If you understand what that means, you are a math geek). The wager was accepted, the challenge commenced, and the dream promptly ended. 
_________________________

02.12.2010More Accidental Pronz (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This dream was just awkward. My dad was in my room, and I was showing off my laptop. I opened up Firefox, but instead of taking me to Speed Dial (which is my home page), it took me to some twisted Google site that only exists in my dreams. It was loaded with images of naked and semi-naked girls. I tried to find a safe spot on the screen, but one did not exist. My dad didn't care a lick, but I was embarrassed as hell. In a fit of desparation, I went to the Google home page, but guess what was waiting beneath the search bar? Another nekked woman. At this point, I was going, "Oh, come on! I'm not THAT bad!" The dream ended.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

OMG, I know what you mean by the inverse  :tongue2: .  It's because that's one easy thing that we were just doing in Algebra..

----------


## Hidden

Haha, I understand it too.  And yeah, I am a geek. =P

----------


## Maria92

It's time for another...

BONUS ENTRY OF
SHOCKING RECALL!
02.12.2010Fly Frenzy (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was running an experiment in this dream. I had six vials of fruit flies. The flies were just hatching, and hatching in droves. Black clouds seemed to form in the vials, and the flies were piling atop one another. Groups of flies were clinging to the foam stoppers at the tops of the vials, their weight dragging them down. My mother was panicking; I was worried about how to get the stoppers out without smooshing the flies. The dream ends with me watching the flies multiply wildly. 
_________________________

02.12.2010Disney's Buddha (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

My family and I were at some Disney theme park, apparently on school business with my sister. She took a tour around the park, then took a quiz about what she saw. There was one really stupid question that nobody got right, though. In order to see for ourselves how tricky it was to answer, my mother, my sister, and myself boarded a tour tram. We were driving through this jungle-type area, and cruized past a Buddhist temple, the floors covered in ceramic tiles, each one carrying a unique rune. Either a monk or the spirit of a monk was chilling in the temple. On the first pass, I was so engrossed with the temple, that I did not notice the small, plastic sign showing the year the temple was discovered, which was the item on my sister's test. Agreeing that the question was, indeed, impossible to answer, we got off and studied the temple more closely. On the left, all the original runes were in place. On the right, however, Disney had added some of its own tacky handiwork; buckets and leftover construction tape revealed this. There was a million-dollar note in ceramic form, as well as Mickey Mouse ears in the ceramic floor. The monk seemed greatly saddened by this. The dream ended shortly after.

----------


## OfficerFlake

What's this Mario? Still got the V card?

Hehe talk to me sometime... Could teach you a few things.  :wink2:  XD

----------


## Maria92

Yeah, damn card is burning a hole in my pocket, so to speak.  :tongue2:

----------


## Serenity

> I went to the Google home page, but guess what was waiting beneath the search bar? Another nekked woman. At this point, I was going, "Oh, come on! I'm not THAT bad!" The dream ended.



Bahaha! You don't think so?  :wink2:

----------


## Maria92

02.14.2010Glasses Computer (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was walking about in this hotel when I spotted my old Biology teacher. I went up to say hello, for old time's sake, when I noticed she was fiddling with her glasses. I soon realized that she was using a sophisticated computer built right into the glasses. A wire ran down one of the sides into a power pack on her hip. She was grappling with the internet; I found out that she was using a stripped-down, crappy copy of Internet Explorer, which she had apparently copied from the computer at the Bulldog, a local pub. I opened up her applications, demanding that she ditch that shovelware and trade up for a _real_ browser. She was hesitant, but I told her I would patch her up with Chrome. She reluctantly agreed, and I logged on with her crapware. I'm not sure how the typing mechanism worked, but I somehow did a google search and found Chrome. To my amazement, the program was about 42 MB; a figure that nearly made my teacher faint. Keep in mind that this is experimental technology, designed to see if it works only; there wasn't a lot of space. I searched for an even more stripped down version...my first thought was to get a previous version of Chrome. I found one for half the memory, but it was still too large. My teacher, clearly fed up at this point, snatched back her glasses before I could find a mobile version. The dream ended shortly after. Within the dream, I do remember that my problem-solving functions kicked in, and I seemed to be actively trying to figure out a solution, instead of just going along for the ride. I shall take this as a good sign in my quest for lucidity. 
_________________________

02.14.2010Hide and Go Boom (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I don't know why, but I find dreams involving large amounts of danger to be extremely fun. The dream started with me bursting into a hotel lobby, my friend beside me, and a strong girl with a fiery temper about fifty yards behind. It was a large lobby that led into a long, straight hallway. I took a turn at the first left I found, hoping I had made the corner before the girl saw me. Sure enough, there was very little cover where I had ended up; it was a large, open card room that led to a large, open playroom, which led right back into the hallway. I wedged myself into a corner, hoping the girl did not follow me, and instead went after my friend. My heart skipped a beat as she walked by the turn...she was moving at a brisque walk now. It seemed she had caught my friend, and the two had teamed up. The last thing they wanted to do, however, was catch me. Instead, the two headed through these regal glass doors and down a staircase to the pool. I cursed my luck; the pool seemed like such fun. Oh well, it would just have to wait until they left. The dream ended about here. 
_________________________

02.14.2010Deery Follows Spam?  (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Sort of a dream about DeeryTheDear. I have been working on a project in Sketchup, and I recently took a screenshot, which I posted in the World Record thread. Deery posted a comment saying that two of the pictures I posted must have been porn, as they didn't work. I scrolled up. One of the pictures was supposed to be the Excellent Frog, but it seemed the link was busted, and opening the spoiler didn't do anything at all. The second one was the screenshot; I got the "account inactive for 90 days" box. That was weird, considering I used Imageshack. LDS commented on there being a strict 5-minute rule, which baffled me. The dream ended when she said "hi" and I said "hi" back. 
_________________________

02.14.2010Secret Agent Woman (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Three similar dreams in one night? Spooky. 

I was sort of watching this dream unfold, not from 3rd person, but more as a bystander. This bad man had stolen a very valuable, little black book. A small team of secret agents in black suits (not really secret, I guess) came running after him. He got cornered by the crowd and a parked van. He raised his hands, holding up the book. One of the agents saw her opportunity and sparta-kicked him to the ground. The book flew from his hands and landed on the ground, alongside a blackberry. This athletic, spry young man of about 6'6" came up and nabbed the blackberry and the book in one fell swoop, then sprinted off. The agent woman chased after him. Somehow, I got caught up in the mess, and ended up inside a hotel for the third time that night. I found a sort of dance studio with many mirrors to hide out in. The floor was just like that of a real dance studio; still hard, but with a bit of spring, and just the right amount of slipperiness. I sat down with my back to a mirror, though it didn't seem like the end of the room; there was an equal set of mirrors on the other side of the room that made it seem like the stage stretched on forever. The dream ended.

----------


## Serenity

Nice recall! And I agree with your assumption on the first dream. I think that's great news for your lucidity  :smiley:

----------


## Maria92

Thank you!  ::biggrin::  It's one of the first times I actually remember having cognitive thought in a dream.

----------


## Maria92

Bonus Entry of
SHOCKING RECALL
02.14.2010Spider Mite Fragment (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Had a dream that my sister found spider mites crawling about on my banana tree. She wiped some of them off, and I just said, "oh, crap." The dream ended.

----------


## Hidden

Wow, nice recall.  I also think dangerous dreams are fun. =)

----------


## SkA_DaRk_Che

> Bonus Entry of
> SHOCKING RECALL
> 02.14.2010Spider Mite Fragment (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> Had a dream that my sister found spider mites crawling about on my banana tree. She wiped some of them off, and I just said, "oh, crap." The dream ended.



lol but hey do you actually own a banana tree?( Given your interest in botany)

Hopefully you'll have better recall tonight bro.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Mario, since I've been gone, a quarter of those dreams were action-y and interesting.  If I were to look in my normal DJ to find interesting, action-y dreams like yours...I would find, like, zero

----------


## Maria92

> lol but hey do you actually own a banana tree?( Given your interest in botany)
> 
> Hopefully you'll have better recall tonight bro.



Ayup, I really own a banana tree. He's doing pretty darn good, too! 3' tall, at least. 

Oh, and that was the 5th dream of the night, too, but thanks!  ::biggrin:: 





> Mario, since I've been gone, a quarter of those dreams were action-y and interesting.  If I were to look in my normal DJ to find interesting, action-y dreams like yours...I would find, like, zero



I dunno...being half-naked in pubic sounds sort of interesting.  :Shades wink:

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> I dunno...being half-naked in pubic sounds sort of interesting.



Gosh Mario...I sense a sexual implication there....Maybe for you...for me, not fun.

EDIT:  You were picturing stuff when you read that, weren't you?

----------


## Maria92

> Gosh Mario...I sense a sexual implication there....



Jeez, it's like you know me or something...





> Maybe for you...for me, not fun.



Tis true. 





> EDIT:  You were picturing stuff when you read that, weren't you?



Actually, no. I was thinking more along the lines of how much fun it would be to see the reactions of the DC's as you walk down the street in the buff.  ::lol::

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> Jeez, it's like you know me or something...



What would make you think that, Mario?





> Actually, no. I was thinking more along the lines of how much fun it would be to see the reactions of the DC's as you walk down the street in the buff.



Sure, you speak lies...I don't care if you admit it.  So, you hear my nakedness descriptions, and you think about on coming DC's?  And...I was even walking...I was just sittin in the nude, just a towel, and the first one...nothing  :tongue2: .

----------


## Maria92

I sort of twisted the dream to both make a point (which failed) and to fit my own agenda...just saying, if I were in that situation, I'd probably wake up laughing like crazy.

----------


## Maria92

02.15.2010Super Mario Moderator! (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Short dream. I logged on to DV, and found four blue stars next to my name, as well as a "Welcome, Mario92, to the Mods!" thread. It was sort of cool, really. 
_________________________

02.15.2010Color Schemes and Interspecies War (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was working in Sketchup, toying with the color schemes. There was an odd system, similar to Hexadecimal, but using altogether different numbers. Small, green, ant-sized creatures with human-like intelligence had come to co-habit the earth with humans. However, they were building large numbers of war ships, yet claimed to be completely peaceful. They worshipped a massive brain in a vat; many were worried of the brain issuing an order to eliminate all humans. The dream ended when the little green dudes in the battleships invaded my program and wouldn't get out. Stubborn blighters. 
_________________________

02.15.2010Brewster Returns! (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

A DV dream that took place in the physical world. How interesting. 

Well, I was walking down the street, when I started running into DV members. Jeff was there, and so was Seeker, I believe. Seeker said that Brewster had returned, and was being treated as a "newer" old member; that is, even though he joined in June of 2006, he was to be treated as a newbie. He was shouting this from across the street, and I responded with a thumbs-up. Brewster's avatar was a cluster of lychees...this exact picture, even.

----------


## SkA_DaRk_Che

Nice pic and nice dream man. You should like post this in the thread about dreams of DV members .

----------


## Maria92

Darn, why is it just one dream? 

Okay, I think I found the problem. Fix'd. 

And yeah, I should.  :smiley:

----------


## Hidden

The alien dream is awesome.

Lychees...  I didn't know they looked so much like raspberries.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

What, Mario, a DV dream, and I wasn't in it?!  JK.  You are on a roll with dreams!  Been going to bed earlier?  I remember 0 from today, yay!...I remember my dream from yesturday morning, another one.  Too personal and depressing to go into detail, but my friend, the one from my LD a few days ago, said that she didn't want to be my friend anymore  :Sad: .  I inclined her to give me a second chance....she, sadly, gave me that chance.  That's all I remember anyway... :Sad: .

But, in real life we are mostly good.  She gave me a Valentine's day card today, we didn't see each other on Friday.  Yeah, why DO you guys care  :tongue2: .  Oh wait, I know what the answer will be.

OK, I am as of NOW done blabbering.

----------


## Maria92

::biggrin::  

Yeah, I've been going to bed earlier...though not so much last night.  :tongue2:  I now have another new project, and when added to my epic piles of homework, things are looking bleaker and bleaker for my future recall.  :Sad:

----------


## Maria92

02.16.2010Have You Seen My Guitar?  (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was at home, upstairs. My sister had plugged in the Wii, and Guitar Hero had loaded. Back in the day, I was a GH pro, but in the dream I was reduced to medium. I placed my controller down and came back a minute later, only to find that it had disappeared. I searched everywhere, but couldn't find it. My sister was looking impatient, but I simply could not locate the controller. Dream ended somewhere in here.

----------


## Portalboat

Wait, you have Guitar Hero for the Wii? Which one?

----------


## Maria92

The third one, and Aerosmith. Then I started sucking, and my hand started cramping, and I discovered the internet.  :tongue2:

----------


## OfficerFlake

Lol Playing GH3 hero (L.O.R.) on Expert Carrer... stuck on the 8th Teir :/

Fun yet Challenging times :3

My aims for GH3:

Finish it on expert.

Play all my favourite songs to a 100% FC.

Learn all my songs by heart so I can play Performance mode and be a show off asshole XD

...

Raining Blood by Slayer.... Mosh part = DEATH.

----------


## Maria92

02.18.2010Tiger Car (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Unusual dream that refuses to make much in the way of sense at all. I was at a car dealership, trading in my perfectly good car for some zippy blue something-or-other. Basically, your generic, boring car. It was this hideous shade of dark blue...I wanted either black or red. The salesman told me it was the color of choice for Tiger Woods, and I decided the car wasn't _too_ bad. 
_________________________

02.18.2010Weird-Ass Saturdays (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Another dream of unusual confusion. I was at school on a Saturday, doing random things. First, I noticed a poster of a rather admirable man...his teeth were gapped and crooked, and he was far from being a looker. I somehow right-clicked one of his teeth and selected "copy image." I then pasted it around the school. 

On my way to class, the librarian remarked on how full the garbage cans were...they were absolutely brimming, and quite massive, to boot. I walked among the cans, feeling sort of safe in this new cave. The hallway had been dimmed a yellow color...tissue paper covered the fluorescent bulbs, casting the sunset glow. This added to the secure cave feeling. It was a happy dream, all in all.

----------


## Maria92

02.19.2010Torrent Fragment (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Just a quick fragment where my torrents finally finished downloading. I checked them out, only to find the movies were of extremely poor quality; so bad, that I had to delete the lot of them and start completely anew. Oh, the frustration...

----------


## Serenity

That would piss me off!!

----------


## Maria92

It's all good, though. The videos are beautiful, the manga came in great, and the shows are to die for.  :smiley:

----------


## Maria92

Ladies and Gentlespoons, inspired by the dream journals of both Serenity and LDS, I have decided to adapt a "scene description" category for my dreams. Here is a sample of the template:

02.21.2010Test (Note)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

This is what the new format will look like. This means that the non-dream section has been removed, though. But that's okay, since I never used it anyway.  ::D:

----------


## Maria92

02.22.2010The Neighbors Lucid Dream? (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

In this dream, I woke up very early...about 7:00. My mother suggested that I drive over to the neighbor's place and go play with the neighbor kids. 

The dream skips to me being on the front porch. It is foggy out, and also a bit nippy. The house is two stories high, and sided with gray wood. The driveway is covered in gravel. The curtains were all closed and the blinds drawn. Everyone was still asleep. I began wondering why I had driven all the way down here, and why my mother hadn't stopped me. It would have made much more sense to wait a few hours and call ahead. 

I climbed back into the car, when I noticed two boys in the driveway, wielding wii controllers. There was no TV around, but they were slicing and hacking through the air as if they knew exactly what they were doing. Apparently, they weren't allowed to play the wii, and they wanted to get in some early-morning playing without anyone finding out. 

The dream skipped to when the adults were awake. The mother had recently taken a 30-day Boy Scout trip; she recorded her dreams along the way. On 29 out of the 30 days, she had had a vivid lucid dream about the day's events. I read through her journal a bit. The father came out on the porch, despite the coldness. He, too, was a lucid dreamer, though not as proficient as his wife. I shot the breeze slightly with him, and the dream ended. 
_________________________

02.22.2010Mario's Desert Adventure (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

I was playing a video game of the Super Mario variety. I was in a desert region; the level began with me jumping around to avoid being sucked into quicksand. I smashed a block, and 5 very valuable coins spilled out. Four drifted down one gap, and one fell down the gap opposite. I was faced with a critical choice, and I chose wrong. I followed the lone coin down a massive drop of death. This was the way forward in the level, but I had still picked the wrong way down.

I was falling slightly faster than the coin, and I eventually intercepted it. There was a wall separating me from the other coins, and I had to wait until the very end, so I could slip through a gap and continue onward. I hit the bottom and moved over, but I was already too late; the coins had fallen through some quicksand. There was a pipe leading underground, which I slipped through. The dream ended.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Aww...

You're doing scene description now too?

----------


## Maria92

Yup. I think it's far more practical (at least for me, anyway) than the non-dream tag, as I don't usually comment on my dreams within the entry. Looking back through my journal, too, I'm a few details shy of remembering exactly what was going on. I hope that this will increase my attentiveness to my dreams, as well as assist in recall later down the road.  :smiley:

----------


## Xedan

I just don't see what makes Scene Description different from the actual dream. Either of you care to explain, or is it just to be more specific?

----------


## Maria92

Well, usually in my dreams I just write down events, happenings, etc. Before, I never paid much attention to the landscape, which is a shame, really. Scene Description is more about describing the setting and less about the main plot/action/events of the dream.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> Well, usually in my dreams I just write down events, happenings, etc. Before, I never paid much attention to the landscape, which is a shame, really. Scene Description is more about describing the setting and less about the main plot/action/events of the dream.



This!  For me, I usually remember the scenery the MOST well, so I like to write it down.  It helps me remember the dream better, especially since it's so vital in my dreams!

Now Mario has it too  ::D: .  I have started a trend (though it's not big yet  :tongue2: )

----------


## J.D.

You should see some of the scene description I had in my first few DJ entries... I think I went a bit overboard.  I like the colour scheme you've got going on.  :smiley:

----------


## Maria92

> You should see some of the scene description I had in my first few DJ entries... I think I went a bit overboard.  I like the colour scheme you've got going on.



Thank you!  :smiley:  I think it's bright and cheery, personally.  ::content::  

LDS, you and Serenity definitely started a trend.  ::D:

----------


## Maria92

BONUS ENTRY OF
SHOCKING RECALL
02.24.2010Yes? No? Maybe So?  (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

I was walking around my high school, though the halls were oddly empty. I ran into a classmate of mine; one I have sort of a crush for. I was taken aback by her exquisite beauty...she had dark brown eyes, fine black hair cut in a flirty, boyish bob, and a figure to die for. We started talking, leading to casual flirting. She started dropping some serious hints, which I failed to pick up on. I continued to chatter away, and a dark look clouded her face. She looked as if she wanted to claw my eyes out. I had offended her deeply. She told me she was just about ready to ask me out on a date, but not anymore. I apologized profusely, but she would have none of it. She turned on her heel and walked off. 

I let her have her space, but I soon ran into her again. Again, I apologized left and right, owning up full responsibility to whatever I had done. She had cooled off, and was considering giving me a second chance when the dream ended. 

I like these kinds of dreams...anything dealing with love, romance, or relationships sets me on a sort of tranquil melancholy for the rest of the day, which is a feeling I've become quite fond of. A feeling of longing, mixed with a tinge of regret, but also with the sheer joy of getting to experience something relating to a relationship.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Heh...I DO have semi romance-ish sort of dreams, but they aren't EVER that good.  When something gets half good, I am then in 3rd person  :tongue2: .  Do you like this girl for real, or just in your dream?

----------


## Maria92

> Heh...I DO have semi romance-ish sort of dreams, but they aren't EVER that good.  When something gets half good, I am then in 3rd person .  Do you like this girl for real, or just in your dream?



It's mostly a raw, physical attraction. Personality-wise, we'd clash all over the place in real life.  :tongue2:  But hey, a guy can dream... ::dreaming::

----------


## Maria92

02.25.2010Well, You're Wrong. (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

Short fragment. I was sitting in Literature class. The dream was surprisingly lifelike. The teacher asked me to read the answer to a question we had done. I gave the answer, which satisfied her, until she asked for the second part of the question. I did a double-take, then looked on the homework sheet. Sure enough, it asked me to provide examples. 

The dream skips a bit, right to the end, where she says that she won't be collecting the questions today. I have a chance to make up the work, but I thought, "screw it. No fecking way am I doing more work."

----------


## EspadaInMyCloset

> 02.25.2010Well, You're Wrong. (Non-lucid)
> 
> SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID
> 
> Short fragment. I was sitting in Literature class. The dream was surprisingly lifelike. The teacher asked me to read the answer to a question we had done. I gave the answer, which satisfied her, until she asked for the second part of the question. I did a double-take, then looked on the homework sheet. Sure enough, it asked me to provide examples. 
> 
> The dream skips a bit, right to the end, where she says that she won't be collecting the questions today. I have a chance to make up the work, but I thought, "screw it. No fecking way am I doing more work."




For some reason I always get dreams where I did the homework wrong, or failed the test, or something, and everyone looks at me really weird. I'm always devistated, and here you are, in your dream, not giving a fuck.

I need to follow your example.... :tongue2:

----------


## Hidden

> For some reason I always get dreams where I did the homework wrong, or failed the test, or something, and everyone looks at me really weird. I'm always devistated, and here you are, in your dream, not giving a fuck.
> 
> I need to follow your example....



This. =P  Haven't had many of those dreams recently though.

----------


## Maria92

02.26.2010To the Failboat! (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

In this dream, my English teacher was pure evil. She had given us two books to read at the same time; one book I had forgotten about entirely, and as a class, we hadn't touched it in a long time. On the active book, she kept handing out vile quizzes that I kept scoring very poorly on. She then gave out a quiz on the book we hadn't picked up in months; I failed miserably. My mom was harping on me to get better grades, and I was panicking because this was the last semester before I graduated with a perfect 4.0 GPA. 

Gee, thanks a lot, Espanda.  :tongue2: 
_________________________

02.26.2010Yakking Around (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

Sort of a continuation of the last dream, but nothing like it. I had been transported inside the book; I was living through it...well, sort of. I saw the main character come up this big, rocky hill to these hot springs. The springs themselves were unusual. They were made of wooden barrels cut in half. Folks were sitting in the barrels, and off to the side, there was a special tub just for the local yaks. The people who ran the spa would hoist the beasts in and out...they smelled of wet dogs. The sky was gray, and the ground was covered in loose, jagged rocks. It was an old farming village, by the looks of things. 

I found a proper set of springs wedged in back, where I joined my sister. A big, hairy man was there, complaining about how the similarities between the water in the tub and in the air caused it to freeze on his skin. A thin layer of ice was indeed clinging to his arms.
_________________________

02.26.2010The Indoor Lake (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

This dream was just pure win. I was hanging around this massive indoor lake. People had speedboats under these enormous wooden contraptions, despite the fact that there was nothing to shelter the boats from. Think of them as big, floating, wooden garages. The detail in the structures was amazing. Everyone had a similar structure...big, thick wooden beams, polished smooth, with the grain still showing; large black fasteners and bolts; and green-painted roofs made of tin. The lake had a bend, and curved out of sight behind a wall. The facility the lake was housed in didn't block out the sun; rather, it just let it filter in through this semi-opaque plastic material. As it was sunset, this gave the entire place a warm glow about it. 

I asked a classmate of mine how they got the structures in the water in the first place. He explained that they began by sinking a 1,000 pound sandbag in the water, in any spot they pleased. They then had to look for some sort of anchor point or rail, which was hidden beneath the grime and muck at the bottom of the lake. He was going to explain more, but the dream ended. 
_________________________

02.26.2010Choking the Chicken (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

Get your mind out of the gutter! 

In this dream, I had to square off against my arch-nemesis; a squat, toadish woman who existed to make my life a living hell. I was chasing her around this building; the coward wouldn't hold still. I cornered her in a room, and she ambushed me. I overpowered her, then wrapped my hands around her neck. I explained to her that I would not kill her, just make her unconscious. She seemed to accept this, and eventually passed out. I scooped her up and delivered her to the proper authorities, explaining that she just fainted for no particular reason. The dream ends.

----------


## Hidden

Nice recall.  The last two dreams are awesome.  :smiley:

----------


## ruba

Subscribed  :Cheeky: 





> Choking the Chicken (Non-lucid)



Your dreams are darned funny ::banana::  (+titles too  ::lol:: )

----------


## Maria92

02.27.2010Cessna Bike and Dream Control (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID





In this dream, I was hanging around school, when I thought how cool it would be if my bike had airplane wings. It was a windy day, and I wouldn't be surprised if I could get airborne. I looked away and looked back, and there were wings for my bike, mounted on top, Cessna-style. I was almost late for class, so I had to walk the bike to the bike racks. I was worried about the wings being cumbersome for other people. There was a big ditch behind the bike racks. Many signs were posted, saying things like "Hide your work!" and "Shut up!", implying that the ditch was there for people to toss the big items that nobody wanted around. There was a lot of vegetation and long grass, and I didn't want my bike-plane in it. I walked it back over to the normal bike racks, which had become very, very long. There were some spots taken, and some that weren't. I found two spots side-by-side. Somehow, I managed to detach the wings of the bike-plane and fold them in two. I then thought how cool it would be if I could fold them a few more times, which I was able to do. I remember congradulating myself for "installing that feature." I had two bikes now; one had these hideous yellow fenders. I chained them together with the same chain, and leaned the wings on the back of a fence, all casual-like. 
_________________________

02.27.2010Star Wars and the Stealth Fighter (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

This was a very fun, lifelike video game dream. I was the commander of an army of 34; it was our job to reach Darth Vader and slay his Storm Trooper army. The skies were red, the clouds were black, and the ground was the color of coal. A large, craggy peak jutted up from the landscape, signifying the location of Vader's hideout. I ordered my army to attack, perhaps a bit prematurely. While they marched on, I found a stealth fighter, equipped with heat-seeking omni-missiles, machine guns, and a turbo boost. I shot into the air and covered my troops as they bravely marched into battle. I strafed the enemy, making several passes with the machine gun, and letting loose a few missiles. My troops were holding out, but steadily dropping off. I was down to 29 before too long. Somehow, I found a feature that would let me turn all my troops into women, which I promptly did.

Now, I had to go and kill Vader. I found him standing on a bridge, wielding a light saber, as if challenging me to a duel. I thought, "screw this," and shot off an omni-missile. The missile blasted Vader square on, throwing him into the great abyss. But, now a new threat had emerged; an unmanned drone craft was bombing my troops, causing heavy losses. I had to destroy that aircraft.

The enemy ship was fast and nimble, and I couldn't lock on with the missiles. My only hope was to chase it down and blast it out of the sky with the machine guns. Somehow, I collided with the ship and ended up stuck inside the control room inside my ship. I fired the machine guns, but nothing happened. I got an idea, though. I jumped out of my stealth ship, set the self-destruct on the enemy ship, hit the eject button to open the top, then climbed into my ship and blasted off. I landed a short time later to many cheers and applause. I remarked something like, "Thank God all the soldiers were female!" The dream ends. 
_________________________

02.27.2010Fuel Additive Fun (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

In this dream, a cutie classmate of mine was stopping by the dealership I work at to pick up a few gallons of fuel additive. We had some of this thick, orange gunk, but all the containers had random crap and pellets stuffed into them. One had packing peanuts, one had cardboard junk, another had rat poison, and still another had styrofoam. The label said that the pellets were there to preserve freshness...I wasn't buying it. I rummaged about on the shelf and finally found one that was free of floating crap. As I was about to ring her up, the dream ended. 
Thanks, Ruba! Glad you like them.  :smiley:

----------


## ruba

First two were epic, the bikeplane is definitely going to be one of my dream goals  ::lol::  It would be a fun way of transportation in the LD world!
edit:
Looks like you have a great recall :O

----------


## Maria92

Bonus Entries of
SHOCKING RECALL!
02.27.2010Dream Journal Fragment (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

In this fragment, I was on the computer, checking out the DJ program; specifically, the stats page. I was playing with ways to reorganize the journal. I found out that, not only did I have a lot more points than I thought I did, but also that I was light years ahead of James, firmy cemented in the lead. 
_________________________

02.27.2010Bruises and Contusions (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

Short dream. I was standing in my house in the summer. It was a bright day, and my mom and sis were dressed in summer clothes. My sis walked by me, and said that I had "lightning on my arm." I looked down, only to find two or three massive, dark-purple bruises on my arm. They were so large, my mom asked if I was trying to make a fashion statement. I don't remember where they came from for certain, but my sis said that I was lifting a lot of weights the day before, which could have caused it. 
_________________________

02.27.2010Rosetta Stone Caution (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

I was at work again in this dream. I was telling my co-worker about the Rosetta Stone program I just jacked. She warned me to be careful with that, and to only use it once I got to college; otherwise, my parents would become suspicious, and that would be bad news for me. 
Thanks, Ruba! This was my first 6-dream night. ^_^

----------


## ruba

6dreams1night ::lol:: 

That's pretty insane, I wonder how many the "world record" would be

----------


## EspadaInMyCloset

[QUOTE=Mario92;1351436]

Gee, thanks a lot, Espanda.  :tongue2: [/INDENT]


Oopsy Daisy  ::banana:: 

And lol 'THank GOd all the soldiers were female!'

----------


## lucidreamsavy

6 dreams!

If only I could remember that many.  I think that I DO sorta VAGUELY remember 3 or 4 dreams in the morning, but only try to remember 1 or 2 in detail, so I forget the other ones.  Hence why mine are sometimes fairly long.  PLUS, I don't write them right away in the morning  :tongue2: .

----------


## Serenity

Nice job!

My best night so far was 4 dreams.

----------


## OfficerFlake

Well. Someones recall is very good lately. Great to see. I also like the detail you are going into with the descriptions lately Makes this much more invisionable.

----------


## Hidden

> Now, I had to go and kill Vader. I found him standing on a bridge, wielding a light saber, as if challenging me to a duel. I thought, "screw this," and shot off an omni-missile. The missile blasted Vader square on, throwing him into the great abyss.



This.  ::lol:: 

Out of curiosity, are the bonus entries dreams that you remember later in the day, or do you put them in to break up the nights where you remember lots of dreams?  Or something else?

----------


## Maria92

02.28.2010Mayhem in Chemistry Class (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

This dream was a bit ridiculous, and I'm quite amazed I never became lucid. I was in my chemistry class, though it was very different. Bright light was coming in from the right-hand wall, which had been entirely replaced with glass. The desks were atop steps, or tiers. Two spirits resided in the filing cabinets at the back of the classroom; they had bodies, but they had atrophied and decomposed terribly. They refused to inhabit them, as that would forever tarnish my teacher's name as "the goblin teacher." I had a feeling they were brown nosers. A blue cave thing was in one corner of the classroom. 

The teacher had given us an assignment. I went to the back of the room, into the haunted file cabinets, and pulled out a file left by the brown-nosing spirits called "The ultimate assignment packet." I was gonna blow my classmates out of the water. I began filling in the questions, but soon hit a brick wall. We were doing experiments, and I had not collected any experimental data. The teacher quickly turned this into a game of advanced rock-paper-scissors, in which we had to keep coming up with compounds that trump the other team's. I had essential oils at my disposal, and kept countering the other team perfectly. Somehow, the enemy cornered us, and I had to pull out the trump card: lavender oil. Supposedly, it was able to completely undo the effects of the last chemical the other team played, but it was extremely toxic in the long run. The other team conceded defeat, and we all returned to our seats. 

My father had appeared somewhere along the line, and was blowing bubbles with the lavender oil, which greatly distressed my teacher. 

...the dream continues on, but I'll stop here, for the sake of length. 
_________________________

02.28.2010Cavemen Days (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

...continued from _Mayhem in Chemistry Class_

I took a dive through the blue cave at the back of the classroom and popped out in some strange world. The cave was still there, so I threw myself back into it, and came out in this unusual era of human history. My chemistry teacher was there, but he was dressed in a leopard-skin toga, babbling nonsense; he had become a stoner. A few classmates were there, doing nothing of particular interest. Most were standing, not moving. One tall girl was reading. For some reason, this angered me, and I shouted something at them about not wanting to do anything ever. I took a look around. Pine trees were sprinkled about. The blue sky had white, puffy clouds in it. A thick mat of pine needles covered the forest floor. A cliff was ahead, and behind it were gathering storm clouds. 

I ran to the cliff, trying to get a count on the number of storm clouds. They looked loose and thin, like the white ones, but a very ominous shade of gray. A boy was shouting to a man on the other side of the cliff, who couldn't hear him, about the oncoming storm. I took a quick tally, and found five of the dark clouds approaching fast. I held up a hand, fingers splayed, to try and show the man, and pointed at the clouds. He didn't understand at all. I was hopping up and down now, as there were a total of seven clouds. I couldn't stay any longer. I tore back through the forest, warning everyone about the oncoming storm, and dove back into the cave. I didn't teleport this time. Instead, I drew an animal skin over the entrance and nailed it in place. Then I took a soggy blanket and did the same. The blanket was green plad fleece, and when I pulled it tight over the top of the door, a large volume of muddy water came out. 

The wind hit like a hurricane, tearing at my hut. I was worried about being swept away. Some wind found a crack at the bottom of the door, and tore around my little hut. Stuff went whipping about. This boy who was next to me commented that if this was Zeus's doing, he would have given us warning first. A girl began commenting on how she used to sacrifice some of her blood to the gods, and that she had almost lost a hand in doing so. They suggested that, if we forsake Zeus, he would punish the rogue gods who whipped up such a storm without his consent. The two started wailing and flailing about. I shut my eyes, and I was in my own room once more. Wind was coming in through the open window; a bit of fabric hanging from the ceiling was blowing around. I was back home, safe and sound. The dream ended. 
_________________________

02.28.2010New puppy fragment.  (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

Prior to the epic dream(s) above, I had three dreams prior. I jotted notes down, but most of the dreams are lost. One dream I remember is where my parents brought home two new puppies; cute, brown, floppy-eared, sleek-coated babies. They were so cute and affectionate. "Apologize" is also written down in my DJ for some reason; I'm afraid that bit is lost. 
_________________________

02.28.2010Smog?  (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

Another fragment. It had something to do with haze or smog. It was a very gray, very cloudy day. The fog was very thick, and virtually impossible to see through. My sister was there, as well. 
_________________________

02.28.2010The Stalker Email (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

(Recently, my mother's co-worker received an email sent by someone on facebook. The email was incredibly creepy and stalker-like, when it should have been something like, "Would you like to get a cup of coffee?")

My mother was making fun of the stalker email, reading it out loud. We were all laughing about how pathetic this dude must be, laughing harder and harder with each line.

----------


## Maria92

> This. 
> 
> Out of curiosity, are the bonus entries dreams that you remember later in the day, or do you put them in to break up the nights where you remember lots of dreams?  Or something else?



Ah, good question. I've been meaning to put something in the first post explaining them better. Basically, they are dreams I recall later in the day, or dreams that otherwise manage to miss the initial post before someone else responds.  ::D:

----------


## Hidden

> Ah, good question. I've been meaning to put something in the first post explaining them better. Basically, they are dreams I recall later in the day, or dreams that otherwise manage to miss the initial post before someone else responds.



Ah, okay.

The chem/caveman dream is awesome!  Nice recall too; you seem to be on a roll.

----------


## Maria92

03.04.2010Driving, Biking, and Parkour (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

I started out at the community college; I had to drive home. Luckily, there was a traffic light. Unfortunately, it was pure chaos. I went to make a right-hand turn. I got the "special" arrow and made the turn, but oncoming traffic also had the green light. I barely avoided a crash as I punched it to get out of the way. 

I ended up in school; specifically, the hallways. I was on a bike, learning how to shift gears. The hallways were fecked up beyond all reason. There were big hills, bumps, twists, hard turns, and epic drops. I was having a lot of difficulty managing the gears, especially on the uphill bits, and so was slow and out of breath much of the time. After a bit, I ditched the bike and started doing parkour, which was just plain epic. I jumped and leapt and did running wall-flips, all without spraining an ankle. 
_________________________

03.04.2010Sailor Homer (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

Back at school again, there was something going on with vortexes and pan-dimensional wormholes. I stepped in one, and ended up in a new and freaky-ass universe. I was in the countryside, along with the Sailor Warriors, all of whom were powered down. They had taken somewhat human forms, but still retained an air of anime about them...Venus was quite cute. 

There was a brief mental flash, and I saw Homer from the Simpsons power up into sailor form. He had become a massive stump/tree thing. I didn't know his power, but I knew where he was. The other warriors (I had become one of them, minus the gender swap. Damn.) were cleaning  up the yard in what appeared to be Level 1. A thunderstorm was on the way, and thunder occasionally sounded. I decided to take a portal to Level 5 and see what was up with the Homer Tree. 

I got there, and found two bright-green vines planted in the earth. I grabbed one, which pulled free, and started running. Homer (now an immobile hunk of wood) let out more slack to accomodate my mission. I took off in the wrong direction, toward a place of copious plant life. I began hurling the vine onto plants; the vine sensed and absorbed energy from any plant, as well as plants that touched the main plant. These ended up glowing magnificent shades of red and purple, breaking up the gray landscape. The plants to that point had all been an unusual shade of gray. 

I raced across the landscape at breakneck speeds...it was a lot of fun running that fast. I chucked the vine everywhere, creating what appeared to be a system of telephone wires. I reached a barbed wire fence, and knew I had taken a wrong turn. I teleported back to the Homer tree and grabbed the other vine. I was going to go back into the forest, but take a different route. 

I hit the fence again, realized I was doing it wrong, and warped back to the other warriors. They were still picking up the lawn. I pitched in for a bit, then went back to Level 5. The thunderstorm was closer than ever; lighting and thunder were becoming more frequent, and the skies were getting darker. It had not yet begun to rain, but I expected it to any moment. A new vine had sprouted from the Homer Tree. This time, I went in the direction opposite the forest, and came on a large pit of dirt. The pit needed excavating; signs were posted, offering people to fill holes using the dirt in the excavation area. All the holes were filled; the vine became a vaccuum cleaner. I started sucking up the dirt, which was loose and very dark. The dream ended somewhere around here. 
_________________________

03.04.2010Prom Plans (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

I was talking to one of the ladies who works in the office at my school about prom. She asked who I was going to take, and then remarked that it was nice that there were so many pretty girls around the school. I agreed with this, and made a comment that it was pleasant that there weren't a lot of dogs running around. She had a cute daughter, so I didn't comment too much on the matter. I was hoping she'd recommend me to her. 

In the end, I said that I was considering asking the girl in my Chem class to go with me. The office lady agreed with my decision, and encouraged me to do so. 
_________________________

03.04.2010Copacabana (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

I was talking with my mother about the Copacabana. The conversation began when I sang a bar or two from the song. She told me she didn't much care for the song, or the club that inspired it. I asked if it was because the club was racist, and she said that was a part of the problem. I thought she was being too sensitive, but didn't dare say so. 
_________________________

03.04.2010Prom Night?  (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

I was at my high school, yet again, in a suit and tie. There were a lot of people in formal dressware, but I didn't see too many fabulous dresses on the ladies. It appeared to be prom night, and I was in charge. I walked through the foyer, greeting a few people, and ultimately made my way to the principle's office. I took a seat in the big chair and watched events unfold. The real principle came in and gave me some paperwork to file, which I resented. A couple of annoying dudes also commented that my pants were designed for women, which was true. I couldn't find any other pants that fit properly. The difference, though, was hardly noticeable. 

People came to this counter to be helped. I found this to be bogus, remarking that I should be out in the party, and people should suck it up and help themselves.

----------


## Serenity

Amg a sailor moon related dream! *Jealous* I know I've had two lately, but I can't recall them!

Also parkour = awesomeness!!

----------


## Maria92

03.05.2010Old Man and the Sky (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

I was walking through a park at night, when I came across a poor old man. Out of compassion, I took the old man back home to get him fed. He stopped on our porch, however, to gaze at the moon. It was big and bright, and the skies were fantastic. Just then, though, the power lines began to grow. This massive structure started unfolding from one of the phone poles, and the lines jumped up about 50 feet in the air, growing beacons as they did so. The moon was almost obscured by this gunmetal gray building, which contained a rotating satellite dish. 

At chem class the next day, I recounted the series of strange events from last night. My teacher asked if we had gotten tension readings and calculated the precise length of the lines from here to kentucky or something. I told her we didn't, and when I asked if we could still get credit for the lab (it was late), she just sort of shook her head. 
_________________________

03.05.2010Brake. BRAKE!! (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

I was somehow my sister in this dream. She was either in gym class, or just out of gym class. I hopped in my car and drove down the highway. It was gray and raining out; I passed the gym teacher on the way down. Suddenly, though, I realized I had made a wrong turn, and needed to flip a u-turn. I put on my right-hand turn signal as I zipped down the highway, thinking that I would pull into one of the local businesses. I found a car dealership on the side of the highway, and aimed for the driveway. The brakes on the car weren't up to date, however. I slid right past the drive, turned a 180, and ended up in the scrub. Brilliant.

I gunned it and made it back to the drive, then executed a left-hand turn. As I did so, the disembodied voices of my coworkers filled my ears. They were talking about how the highway was barren only a decade ago, and that so many local businesses had sprung up. One of them remarked that in another 10 years, with the way the economy was going, the highway would be barren once more.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Nice.  You didn't bring a girl home, but an old man.  What were you thinking?!  I'm sure your mother wasn't upset by that  ::chuckle::

----------


## Maria92

03.06.2010Teenage Wasteland and a New Car (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

I wound up at the car dealership I work at. My mother was there to buy a new car. She had just closed the deal when she had to take off unexpectedly. One of the guys I work with (Garth) wanted to do something nice, like burn a big CD of her favorite hits. He asked me what my mother liked, and I told him that I didn't know. So, he decided that he would burn a lot of some band called "Thunder Coo," which I had never heard of before. He put the CD in a very large envelope with a very large bit of writing where the address should be, and set it on a table for me to pick up later. 

Back in the parking lot, I had fun driving around and sliding into new parking spots. 
_________________________

03.06.2010Sharks Like Tea? (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

I was groovin' and chillin' down at the beach...the place reminded me of Super Mario Sunshine. There were a few people with me, including a boy with a can of green tea and my father. The boy walked out on the dock and saw a shark in the water. My dad was in the water with the shark, but they weren't bugging each other. The boy dropped in the unopened can of tea, hoping that the shark would go for it. The shark, though, could have cared less. The tea sank rapidly, and my dad scooped it up and handed it back to the welp. The lad cracked open the can and had a few sips, then poured out a bit for the shark. The shark took some interest in the tea, but ultimately didn't care.

----------


## Maria92

03.09.2010Garden of WTF? (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

I started out outside a movie theater. I was there with my sister. The building was brown wood, with a pit of smooth river rocks out front. As I searched for an ideal  parking space, we got further and further from the theater, for two reasons: one, I drove like a maniac, and two, I didn't want to walk very far. I spiraled out and away, and eventually chanced upon a greenhouse. My sister had forgotten about the movie, as had I. These big, scary-looking government officials were everywhere, apparently searching for a specific automobile. The greenhouse was still open, so I passed through the government checkpoint and climbed out of the car with my sis. 

This crazy dude was a short bit off, hollering at the government dudes. He had built some sort of small tank/snowmobile/4-wheeler hybrid. It was covered in yellow paint and rust and looked a mess, but the dude insisted it worked. The government people were questioning him, examining his vehicle and grilling the poor crazy dude on all sorts of things, including a chain that he used to tow the contraption behind his car. Satisfied with his answer, the government people moved on. I entered the greenhouse. 

Inside, the first thing I came to was a spider plant that wasn't getting enough sunlight. I couldn't move the plant, but I grabbed one of its runners and thrust it up into the sunlight. The results were as immediate as they were astounding. The leaves on the runner oriented themselves immediately and began soaking up the light. The runner flowered and flourished, green leaves sprouting left and right. The main plant sent out a second runner, which I also placed in the sunlight. The second behaved as the first did. A third runner flew out of the plant; again, I put it up in the sunlight. The first two were doing great. The first one was still growing slightly, but the flowers had died and gone to seed, and there were underripe spore sacks on the undersides of the leaves. Apparently, these spores contained a powerful hallucinogenic. I decided that my work was done and moved on to other parts of the greenhouse. 

The crazy dude was there, and he ran right past me and my sister. A few government officials were hot on his heels. One stopped and radioed in a helicopter. The chopper arove on the scene immediately. The pilot was very skilled, and hovered up to the second story of the greenhouse. The entire floor was made of dirt and vegetation, with seemingly no support beneath. Once in a good position, the pilot started turning backflips in the copter before finally touching down and releasing an equally-crazy war general. (The chopper landing was quite rough, though, and the blades bumped into some of the furniture on the second story landing. I speculated that even I could do better than that slack-jawed nimrod.) 

The crazy general flew out of the chopper and immediately started down the war path. Apparently, he snagged the crazy dude and dragged him back to the copter, where the pilot was bored beyond all reason. The general threw crazy-man and himself into the copter and flew off, turning aerobatics all the way. 

That issue resolved, my sister and I cut loose. We found a few gorillas and started running about with them, picking up fruit as we went. One gorilla snagged a pineapple, I got half a bread fruit, and my sis was complaining about the smell of the fruit. Eventually, I think she picked up a few bananas. 

The dream skips to a different point in the greenhouse; a region modeled to look and act like the geysers in Yellowstone.The soil was white and ashy; perfect for growing all sorts of vegetables. I chanced upon some onions. One onion was a white onion of large proportions. It wouldn't come out via tugging, so I had to go in and dig it out. After removing the rock-shaped lump of vegetation, I discovered three large, yellow onions. I speculated that these were probably rotten, so I pulled them up and chucked them to the side, along with the white one. If they turned out to be fine, I'd grab them later. They smelled slightly of sulfur from the soil. 

I made my way to a raised portion where it seemed that carrots or yams of some sort were growing. Tentatively, I drew one up; the patch was horribly over-crowded. The carrot easily broke free, but I wasn't prepared for what I saw: the carrot bore the image of a man from Survivor. All the carrots looked like this, and it sort of freaked me out. I dropped them and ran. 

Dream skips again to another section of the greenhouse; it seemed to be the final floor of the massive sucker. There were benches and light vegetation. This floor was obviously a place to chill out. A door lead outside, onto the soft grass. The sun was dipping very low, and a reddish light filled the greenhouse. A small area off to one side had supplies for macrame and making bracelets. I thought, "why not?" and pulled off a few strands, along with my sister. I had just gotten enough when a rude guy and his son came up and kiped the thread, thinking I worked there or something. I shouted at the man, but he was gone. I pulled off another thread, this one multi-colored. The dream ended before I could snip it, though. 
_________________________

03.09.2010Mario Neutron, Boy Genius (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

This was a strange dream in that I seemed to be both watching and participating within it. I was living out the Jimmy Neutron movie, with a twist. The evil egg things kidnapped my folks, and my folks only. I managed to make it to their home planet and sneak inside a stadium. Carl and Sheen were with me, too. I easily located my parents, as they were dressed in the typical hideous jump suits. They were relieved to see me, and to finally going home. 

Dream skips to home, where my parents were acting oddly. They disappeared down a secret hidden passageway in a zombie-like stupor. I retreated to my room, wondering what the hell was going on. I speculated that the egg people were somehow brainwashing my parents in a ploy to get them back. My rocket had disappeared, and since it sat two, I knew that this was exactly what they had done. I assembled the town and had them build a fleet of spaceships. At the end of the dream, I was high up in the stratosphere, engaging the pulse rockets, which was a hell of a lot of fun. ^_^
_________________________

03.09.2010Computers in Chemistry Class (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

This dream is fading rapidly. I know that I was in my chemistry class. The lights were out, and the room was relatively dark. The only light was coming from the windows, and from across the hall. I had my computer with me, and was somehow connected to the school's nonexistent wi-fi. I don't remember what I was doing with the computer, or what was going on in general.

----------


## Maria92

03.10.2010Becoming a Girl?  (VILD)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

I am not entirely sure what to make of this thing, to be honest. I did a VILD very similar to the matter; it could have been just intense VILDing, or an actual dream. I do remember that I realized I was dreaming, so I'm counting this as a lucid dream. 

Basically, I was walking on a sandy beach. It was bright out, but not unbearably so. If I recall correctly, I did have computer glasses. I was able to activate them, and commanded them to make me into a girl. The process was very slow, so I commanded them to increase the transformation speed by 900%. My pecks became nice, smallish, perky breasts, but a package check revealed that I was only part female. As I grappled with the computer, the dream ended. 
Can't let Portalboat have all the fun.  :wink2:

----------


## Leviatahon

Wow um cool dream...

----------


## Serenity

Yay!! Your glasses worked!  :smiley:

----------


## Kraftwerk

> 03.10.2010Becoming a Girl?  (VILD)
> 
> SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID
> 
> I am not entirely sure what to make of this thing, to be honest. I did a VILD very similar to the matter; it could have been just intense VILDing, or an actual dream. I do remember that I realized I was dreaming, so I'm counting this as a lucid dream. 
> 
> Basically, I was walking on a sandy beach. It was bright out, but not unbearably so. If I recall correctly, I did have computer glasses. I was able to activate them, and commanded them to make me into a girl. The process was very slow, so I commanded them to increase the transformation speed by 900%. My pecks became nice, smallish, perky breasts, but a package check revealed that I was only part female. As I grappled with the computer, the dream ended. 
> *Can't let Portalboat have all the fun.*



Haha... Nice. I actually had a gender bender dream too, but I didn't post it on DV.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Um...interesting dream, Mario...

----------


## Maria92

> Yay!! Your glasses worked!



Yay! I was actually able to check something off my LD checklist!  ::biggrin::  I'm also very pleased that the VILD worked. I like this method. ^_^





> Haha... Nice. I actually had a gender bender dream too, but I didn't post it on DV.



You should have posted it...those dreams are the most fun to read.  ::D: 





> Um...interesting dream, Mario...



Indeed.

----------


## Xedan

I lol'd at the 'package check'  :Big laugh:

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Yay! I was actually able to check something off my LD checklist!  I'm also very pleased that the VILD worked. I like this method. ^_^
> 
> *
> 
> You should have posted it...those dreams are the most fun to read.* 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.



Ohhh no. My dream was 10 times worse than portals.

----------


## Serenity

> Yay! I was actually able to check something off my LD checklist!  I'm also very pleased that the VILD worked. I like this method. ^_^



I have yet to VILD, but I can DEILD, which is very, very close  :smiley:

----------


## Kraftwerk

> I have yet to VILD, but I can DEILD, which is very, very close



Same here. I've had 1 DEILD, and have attempted wilds about 20 times with little success :/

----------


## Maria92

> Ohhh no. My dream was 10 times worse than portals.



All the more fun to read.  :wink2:  Hey, when you're reading through dozens of routine dreams every week, it's nice to come across something that makes you go, "hunh...well, you don't read that every day."





> I have yet to VILD, but I can DEILD, which is very, very close



I'm glad DEILD is working for you.  ::D: 





> Same here. I've had 1 DEILD, and have attempted wilds about 20 times with little success :/



I can't WILD or DEILD, as it requires getting up. VILD I can handle, since you can do it on no sleep whatsoever.  :Shades wink:

----------


## Serenity

> I can't WILD or DEILD, as it requires getting up. VILD I can handle, since you can do it on no sleep whatsoever.



Kinda sorta... with DEILDs you have to be able to wake up, yeah (which I do, naturally), but if you _get up_, it decreases the effectiveness.

I've only ever DEILDed unintentionally, to date... so it's weird trying to figure out how I got it to work those times  :smiley:  I know essentially how I did it... now it's just replicating it intentionally  ::D: 

DEILDs (I think) are better for people where a full WBTB wakes them up too much.

----------


## Hidden

> Kinda sorta... with DEILDs you have to be able to wake up, yeah (which I do, naturally), but if you _get up_, it decreases the effectiveness.
> 
> I've only ever DEILDed unintentionally, to date... so it's weird trying to figure out how I got it to work those times  I know essentially how I did it... now it's just replicating it intentionally 
> 
> DEILDs (I think) are better for people where a full WBTB wakes them up too much.



Or those of us who are just too lazy to get up and stay up.  :wink2: 

I should get back into LDing.  I have a good feeling about MILD.

----------


## Maria92

I like MILD, and it's a part of my custom DILD/MILD/VILD hybrid.  ::D:

----------


## Serenity

Essentially, I MILD at the start of the night, but in the middle of the night, I've been losing too much sleep when trying to WBTB. So, I thought I might try to DEILD and go from there.

----------


## Kraftwerk

I need to try this VILD thing. It sounds do-able.

----------


## Serenity

I'm holding off on VILD for a bit. I can't fall asleep when I try it  :Sad:  Using too much brain power trying to keep all the senses activated in a scene  ::?: 

I'm a "set it and forget it" kind of person, which is what I did this morning, and I just realized something...

My TOTM today was a MILD!! A true MILD!

Realization: That's what I did this morning. I woke up and couldn't really recall the dream I had woke up from. I was still sleepy, so I kept thinking about rainbows and lucidity over and over again as I passed out.

Woot! Two goals completed in one morning!

----------


## Maria92

03.12.2010Super Mario Daredevil and Banana Breezes (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

 



The dream started out in the early morning in my house. The curtains were drawn, and the living room was very dark. Rupert, my banana tree, had finally unfurled a new leaf, in what appeared to be the nick of time. This leaf had taken months to unfold, and I was curious as to why. I brushed back some of the other leaves, including the new one, which had turned out a tad bit deformed, and found the problem: Rupert was in bloom. Well, sort of. On first glance, I mistook the large, branching leaf for a small cluster of flowers, but upon closer inspection, found it was a leaf with a center stalk and three dainty, tender offshoots. I was a bit crushed that bananas were a bit away, but happy that Rupert was surviving. 

The scene skips to me driving down the highway. It was summer, and the highway was laid out a bit differently. The bends and turns were sharper, shorter, and bordered by fences. A few trees grew up on the side of the road every now and then, offering brief patches of shade. I was on my way to my new place of work. The steering on the car was malfunctioning, and had a delay of a second or two. When I began drifting off the road, I made a correction, and when the car didn't respond, made another, much larger one. After making the larger one, the car corrected itself, but then kept right on going. I shot across the two lane highway and into a field. A fence kept me from merging back onto the highway, so I followed it to the end. There was a bend in the road, and this would let me attack my lane at a 90 degree angle. Perfect. The steering had returned to normal, and I gunned the accelerator, bouncing over a small crevasse and back onto the highway, narrowly missing a pea-soup-colored SUV. 

Dream skips to my new place of work, which appears to be an aircraft hangar. My co-worker is a 50-something woman, who was as laid back as can be. We got to talking about banana plants, and she asked why on earth I would pay for one, when my neighbor just a block or two away is giving them away left and right. She said I could find them in "the alley." I got some vague instructions, and here's the cool part: _I remembered chunks of other dreams and dream scenery in my dream in vivid detail_. 

I asked if I could leave, and she said sure. She even clocked out with me, even though we were the only two there to keep the place from being looted or robbed. She said she was going to help me get this banana tree of mine. 

Back home, it is still warm and summer, with not a cloud in the sky. I took a stroll down the alley, remarking that the shade was very pleasant. Hell, I was just happy that the skies weren't gray and things had a shadow again. 

I found the man's house, but I wasn't sure if it was the right place. In the yard, there were two large, sleeping, ferocious-looking dogs. The man had placed numerous "beware of dogs" signs; more than a few of which were funny. I walked past the fence, and somehow, one of the dogs got out and started following me. I feared an attack, but the dog was more out for an ear rub than blood. I petted the dog's head, and followed him back home. I let him into the yard, then noticed that the neighbor's house, (which was red), had the front and back doors open. It wasn't the wealthiest family in the world, and I could see right through the structure, but I thought they should at least keep the doors closed. I went to the front door and peeked into the house. One room, basically, with a small kitchen. It seemed that nobody was home. 

I wandered around back, and noticed that the man who lived there was an avid gardener. He had a few beds of vegetables, but what really caught my eye was the long row of banana trees. They had pupped many, many times, and each plant was in a different stage of development. Some had thick trunks and tiny crowns, while others looked more normal, and still others had the weird little tri-leaf things that Rupert had going on. I had found the place...now I just needed to wait for the man to return home. 

I wandered back through the room and out the door, then went back, as something had caught my eye. I peeped around the corner, and found a somewhat chubby woman quietly nomming breakfast. I had just walked right through her house without asking permission. I began apologizing, but she told me to relax, and that this wasn't really her home. She was just house-sitting for the old man, who would be back any minute now. Sure enough, the man appeared in the doorway. I asked him very politely if he'd be willing to part with one of his banana pups. He told me he'd be delighted, but said he didn't have a container for me. The only one he had left was housing a dying cactus. I told him I would supply my own, and he gave me some weird brick things. They were rectangular hunks of soil, wrapped in mesh. The mesh was there to hold the cube together, and also to provide structure for the dirt. The bricks were rock-solid...they would have to be reconstituted in water later. He told me to "layer" them in the pot I chose, as these cubes worked wonders. 

I ran home and found a suitable pot...it was rectangular, and of somewhat fancy design. I layered in a few of the bricks, then found that I didn't have enough. I tried to messily fill in the gaps with ordinary potting soil, but it wasn't working. After some grappling, I managed to figure out how the end pieces worked, but I was still a few bricks shy. I set the box down on a large stack of the exact bricks I needed, but the thought never crossed my mind to use them. Brilliant. 

I somehow managed to fill my pot to a satisfactory level, and even made a small hole to accomodate the new plant that would soon inhabit it. I dashed back off to the man's house. 

Since leaving, he had taken a garden spade and a hair dryer and cut off a beautiful young pup, about Rupert's size. As I was transplanting the new banana tree, (the man told me it was an "Ice Cream" banana), the dream ended. 
I like it when I get these massive dreams of epic vivid recall.  ::D:

----------


## Hidden

Do you actually have a banana tree named Rupert?  If so, then that's awesome.

----------


## Maria92

Yup, Rupert is real. He's about 3 feet high, which isn't all that bad for two years. Another year or two and I should have nice, tasty bananas.  ::D:

----------


## Zezarict

Wow, that is a RIDICULOUSLY long dream, good recall

I get a ton of fragments in addition to decent recall, sometimes

----------


## Hidden

Now I wish I had a banana tree... =P

----------


## Maria92

I could hook you up with a great, very trustworthy vendor. There are cold and wind-hardy ones available, and they're very easy to take care of. ^_^

And thanks, Zez. I think I broke another personal record of mine.  ::tongue::

----------


## Maria92

03.13.2010Using Magic (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID






Epic win of a dream.
I was at some sort of corporate building containing multiple stories. I'm not sure why I was there or for what purpose, so I started exploring. After a bit, I came to this ultra-secluded area, where a female magic-user was casting spells. I was observing from the window of one of the stories, and I fell out, landing on the grass. The area was completely cut off from the rest of the building, and it looked as though one had to be incredibly determined to get in...or out. The building formed half of the barrier, and the ocean the other. Not one door or ground-level window existed, and the grass turned to beach, which eventually ran narrow up against a cliff face. The only way back appeared to be to swim back. 

The woman immediately took interest and a liking to me, explaining that I was capable of using magic. I was still a noob, but she told me that I should be able to enchant bubbles. A weird machine was blowing giant bubbles about 5 feet in diameter into the air; she told me to enchant it and hop inside, as it would become a super-bouncy-bubble-mobile. I did something, and the bubble headed right for me. I ended up enveloped in it, but the bubble promptly burst. The lady told me I was very close, and to try again. She also informed me that this was only the tip of the iceberg, and that my powers extended far beyond this. The dream ended before I could cast another spell. 
_________________________

03.13.2010Floor it! (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

Another dream where I drive like a loonatic. Yay!

I started out in my place of work. It was dark and shut down, but some light was filtering through the windows. I technically wasn't supposed to be there; it had been over half an hour since everyone else went home, but I had gotten sidetracked by my sister, who dropped by. I'm not entirely sure why I was there, or why she was there. 

I went out to the parking lot, which had taken the form of my school's parking lot. It was sunset, and everything was sort of orange-ish. My mom had appeared from somewhere, and started lecturing me about the van, which was the car I was apparently driving. Some of the sticky stuff holding the bucket of bolts together had come loose, and for whatever reason, I was supposed to fix it. She made reference to my magic dream, and I informed her that bouncing bubbles was where we were at, not fixing sticky crap on cars. 

My mother and sister disappeared, and What??Me?? rounded the corner in some blue clunker truck thing. He wanted to race my 15-year-old van...a battle of rust. I agreed, and we laid out a course. 

I took an early lead, utilizing shortcuts and my knowledge of the neighborhood to my advantage. I was a few laps ahead when I saw him coming up from a side street. I cut him off and cemented my lead. The dream ends. 
_________________________

03.13.2010Killer Mosquito! (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

This dream was very unusual, combining some of EGS and Code Lyoko. The girls of EGS were there, as was Jeremy of CL. The latter had invented some sort of super-bug that contained a deadly disease. Somehow, he got really pissed and unleashed his bugs, which turned out to be a pair of mosquitos. One wasn't all that lethal, but the other one had two or three diseases, and was the primary target. They had to be squashed before they escaped into society at large. Jeremy chased the bugs and isolated them in a narrow hallway of some sort. The dudes of EGS suddenly showed up, and were intent on crushing that bastard. At the same time, though, they were very careful not to touch the thing directly, for fear of getting bit. The mosquito was slippery, but it was finally crushed. Threat gone, the group let out a sigh of relief. Just then, though, someone noticed that a mosquito had taken a bite out of a hobo. Jeremy smooshed it, even though the bug was attached to the ear of the hobo. It was too late, though; the homeless dude dropped dead. A second homeless guy bit the dust shortly after. The wrong bug had been smished. 
_________________________

03.13.2010Can I Get Some Freakin' Food Over Here? (DILD)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID






I started out in the downtown area of the neighboring city, where all the businesses are. It was late and dark out, and I was hungry. I found a restaurant I had never been to before, and pulled up. I appeared to be the only one there. 

I entered the building only to find that the restaurant shared space with a shoddily-run craft store, specializing in embroidery floss. The place smelled of barbecue, and I quickly decided I was going to be dining elsewhere this evening. I unknowingly stumbled upon the "wait to be seated" area, and left immediately, much to the dismay of the Maitre D. I invented the cover story that I was just looking for embroidery floss to avoid seeming rude, and he sort of agreed. I walked about, closely examining the flosses to choose from, only to find that the store had an incredibly limited selection. I eventually left without purchasing anything. 

Still hungry, I looked across the street and saw McDonald's. I had heard of their chipotle 3rd-pounder thingies, and I wanted to try one. I found a parking space by the building, and as I was getting out of the car, I bumped into some work buddies. One of them said he loved the angus burger, the other said it sucked. I said I was going to try it anyway, and the two accompanied me in. 

Inside was sort of a mad house. It was small and crowded. Soda had spilled on the ordering counter, but the guy behind it could care less. The volume of the restaurant was quite loud. Somehow, I had gotten a hold of a large root beer, which I was happily sipping away at. It started out cool and tasty, but soon became watered-down about halfway through. I gave it to the guy behind the counter, telling him to fill it up with proper root beer. He disappeared at a snail's pace, my drink in hand, and never came back. It had been a few minutes since we had walked in, and still our order wasn't placed, even though there wasn't a line. Service was sucking beyond all reason, there was a phone ringing, and people were yakking. 

I looked at the counter and recognized that the drink should have been cleaned up long before now..I realized I was dreaming. Just as I was coming up with some fun things to do, the dream ended.

----------


## Kraftwerk

Nice dreams mario! I liked the magic one  :tongue2:

----------


## lucidreamsavy

A dream with bubbles in it!  I like it  :smiley: .

And, wow, a BUG dream.  Now you know my pain.  

And, sorry, I just find this funny.  Hobo  ::chuckle:: .

Gotta love eating in a dream!  Though you just drank root beer.

----------


## Zezarict

Congrats on the lucid  ::banana::

----------


## Maria92

> Nice dreams mario! I liked the magic one



Thanks! Magic just became a priority dream goal, I think.  ::biggrin::  





> A dream with bubbles in it!  I like it .



Yeah, I have a feeling it was definitely LDS-inspired.  :wink2: 





> And, sorry, I just find this funny.  Hobo .



We actually have hobos up here. A railroad runs through town. Every now and then, if you walk along the tracks, you run into an old hobo camp. 





> Gotta love eating in a dream!  Though you just drank root beer.



I'm surprised so many people have difficulty eating in a dream...maybe it's just my love of food.  ::D: 





> Congrats on the lucid



Thanks, man!

----------


## Maria92

03.14.2010Feeding the Cat (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

I started out by driving into my school's parking lot, which had received a bit of a facelift since I'd been there last. It was a bright, warm, summer day. I found a spot in the second row, quite close to the school doors. I parked the car, got out, and opened the back door, where I had packed my lunch. I was damn hungry, and it was a bit before class started, so I reached in and pulled out a bag of pretzels. There were a decent number, and they were packed in a spongebob-print ziplock bag. 

I nibbled on a few, then noticed a stray cat was eagerly looking on. I beckoned the cat to come closer, and it obeyed. I spoke to it about all sorts of things, giving it a pretzel once in a while. The door to the back seats was still open, and the cat tried to get in once before changing its mind. We were friends now. 

After a bit, it was getting time to head in. I contemplated stuffing the entire bag of pretzels in my pocket, but finally decided on taking a single handful for the road. The cat was insistent on following me, but I told him to stay there. I wanted to find a better parking space for whatever reason. I started up the engine and pulled away from the cat. 

After a bit of driving about, I found a nice bank of potential parking spaces. I saw no sign that said I couldn't park there, and zipped right into one of the spots. It was only later, after I had gotten out, that I realized it was a handicap-only space. In fact, the entire bank of spaces seemed to be for handicapped people only. I reluctantly trudged back to the car and found a new spot just as the dream ended.

----------


## Maria92

03.18.2010Aerial Lucid (DILD)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

I started out in some house somewhere...the second story, if I recall. The theme was "wood," and the house did a damn good job of that. There was wood literally everywhere. I was just sort of roaming around the floor when BAM! I'm lucid. Realization hit me like a shovel. I start trying to fulfill dream goals. I'm panicking a bit, fearing the dream will end any second. An idea pops into my head, and I run a few steps forward, but force myself to stop and briefly stabilize. I look and feel a cardboard box and remind myself that I'm dreaming. This seems to help, and I remember one of my dream goals: to fly. 

I turn around and eyeball the other side of the room. I take a running start and dive down the stairway head-first. Instead of slamming into the floor or a wall, though, I'm pushed away from it. I'm now floating above the ground. I get some  momentum going again throw myself against a wall, only to feel the invisible psychic energy cushion me and throw me back again. Now I'm running around, jumping, diving, bouncing against everything and anything. At one point, I notice the dream sort of fading, but I will it to come back, and it does. I'm able to get another 15 to 30 seconds out of my dream by doing this. Then, though, the dream faded quite rapidly, and I was utterly unable to bring it back, no matter how hard I tried. It ended with a false awakening.

Longest lucid dream ever. Also the most badass.  ::D: 
_________________________

03.18.2010More Magic (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

Not entirely sure where the setting of this dream was, but it was indoors somewhere, probably in somebody's house. My mother had just ordered four spellbooks for my sister and I, as well as some dentist dude. I was tasked with opening them. They were only wrapped in flimsy plastic, so this was easy enough. I handed one to my sis and one to the dentist; both of them received spells immediately. I selected one for myself, but no spell appeared. Most of the rest of the dream was spent waiting for a spell or trying to get a spell. At one point, I tried to tap into my magic powers manually, just to see if the energy boost got me something, but the dream faded and died.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Magic in your dream!

Huh...same here, SORTA.  Though, not the "classic" way.  Magic seeds was part of it...and the "practically unkillable man", though you already know this!


And, congrats on the lucid.  How was the flying?  Seemed odd and chaotic, not really flying?

----------


## beachgirl

fun dream, and i learned something about bananas, too!

i find it cool how well you can distinguish going lucid from going back into the dream.

----------


## Maria92

It was more like bouncing. I tried taking off a few times, but just smashed into stuff. It was fun. 

And I hope to make magic a recurring element, too.  ::D: 

And thanks, Beachgirl!

----------


## Serenity

Nice long lucid!! Woohoo!  ::D:

----------


## Hidden

Congrats on the lucid!  Bouncing around sounds like fun.

----------


## Leviatahon

Cool magic sounds cool to bad it faded though :/

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Mario, come on, no new dreams to read!

After TWO whole days!

I am ashamed at your lack of trying to remember them!

*Hmmph!*

----------


## Maria92

The late-night warcraft sessions are wreaking havoc on my recall, it seems.  ::|:

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Mario, come on, no new dreams to read!
> 
> After TWO whole days!
> 
> I am ashamed at your lack of trying to remember them!
> 
> *Hmmph!*



This.

Cut back on warcraft.

----------


## Maria92

But there's so much to do...like go fishing. I just learned how to fish!

...yeah, I really do have a problem.  :tongue2:

----------


## Maria92

03.21.2010Bringing Plants to Life (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

In this dream, I was testing to see if human willpower alone could change a series of events. I started in fall or early spring. There was a small shrub changing colors. I wagered that there was a one in a hundred chance that touching the shrub would cause the leaves to fall off. I touched it, but nothing happened. My sister was there, and she too touched the shrub, but nothing happened. I suggested an easier task, and found a couple of dormant fruit trees. Buds were just beginning to break out, but most of the tree was still barren. I took a tip of one of the branches, squeezed it lightly, and willed a bud to form. Right before my eyes, one started to grow, twisting bark fibers and breaking through very quickly. I called my sister over and showed her the trick again. I repeated my trick multiple times before the dream ended. 
_________________________

03.21.2010Slipshod Sushi Kitchen (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

I was standing in a very large kitchen, typically used to prepare sushi. The cabinets were very tall; to get to them, ropes hung from the bottom. The chef was intended to climb up the ropes to reach the ingredients and tools on the top shelves. Unfortunately, in this kitchen, these ropes were all show. They were not securely fastened, and appeared to be held up with balsa wood. A quick test confirmed this. My parents and sister were there to learn sushi making, too. My dad couldn't' get over the concept of the ropes. Just as we all started cooking, the dream ended. 
_________________________

03.21.2010Really Evil Biochem Class (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

I was sitting in my biochem class, though the room was entirely different from usual. It was gray, as were the desks, and somewhat dimly lit. Most of the light came from the windows, which revealed a gray sky. I had been assigned mutliple assignments, and in addition to those, the teacher regularly called upon me to answer random questions, which I usually got wrong. The subject material was incredibly advanced. A few of my classmates were there, and the teacher was a sub; my ex-Geometry teacher. We had written a 3-page essay (or at least we were supposed to), and I wasn't sure if I had completed it or not. I pulled out a massive packet of material. The essay itself was 3 pages single-spaced, and about 12 pages alone were devoted to the bibliography. I was astonished at my work. The dream faded.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Cool!  You had magic AGAIN in your dream!  Yet, you didn't even GUESS that it was a dream!

----------


## Maria92

Okay, so no dreams last night, as I had no sleep last night. Something interesting, though, I noticed. As I was resting for the hour I had, I became aware of the fact that my brain was cobbling together random scenes, plots, and sensations. I watched as my brain jumped from Warcraft to open fields to old-school fighter planes. My mother appeared out of nowhere. I felt myself standing up, a slight breeze on my face. I heard the airplanes roaring overhead. But then I saw the truth: there was no spoon. I picked apart the dream scene, and watched in amazement as it dissolved and I slowly became aware of my real life sensations. I was still in my bed, lying down, with the covers drawn. I didn't want to move, so it took me a solid minute or two to realize I was still beneath the covers. There were a few more random scenes, but nothing that cemented into a dream.

----------


## detroitLions1970

Hey, nice DJ Mario. Might I add this one has to be the most easy to read, well formatted DJ I've ever seen? Keep it up, it really gives it a certain style that makes it stand out!

----------


## Maria92

Thanks! I really have been meaning to update, but a lack of sleep, epic homework, and slipping recall have been wreaking havoc on my life. Luckily, as it is spring break, you all should (hopefully) be able to count on me updating in the next few days, at the latest.  ::D:

----------


## Leviatahon

> Thanks! I really have been meaning to update, but a lack of sleep, epic homework, and slipping recall have been wreaking havoc on my life. Luckily, as it is spring break, you all should (hopefully) be able to count on me updating in the next few days, at the latest.



you lucky bastard you  :tongue2:

----------


## Maria92

03.29.2010KILL IT WITH FIRE!! (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

 



 Man, did I call this dream. I was in a Halo-esque situation, but more real than not. I had the assault rifle, and I was fighting the Flood. The bastards were still in larvae form, looking for hosts to infect. I tried to kill them, but there were too many. I was traveling with a large group of soldiers, including the Commander and some other dudes in power. I watched in horror as the Flood overran them and took control, pushing their heads to one side or even completely off.

I gripped my gun and held it at waist-height; something that would surely make any soldier cringe. I blasted away at the evil zombies, leveling the lot of them. Once they died, the Flood left the infected humans, and the soldiers returned to normal. Just as I was getting praised, the dream ended.

----------


## Leviatahon

halo dream is epic  :tongue2:

----------


## Maria92

For reasons unknown, the stupid DJ program has stopped publishing.  :Oh noes:  So, no dream comments today. This template is brought to you via copypasta.

03.21.2010The Guilded Dealership (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID



Long story short, I was working in the dealership, like I usually do, but the bathrooms had received an upgrade. In fact, the entire building, except for the office I worked in, had been remodeled. Glass staircases, guilded hand rails, and fine art abounded. It felt more like the lobby of a four-star hotel than a used car dealership. The only thing it was missing was a fountain. 

I got my ass chewed out by the resident bitch, and then the scene skipped to this group of three guys, one of which looked like Hans Gruber from Die Hard. They were lurking about in some dark corner, chattering amongst themselves. Hans commented that he needed to use the bathroom, and that he'd be stealing something from it. 
_________________________

03.21.2010Juban's Living Video Game Building (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

Not entirely sure what to make of this dream. I was in Tokyo, outside a hotel/business building (I'm not sure which). The building sat on a large field, partially obscured from view by a hill. There was a lake directly behind it. Two other guys were with me, and one of them was Sheen from Jimmy Neutron. We were apparently going to infiltrate the building, locate a specific room in the 20-story structure, and make it out without getting caught. I was to take center, and the other two would flank left and right down the halls. An elevator was in the back of the building. That would have to be our main mode of transportation, as we were too lazy to run up and down twenty flights of stairs. There was a bit more talk about the plan and hashing out of the finer details. At some point, I commented that I'd rather see Japan than get busted in some hotel room for a mission that wasn't all that important. I did have a strong in-dream desire to go explore Japan. It seemed that I knew Japanese at a comfortable level, and that my time would be better spent walking around Juban. I shall have to make this a lucid task of mine. 
_________________________

03.21.2010Vacationing in Japan (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

In a continuing Japan motif, there is this dream as well. While I was out raiding some poor Japanese corporation, my parents were exploring Japan. They were caught between two cheese-sampling businesses, debating which was better, and which was more likely to speak English. They were French cheeses, so that only complicated the matter. One building specialized in swiss cheese, and the other had cheeses from all over the world. 

The two weighed the merits of each one. My dad's head had somehow turned into a floating blue shape-shifting entity. It was capable of displaying computer text, oversized eyes (to exaggerate eye rolling), question marks, exclamation points, and even symbols. My mother charged to the place that was less likely to speak English, but contained all the cheeses in the world. It had a revolving door, and she went right back through when she realized she went alone. She coaxed my dad toward the door, explaining that neither shop spoke English, and that they might as well get the best variety, as they would look like idiots no matter what. My dad concurred and the dream ended. 

03.21.2010Soulbound (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

Weird. As. Hell. My sister and I were drawing a picture on Mario Paint, TV screen and all. She wanted a very specific shade of pink; one not available in the color palette. There were two tools on the side of the screen. I suggested clicking one, but that made the color too bright. We grappled some more before the scene skipped. 

Now I was watching a movie, showing a seemingly happy couple. After a while, though, the two started drifting apart. The man had become softer, weaker; the woman more impatient with the man. The video called this effect "soulbinding," when the man becomes so emotionally dependant on the woman to survive that it kills the relationship. I, too, had a woman I loved, but the feeling wasn't entirely mutual. We had gone on dates and hung out together, but despite my persistant efforts, she remained unfazed. She viewed me as a friend, not a lover. I concluded that I was soulbound, and that if I could rid myself of this, she would come to love me. The dream gets steadily foggier from here, and ends.

----------


## Maria92

Oddly enough, the thing decided to publish on the third round of hitting "publish." I think it may have to do with whether or not I'm actually in the thread. So, for today at least, here are my dreams. 

04.01.2010Zombies vs. The Sailor Warriors (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

The Sailor Senshi were traveling through this weird sort of underground city that seemed like it once was a utopia, but now lay in ruins. They were ambushed by a crapload of zombies out of nowhere. Most of them teamed up and went back-to-back against the invading forces, but Sailor Saturn preferred to fight alone. She was injured, and Ami came to her aid. They teamed up and thoroughly annihilated the zombies. 

Meanwhile, Tuxedo Mask (which may have been me) was smiting zombies with his sword, while riding a horse. He was saving a really cute girl as he did so, scooping her up atop the horse with him. "Romantic" was the word that leapt to mind. 
_________________________

04.01.2010The Fry Factory (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

I was in some dingy, run-down fry shop that looked more like an auto garage than a place where food should be prepared. It was dark and dank, rusty metal bits abounded, and grease was everywhere. I ran into some fat dude who really looked more like a she than a he. When "he" asked what gender I thought he was, I replied with "she," just to be safe. He corrected me, then explained his job. Big chunks of sweet potatoes would come down the line, fry in oil, and come out the other side. His job was to make sure it went smoothly. It almost never clogged, so he was often quite bored. 

I rummaged around through the shelves, looking for something, anything, of interest. I found some old screwdrivers that were still shiny, but that was about it.

----------


## Maria92

04.02.2010Crazy Tricks (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

Odd little dream. There were four cheerleader-type girls who had been assembled to perform a very difficult feat. A special rock had been created for them. Two would hang off of one side, and one would hang off the other for stability. The fourth girl would do a continual horizontal cartwheel around all three of the girls while the entire rock was thrown into the air and spun. Naturally, one of the girls had second thoughts about the whole thing. She was complaining that the rock was a rather large circumference. 
_________________________

04.02.2010Bah Mitzvah meets Shamans (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

So, in this dream, I was Jewish. Some poor boy who had lived a troubled life, bouncing from religion to religion, finally settled on Judaism and reached the age of 13. He was to have a Bah Mitzvah, where the spirits would judge him and determine if he was to become a full brother or not. I liked the kid, and I was explaining to one of my co-workers who was also attending the event (which was held in my school's library) that even if he didn't pass, I'd still view him as a full brother. She agreed, and we took our seats. Some crazy ox-people were on a stage up front with fires burning and spirits ready to be summoned. I think the boy failed the test.

----------


## Serenity

Nice Sailor Senshi dream  :smiley:

----------


## Maria92

04.06.2010Learnin' the Raptors a New One (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

Warcraft dream. The enemy was smack-dab in the middle of Horde territory, attempting to conquer it with a small team of raptor thingies. The raptors were sort of like rabid dogs, and they were reaching the final phase of growth where they stop listening to people and do their own thing. Some overpowered Night Elf had set up shop, offering to remove the Raptor's independence for a full month, if the price was right. He explained that the raptors "learned" a new ability every month, and by removing the .exe file of the critter, he could keep them docile. 
_________________________

04.06.2010Whatever Happened to Quality?  (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

I was walking down the street of a city with my sister and some of her friends. The buildings were casting a shadow, so it was a nice, cool stroll. My sis was wearing a dress, and I looked snappy in a tuxedo. We had reservations to get dinner at some upper-class restaurant that claimed to be very good. Stepping in the door, though, I could tell that the restaurant was anything but good. It had a teriffic decor, but people were picking at their food, complaining about the taste, or else were getting frustrated and leaving. A rather rude waitor asked if I liked to try new things. When I said that I did, he shoved some weird shrimp thing in my mouth. 

We were seated quickly, then treated poorly by some rude waitress. After waiting a good long time, we decided to get up and leave. The food sucked, it took forever, the waiters were rude...there were a million better things we could be doing right now. My sis agreed, and we left. 

Outside, the sun had come out. It was nice and warm. Our little party shot the breeze all the way home, mostly mocking the restaurant.

----------


## Maria92

04.08.2010Halo's Perfect Partner (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

First off, I had a fragment in which I had a Heads-Up Display, and this title popped up in the dream.

I was playing Halo while using bittorrent. Halo had gotten a major makeover. The sky was red, the terrain was incredibly lifelike. I was in some abandoned amusement park. An alien spaceship was patrolling around, casting a big pixellated "X" on the ground. It was clearly in hunt mode. A weird tank-like thing with a machine gun mounted to the top crashed through the park, opening fire on the invading ship. It took several hits, but the tank won. _Invaders,_ for the win.

A gray alien popped out. It had a head like a three-leaf clover. Immediately it went for the tank driver. I opened fire with an automatic assault rifle. The silver creature went down like a sack of wet cement. I started speaking to the tank operator, when the alien jumped back to life. It was a robot. I tried to fire on it, but my bullets had no effect. I crept up from behind and clobbered the freak with my weapon (after some time searching for the "f" button). It crumpled and went down, then faded into oblivion. 

I found a stick with a faded blue diamond. I picked it up (with my own two hands) and pressed the diamond. At first, nothing happened, so I tapped it a few more times. Disappointed, I tried to break the stick, but it was too elastic and rubbery. I couldn't even leave a mark. The bittorrent console popped up, offering to re-torrent the last download. I thought that this was an utterly useless feature, and said "no." A new feature caught my eye, though; it was a program offering to download and install cheat codes as you played a game. It automatically knew exactly which game you were playing, and what hacks were relevant to your point in the game. I said "yes" to this, but I don't remember anything coming to fruition. 

A bit later, some jerk ran up and stole my sister's backpack. It just became my mission to hunt the sick prick down and ventilate his head. I took off after the bastard, but he was quick. I realized that he was leading me somewhere. I was deep in enemy territory, and every now and then I heard elite guards grunting. He took me past all sorts of fun things, like a swimming pool. I kept up the chase, taking time once in a while to chillax. I rounded a corner, and the creep charged right at me. I missed with the gun, but he got absolutely demolished by my pissed-off sister, who had appeared behind me. She took back her bag, and the dream ended. 
_________________________

04.08.2010Studymania! (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

In this dream, everybody (and I do mean everybody) was cramming for the SAT's or some other tricky test. I randomly followed about some girl I've never met before, sometimes meeting her friends, and sometimes viewing her thoughts. She created a mental Heads-Up Display. For example, when she saw a girl chatting up her friends instead of cramming, she saw "R+R, unacceptable. Pass judgment. Unworthy." I found this to be absolutely fascinating. 

She had a friend on the annoying side who really was more sort of a third wheel. The three girls had gone out shopping earlier. While two of them showed each other what they had purchased, the third tried mightily to get their attention.

----------


## Maria92

04.15.2010Japanese Chupacabras? (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID





 I started out in America. I had acquired enough knowledge of the Japanese language, and I was ready to fly out.

After a brief plane ride, I hopped out of the airport into the warm Tokyo night. It may have been night, but the entire city was still very much alive. A series of escalators and moving ramps were suspended in the air; an overpass for people. In some places, the pass looked free and clear, but in others, people were lined up around corners and nobody was moving. I decided to stick to the ground level for now. 

I was having much difficulty finding my hotel. I did manage to find my chemistry teacher and the small class he had brought with him, though. As I had no clue where my hotel was located, he took me in and introduced me to the others (two guys), and handed me a phone book. I took out a DS with a map program on it and started flipping through the pages. The pages were arranged in categories (the bastards. Alphabetical is the way to go). I could not find my hotel, though. The guys were kind enough to let me shack up for the night. 

The next day, I found a little dwarf wizard guy. He was in robes, looked to be about a hundred years old, and knew of my hotel. He agreed to take me there, but cautioned that it was quite a walk. 

I somehow ended up soaking wet, so we stopped for the night and camped out under a canopy near a fishing dock. The next morning, I found that my clothes had not quite dried yet, but also that there were a lot of holes in them. Someone (or something) had tried to eat them. The wizard was entrigued, and demanded i put the soggy, hole-filled shirt back on. I reluctantly agreed, wondering how smart it was to dress as some creature's favorite meal. 

From behind a corner, this big, bug-eyed creature sprung out at me. He was brown and furry, with two glowing orange bug-like eyes. He devoured the wizard in one bite, then came for me. The dream ended.

----------


## Maria92

04.16.2010Docks, Pokemon, and the Olympics (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

I started out in the desert. Night was approaching; the sky was dark. The rocks were red, and a fine red dust coated the ground. A gust of wind would sometimes disturb the dust, making it difficult to see very far. I had a DS and some old-school version of Pokemon plugged in. This random dude came up to me and demanded a battle. I trounced him thoroughly. 

The scene skips to some stadium. Massive blue foam blocks were lined up, forming a wall. For some reason, I started to dismantle the wall, removing six or seven sections from it, then running for my life. 

I crashed into a light forest. My classmates were there, dressed in camp clothes, and arranged in a very specific pattern. I spotted my sister and wedged myself in, asking what the hell was going on as I did so. I didn't receive an answer; instead, everybody started moving forward, dragging me with them. We came upon a large, wide-open grassy field. We hit a somewhat steep hill, and organization dissintegrated. People went running, crawling, limping down the hill. I was doing some sort of sideways half-ape, half-military crawling thing. I guess I bashed one of my classmates, Nick, in the face before I got up to run down the hill properly. All the while, thoughts kept running through my head: "Why don't girls like you? And why are you crawling? Run like a man! NO, NOT THAT FAST! You look like a jerk." 

I hit the bottom of the hill and found my sister standing at an old, half-submerged metal dock. The rungs were silver, but every time she stepped on one, a big cloud of red iron dust muddied the water. I told her to be careful. She said I sould join her. Tentatively, I put my foot on one of the steps, and promptly submerged my shoe. Yeah, not gonna happen. I ran down the beach a bit further. The scenery was breathtaking. The grass was green and soft, trees were arranged in large, shady clumps, and the sun was shining bright. The lake was placid, save for a family of ducks and the odd water-bug. Birds were chirping. It was summer, and it was beautiful.

----------


## Serenity

> I trounced him thoroughly.



My favourite line, hehe  :smiley:

----------


## Maria92

Yay! A reader!  :smiley:

----------


## Serenity

Yay!

----------


## Maria92

04.18.2010Operation: Desert Shadow (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

I was in the desert. Firm, flat red rock spread out in every direction. The sky was pitch-black. I was carrying a semi-automatic machine gun around my neck. My sister was there, as was the rest of my family. Oddly, I had no trouble seeing them. The ground was lit up; likely the result of some light source nearly parallel to the ground. We were casting monster shadows, passing the time, waiting. 

After a while, we got bored and started shooting the breeze. Nothing ever came of our waiting game, or the gun in my hand. 
_________________________

04.18.2010Tool Time! (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

This dream took place entirely from the third-person point of view. I was not in it. There was a studio set up, relatively small. A large metal platform was in the center which stretched from one wall to the other. On the sides, people were standing around, watching Tim and Al do their thing. As the show drew to a close, they brought out a woman who claimed to have built an electric screwdriver that could cause the platform to rise off the ground. The platform was hooked up to some sort of drive belt on each wall. The woman said the screwdriver, when touched to the platform, would cause it to reverberate at the exactly right frequency to allow it to scale the belts. 

Skeptically, Tim turned it on and touched it to the platform, and promptly ate his words. The metal stage rose smoothly up, almost hitting the ceiling and squashing everyone, then gently floated back down. He repeated the up-down maneuver several times, then hit ground again. As he was walking off the stage, the show over, Al commented that he had weakened the floor significantly by doing that. Tim's response: "Ah, shit."
_________________________

04.18.2010For the Horde! (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

I was literally inside the World of Warcraft, but everything was in hi-def. I can't remember what I was, but I knew I wasn't a hunter. I had found a buddy and teamed up with him. We were in an amusement park that was "contested territory." I told my friend that it'd be funny as hell if we just started wiping out Alliance members left and right on an otherwise peaceful day out. My friend told me he would have loved to do this, and it was then I noticed he had PVP turned on. I asked him where the graveyard was, and he responded with "I don't know." He was level 12. 

Being that this was real-life WoW, we found we had to piss. On the way to the bathroom, I noticed it was divided into "Alliance" and "Horde" sides, rather than male and female. It was here that I noticed a weak, shifty Alliance member trying to sneak into the bathroom. When his back was turned, I attempted to take out a gun and blast the sucker, only to find I had no gun and no bow. So, I wasn't a hunter. 

The can itself was rather dark, but quite large. Five urinals lined the far wall, and two stalls were at the sides. I made a beeline for the handicap stall at the end (sweet, roomy privacy), as did my friend. I won, and he seemed largely disappointed. The dream ended right about here. 
_________________________

04.18.2010Random Crapola (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

Many, many random fragments swam in and out of existence as I grappled with sleep. Images included a giant tree made out of stone, an asian girl rubbing oil onto her breasts, me going apeshit on a bunch of canyon critters with a machine gun, Tim Taylor on a porch in the dead of winter, and other such "in-between" hallucinations. 

I've decided that I like B6. ^_^

----------


## Serenity

LOL at the wow dream. If the gun didn't work, you should have tried frost shock! Just sayin'  :tongue2:

----------


## Maria92

May the win button be with you...

----------


## Maria92

04.22.2010World Record Thread...With Packing Peanuts (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

I was in the attic with my sister. We were bored, and had been ordered to find something to do with ourselves. We found massive quantities of packing peanuts, and wondered how many peanuts we could cram into a small space, and if it would be world record worthy. I somehow confused "peanuts" with "posts" and shoveled away, thinking we were nearing an ever-closer goal at lightning speed. 

I was shoveling peanuts into one side of a metal rack, and my sister the other. The rack was designed to hold things like boxes. How the peanuts stayed in I hadn't the foggiest. As the rack filled up, it became harder to smoosh the peanuts in. I had just a bit further to go. I smashed and destroyed peanuts left and right, but I got them to fit. Done with my side, I circled around to see if my sis was doing alright. 

She was better than alright; she was putting the peanuts into boxes and stacking them atop one another. It was tedious work, especially the many peanut fragments I had just left behind, but she didn't seem to care, and finished quickly. 
_________________________

04.22.2010Tetrus, Butters, and a Fight (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

This dream took place on two planes of reality: the physical one, but also on the "Tetrus" plane, not to be confused with Tetris. In the physical plane, these two guys I know (John and Nick) had gotten into a scrap. John, a rather round/muscular/short dude, had apparently worn a T-shirt that had offended Nick. The two were apparently "fighting," and was best seen on the Tetrus plane, to which my mind would flicker every now and then. All sorts of oddly shaped bricks were falling out of the sky. Everything from short bricks to make a stack with, to dodecahedrons to make things more interesting. Butters from South Park was on top of the mess of bricks, pleading for them to stop, but to no avail. Nick appeared to be a dark blue color, while John was a dim red. 

There was some more quarreling, more bricks falling from the sky, and more of butters running around hysterically, trying to break it up from a seperate plane of reality. 
_________________________

04.22.2010Stranded in Paradise (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

I was on an island, and a large one at that. It wasn't some desolate spit of land, but a lush paradise. I was the latest victim of a plane crash, which ultimately stranded me and roughly 50 others. I had been tossed from the plane at the last moment, and so was a hundred feet or so from the main crash. 

I walked over to the main site. Everybody was firmly strapped into their seats, which had slid out of the plane and right onto the ground in one solid piece. Looking out at the miniature sea of heads, I said, "Good evening, y'all." This drew some blank stares, stares of confusion, and naturally, stares of anger. Everyone was okay, so I wasn't sure why they were all so grumpy. 

The plane was sticking up out of the sand at a 45 degree angle. The pilot, the flight attendants, everyone was fine, and had survived without so much as a scratch. We were on a sort of sand bar above the water. Short grass and a small clump of palm trees gave the place a very tropical sort of feel. It was "cozy." 

From behind the palm trees came a small figure that reminded me greatly of one of the PacMan ghosts. The creature was blue, head to toe, and spoke perfect English. He asked me if I knew about the treasure chest. I told him I didn't, and he set to work. I'm not altogether quite sure what he did, but I do know that it freed a large chest from the bottom of the ocean floor, causing it to float to the surface. 

The chest was large enough to contain several people quite comfortably. I was told the inside housed bars of gold and silver, among other things. It was somewhere around here that the dream ended. 
_________________________

04.22.2010I'm Goin' Home... (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

The scene was my house, at the kitchen table. I had been sent off to College some time ago, and I was now returning home. My return was almost sort of feared. 

My parents were trying to devise a way to tell me that they would be moving away from the house. We have been in the same house since I was two years old. They figured I'd be devastated, and rightfully so. 

I walked through the door, with a big sack of laundry, and greeted everyone. My parents broke the news to me, to which I responded, "so, you're really going through with it...", as if in a state of disbelief. They nodded, and I understood.

Meanwhile, my sis grabbed me and told me these two people were fighting downstairs, and that I needed to go break it up. I found John and Nick quarreling again, still over the same stupid t-shirt. It wasn't offensive, by any means, but since the two were in my closet, I demanded that they get the fudge out. 
_________________________

04.22.2010Necklace and Necking (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

Another dream involving two planes of reality...

There was this Asian dude I was apparently friends with. He was a necklace designer, and while somewhat attractive, was by all means a nerd.

He had created a new necklace, the likes of which the world has never seen, and submitted it to his boss, the first "guardian." As he told me all of this, the second plane of reality flashed into existence, and I watched his avatar jump around, video-game style, through a maze and over obstacles, before finally reaching the first gateway, which flashed green upon receipt of the necklace.

He told me his superior had liked it, and wanted to see it in action. She would track down a girl to wear the necklace, and the designer would kiss said girl passionately, to see what effect, if any, the necklace had. 

Scene flashes to the girl in question. She was on the tall side, and wasn't "fat" so much as "full." It suited her well. Her hair was long and dark, she was festooned with necklaces of all sorts, including many large, cheap plastic ones, and refused to wear a shirt. Her hair covered most of what needed to be covered to stroll about in public, but not entirely. She was talking with her friends about how nervous she was, hoping that the mystery guy found her attractive. 

The scene skips back to me, where I'm reassuring my friend that the chick is going to fall head-over-heels for him. He mopped some sweat off his brow, then nodded before heading back to the green gate on the separate plane of reality. The dream ends about here. 
It is official. B6 is amazing. ^_^

----------


## Hidden

Aww, I was so excited to find out what the "Tetris" plane of reality was like...  Tetrus did have blocks falling from the sky though.

And wow, I guess B6 did work for you.  That's some impressive recall.

----------


## Serenity

Sounds like a super vitamin!

I might pick some up myself... my lucidity fails when my recall fails. I need my dreams to be engaging and for me to feel involved for it to really work.

----------


## Maria92

04.26.2010Missing the Deadline (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

It was another dark and stormy night, in a strange castle-setting in a continuing school = Frankenstein's Castle theme. I was there for a chemistry class. Mr. Freebury was teaching it. He had assigned us a writing project a while back: read an article, then write a report on it. It was basically the same assignment I had been given in two other classes. Those classes still had a couple days before the deadline, but this one was not only early, but had completely slipped my mind. 

I found myself in a state of almost-panic. The class marched on as normal, and I thought that maybe he had forgotten his own assignment, as he was sometimes apt to do. The dream ended. 
Dream from yesterday I somehow forgot to publish.

----------


## Maria92

04.29.2010Taking Out The Trash (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

I was in a large town, what may have been San Francisco. The car dealership had relocated, as had I. The internal structure was the same, but the outside had a completely new appearance.The place I lived, too, had changed drastically into a small, somewhat cramped house I shared with an angsty teenage girl with a boyfriend. 

I was at work, taking out the garbage, when I realized I had some extra time to kill. I ventured out into the street and walked down the sidewalk a bit. I skulked into some random place of business, and found a couple thousand dollars sitting in a box. I scooped this up and placed it in a trash bag, along with some of the other trash I found around the place. 

By the time I left the place of business, I had three bags of garbage, one of which contained a thousand bucks. My intent was to skulk down some dark alley and chuck the bags into a bin, where I could retrieve the loot later. The sidewalk was busy, though, and I kept seeing people I recognized. I tried to conceal the bags as best as possible, but it only worked so well. In the end, I ended up walking back home with Todd, a guy I know. 

Before reaching the end of the line, I snuck down an alley and found some inconspicuous garbage bins where I could safely drop the loot. I made the delivery, then told Todd that I had to use a different bin than the one for work, which was brimming-full. 

We walked into the appartment, which smelled of sex. The teenage girl came out from her room in a robe, reporting that she had been sleeping. I speculated that she had slept, alright, after about seven rounds with the BF. 

Interesting things began happening after that. The BF materialized out of nowhere and laid down on a pop-out ironing board concealed in the wall. He was eyeballing some of the pictures that had come with the house, most of them involving female royalty. His girl vaped through the wall all ghost-like, and said, "I thought I was the only girl for you." Some of the pictures began to pop to life, and the young man took flight. 

I glanced at myself once in the mirror, only to find that my smile had caved in on one side. I firmly gripped my teeth and put it back the way it was supposed to be, then slid in my retainer for good measure.

----------


## Serenity

> I glanced at myself once in the mirror, only to find that my smile had caved in on one side.



That would seriously freak me out!!

----------


## Maria92

Serenity! You got your name changed!  ::D:

----------


## Serenity

It's all brand new and shiny! Be on the look out for my new DJ though, lol  ::D:

----------


## Maria92

05.02.2010Lava Rocks (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

This was another Warcraft-esque dream. I was hopping across precariously-perched rocks above a lake of boiling lava. I was in robes, and a blood elf, which led me to think I was a mage. This one really obnoxious dude kept telling me to "not be noob," the annoying prick. Remind me to smite his ass next lucid with a fireball. 

Well, I hopped nimbly from rock to rock, noticing that they respawn after a short time. Eventually, I made it to the objective, where now I had to hop across precariously-perched rocks above a lake of water. It was here that the dream ended. 
_________________________

05.02.2010Holy Water (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

I was somewhere in Mexico, with my father and a couple of dudes I know from school. We were in some fancy-shmancy bath house setup. The people who ran the house claimed it was holy water, straight from the Virgin Mary. 

The water that came out of the pipes was, in fact, a crystal clear. Two of the guys jumped right in, clothes and all, into the steaming pool. I declined, partly because the bath was built for two, and mostly because I didn't want to. The dream ended with me wondering what would happen if I were to hock a loogie into the water. 
_________________________

05.02.2010Serenity's Prediction (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

I was on DV, with the old skin, browsing my DJ. Serenity had just posted, where she had summed up her expectations of the next post. In it, she said my dreams would be highly organized, and there would be many of them. She had eight or nine points, but the text is fuzzy. 

Serenity, how am I doing so far?  ::chuckle::  
_________________________

05.02.2010Philosophical Fish (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

Ah, romance...

I was with a very nice, very pretty girl on the edge of a lake. We were shooting the breeze about fish and fishing, contemplating wading out together. She was a bit afraid of the fish, but I explained that they were all clustered at the shallow end, where there was a nice layer of muck to make a nest in. At the middle, there wasn't a fish to be found. We kept talking about the fish, wondering what lives they must have beneath the waves. 

The setting was exquisite. The lake itself was quite small...more of a pond, really. Above the pond, a Japanese-style house was suspended on stilts. Paper lanterns were strewn about. The sun was dipping low on the horizon, casting a wonderful orange glow upon everything. The water was warm, the mud soft and only a little sticky. *sigh*
_________________________

05.02.2010The Disk Defrag Fragment (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

I had just woken up when I rushed to the computer and checked the status of the disk defragger I had tried to open the night before. The loading screen had been replaced with the actual program (took damn long enough). I was relieved as I spun up the benzels and launched a defrag of everything. 
_________________________

05.02.2010The Cabin Bomber (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

I was standing out by a lake. The scenery was kind of messed up, sort of like Warcraft. My toon was some redneck I know from work (hunter class, naturally). I had strapped a bomb to my chest, and was swimming across this lake. The "blasting caps" were on a timer, which was displayed to the side. My goal was to reach a cabin just as the caps detonated, for the lulz.

It was a cabin I had been to before, and there was a nice guy living there. I swam for my life, the timer getting dangerously low. A glitch in the program set me back a good distance, but also added some time. I swam very fast and reached land just as the caps hit ten seconds. The cabin was a short way up a hill, with a big, heavy door. I reached the door at three seconds, got it open a crack at two, and slipped inside with one second to spare. But the timer did not detonate. The man was standing right there, talking to me as if everything was normal, even as I sprinted around the main room. 

The main room consisted of a small cooking fire, over which a large black pot of stew was simmering. He invited me to stay a bit and have some dinner with him, but I was too busy sprinting in a circle, trying to get the timer to go off. It kept resetting back a few seconds. It was here that the dream ended.

----------


## Hidden

Impressive recall. =)

----------


## Maria92

And all that was without even a single drop of rum. ^_^

----------


## Serenity

> I was in robes, and a blood elf, which led me to think I was a mage.



You could have been a warlock  :tongue2: 





> Eventually, I made it to the objective, where now I had to hop across precariously-perched rocks above a lake of water.



I lol'd! This quest would piss me off!





> Serenity, how am I doing so far?



Seriously, holy fuck on the recall, grats mate  :smiley: 
You have a very organized dream journal, if I might add  :smiley: 





> A glitch in the program set me back a good distance, but also added some time. I swam very fast and reached land just as the caps hit ten seconds.



My first immediate thought was, "Oh, too bad, you're having server lag in your dreams"  :tongue2:  It reminds me of back in Vanilla Wow (so around 2006), when the older servers still had the old, crappy hardware... my server was one of the first, so it was very overpopulated and couldn't take the heat. Oftentimes, it would lag, disconnect, and send you back about 30 seconds or so.

It happened to me once when I hopped on a gryphon from Stormwind to Westfall. I kept disconnecting when I landed. After logging on and watching the flight path again for the 5th time, I decided to can it for the night, lol  :smiley:

----------


## Maria92

05.09.2010Fool (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID





 I was in a castle, dressed in black with a jester hat upon my head. I was in a spoofed version of King Lear. The old king was tired and senile, and may well have been the king of ants for all he knew. Occasionally, he would take to ranting about something before falling asleep moments later. The queen was the scary one. She was going bald, had wrinkles like mad, and was overall just scary beyond all reason. And she was pissed at me because I kept shagging her daughters. Cordelia kept beckoning me over to her chamber at all hours of the day. She flirted openly and in plain sight of the queen. I was both overjoyed and afraid for my life. 

After one night of particularly violent lovemaking (a scene which I mercifully didn't skip), the queen flipped. I was permitted to retreat to my chambers for the night. Prior to departing, however, Cordelia forced me to swear that I would return the next night for another shagging. The next night, though, as I stuck my head out my chamber door, I saw the queen standing in front of her daughter's door, a battle axe in hand. I quietly retreated and muttered an apology to the fair princess under my breath. The next morning, I explained to her what had happened and she responded with, "I know," giving me a mischievous grin. The princess clearly had a plan, but as the queen had approached our position and was within earshot, we could not discuss it until later. 

Later, she told me that she wanted to sneak out and meet up on the royal fairway. Ye olde weatherman had said it would be a clear night, with plenty of moonlight to see by. I promised to meet her there. 

Later that night, I had snuck out a bit early, and was waiting for Cordelia to show up. In the mean time, a bridge spanned over a canyon directly over one of the courses of his majesty. I decided I'd practice my ping pong backhand. I grabbed a paddle and a bloody ghost appeared (because in Shakespeare, there's always a bloody ghost) and started throwing ping pong balls straight up. The idea was that I'd hit it straight across the bridge, and if successful, it would bounce from end to end without falling into the abyss. Well, as it turned out, I was a lousy shot. Most of them nicked the left side of the bridge before falling down and bouncing around on the bottom of the floor, usually ending up in a river. 

20 balls later, the ghost was out of ping-pong-ball-spawning mojo, so I called it quits and went down to await the princess. The queen was on to me, however. To get to the fairway, I had to descend several grassy steps, which in and of itself would not have been a problem. The queen, however, had set up rings of paper around the bottom of each step. The further I went down, the higher the paper rims became. At the bottom stair, it was quite a step to clear the paper. In addition, thanks to my instincts, I discovered a nearly-invisible trip wire. Kill the fool...how cute. I gently bent the wire down and stepped over both it and the paper without losing my head. Once clear, I grabbed the wire and yanked hard, running as fast as I could. This big axe came out of the trees and shot right through the space my tender body had been only moments before. The dream ended with me awaiting Cordelia under the full moon.

----------


## Serenity

I like those dreams where the plot is actually all cohesive and goes on for a long time!

Been reading a lot of Shakespeare lately?  ::D:

----------


## Maria92

I actually just read a book called Fool, which is a King Lear spoof not unlike my dream.  ::D: 

05.10.2010Tree Rings (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

I was at a local plant nursery specializing in exotic and tropical plants. Some of the people from the dealership were apparently working there, including Tadd. A large, strange plant had just died from a cold snap, and they were trying to root the stump. The plant was supposed to push out new roots upon dying, which in turn would produce a new plant. I tracked down the dude in charge and requested a small piece of the bottom of the stump for my own...I had heard that these plants made excellent house plants.

----------


## Maria92

05.11.2010Essay Overload! (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

So, I was at my house, and I had been gone from class for a day or two. In that time, my Biochem teacher had assigned an essay, due tomorrow, as had my calc teacher. As I looked over the assignments, calc didn't seem too hard...we had already been given an article, and all we had to do was write two pages on it. Biochem would be harder, since it required actual research. 

Rather than getting to work, I decided to go have a bunch of fun. I ended up in the parking lot of a small store complex, shooting the breeze with some random cutie. Yeah...she wanted me. But unfortunately, I had places to be. 

I ended up back in class, which wasn't really class. It was more like a bar, and I had taken an awkward seat on a barstool in the back row, when there were plenty of nice, cozy seats in the front. We were watching some (apparently) vastly popular movie. The intro was a guy singing an achey-breaky country song, to which most of the class was singing along with, and I had no idea what was going on. Even the cute girl next to me (different cute girl) was totally suckered into this guy's singing. I honestly didn't get it, and could have cared less. But hey, it beat writing an essay...

----------


## Maria92

05.12.2010The Witch of the Woods (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

I was standing on top of a staircase in a forest, the stairs being part of this big hollow tree, when I heard this sound from under the steps. I reached the bottom of the staircase and saw two eyes glaring out at me from in between the steps. Morgan, an infamous witch, revealed herself. She was dressed up in an absolutely ridiculous outfit, but beckoned me up the steps. 

She led me to her lair, inside the hollow tree. There were a few pools of water teeming with alligators. She swam through two pools, narrowly missing the gators, and threw me a couple of machine guns. I tested them out; one fired much faster than the other. I noticed this fairy person climbing the stairs, but didn't say anything, and instead started shooting at one of the gators. Well, that pissed it off, and it came right at me. Dumb armor-like scales. 

The fairy burst onto the scene, much to the dismay of the witch, who was now soaking in a tub. There was a flash from the fairy's wand and a large explosion. 

The scene cuts to the witch's new banished location. The metal tub she was in landed nearby, containing an imprint of her face, locked in eternal horror. She was bruised and deformed, and wouldn't shut up about how her life was ruined because her good looks were gone forever. A large, zombie-like crowd of the recently banished mobilized on her position. The dream ends. 
_________________________

05.12.2010Dream Views Exchange (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

Well, this dream was fun. 

I was standing on the porch of a fancy Japanese restaurant, with a hell of a lot of people from Dream Views there. Jeff was at his car, finishing unpacking. no-Name was busy ignoring me. And then there was this guy who looked kinda like Slayer, but apparently was somebody else. We had engaged in debates on DV before, and it was clear that we had different opinions, but we were quite civilized. He called me by name, and I wondered how he had obtained that bit of information, being that he lived way away from me, and I had not told him. 

There were a few other people there, some from the US, and some from around the world (like the Slayer look-alike). I'm not sure, but I think Serenity may have been there, or else some other cute girl.

----------


## Maria92

05.13.2010Bringing Down The House (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

I was at college, in a building housing a single classroom, when things got interesting. It was day 1 of class, and the teacher was explaining things to us, like the sprinkler system. He said he didn't like the sprinkler setup, but pointed to a pink pin in the top corner of the room that would trigger the sprinklers. He said it would keep all but one of us from suffering injury, though the sprinklers may never turn off. 

There was a bookstore/coffee shop kind of thing that I hung out at after class, when suddenly this witch-like creature appeared. She started wreaking havoc, making things explode and whatnot. I charged up and delivered what I guess was a fatal left hook to the jaw. I was now in power armor, fighting alongside the Reds. A staircase had opened up to another level of terror, and I descended into the black depths. 

In this level, the enemy was one prick throwing rolling boulders at us. I hid in a corner when he chucked them, then sniped his ass. Now I had the power to throw big rocks...and it was a good thing, too, since a new enemy had just appeared. 

I returned to the main hall, only to find this weird floating ghost-witch chucking fireballs and whatnot. I used my new boulder-summoning power to crush her, but in doing so, also caused the floor to shatter into a million pieces. As things began crumbling, I dove into a TV stand, searching frantically for a way out. There were old videos I was hastily pushing aside, but it was too late. I was weightless, falling. And then, I was on the ground, as if being gently set there. I had apparently learned how to fly somewhere along the line, but I lacked the means to use it. 

I returned to the surface, and for a while, things were normal, until a school play kind of thing. I had a girlfriend, and she was to play the evil one. I, on the other hand, would be the valiant knight from the audience who would slay her. The battle scene was to be real, though...no holding back. The searchlight fell on me, I ascended the stage, and promptly turned tail and ran into the storage room, the witch hot on my heels. I was searching for a weapon, anything at all, but I couldn't come up with shit. In the mean time, she was chasing me around with this big dagger, and she ran damn fast. I caught a bit of static discharge from the blade of the thing. 

After failing to procure a weapon, I dashed into the audience, circling it. The audience, at this point, was bored beyond all reason, seeing as how the bulk of the battle had occurred in the storage room. The battle was declared a draw and the play ended, along with my dream.

----------


## Serenity

> Serenity may have been there, or else some other cute girl.



If she was cute, it was me! LOL j/k  :tongue2:  Though you did appear in a dream of mine a few nights ago, alas, t'was not the same scenario. I was chatting with you on DV about computers, lol. Like that ever happens IRL!

----------


## Maria92

> If she was cute, it was me! LOL j/k  Though you did appear in a dream of mine a few nights ago, alas, t'was not the same scenario. I was chatting with you on DV about computers, lol. Like that ever happens IRL!



Lawl. ^_^

----------


## Maria92

05.18.2010Braving The Storm (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

I was in Japan (^_^) on the coast, getting into all sorts of trouble. My sister and mother had all gotten tatoos, and said I should get one, too. Being afraid of needles (and a reluctance to permanently mark my skin), I got a stick-on yin/yang sign and put it on my palm. It satisfied them. 

After some time, it started to rain, and the tatoo washed off. My mother had gotten a large one concealed in her hair, and my sister had a butterfly or something on her wrist, I think. They were kinda pissed at me. I explained my reasoning, and my mother countered with the fact that they have anti-aging tatoos. I wondered how this would work, and in doing so, brought up the possibility of tatooed bones. My sister sighed and shook her head, as she is apt to do, as I told her of my plan to really psyche out future generations that dug up our skeletons. 

We had walked along a boardwalk to a cute little shop. It was still raining out, but my mother saw they had ice cream, and wanted to buy us some. How could I refuse? The deal was 3 items for a buck. We started off with getting three bottles of ice cream sauce and a giant iced tea before claiming a couple of large ice cream cones. When it came time to pay, my mom had a five and a couple of ones. She didn't want to use the last one, and just as I began reaching for my wallet, she came up with a spare. Everything paid for, the dream ended.

----------


## Hidden

Japan! <3





> My sister sighed and shook her head, as she is apt to do, as I told her of my plan to really psyche out future generations that dug up our skeletons.



I for one think this sounds much more awesome than a skin tattoo.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Loved that "The Fool" dream. Haha. There's very little that's more exciting than sneaking around with women you know you're not supposed to be sneaking around with.  :vicious:

----------


## Maria92

> Japan! <3
> 
> 
> I for one think this sounds much more awesome than a skin tattoo.



^_^





> Loved that "The Fool" dream. Haha. There's very little that's more exciting than sneaking around with women you know you're not supposed to be sneaking around with.



Hahah, true on so many levels. Thanks, y'all, for the comments! ^_^

----------


## Maria92

05.22.2010School Sucks, Parades Are Awesome (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

The dream starts out with me driving a large van down a narrow mine shaft. In the van are a couple of people, including Serenity (who shall be referred to Serenistar for the rest of the dream). We were in some sort of freaky real life/video game hybrid. I was packing a bow and arrow. There was a selection menu at what I guess would either be the bottom of the screen or the corner of my field of vision. The bar was growing constantly, filled with arbitrary and hard to understand symbols representing my abilities and items. One item was a guitar, which I was currently attempting to learn how to play. 

The problem with the van was that the brakes liked to stop working in park. Meaning, I'd park the van, get out to do something, and the damn thing would start rolling away. This carried me down the mine shaft quite a way, landing in what appeared to be a subterranean office building of a local newspaper. The editor and who I assumed one of his cronies came out to see what poor idiot was driving a fucking van down their mine shaft. I slammed the car to a stop just short of high-centering over a small ledge. We were all fine, if not a bit sheepish. 

The scene skips to the surface world. There appeared to be a fair in town, gearing up for a big parade. The fairgrounds were mostly devoid of life, so I decided to pick up the guitar again. Again in video game mode, I had to track down my mentor, who liked to play tag. I liked to play tag...with arrows. I drew my bow and chased him around. He slipped inside a tent, and upon entering, I was promptly shot to death by some gorgeous assassin. I respawned just outside the tent, then tried again. I got halfway through the door before biting the dust. Respawn. This time, I made it to the center of the tent, and even dodged a shot. I missed with the bow, though, and got blasted yet again. All the time, that ninny of a mentor is prancing around like Peter fucking Pan. Respawn. I made it through the door, shot the assassin babe in the neck, and chased after the mentor. He sprinted up a hill, and I followed, making large jumps Halo-style. I got the bastard in the knee, and he dropped like a sack of cement. 

Scene skips again. This time I'm observing some male-friendship-sleepover type thing. Two dudes were chatting about how bad they had to pee. They weren't very old. It was the annoying one's house, and he said he took priority over the toilet. The whiny one was complaining about how he really had to go, and that he was still wetting the bed. They compromised. Whiny took the shower (likely inspired from last night's South Park episode), and Annoying took the toilet...at the same time. Mercifully, the curtain was drawn and the shower running, and my view was obscured below the waist (good subconscious). 

Scene skips yet again. I'm in an old-style house with really weird windows. The windows were divided into smallish squares, where one could conceivably fit a letter of some sort and have it be visible from the house across the street. Indeed, I was informed somehow that people used to communicate via window messaging in the old days. The window I was seated at had three consecutive panes, a divider, another pane, another divider, and three more panes on the other end. So, seven across, with the center one divided. A mark on the frame indicated it was for punctuation, like apostrophes. From seemingly out of nowhere, I started placing letters in the slots. The letters were brown, but very visible. I spelled a brief message, directed toward the cutie (Katie H.) across the street. Her face went slack when she saw what I was doing, then squinched up in concentration. 

Another scene skip. I'm in school. The lights in the classroom have been darkened, and a video or powerpoint was being shown. The assignment we were being presented sounded absolutely nightmarish, but we got to work in groups. I instantly flocked to Serenistar's group, which contained Katie and a dude called Washer. It was my hope to mooch off of them so I didn't have to do anything, and I knew they were all pretty smart. 

Again with the scene skipping. Now the aforementioned parade was cued up to go. Serenistar, a crucial part of the parade, had gone missing. I set out looking for her with her mother, calling up and down the street. Her mother even referred to her as Serenistar, interestingly enough...a fact that caught me off guard. We found her wandering about some poor fool's yard. She had been dropped off in the wrong spot, and had been looking for the parade since. We brought her back to the start and the parade launched. 

I was riding one of the floats when the parade began to slow down. It was near the end of the route. I noticed some big, foil-wrapped, cream-filled eggs strewn about a patch of grass. _Nom._ I dove off the float, doing a tuck-and-roll maneuver. I pounced upon several eggs, when I saw some small children looking oddly at me. Silly me, I was intruding on their egg hunt. _Well, thought I, it really sucks to be them._ I snatched up a few more of the egg-shaped morsels before running off. The dream ends.

----------


## Serenity

Hmm... I DO recall that in my dream, we were searching for someone. But that's all that came back to me. I remember you were there (along with maybe two others) and we were searching for someone.

I recall seeing a game screen map at one point, and it looked old school, like Final Fantasy 6 graphics when you bring up the world map  :tongue2: 

That's all I got though.

EDIT: Also, I recall we were constantly travelling from town to town.

----------


## Maria92

Hmm...close, but no banana. Oh, well.  ::D:

----------


## Maria92

05.23.2010Model Airplanes, Dog Shit, and Shower Snogging (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

Right, then. I was standing atop a large platform on the shady side of a building in the middle of the woods in what appeared to be a summer camp of some sort. I had a model airplane with a rubber band motor. "Well, this ought to be fun," I thought. I gave the plane a good spin, then observed another model plane in flight off to my left. It was at this point that I decided it would be fun to take on a three-year-old's mentality, and made sound effects for the plane, laughing hysterically and prancing about like a kid with ADHD. I regained my composure and launched my toy aircraft. 

The plane took flight, making long, lazy turns, loops, rolls, and the like. It gained altitude, and kept right on going. It made a u-turn and headed back toward me, sailing right over the roof of the house my ledge was attached to. I thought for sure the plane would peter out over the house and get stuck, but as I rushed down the staircase and dashed around the corner, I saw it still going, then run out of steam and make a gentle nose-dive to the ground below in between a couple of flag poles. I crossed a concrete basketball court and retrieved the plane. My sister, who was on the court, told me I had just stepped in dog shit. Sure enough, I had. 

I dashed over to the showers on the other side of the camp and ran the water to form a small puddle, hoping to wash away some of the crap. It was at this time that some camp activity let out, and people were hitting the showers in their clothes. It was coed, apparently, and since the nozzles were pointed toward the wall, it wasn't really showering. I bumped into Eve, one of my cutie classmates from the previous semester. We had a bit of a talk. Chemistry was there, but it had been some time. I do believe we were about to kiss when the dream ended. 
_________________________

05.23.2010The Halo Showdown (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

Right, another one of those weird video game/reality hybrids of a dream. I was in the basement, chilling with some of my mates, at least one female, when two big bounty hunter people dressed in power armor and carrying really big weapons burst through the door. One was a dude with a funny haircut, and the other was this ape of a woman carrying a grenade launcher with a blade at one end.  

 

I either sprinted or was chucked out of the room, but I acquired a modified fuel rod gun and entered the basement once more. My buddies had subdued the guy jackass, but the ape-woman was unmolested. She was watching in disgust, more than anything else, as the life was throttled out of her partner. I was careful not to let her know I was there. I used the sniping feature of the modded fuel rod gun to try and get a bead on her head. She was cooperating by not moving, but the gun wasn't as easy. I was having a hard time firing. I tried pulling the trigger, then reaching up and tapping on my glasses (my fucking reality check...borderline lucidity), but the gun did not fire. So, I switched to the more conventional fuel rod bomb feature. The problem was that it was highly inaccurate, falling short of its target splendidly. First shot let her know I was there. Again, totally unconcerned. I fired again, missed, and no change in her demeanor. I was getting closer at least, but she only began to move her grenade launcher. Again fire, again a bit short. Next shot would do it. The dream ends. 
_________________________

05.23.2010Great Snowballs of Doom (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

I was on top of a big snowy mountain thing, but the weather felt closer to 70 than 20. I was with my sister and mother, trying to set up a new really big screen TV. It was designed like the big bulky ones, but the screen was about nine feet across. The TV was outside, but it had power. We first began by turning it on and selecting a program using the manual channel buttons, like cavemen. Then we went high-tech and reached for the remote, which apparently had not been programed right. My mother began to complain about the noise of the channel we had selected (Garfield and Friends), and demanded we mute it upon threat of death. I found the mute button and hit it. At least that button worked right. 

It was here that I started to get bored and wander around. I found a dude standing on the side of a ski slope, and, well, I couldn't just NOT push him down, right? I gave him a good shove, and he went crashing down a short way. He turned back at me and wanted to know what the hell I was thinking. My response was to tackle him and tumble down the mountain. My goal was to make a giant snowball. I pushed the man into such a snowball, which broke loose and tumbled down the mountain, growing ever larger. 

Scene skips to inside, where the TV has been set up. The dream ends.

----------


## Maria92

05.29.2010The Underground Supermarket (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

I was at a summer camp of some sort with nothing to do. Our camp had been divided into males and females, my campmates consisting of my classmates. 

A strange fellow approached our camp and wanted us all to follow him. He led us a short way to a pool about two persons wide teeming with fish, albeit small fish. He said he had something to show us, beneath the water. Against my better judgment, I jumped in. 

Scene skips to a sort of building-cavern. He told me it was an old research center, which kept me on the lookout for velociraptors. Walking up and down the aisles, though, it looked much more like an old grocery store, but about as "old" as a couple of weeks, if that. There were watermelons, cantelope, pineapples, and more all stacked up. They hadn't visibly rotted and started to smell bad, though it was easy to tell the pineapples were overripe in some cases. Jars of candies and peanuts lined one shelf. I assumed them to be stale, and didn't linger. 

Something of use the girls were fast to discover was huge jugs of water for water coolers. Beneath the produce at the far shelf, there were large containers of flavored water. I snatched up a few jugs, hoisting them with relative ease. These would make camp life much easier. 

After a bit more wandering around, I had seen enough, and the dream ended.

----------


## Hidden

Your dream reminds me of a book I'm reading, except it doesn't have velociraptors.

----------


## Maria92

05.30.20106 o'clock Turkey (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

Had a dream that I woke up at 6 p.m. Today had been the day we all made our own custom turkeys, and I had slept through most of it. On top of it, I had homework. I made my way upstairs to get a bite to eat, when my dad suggested I should immediately do my homework ahead of everything else. This sent me into a minor rage. They had made cookies, even, and he had suggested I not have one so I could go do some homework that would take about half an hour to finish. It was kind of like bitch-slapping a hungry beggar and telling him to get a job before you hand over your leftover lunch. 

Turkey, at least, was served, and it was beautiful. Before I could taste it, the dream ended. 
_________________________

05.30.2010El Goonish Shive vs. The Bad Guys (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

This dream was way fun. I was in a real-life kind of setting. I had to make it to a certain point across this field. Susan was telling me where to go and what to do. Sarah, Tedd, and Grace would provide backup. We were told that there would likely be a couple of raccoons that would come out and attack us, but nothing serious. 

After a bit of hiking, we reached the top of a hill, then walked straight into a rival camp. They were dressed up as Indians, with bows and arrows and horses and everything, and they looked pissed. They eyed us as if we had just personally crapped on their ancestors' graves. They drew their bows, and we ran like hell. 

The arrows started flying from every direction. I drew mine, which were apparently tipped with lethal poison. Summer camp or not, this was life and death. I shot several people, usually favoring their legs or pinning their bows to their torsos. Tedd was with me every step of the way, shooting the balls off of people. 

We found cover, then watched as one of my classmates took an arrow to the calf and dropped like a sack of rocks. A black chopper dropped down out of the sky and picked her up. She would receive high-quality medical attention.

----------


## Maria92

05.31.2010Overpowered Haxx0r Mayhem (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

Another one of my third-person video game dreams. This one was a blend of Prototype and Halo. Sort of. The premise of the game was to annihilate your opponent before they destroyed you. To do that, there were weapons scattered all over these series of 3D mazes. At the top of each maze, there was a mega powerup that would give you a significant advantage over your opponent. I lost the first battle to my opponent, who was this over-muscled bastard with a fondness for taunting. He got a mobile machine gun with infinite ammo. Great. 

I was able to see the top of the second maze quite clearly, and I hatched an idea. I charged my jump, sprinted off the top of the maze, and glided to the top of the second, where I was instantly gifted with a powerup twice as valuable as my enemy's. Dressed as Peter Pan, I performed the same maneuver on the third maze, and the fourth, and the fifth. Powered up beyond all reason, there were thunderbolts being shot in all directions on their own free will, and I was reasonably sure I could vaporize that fat bastard by simply looking at him funny. It was about here that the dream ended.

----------


## Serenity

I was a cat-girl this morning...  ::shock::

----------


## Maria92

Damnit, you're lucky.  ::D:  Hell, I'd settle for catboy, yet alone catgirl.  ::teeth::

----------


## Maria92

06.02.2010Halo Cops (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

Ant colony queen
New cop/plumber at dealership, lets guy get away
"blatant disregard for law"
chase ensues. 
Blow shit up. 

I started out in the dealership where I work. One of our guys had just quit, and we had hired a plumber/rookie cop to take his place. I immediately rolled out the welcome wagon, wanting to get on this guy's good side. 

The scene skips to the side of the highway outside the dealership, where a man had been pulled over for having a loose chain link dangling off the back of his trailer hitch. As a senior officer was explaining to the plumber rookie that you don't stop people for little shit, the drunken retard in the truck used a heavy bit of machinery to move something into the back of his truck, which was apparently big shit, as they all mobilized. The rookie stopped the superior to ask some dumb question, and in the process, the perpetrator got away. And thus it fell to my family, the First Halo Division, to bring that bastard in. 

We decided to split up. My folks went one way and my sis and I went another. We chased this jerk all around...through parks, over playgrounds, through bars and hotels, even through a sauna at one point, before finally finding him sitting back and enjoying a drunken tea party. I drew my gun and pinned him in place while my sister got behind and restrained him. He wasn't going without a fight, though. I emptied a round into the dirt right by his foot, informing him that it was his warning shot and the next one would go into his foot. The idiot kept resisting, though. I grabbed his arms, which were behind his body, and used them to sling the side of his head into a low-hanging board, knocking him unconscous. 

I turned the limp body over to the cops, explaining that I had found him lying unconscious in the dust; that the moron had apparently turned his head sideways as he was running and didn't see the board. The cops either bought the story or didn't care.

The second part of the dream took place in a park. We were fighting evil bunny rabbits, I guess. I was playing my dad at this point, and I didn't like the weapons I had equipped, one of which was a rocket launcher. Talk about unnecessary overkill. I swapped out my second weapon for this thing that launched exploding sticks. The sticks themselves were quite unreliable, and the force and blast area changed with each stick. It was with one pole in particular that I got fed up with this method, and that was when I launched a stick right under a rabbit, and instead of exploding, the thing quavered a small bit before simply breaking in half. 

Once the rabbits had been exterminated, I turned my focus to an ant hill, which I nuked with the rocket launcher. It was a truly massive ant hill. In the resulting debris, my mother and now my regular self located the queen: a six-foot-long worm-like creature. The queen had been damaged, and a thick yellow fluid oozed from the worm. The idea was that we were supposed to hack it in half, but that would cause a massive spray of yellow crap, and I didn't feel like being covered in worm guts. The other option was to saw it in half, but my mother warned that we had to kill it quickly. I was contemplating what to do when my sister noticed a leech on the worm, which my mother insisted we pull off. Why? One leech removal later, we were still wondering how to off the queen when the dream ended.

----------


## Maria92

At this point, I'd like to mention that I'd like to continue posting here, if it is all the same to everyone else. I've grown accustomed to the current system, and I may well switch in due time, but as my life is living hell right now, I kinda don't feel like trying to figure out a brand new system laid out in "blog" format, which is something I've barely dabbled in. Thank you.  :smiley: 

06.10.2010Pretty Pretty Girls (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

A third-person sex dream. ...woo hoo? 

My memory is not so great, but as I recall, I was either watching a movie or observing something from the third-person omniscient viewpoint. The scene was set in feudal Japan. Ninjas, samurais, and more stereotypes than you can count. Oh yeah. 

One cute, giggling couple entered a classic, Japanese-style house. Paper lanterns, rice paper partitions, all that. They headed for the bedroom and began to disrobe. I think the movie/scene was trying to comply with some arbitrary age rating, because the camera kept panning away from anything fun to look at. 

The camera was stationed about level with the mattress, and off to one side. A chandelier dangled overhead...the detail was exquisite. The woman, who had until now been covered by the blanket, had the covers thrown off, showing her bare breasts. "Well, this is odd," thought my brain. "I thought this was trying to keep it clean." My speculation increased as the man's erect member was shown penetrating the woman. Until this point, the couple had been stealthy, apparently trying to maintain a low profile. I had no doubt that the woman's first cry of ecstacy woke up everyone in a half-mile radius. So much for the low profile. They were under the blanket once more, the view obscured entirely. It was roughly around here that the dream ended.

----------


## Maria92

Much thanks to the staff.  :smiley: 

06.13.2010Run Like Hell (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

I was running; looking, searching for something I could use. The glint of gunmetal gray caught my eye. I picked up the pistol, discarding the empty assault rifle as I did so, spun, and fired. The vampire held his ground, coming at me, eyes red and cape fluttering as he glided ever nearer. The pistol made a click. I turned and ran again. 

I was inside an underground building. The halls, walls, and ceiling were all composed of the same polished gray metal. I was on an uphill stretch. Light was at the end of the tunnel. I reached the exit, finding a pile of weapons as I did so. I chucked the old pistol for a new one, and picked up a brute launcher. I noticed a sort of tent or teepee structure a bit away and up a hill. I reached it to find a brand new weapon: a slingshot of sorts. I picked up some nearby ammunition, in the form of black miniature cannon balls. I had no idea what this thing did, but I hoped it worked. 

I scoured the ground for rocks, which became ammo. The vampire broke free of the tunnel, turning toward me. I pointed at it with the slingshot-crossbow combo, aimed, and fired. And then I woke up. 
_________________________

06.13.2010A Lovely Field of Flowers (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

Similar to the last dream, I found myself running once more...this time from a pissed off classmate. He was fast, and gaining on me. We had been running down a grassy hill, but the terrain at the bottom remained uneven. I stuck to the valleys for a bit, but he was getting dangerously close. In a last-ditch effort, I climbed up a hill, exhausted. He looked up at me, cursed me, and left. I couldn't believe it had actually worked. 

I did a bit of walking and came to a field of flowers. I took a glance at a sign planted firmly in the ground in the middle of a patch of flowers. The sign beared the image of the Japanese flag on one side, and an English description of one flower on the other. I concluded that I was in Japan. A lovely young lady appeared from behind a tree. I uprooted one of the flowers, which weren't flowers in the traditional sense. They were very small and close to the ground. They were groundcover, more than anything else. A second sign told me that they were bulbs. The field was full of bulbs; perennial flowers that come back year after year after year. I uprooted a second, different one, which reminded me of a strawberry plant. I carefully put both plants back. 

The girl, who had been watching me to this point, came over and introduced herself. I told her who I was, and we started to walk. We started talking as we walked over the flowers, which didn't seem to mind. Our hands met...her grip was warm and tender. The dream ends.

----------


## Maria92

06.14.2010Heat of the Moment (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

The dream begins with a bird's eye view of the Gulf oil spill. The scene, shot from night, shows the oil leak tapering off, with plans to build two thermonuclear plants on either side of the broken pipe to generate electricity. In the mean time, to harness the power of the escaping oil, the city of New Orleans has implemented two generators that use the oil to create "POP" current...which is to say, current that comes in short, concentrated bursts. It was designed to run the city's street lights, which could take the sudden loads and remain lit as the bulbs slowly cooled off, until another jolt was delivered. The main buildings couldn't take the load. 

The disembodied camera, previously taking my sub-c on a tour of the city at high speeds, locates me, at which point the dream becomes first person. My class and I are taking a tour of our new school, which is still under construction. Most of the work has been done, though, and it is safe to walk around. As our class progresses, I lead the way, snapping my fingers and making a clicking sound as the lights come on. At the third floor, I notice some of my classmates mocking me in the soon-to-be new art room, though most are standing around, messing about with the art supplies. 

There is a small scene, which soon attracts everyone into a circle. We sit down on the rough wooden floor. One of the guys in my class had just seriously upset a rather cute girl, who was now on the verge of tears. The entire circle scooched away from the guy; an act of shunning. The girl flung herself toward me, hugging me tight. I returned the embrace, comforting her as I did so. She kissed my cheek, my neck, my lips. I kissed her back, my lips feeling a bit slow and clumsy. She confessed her love for me. We sat a bit longer, her weeping softly as I stroked her hair. 
_________________________

06.14.2010Trek Wars (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID

Fun, odd little dream. It starts out in 3rd person, and stays that way. A magician type person bursts forth from a dark, misty forest on an alien world. He's carrying a large, easel-sized hunk of paper...apparently his spellbook. 

"Well, I'm not going back THERE again," he remarks, gesturing toward the forest.

Instead, he makes for the swamp beneath the forest, which is a bit thinner and less dense. He takes a few steps forward, only to notice that a bush is following him. He spins around, and calls foul. The bush morphs into an alien bush-creature. A large patch of the shrubs spring to life. A few trees take battle form. They advance on the magician, who quickly reads a spell off his massive piece of paper. A pillar of light envelops him, and he hurls shadow bolts from his hands and feet to fend the creatures off. He levatates off the ground as he does so, but it is no good. The creatures continue to advance. An elite guard marches onto the scene. 

Just as all hope is lost, Kirby's supersized Dragoon morphed with the Battleship Halberd sweep up the man and transport him to the Star Ship Enterprise. On board, it is revealed that a craft similar to the Enterprise was destroyed, but that the most important crew members had been rescued. I thought this sounded rather cold. Looking out the window (not me, some disembodied camera), the burning wreckage of the ship comes into view. 

The scene jumps to Darth Vader in the Death Star with his apprentice. Out the window, an image of an Earth with black oceans and red land is clearly visible: Nega-Earth. The regular Earth army had defeated it, and Vader is going to blow it up while their defenses are weak. He charges the laser, and misses spectacularly. His apprentice is less than impressed.

----------


## Maria92

06.15.2010Werewolves of London (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID
Action/Adventure, Enjoyable

I was running. The agents were hot on my heels. My sister was breathing heavily, keeping pace with me. The light of the moon guided me through the well-worn forest path. A bullet shot rang out, zipping past my ear. I ran faster, leaving my sister behind a bit. 

I saw a wide clearing up ahead. I was either safe or dead. The clearing was a dried-up lake bed. My secret shelter was here, but there wasn't any cover on the lake. I saw my sister hit the dust, and so did I. 

We stayed there for a long time. A light flickered on, scanning the lake. My brown fur would blend in well with the mud. There was, however, a rabbit. The captain trained his light on the rabbit, following it closely. It was getting dangerously close to my arm. As the light illuminated my slick fur, a shout went up. I found myself in a hail of bullets. Springing to my feet, I ran the rest of the way to the shelter, dodging shots left and right. 

I at last made it to the door and jumped through. Inside the base, I found it infested with humanoid, goblin-like creatures, and they did not look pleased to see me. I flexed my muscles once, then tore into them with my razor sharp claws. The affair was over in a matter of moments. My sister entered through the hatch a bit later, and the dream ended. 
_________________________

06.15.2010That Sick Bastard (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID


So, I was on a mini golf course. The dream started out with an effort to remove the fleas off of a creature of some sort, mostly by shaking it. 

Once the fleas were gone, my sister and I knocked on the door of a man living in the golf course...his home was one of the obstacles. The man was a pervert in every sense of the word. He had crabs and the clap, to boot. We didn't stick around there long, for obvious reasons. He mentioned running off to the bathroom to jerk the gherkin, claiming it felt much better in public. I beat a hasty retreat as the dream ended.

----------


## Maria92

06.20.2010Portal (DEILD)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID
Action/Adventure, Lucid Dream, Vivid

Super badass dream.  ::D: 

 



 I had purchased a working portal gun from the Aperture Science website, and it had just come in the mail. It was the size of a matchbox and wrapped in shrink wrap. I remembered AS telling me to not get it wet. Ever. It was in travel form, which meant shrunk down really tiny. I opened the matchbox and pressed a button. The portal gun assembled itself quite rapidly. Placing my hand in the device was a bit dodgy, as it at first seemed a bit too small. I got it, however (it was a bit squashed from the travel form), and was ready to go. 

I was at my grandparent's house. My grandfather was* still alive* in this dream. We were just sort of all hanging out, and I got bored, so I decided to see what this gun could do. 

One of the first things of interest I found was that the portals were resizable, and could be shrunken down to the size of a golf ball or expanded to the size of a car. I went with a standard, human-sized portal. One end I placed on a wall, close to the floor, and the other I made on the floor. I jumped through the floor one and came out the wall one. I jumped back, then did some fun stuff with putting my arm through the portal. This gave me an idea. I shot another, smaller portal onto the wall behind my sister. Placing my arms through, I found I was in a prime massaging/scaring-the-shit-out-of-people position. Disembodied neck rub, anyone? 

My sister, I think, got a bit fed up with my hijinks and left with her friends. I thought this was incredibly rude, as my family and I were near the end of watching a movie together. I wouldn't stand for that. 

I marched outside, where the sun had set but there was still plenty of light to see by. My sis and her friends had all gone up to the tree house. I noticed that a window was open. Perfect. I shot a portal onto the inside of the roof of the treehouse, and one onto the ground where I was. I jumped through and got stuck. My sister, being the crafty person that she is, moved the roof-portal over midway through my jump. Half of me was in the ground, and half was in the air. 

"You've killed me," I said, through the portal. "These pieces will not knit togeter again. Way to go."

She moved the portal back, a bit panic-stricken, and I fell through unharmed. 

The scene skips to an old crystal mine. The mine was amazing. It had beautiful, massive crystals everywhere. It had long been abandoned, but one die-hard hippie took care of the mine and looked over it. He let us pass. 

In the mine, we found some crystals made of salt mixed with minerals. The salt crystals, about the size of ice cream cones, did not necessarily taste like salt. Mine tasted very sweet. We walked through the mine, licking our salt, when at last it was time to go. My mother stopped at a large purple crystal that was glowing slightly and found a chunk that had broken off. She gave it to me to keep it safe. 

On the way out, the hippie saw what we were up to and guilted me into dropping the crystal as I beat a hasty retreat. 

The scene skips again to a school...not my school, but something not unlike it. I had the portal gun again, and I was ready to go. I did some warping around the school, and just for fun, teleported my car inside the building. I hopped in and decided to try navigating by portal. I shot one into the wall, and another into a bank of lockers. The wall portal stuck, but the locker one didn't. I ran right into the lockers, but it didn't leave so much as a scratch on my car. I gunned it out of the building and decided to try it in the real world...on the highway. 

Scene skips again to my school. The portal gun has been left behind for now. Instead, I and some of my classmates were assembling a small room to be a dance room. We made it real dark, added some fun lights, and called it a day. 

I got out of the room, as it was sweltering, and enjoyed the party somewhere else. Oh, yeah...there was a party sort of thing.  Well, after a bit, one of my classmates came up and told me that one teacher was building a human cooker out of the lights. The heat coming from them was intense, and pushing the temperatures of the room to dangerous levels.

I dashed down the hall and retrieved the portal gun, which was in my backpack. I chose a projectile (in this model, you could fire a portal or choose a vessel that would carry a portal). I went with an anti-gravity bouncy ball, which ricocheted off of everything but always remained at the same height. I fired off a test shot and watched it bounce around, ultimately pasting itself against a wall and releasing an orange portal. 

I ran back down the hall and broke up the dance floor. The fluorescent lights were the source of the heat. They had been draped in black tissue paper, rather than being shut off. To turn off the lights, it seemed I had to turn off all the computers in the room, too. The first thought that crossed my mind was to portal-ify the main plugs powering the computers, but even the golf ball setting was too large to work right. I eventually caused a malfunction that shut off the first bank of comps. The room had been darkened once more. I took the portal gun and shot one straight up, then one right beneath me. Looking down, the orange portals stretched on for infinity. They were spectacular to look at. 



At this point, I woke up slightly and wondered why I had not yet become lucid in my dream. I DEILD'ed back into the dream and became lucid. I had just emerged from the infinite portal regression, then explained to the onlooking classmates exactly why it was nearly impossible to be trapped forever. The dream ends right about here.

----------


## Maria92

06.21.2010The Apocalypse Ain't So Bad (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID
Action/Adventure, Vivid

The dream starts in a post-apocalyptic city. It's cast in the third-person, with a very movie-like feel to the whole affair. The story is told from the point of view of a rather cute young blond, tracking her as she explores the empty city, with its cars and buildings untouched. The people have mostly vanished...mostly. There were some zombies hanging around. Yup...zombie apocalypse. It seemed an infectious virus had swept over the city, either killing or turning people into zombies. 

The woman found a safepoint, along with her ex love interest. The man was shaped like a refrigerator and stood like a gorilla. He was a jerk, but a funny jerk. At one point, he did a loose imitation of the zombies and made a reference to eating the woman, winking as he did so. 

The woman found a clock of some sort. She was in charge of watching it all night. As she watched it, she learned about how it worked. It was a massive clock. The cogs and gears could be seen through the glass floor. This somehow was a very important clock. Her ex appeared, giving her pointers on how to watch the clock...like to view the hands and pay attention to the gears all at once. The woman said it was too much for her to do, and that she didn't know how to multitask like that. The night turned to day, the pair survived, and the zombies kept coming.

----------


## Maria92

06.22.2010FPS and Raptors Trailer (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID


I think this one was inspired by the new Red vs. Blue ep where Tex kicks everyone's ass. 

 



 I was on the comp when I stumbled upon a trailer for a new video game. The game was a first person shooter, though the trailer was shot from the third person POV. It had your usual identical power-armor-wearing space marine jugheads, but featured an excellent range of weapons. One creature that appeared was a turret spider...a small tarantula-like robot that was incredibly hard to find and equipped with a powerful machine gun that could siphon off all your health in two hits and kill you with three. Nasty bastards. 

The video depicted the gunfight between three people, one of which was cleaning up spectacularly. That's when he stepped on a hidden button and a large platform with velociraptor robots (Velocibots) rolled onto the battlefied. A badass chick was explaining that these were to be ridden like Yoshis. The raptors had machine guns, could run very fast, and could jump very high. The dream ended right about here. 

_________________________

06.22.2010Johnny the Irritating (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID


In a similar overpowered space marine theme, this dream focused on the exploits of Johnny, the worst soldier of all time. He was a lazy, 300-pound-gorilla of a human, with the usual military haircut. He got great pleasure from doing everying in his power to piss off the commander. 

During dinner time, Johnny was late. Another batallion had brought along several dozen hunks of meat, most of which had been cooked and stacked on the edge of their camp. Johnny was supposed to be getting a corn dog, but instead kiped a pan of marinated pork loin and hotfooted it back to his camp. The comander was mega-pissed this time, and made him return the meat. But not before he took a huge slab of the stuff and forked it down. 

At this point, I sort of enter his skull as he noms the corn dog, which was actually very tasty. It tasted more like a hot dog, but it was good. The dream ends.  

_________________________

06.22.2010Elf Porn and Airplane Cars (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID


 



 School had just gotten out, and I was headed home. A detour due to road construction forced me to take another route. It was the suburbs, and the trees obscured my vision. It wasn't long before I was completely and utterly lost. It was here that I looked to my dash board and found a compass like those mounted on airplanes. My heading was south-southwest, and I wanted to be going north. Bugger all. 

I kept driving, looking for a place to turn around, when I came across a hydroelectric dam. It was called Iron Horse, and looked abandoned. It was more like a metal platform floating in a river with a road connecting it to the mainland. It was rather small, all in all. There were plastic gnome-like structures everywhere, which I found a bit unusual. 

There was a wall on the platform, covered in ledges and ridges. I somehow managed to scale it and get to the top platform, which was also covered in plastic gnomes. The facility was abandoned, and night had descended. One of the gnomes had the name of the facility printed on a sign it was holding, and right beneath that: "Main Sponsor of the Internet's Largest Collection of Elf Porn." Well, that explained the gnomes, to some extent. The images, though, were much more attractive. 


*Spoiler* for _Semi-sexual content_: 



I somehow managed to access the material. It was well dark by this point, and only a burglar light kept things visible. A series of shower-like fixtures came on, dousing me with water. In abandon of the notion that someone might be watching or that I could be on camera, I started to pleasure myself. The whole affair was over quite quickly. The chorus of "jizz in my pants" popped into my mind. The dream ended as I oriented my car and sped off for home.

----------


## Maria92

06.23.2010Interstellar Fugitive (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID
Action/Adventure, Enjoyable, Sexual Content, Vivid

The game started out a bit like Men in Black. There was an alien planet similar to the Earth with similar life forms, but there was tension with the Earth. Some feared that war would break out soon. One agent was sent to try and sort everything out...as an ambassador of sorts. For whatever reason, he let me tag along. 

The agent talked about how he was going to thrash me in a motorcycle race when all this was through. He bragged about his 14-horse turbo-charged engine, compared to my two-horse pile of junk. This was in front of a large crowd, which burst into laughter. I at first turned red, but when asked where I do my laundry, I thought a moment and comically answered "Little Pee Wee's!" with a wink, which got the audience roaring. 

On the planet's surface, there was a huge battleship hovering in the air. The agent told me to stay out of site. The battleship snapped a massive metal vacuum cleaner into place and hoovered up the agent. It wasn't long after that a red alert went up. I knew that they were coming for me. I was on the campus of a school. I ran and hid inside a building. 

Inside the building, graduation was taking place. I was wearing a black sweater with Snoopy on it, and everyone else was just wearing black robes. I hurriedly crossed my arms and joined the other males dressed in black. Some seemed a bit perplexed, but none were hostile. Either they didn't know of the alert, or they didn't agree with it. 

Graduation went smoothly, and nobody sniffed me out. Just then, though, two more war ships fired missiles that shook the building to its foundation. A Boeing 737 launched a massive slug that caused part of the roof to collapse. The bad guys knew I was here, and were really determined to stop my ass. 

A teacher came around and started handing out survival kits and gas masks. I watched the roof tumble down and crush several of the graduating class. A thick dust filled the air, making it impossible to breathe. I donned the gask mask and hurried out of the building, along with a few other kids. Under a thick cloud of dust and debris, we beat a retreat for the next building. They were now my buddies. We were all in this together. 

We made it safely to the other building, seemingly without alerting anyone of our presence. The building had been evacuated, and we had it all to ourselves. We paused in the hallway, when we heard someone coming. We rounded the corner just in time as an elite agent burst through the doors. He was going to kill us. 

We ran to the other side of the building and left very quickly. The elite agent looked like a child, perhaps 12 years old. He was a mean bastard, though. He carried a gizmo like a Nintendo DS that tracked movement. I had an idea. 

I quickly ducked into an on-campus store, with a lot of video games. I had bought us some time. There was this trick that I remembered that would allow your DS to transmit viruses to other electronic devices and render them useless. I had my mates start cloning handhelds in a last-ditch effort to get rid of this freak. 

He was coming. Our time was up. We left through the back of the store and sat down in a pile of video games. The agent emerged, then took a look at us. We were all calmly fiddling with the controls. He thought we were playing games. Since he had never seen us properly, he scratched his head and left. No way we were the fugitives. 

Once he was gone, I stood up, shook the hands of everyone, and took off for the next building. This building featured, of all things, classes for future porn stars. I peeked into one room, which had the lights turned down and was lit entirely by candles. One creepy-ass dude was preparing to "rape" this one chick. Not my thing. So I left. 

Outside, there was another attractive girl pleasuring herself on the lawn. She was something curious, claiming that from time to time that the only way she could properly get off was to run around with her horses. Having seen enough, I went back to formulating an escape plan. 

A train thing was passing by, which I hopped. These gents knew about the alert, but also didn't know what I looked like. I was just determined to not piss anyone off. 

A very fine woman was presented to the captain. They left the door open a crack by mistake. A few of the people on the train were peeking in, but then a guy I know IRL came in and shut the door. His brother wanted to show me his fish tank.

The tank had mostly small fish, and was overly large for what it contained, which wasn't much. There was a bubbler in one side, but nothing on the other. I turned on a fan that had been placed inside the tank, much to the dismay of his mother, who claimed the fan chopped up the fish. She didn't turn it off, but instead deadened it by pushing up against the side of the tank. 

In the last part of the dream, it skips to a parking lot, where I hijacked a motorcycle and sped off into the sunset alongside Agent Smith, who had somehow eluded the battle cruiser after negotiations turned sour.

----------


## Maria92

06.27.2010Working in a Gold Mine (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID


I was on a dried-up lake bed. The sky was pure blue, without even a wisp of white to be found. The baked earth was cracked and dry. Off in the distance, there was a simmer. Actually, there were shimmers everywhere, some closer than others. 

Upon approaching one of these shimmers, I found that it was a large lump of solid gold, roughly the size of a very large dog and weighing several tons. It was just resting on the lake bed, as if waiting for a person with a backhoe to come in, liberate it, and make a fortune. A second, nearby glitter was a massive lump of pure copper, and a third was solid silver. There was white and pink gold lumps laying around, too. 

I quickly got my family, earth moving gear in tow. We were going to be rich. My father and I quickly set out with pickaxes to break up the dirt holding the lumps in place, which was a fairly easy task. From there, my mother would use a crane to transport the lumps to what I presumed was something for moving them with. My sister, meanwhile, went out and flagged all the sparkles in sight, marking the most valuable ones first. The first hunk, a piece of pure pink gold, lifted free, only to reveal a massive thick vein of the stuff just beneath the surface. There was no telling how long the vein went on for, but I guessed that it was at least several miles long. That one vein would make us the richest family on the planet. And if all the sparkles were the same...the dream ends. 

_________________________

06.27.2010The Paper Killer (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID


I was reading a book in this dream, though not any ordinary book. Reading it transported you to the surface of the pages, shrinking you down to the size of the word "and." The pages stretched on. A stick man named Virgil appeared, claiming to be my book guide. 

After some time, Virgil started to act strangely. I stopped reading and returned to normal size to observe what was going on. He drew himself a knife and lifted it off the page, then used it to stab and consume another poor kid who had apparently been reading over my shoulder, so to speak. Stick-Virgil then came charging at the full-size me. He was bound to the pages, so I threw the book down. The pages fluttered and Virgil was lost...for now. 

I couldn't leave the book like that...especially a magic book populated with a psychotic bit of paper waiting to eat whoever reads the book. Virgil was in hiding, so I picked it up and carried it with me. 

I was in a mansion, and a beautiful one at that. The lights were sort of dim, but the walls had tasteful wallpaper and the carpets were a nice shade of either brown or red, depending on the room. I walked into a bedroom containing a small group of women who looked like they were about to shag each other. They were mildly miffed at my appearance, but agreed to help me nonetheless. I recruited a few more people, armed them all appropriately, and informed them of the strategy. We opened the book to a random page and began reading. 

Instantly, we were transported onto the pages of the book. The whiteness stretched on seemingly forever. We were all standing in a group, armed to the teeth. I personally had a sniper rifle. The stick man could have been anywhere...

Eventually, we saw him sprinting right at us from the horizon, knife in hand. He casually gulped another poor fool without even breaking stride. We opened fire, but Virgil was too fast. He sidestepped our attacks, then teleported us to a strange dimension in between the pages. We were trapped until either he died...or we did. It was set up like a Super Smash Bros brawl, with the mysterious floating platforms and all. The background was zipping by in a thousand different colors. 

Virgil had transformed himself, encasing himself in a cloak of blue crystal. The crystal didn't seem to do much, as I took out my sniper rifle and soundly decapitated him, sending his head spiraling into the colorful background. 

We were transported back to our home dimension and our usual sizes. I picked up the book and thumbed through it. I had seen Virgil die, but I couldn't shake the feeling he was still lurking around somewhere. I closed the book and set it down, never to read it again. 

_________________________

06.27.2010Russian Luncheon (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID


I was in a restaurant of sorts. It was quite large, with an olive green color scheme. I was meeting a friend of mine from Russia. He was about 40 years old, talked with an accent, and was quite rotund. He was a long-term friend of the family. 

We met, we ate, we exchanged pleasantries. It was a fine lunch, and the food was good. The bill was paid, we talked a bit longer, and eventually I got up to leave. He told me to give him a call, and that we should do this again sometime soon. 

I left the restaurant, and gave him a call. He answered, and I tried to set something up with him. He only ever responded to what I said half the time, though, which made it extremely difficult to tell what he was thinking, as well as being incredibly unnerving. It was here that the dream ended. 

_________________________

06.27.2010Pillow Shopping (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID


I was in yet another strange environment. This time, I was sleeping over at someone's house. This was all good and well, but there was a sharp lack of pillows. Enough to get by, sure, but not enough to suit my tastes. 

The owner of the house seemed to pick up on my feelings, and without my uttering a word, we went pillow shopping at a grocery store. She was there for other things, too, but predominantly a pillow for myself. We found a bin of them next to the produce section. I picked one out and made for the register. The woman, however, was just sort of frozen in place, staring off into space. I asked her if everything was alright, and she snapped back to reality, asking why I asked. I knew she had a medical condition she was sensitive about, so I randomly started blurting out a weak excuse, chuckling nervously. She seemed sort of miffed, but we got to the checkout line anyway. As she was paying, the dream ended. 

_________________________

06.27.2010All Your Bases Are Belong To Us  (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID


This was a dream inspired by Team Fortress 2 (which stubbornly refuses to find servers, I may add). I was a sniper with a multi-round sniper rifle, rather than the single shot TF2 rifle. I and several of my colleagues were positioned on a ledge overlooking a heavily-guarded base. Two yeti-like grunts armed with spiky clubs stood on either side of a lowered drawbridge. I zoomed in with the sniper scope and took one out with a headshot. The other guard, seeing his companion drop, immediately went on the defensive. I picked him off, too. 

Our column advanced, with the big fat guy with the hip-shooting machine gun leading the way. We got past the drawbridge and inside the base, which looked more like an evil lair. The lair was oddly empty inside, but I kept the sniper rifle at the ready. Some people were gonna die. The dream ended.

----------


## Maria92

06.29.2010Keep Hangin' On (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID
Enjoyable, Funny, Vivid





 I was driving down a highway during a particularly bleak night in what I could only assume was some part of Europe. I pulled off a bridge...I was driving my usual Oldsmobile. The ground here was very slick, and had a tendency to carry you toward the river. I got out and attempted to lock my car, but the car locks were broken. The electric locking mechanisms only did a halfway job, which meant that every door had to be locked by hand.

I fumbled for the keys and circled the car. The two near the highway gave me no trouble. When I circled to the rear door near the river, however, trouble soon began. My feet slid out from under me, and I was now I was slipping downhill toward the river at an alarming rate. I was still clutching my keys, which I threw to safety, my rationale being that I would be back to get them, and I didn't want them lost at the bottom of the river. The slick slope offered not a single handhold or foothold. I slid right over the edge, but my fingers grasped a gutter-like thing protruding from the small cliff. My feet were not quite touching the water. I felt quite comfortable dangling there, but I was wondering if it would be better to let go and fight the freezing water in my insulated state, or to exhaust myself by pulling myself up and over. I settled on the latter, which was surprisingly easy. 

Back on land, I retrieved my keys and went about the business of locking the doors. I slipped again, again threw the keys away, and resumed dangling. Would I ever learn? I again pulled myself up, just as the dream ended. 

_________________________

06.29.2010Tan My Hide, Baby (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID
Enjoyable, Romance

Brief, but interesting. I was in a fancy house of some sort. A woman was holding a cured hide and a skinning knife, taking instructions from another woman. The two were attempting to perfect the hide, in order to make a suitable blanket or pillowcase. The instructor was having trouble remembering what to do with the loose, flaky part of the hide on the other side of the soft, fluffy bit. I walked in and told them to remove it. If you felt the hide from the other side (which was deliciously soft, by the way), you could feel that it didn't feel quite right. It was lumpy or even tight. I told them that it shouldn't feel that way. The two were worried that the hide would be too thin, and wouldn't be good at keeping me warm. I told them that if it became a problem, they could always sew some sort of fabric to the other side and have it feel delightful. They agreed and removed the excess skin. 

The blanket was almost done. Now it just needed to be stained the right shade. The instructor brought out a bottle of tanning agent and left myself and the gorgeous woman alone to hash it out. She seemed really into it, but for me, the passion wasn't there. She was dressed in a thin nightie, and yet, I just didn't feel anything. We tanned the hide a nice shade of brown in the dim light. It went well with the black satin sheets. 

_________________________

06.29.2010Halo gets Funner (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID


I was on a map similar to blood gulch with my sister. Neither of us had power armor, but we were both carrying high-powered weaponry. She had a sniper rifle, and I had a rocket launcher. I told her to zoom in on a mountainside with snow, and to shoot part of the snow pack. She did, and a chunk of snow slid down, creating a small avalanche. She emptied a few more rounds into the snow, but no more slides happened. She changed clips like a pro, then tried again. Still nothing. She was getting frustrated. I told her to try the rocket launcher, since the sniper rounds were too small, and designed for ripping through stuff while leaving it mostly undisturbed. She wouldn't listen, and continued to waste ammo. The opposing team still hadn't showed up, but it was only a matter of time before they caught us out in the open without any ammo.

----------


## Maria92

07.01.2010Beach-Loving Cowards (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID
Enjoyable, Vivid

It was a bright, sunny day at the beach. I was there with my sister and father. It was surprisingly crowded out by the big rocks we liked to hang out at. So crowded, in fact, that the surface of the rocks and surrounding docks were completely covered in human bodies, some falling off into the water. 

We set up a spot. The water was quite warm, feeling more like a swimming pool than a lake. I jumped right in and started to swim out. The water was far too shallow for swimming, though...and crowded, too. I stood up and walked out to the deeper area, then began swimming. Everyone was inexplicably afraid to go beyond a certain point, but I plowed on. 

The designated swimming area was rimmed by thick ropes, and divided into sections. I cleared the first few sections. My dad had joined me, but as I continued to swim on, he bailed too and made for dry land. 

I reached the end of the rope, at which point the shallow water dropped off abruptly into a deep chasm. Deciding I'd seen enough, I walked back to land. The water had been populated by toddlers, so I went straight for the showers. Eew. 

The shower room was a large room, about the size of a small bedroom, covered in tile with a shower head coming out of the far wall. An entire room devoted to showering. It was actually quite pleasant. 

_________________________

07.01.2010Halo Silliness (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID
Action/Adventure

More Halo dreams. The dream takes place as if I were playing the game on a console, with the entire view taken up by what would be the screen. 

I started off by jumping onto a sort of moving platform, not unlike those found in Portal. The platform carried me a ways through a narrow metal corridor, when a squadron of bats attacked. I pulled out my shotgun and blasted the group of bloodsucking fiends, dropping most of them and driving away the rest. 

I jumped off the platform onto a metal ledge behind a plexiglas window, shotgun in hand. A spinning metal disk populated the ledge. It didn't seem to be doing much, but I shot the damn thing anyway. I jumped onto a different ledge, where I encountered an old brown leather boot moving about on its own accord. There was something inside it, causing it to flop about weakly. I emptied a round into that, too. I was amazed at the shitty reaction time, though. I had the target locked on, but for some arbitrary reason, I couldn't fire the thing as fast as I liked. The gun was entirely reloaded, filled with ammo, and ready to go. I just couldn't shoot it. I recall blaming the stupid targeting system that was clearly developed by a team of monkies.

----------


## Maria92

07.02.2010The Japanese Know How To Build A Mall (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID
Enjoyable, Vivid

The dream started at my house. My folks had just bought two build-it-yourself boats...molded plastic pieces designed to be fitted together to make a seaworthy craft. One was red, the other was orange. The plastic itself was quite thin and flexible. When assembled, the boats had wheels on the bottom to move them around with, and a plastic tower with a whistle on the top. 

Once the boats were assembled, I hopped a plane to Japan. I arrived in a Japanese mall brimming with awesomeness. I quickly located a wi-fi hot spot and skyped my folks back in the states. I then located what I guess was a pachinko machine and played a quick round. 

The scene skips to an indoor roller coaster, with a single two-person car and a rail that ran all over an office building. I jumped in with my sister and we took off, speeding under desks and across busy hallways. We got to an elevator...I hit the button, only to find the lift several stories below. The cart went over the edge, zipping down a rail and hiding under a desk. The lift was abandoned. We were going up...far up. The lift spat us out the top of the elevator, rather than letting us out the door. This was the top floor, and one without a stairway or elevator service. It seemed we were stuck. Storm clouds brewed on the other side of a huge skylight. The carpet was a short gray fabric with a generic pattern printed on it. There was a rail that ran right over the edge...worth a shot. We raced straight down, taking a turn at the last moment into the station. 

The scene skips back home, where I found the two boats broken to pieces, strewn about the street. It looked like a huge storm had blown through. Big chunks of boat were blocking traffic. I quickly picked up the pieces and reassembled them, pushing the boats home.

----------


## Mzzkc

I like how your dream somehow managed to come full circle after your random trip to Japan and office building shenanigans. =P

----------


## Maria92

Holy crap, people are still reading this thing?  ::D:  Thanks, bro.

----------


## Maria92

07.04.2010Teleporting Face Stomp (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID


It was a dark and stormy night. I stopped at a gas station to refill my car. My sis was in the seat next to me. As the fuel flowed, two very cute girls dashed under the gas station roof and jumped in the back seat of my car. I finished paying for the gas and got back in, then turned to the girls. They said their car had broken down a ways back, and wanted to catch a ride. I asked where they were going, and they responded with "wherever you're going." Threesome. Fuck yea. 

I got back on the highway. Traffic was backed up for a ways. I was an unusually good driver in this dream, contrary to the usual daredevil antics of most other dreams. The car warped and shifted, and we were all suddenly in the twilight zone. More precisely, we were in a labyrinth of a home. Literally, the thing was built like a maze, but with fine decor. We were in the living room. The girls were there, but so were a few other people, one of which I recognized. We were apparently supposed to find our way out. 

I came upon a bookcase with a bottle of blue glowing liquid in an old glass bottle. A label indicated it was teleportation potion. Anyone who drank it would be able to teleport to any point in the universe for the rest of their lives. A person told me not to touch it, but I swigged the potion anyway.

"Teleport beside that guy," I thought. The world rushed by me in an instant, and I was indeed beside that guy. "Teleport backwards," I yelled to myself, creating a loose image of where I wanted to be. The world slid away in the blink of an eye. I was a bit off from my pictured destination...looked like this took practice. I teleported around the corner. This time I vocalized my request: "Teleport on top of that one guy's face." I was looking down, expecting my feet to appear above his face. Instead, the carpet changed. I was beside that one guy. He seemed a bit puzzled, and also a bit pissed off that I was zipping around like a little bug. Everyone seemed to be getting pissed, actually. There were a few hollow death threats made, but I settled down and continued on foot. The dream ends.

----------


## Maria92

07.05.2010The Coolest Guy Ever (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID


I was at an airport in the early morning. It was slightly foggy out, and the sky was full of clouds. There was a group of salesmen trying to sell people airplanes. There were a lot of planes, in every shape and size. Most salesmen were doing well, but there was one guy in particular who was cleaning up. I was approached by one of the other salesmen and asked to investigate him. They suspected him of doing something illegal to sell the planes. I came up with the idea that he was illegally selling monekys with the planes. 

I went up and took a peek around the merchandise. No monkeys. Perhaps it was something he was doing on the test drives. I asked him to take me up in the air, and he agreed. He picked out a beauty of a plane...a Cessna painted red and gold. He said it was very powerful..."just like a car." It seated four. He took the driver's side, and I took shotgun. We taxied out to the runway. He goosed the plane, leaping right off the runway and soaring into the clouds with blinding speed. At around 18,000 feet, and in complete and total disregard for the rules of aviation, he began a phenomenal stunt routine. We plunged, picking up even more speed. We did loops and rolls, and rolling loops. Suddenly, I was in charge of my own plane, following the salesman. He was very fast. I did my own loops and rolls, then watched in amazement as the red and gold aircraft in front of me shot down at amazing velocity, breaking the sound barrier multiple times and leaving a smoke ring in the sky every time he did so. He approached the runway at Mach 6, then slowed it to a near stop and landed it beautifully. I jumped down through the clouds, breaking the sound barrier once or twice, but missed the runway. I fumbled with the radio as I landed behind the airport. 

Now safely on the ground, I radioed to tower, "Cessna 60952-niner, requesting permission to land." I was having trouble coming up with the numbers and words, and had to repeat the transmission several times. I eventually got through, making a fool of myself as I did so. I realized that "permission to taxi" would have been more accurate than "permission to land" as the dream ended.

----------


## Mzzkc

> I came up with the idea that he was illegally selling monekys with the planes.



A logical deduction even the great Sherlock Holmes would be proud of. =D

----------


## Hukif

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand, finished reading, epic indeed.

----------


## Maria92

Thanks, you guys.  ::content::  

07.11.2010An Unconventional FPS (Non-lucid)

SCENE DESCRIPTION DREAM LUCID
Action/Adventure, Combat, Enjoyable, Vivid

This dream is a combination of a first-person shooter video game and real life (and written in present tense, for once). 

I am running. An evil megalomaniac has risen to power, and is jailing everyone for no good reason. Escape is my only hope. My feet pound the pavement. My sister is close on my heels. We are headed beyond city limits. A great, Mayan-esque temple shoots out of the flat landscape. It will provide good cover. 

We reach the structure and begin to scale it. There is a door around back. It's a long shot, but our only hope. 

The door is open. We slip inside unnanounced. The entrance is a long, narrow corridor. She waits in the hallway while I take the nearest left. 

I emerge into a room with fabulous decor. I take a look at the far wall, which is rotating. An armed temple guard appears, taking the form of a goddamn furry. It is holding an odd gun of some sort, but it does not fire directly at me. Instead, it turns toward a mirror in his little rotating room and blasts off a round. A massive beam of bright orange energy ricochets all over the room I'm standing in. I lean back to avoid the beam, then draw my assault rifle. The back wall is still rotating. The furry is gone, now replaced by a pane of glass and a clear shot of a turtle man. I switch to FPS-style and let loose on it. The turtle keels over dead and vanishes in a puff of light, leaving behind what looks like a pokeball. 

I don't go to pick up the ball, though. The room is still rotating, and I'd rather wait to kill off any other surprises before jumping into the open. The furry appears again. I shoot it to death without a second thought. Now the pane of glass is back. An angered man from the turtle world comes charging forward, assault rifle blazing. I was caught off-guard, and my first shots miss. The poor fool is now in range, though. I melee his skull with the butt of my gun, and he crumples. Now I enter the beach area with the turtle person and pick up the pokeballs, which don't seem like anything special. 

The dream ends.

----------


## Maria92

07.15.2010The Frozen Killer (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID


The snow is deep. A harsh wind blows about the soft flakes, obscuring vision. There is a cabin off in the distance, with a mother calling to her child. The child is a young lad of about eleven with thick glasses. What neither of them see, though, is the psycho creeping up behind the young boy. 

The boy is making his way back to the house by grabbing onto evenly-spaced wooden stakes, which keep him from slipping down a rather steep hill and plunging into a frigid lake. The lunatic removes the stakes in front of the boy, concealed by the blowing snow. 

As if in slow motion, the boy takes a few steps forward and reaches for the next stake. He cannot find it, falters, and falls down the hill, crashing into the lake at the bottom. I remain frozen in place, unable to move, powerless to stop the events from unfolding. The mother hears the splash and looks down at the lake in horror. The killer sneaks away. The dream ends. 

_________________________

07.15.2010Does This Take Diesel?  (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID


After driving around a cute little car built for two, I notice the tank is empty and pull into a car dealership's service bay. The car itself is built like an antique, and has a top speed of around 40 miles per hour. There's only one problem: I don't know what kind of fuel it takes. The service people pull out a diesel nozzle from behind a desk and toss it to me. This jogs my memory...diesel is the standard fuel in this world. I fill the tank up and depart on my merry way as the dream ends. 

_________________________

07.15.2010Grounded (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID


The time is about five o'clock. I'm at an airport, waiting for ground school to start, when it occurs to me that I might as well take the plane up while I wait. The instructor isn't doing much, but he tells me to check everything and make sure we're ready for takeoff. I check the plane, the conditions, everything, and it seems we're ready, until I get to the wind speed. The wind speed measurer is reading a 50 knot crosswind...far too violent to take off. 

The instructor comes by and tells me I have the device calibrated wrong...the actual wind speed is about 5 knots. Good to go, I hop into the plane and start it up. I taxi to the front of the building, but the instructor is now busy helping some jerk with the book. Time is ticking...down to less than 20 minutes. At this point, it isn't worth taking off. I park the plane and get ready for class. 

_________________________

07.15.2010False Dream #1: The Beach (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID


First experiment with false dreaming. I'm making a note here: HUGE SUCCESS! By writing down a dream I didn't have, I've remembered it exactly as if it had been a dream. 

I'm on a white, sandy beach. The sand is very soft, consisting of extremely fine particles. The hot sun is beating down, but the cool breeze offers some relief. Palm trees are littered about...coconut palms, mostly. I've strung a hammock between two such trees, with the fronds casting a complete shadow over the hammock. The perfect place to take a nap. 

I get into the hammock and observe the scenery, my head propped up by a pillow woven from bamboo fibers. The beach slopes away, meeting the sea. A point sticks out into the ocean a ways. Inland is completely covered in dense flora, the jungle appearing amazingly impenetrable. Some different fruit trees are visible. The guavas and papayas are ripe, as are a couple of the banana trees. The lemons are still green...not quite ready. 

I get up and ascend the polished wooden stairs of a small hut. The hut has an amazing view of the island, but no windows. I walk over to the main feature...a waist-high countertop made from timber lashed together. I reach for some fruit...a ruby-red guava, a couple of bananas, an orange, and a few slices of papaya. I cut them up and, along with some ice taken from the freezer, put them in my one other modern luxury: a blender. Within moments, I have a delicious smoothie. Fruits grown wild always taste better than those bought in supermarkets. I returned to my hammock, sipping from my coconut shell. The dream ends.

----------


## Hidden

What's a false dream?  What do you do with them?

----------


## Maria92

> What's a false dream?  What do you do with them?



They're dreams I make up entirely from scratch. They never actually happened, but I was able to convince myself they did. Even knowing that the dream is entirely made up, it seems like it was an actual dream. This was the trial run, using a familiar environment. My plan now is to place myself in increasingly unusual scenarios to see if and at what point the dreams are too damn unusual to stick.

----------


## Hidden

Hm, interesting.  When do you make up the dream?  In the morning when you're writing them down?  Is there any purpose to doing that, or is it just something interesting to try?  Do you think it could be used to induce lucid dreams?

----------


## Maria92

> Hm, interesting.  When do you make up the dream?  In the morning when you're writing them down?  Is there any purpose to doing that, or is it just something interesting to try?  Do you think it could be used to induce lucid dreams?



I usually make them up in the morning, but there really isn't any set template. My idea is that, since my lucids are few and far apart, these will help not only with dream incubation, but may also make somewhat of a suitable substitute to genuine lucid dreams. Mostly just something interesting to try.

----------


## Hidden

Cool.  Well, good luck.  I'll try to be better about staying caught up on your DJ (I've been rather lazy as of late), but no promises.  :wink2:

----------


## Maria92

07.18.2010Tornadoes and a Charizard (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID


I'm at a car dealership, where I'm now employed. I was hired for my...unique talents. Being straight out of 4chan, my tripcode name is apparently "Vortex," which gives me the power to make small tornadoes anywhere at any time by twirling an ordinary post-it note. I'm still a bit new to my powers, though, and standing next to fans that turn the note for me seems to be much easier. 

I find two other 4channers who are now employed, and they tell me to follow them. We head into the back room, which is cluttered beyond all reason. We've been hired to clean it. I make up a tornado and push some boxes around, then leave. 

Outside the back room, I find another fan and make another twister, which is really fun. I then see my sister, who is dressed up in a tuxedo, top hat, and tie. She says she's here with her date: a cute girl in a dress. My sister is a lesbian. The dream ends. 



07.21.2010Little Swamp of Horrors (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID


I'm in a deep, dark swamp that is populated by all sorts of people. The dirt is pitch black, and a strange mist hangs in the air. The whole thing smells like rotting plant matter. Mushrooms are abundant...so abundant that one person has set up a mushroom shop. 

A rather large man, clearly a mushroom noob, picks up an ugly and asymmetrical mushroom. It is covered in blisters and boils, and is a deep red color. He takes a bite. The mushroom is not tasty, and what's more, is slightly poisonous. The man feels the effects immediately. I tell him to hang on and to not eat any more mushrooms. 

I look around the swamp for a particular shroom known as a miracle mushroom. I find a large cluster of the small caps growing on a mushroom vendor's cart. I take a few and hand them to the man, who eats them and recovers rapidly. 

I now meet up with my sister. We come across an odd species of bug...a jack-of-all-trades, of sorts. It is capable of evolving and branching into one of at least a dozen sorts of bugs in a very short period of time, but once it selects a direction, it is stuck. I take this bug and assign it to be a glow worm. Very shortly there are dozens of tiny glow worms crawling about...and one very large one. The large one stops moving, then begins to eject hundreds and hundreds of smaller ones from a hole in its back. Time to go. 

As we wandered the swamp, we kept finding piles of candy strewn about, including an absolutely massive stache of Now and Laters, all of them banana flavored. I promptly fill up on these, then ignore the other piles of candy. 

We reach the top of the swamp, where a woman in a lab coat is waiting for us. She explains that the candy was an experiment to test our powers of observation, and then pointed out that we must not be very observant, because we didn't shout loudly when we found new piles of candy. I thought this was just pants-on-head retarded, and walked away with my sis. The swamp was now sloping downhill, and the dream ends as we descend into the mist.

----------


## Maria92

07.22.2010Flying Office Buildings (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID


The dream opens with two unseen narrators expaining the site in front of me: a giant, planet-sized space balloon. It is like a documentary. The balloon has an odd shape to it. Rather than being made of flexible mesh in an inverted teardrop sort of pattern, it is rigid and lumpy, and the canvas is stretched tight over a wire frame. They discuss another model, which is larger still and has yet another unique shape. The problem with these massive balloons is that it will consume nearly all the resources on the planet needed to make one, being that they are so large. As the camera zooms into earth, the narrators discuss the possibility of a multi-deployment balloon system, in which many smaller "rescue" balloons would be set up around the world. 

I watch as three of these balloons are launched into the air. The skins are burgandy in color, and comparably massive to traditional hot air balloons. The documentary phases into reality. Earthquakes and flooding have torn a city asunder, and the balloons are being sent out to rescue people. The city is prepared for a flood, and everybody has a raft. The balloons use grappling hooks to snag the rafts and pull people to safety. The most urgent operation is keeping people from plummeting over a 200 foot waterfall formed by the earthquake. 

I am among those rescued. My balloon has rescued a lot of people, and things are getting cramped. The rescue crew decides to drop me off in a modified office building. My room is large enough to seat two at a table bolted into the floor. A professional looking businessman that could be Adam Sandler's twin is seated across from me. A set of clear plexiglas doors close behind me as I enter. The building looks like it has been cut in half, similar to old-school play houses. 

A set of rockets pop out of the bottom of the building. The entire structure launches into the air with surprising agility. The pilot zooms us over the flood zone. The entire city is swamped. Wanting to bring some fun to the tragedy, he proceeds to put the building through a series of aerobatic maneuvers, including several barrel rolls and a loop. 

The building touches down on a part of the city that hasn't been flooded yet; an old, solid marble fire station. The building was once the city hall, but they relocated years ago and left the fire department in charge. My sister is now with me. As we walk around the structure, I comment at how amazing the marble carvings are. She asks sarcastically what I like most about them, making reference to the naked women. I tell her I'm more interested in the craftsmanship, and use a well-made demon statue as an example. The statue truly is a masterpiece, with twisted and textured horns and flawless muscles. 

We move on to the inside of the fire station, where we are warmly greeted by the firemen and immediately put on the force. With floods come fires, and it is our job to put them out. Being that it is a slow day, however, they put me to work on getting my pilot's license. 

I am taken to a nearby runway and given an odd little contraption to pilot. It at first seems like a car with very stubby wings, but I soon learned that one had to balance on it with one foot to pilot it. Wondering how this thing would ever get airborne, I maneuver around a truck parked on the runway and go full throttle. At the very end of the runway, the strange little thing gets airborne. A park with a sparse population of trees is at the end of the runway, and now all around me. The car/surfboard/plane is terribly underpowered, and very touchy to boot. A slight jerk upwards on the yoke sends me into the branches, which is a bad place to be. What's more, it kills my airspeed and I almost stall. I nose down and get some velocity back, but now I'm going down much too fast. I pull up and the belly of the thing scrapes the ground. But now I'm slow again, so I dive once more. Adding to the challenge is my weaving around trees and getting thrown off balance every few seconds. How anyone could pilot this monstrosity is beyond me. I land the damn thing and go back to the fire station. 

As I get there, a call comes in. It is now early morning. Leaving the station via the back exit, I come upon a surreal version of my own back yard. The pond is steaming purple and turquoise. The sky is green and lavender. A plume of black smoke through the trees indicates the fire. The foliage is not the normal green, but instead an unusual shade of teal. It is here that the dream ends.

----------


## Maria92

07.23.2010Dog Treats are Awesome (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID


I'm sitting at home with my sister when I get the curious idea to try eating a dog cookie. The cookies are just run-of-the-mill Milkbone brand treats, but there are several colors to choose from. I pick a tan one the box claims is peanut flavored, and my sis chooses a red one. Biting into the cookie, I'm surprised by the burst of flavor, but more so by the texture. The dog treat is exactly like a Do-Si-Do girl scout cookie in every way. My sister, on the other hand, has turned bright red and her eyes are watering. She tells me hers is incredibly spicy. The dream ends. 

_________________________

07.23.2010Plant Graveyard (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID


I'm at some unusual place outside with my pepper plants. The plants are about five feet high and sparsely foliated. They are dying. The stems are turning black in places. They have been getting way too much water as of late, and are rotting from the inside out. 

My sister, in a last ditch effort to save them, plants them under a slab of concrete. Unfortunately, the rain shows up and floods the plants, finishing them off. The roots rot and the stems turn to black mush. The rest of my garden soon follows suit. The only survivor is a pepper on the porch under the shelter of the roof. 

_________________________

07.23.2010Mario Party meets Friends (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID


I'm on a set of stairs with Joey and Chandler from Friends. The right hand side of the stairs is a bookcase stuffed full of books. They are playing a game, and I'm watching. Basically, it's supersized Mario Party. They tell me to come on and join them, so I do and immediately roll a 6. Chandler gets a bit pissed off, but we all roll again. He gets a 1, and I get a 5. This sets him off on a mini-rant before the dream ends.

----------


## Hukif

Hm, whatever happened to the false dreams? And lol at the party.

----------


## Maria92

> Hm, whatever happened to the false dreams? And lol at the party.



They take effort...and I haven't come up with a really good plot yet. I'm thinking something fighting related. Not dead yet.  :wink2:

----------


## Maria92

07.30.2010Some Such Title Goes Here (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID


It is my grandma's birthday, and we are celebrating the occasion with a meal out. 

My entire family is going, so my dad is driving over. I bring my modified DS along, since I use it to store music in a very strange program. I find that the songs I have are somewhat bland, and so mix things up by playing two of them at once. It sounds absolutely phenomenal. I liken it to a Nerds Rope...one song is the gummy core that holds the piece together, and the other is like the delicious tiny candies that make you want to eat it in the first place. 

At the restaurant, there are huge candleabras that double as blow torches. My dad lights one, sending a six inch blue flame shooting upward. My grandma gets ahold of it and puts out the fire, but touches the end right after, burning her finger. 

At the hotel room we're renting, a woman comes to the door selling magazines. I'm a bit strapped for cash, so I turn the tables and ask her if she'd like to buy a slightly used DS. I show her all the features, pirated games, and songs, and she agrees to the $100 price tag. 

The scene skips to a comic book. The comic is about a funny psychiatrist that goes around solving people's problems, especially phobias.

----------


## Maria92

07.31.2010Battling Zombies with my Girlfriend (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID


I'm on a double date with one of my friends in a rented suit. The jacket is gray, and I remember my parents telling me to try and keep it nice. 

Conversation briefly abates, and my friend's date leans over and starts to flirt with me. My date, having none of that, asks to talk to me in private. _Demands_ is more accurate, really. 

I excuse myself from the table and join her near the restrooms, where she asks me what the hell I think I'm doing. I try to calm her down when we notice they are staring at us. I draw her behind a crowd and into the rather cramped Men's room. 

We begin to argue once more when Michal Jackson's _Thriller_ starts playing from some unseen source and the room is suddenly filled with zombies. Zombies everywhere. Crawling down the walls, coming up through the toilet, popping up from under the floor. 

We both set to work, making sure the decomposing corpses rest in pieces. She punches one zombie so hard his head shatters, spraying the wall with grime and zombie flesh. I deliver a series of roundhouse kicks that would shame Chuck Norris. We beat and flail our way through the zombie crowd until all are dead. My jacket is flecked with mud and water stains, but the two of us are safe. 

I emerge from the restroom and find my parents, telling them that the date went great. They cringe at the state of my jacket. Oh, well. The dream ends.

----------


## Maria92

08.02.2010Laying on the Charm (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID
Enjoyable, Favorite, Vivid

I'm at the dealership I usually work at, but the interior of the building has been transformed into a five star restaurant. The harsh fluorescent lights have been replaced with dimmer bulbs that create a wonderful atmosphere. The carpet is red, the siding is all done in dark mahogany. The place is staffed with professional ass-kissers. The maître d in particular lacks a sense of humor, and only knows how to be snotty and proper. 

I am a very important person here, it seems. So important, that a very wealthy and very handsome black actor wants to hang out with me. He's carrying a DS, and asks if I know the game Pokemon. I tell him I do, and ask if he would like to accompany me to my car while I get it. He agrees. 

My car is parked quite a ways from the building, so he goes and gets his to drive over. I remember with a wave of horror that my save file was erased, along with my epic team. There is a fix, though. I have to insert four pokemon games at once into my modified DS to generate a legendary team. 

I open my game case and set to work. He jumps out of his car and watches me work. I search feverishly for the games amongst all the other games. The poor light at this time of night isn't helping, either. 

I finally collect all the games. I need to hurry up and create this team fast. The famous guy says he'll move his car, and that he'll meet me inside in a few. I close up my car and take off across the parking lot at a flat out run. As I dodge a waiter, he shouts, "Hey, you! Get off the property. This is a private party."

"Chillax, bro. It's fine," I shout back. 

I slow down and walk across the threshold like a civilized person. The maître d shoots me a dirty look. "You know, the guests won't like those kinds of shenanigans. If they tip poorly, you will be held responsible, and expected to make it up."

'Cripes, chill, you old blunderbag,' I think to myself. 

I enter the restaurant proper and look around. The room is packed with people, some strewn about casually. I head over to the bar, where my friend is working. I shake his hand, then step over an aisle made of lined up bottles. The decorator had unusual tastes. Everyone is talking, and at the center of the huge restaurant is a massive flat screen TV turned onto American football. These people have good taste. It is officially my duty to go around shaking hands and introducing myself, but I don't want to. Neither do the people, for that matter. Nobody wants to be disturbed so they can meet some person of little consequence they'll never see again. So, I pull up a bar stool and just watch things unfold as the dream ends.

----------


## airjacobs

What a night! I had at least 3, perhaps 4 solid, vivid dreams, none of them about debates. In my first dream, I'm in my AP Biology class again, warming up for the No Child Left Behind tests and all that nonsense.

----------


## Maria92

Congrats?

----------


## Hukif

100 and she agreed to it!? Crazy dream.
And lol @ thriller dream

----------


## Maria92

08.03.2010Ninja-Flipping Knights and a Fivesome (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID


The dream opens video game style. I'm on a lake with a fishing pole. There is a castle surrounded by knights. My job is to catch a certain number of fish and kill all the knights so I can get into the castle. I think the fish thing would be easier to do first, so I set out on a small raft around the lake. I drift a bit too close, though, and the knights become suspicious of me. I tried to tell them I am but a humble fisherman, and paddle away. It works for a second, but the person in charge figures me out and sounds the alarm. 

Knights come sloshing toward me by the barrel full. I grab the throat of the first one who reaches me and chuck him over my shoulder into another enemy. I sieze one soldier's arm and use it to spin him around in a circle, taking out the ring of enemies that has formed around me, then slinging him into a tree. 

Forgetting the fishing requirement, I go to the castle gates. Inside is a collection of innocent people having a fine time. I see a few people I know, but what catches my eye are the two cuties chatting with what I presume to be their boyfriends. As I watch, in the course of a few seconds, the girls go from happy to furious. I take that to mean the guys just broke up with them. 

They storm toward the gate...one of them mutters "I'm broken. Who wants to fix me?" This I recognize as an invitation to shag. I jump at the opportunity and follow the pair back to their home on the lake. 

As I cross the threshold, I ask them how they feel about threesomes. They explain they are bisexual, and would be just fine with it. 

Inside the house, we begin pushing beds together to make enough room for the three of us. Curiously, there are two other beds. The owners of said beds walk through the door and ask what's going on. I explain, then ask them all how they feel about a five way. They all agree that it would be fine. 

Before the screwing begins, there are details that need to be hashed out. One girl suggests moving to a different room. I'm worried about the echo factor in that room, and how easy it would be to hear us. This room, by contrast, has floor-to-ceiling carpeting, and is nicely insulated. 


*Spoiler* for _Explicit_: 



The details are hashed out, and with nothing left to do but to do it, we strip off. Somehow, we end up in a circle. The girls start fingering each other, and I follow suit. The ladies to either side of me are already very wet, and seem to be enjoying themselves. The cutie on my right reaches out and takes my member. Her grip feels amazing. After about a minute of this, it is time to move on. 

I lay down on the floor and am readily straddled. It was one of the ladies I didn't have a chance to touch. She guides me inside her. The feeling is beyond description. The other girl comes over and has me eat her out. The remaining two do their own thing together while they wait for me to free up. 

The rhythmic gliding of the fine young woman is absolutely sensational. I somehow manage to hold off until she comes and dismounts. The dream ends.

----------


## Maria92

08.04.2010Bombing Round the Sky, Looking Super Fly (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID


I'm in an airplane, approaching the runway. 

"Cessna 264 Alpha Foxtrot making final approach on runway one four."

I lower the flaps the final ten percent and make my final turn, lining up with the center of the runway as I pull power. Gently, I float down the runway, then nudge the plane onto the rear wheels of the tricycle landing gear before setting the plane down on the front one. A near perfect landing. I coast down the runway, then apply the toe brakes so I can swing onto the taxiway. 

I park the plane on the grass by the runway, then make a quick change into my rocket powered flying squirrel suit. 

Attracting quite the crowd now, I stand at the end of the runway and ignite the thrusters. The jetpack hurls me skyward, and a pair of retractable modified wings pops out. the wings are hollow in the center, which reduces weight and improves the aerodynamic qualities of the wings. 

With the wings providing lift and stability, the controls of the suit become quite simple. I do rolls, loops, and crazy turns simply by leaning in any given direction. Ah, but how to land this thing? I make a lazy bank and headed for the runway, as I deploy the string-based flap system and cut power. Several dozen small jets on the front of the wing spew a silly string like material over the surface of the wings, which covers the hole in the middle of each wing. The aerodynamic flow of air destroyed, I decelerate rapidly and alight lightly on the runway below. The dream ends amidst the cheers of the onlookers. 

_________________________

08.04.2010One-on-One with a Cutie in the Kitchen (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID
Enjoyable, Sex, Vivid

I enter my kitchen and open the refrigerator in search of something to nom. My search in vain, I close the door and find myself face-to-face with a very cute girl with dark brown hair and enchanting eyes. 

"Let's do it," she says, as she unbuckles my jeans. 

"With pleasure." I pull down her skirt and undo the buttons of her blouse. Still half-clothed, I push her against the cold fridge door. She asks to go slow as I thrust deep inside her, producing some giggling and protesting. With me still inside, she lectures me on proper screwing etiquette.

Her lecture concluded, we resume. Again, the feeling is absolutely amazing. The dream ends before either of us can finish.  :Sad: 

_________________________

08.04.2010Busting the Chop Shop (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID


I'm driving in my Oldsmobile with my sister when I decide to take a shortcut home and jump the curb, speeding down a large concrete sidewalk. It isn't long before I come upon a ramp about the width of my car. I hang a left and take it, bouncing through a doorway of sorts and down another ramp. The entire area is very maze-like, but I continue to bounce along. 

I eventually come across an illegal chop shop that is dismantling a beautiful red Mustang. The mechanics all look up...and promptly discover the grill of my car. 

I start mowing over the lot of the crooks, sending bodies flying into heaps of broken bones and bruised flesh. When, at last, all the baddies have been dispatched, I make my exit back from whence I came.

----------


## Maria92

08.05.2010The Ultimate Sandwich (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID
Enjoyable, Funny, Vivid

I'm in a cafeteria, assembling the world's most fabulous sandwich. I begin by seizing a foot-and-a-half long hoagie roll, already cut in half. Next I pile a separate plate high with thick strips of corned beef. This I set aside for now. 

I take my sandwich and work the counter, grabbing some of everything. The first thing that catches my eye is some boiled, buttered, and salted cabbage. I lay down a bed as my base. On top of this, I pile some saurkraut and the first layer of meat. Next is black olives, which I sprinkle on generously. Another round of meat, and now some spicy dijon mustard. Next, mushrooms...of four kinds. Another round of meat. The sandwich is beginning to take shape. Still more is needed, though. 

At long last, the sandwich is complete. At half a yard long and a good 9 inches high, this is one badass meal. As I stroll through the cafeteria, people stop eating as I pass, some with gasps of shock or horror, as they gaze upon my epic creation. Whispers go up, and as I take my seat, I realize the entire cafeteria has stopped eating. They are watching me. I pick up my sandwich and take a huge bite. The taste is sensational. The basic flavor of the mushrooms balances out the acidity of the mustard and saurkraut, and the black olives and cabbage add a nice element of saltiness. The body of the sandwich, the corned beef, is tender and delicious. This is, without a doubt, the best thing I've ever tasted in a dream. 

The scene skips to me driving home, where I see my teacher running down the street with a home made flamethrower strapped to his back. He's headed to the monster truck ralley, during which there will be a contest to see who made the best home made weapon. 

_________________________

08.05.2010Dimension Jumping and Father Assault (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID


The dream begins with me discovering my new ability: dimension jumping. I am now in possession of the power to leap into any number of an infinite number of realities, each with their own unique histories and futures. Naturally, I want to try this out. 

The first few dimensions are exactly like the one I'm in right now, but with minor latent differences, like one where Napoleon won the war. Snore. 

In the next dimension, I find myself in a dimly lit room. My father is here, but he is an unstable and dangerous man. In a scene reminiscient of the LoTR dark rider sniffing out Frodo, my dad sensed my location behind the bed, then proceeded to attack. I dash out the nearest exit and find myself in a beautiful home, where my mother and sister are shocked to see me there. I run through the kitchen with my dad hot on my heels. On the table are some knives, which I arm myself with. Now with twin blades, I continue to run. I don't want to use them, but I will if I have to. My dad corners me, and I nick both his arms and flee. 

I tear out the door into the snow and wait. My father arrives shortly, running like a bear. Once he sees me, though, he stops, turns around, and sulks off. Apparently, I don't pose a threat anymore. The dream ends. 

_________________________

08.05.2010I need Shoelaces! (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID


This dream is only slightly more interesting than it sounds.  :tongue2: 

On the computer, I watch as a group of pranksters use shoelaces to create a 2D structure atop a large-ish building. This time, they decide to make Snoopy out of black and white shoelaces. This gets me thinking. I take a piece of paper and copy down the snoopy design. Now all I need are some shoelaces, and I can have a bit of fun. 

I'm in New York City, on vacation, I guess, and in need of a mall. A Foot Locker store would have what I need...the nearest mall with that store, though, is a fair ways away, and my folks don't want to travel that far. Times Square is a bit closer, but I don't know if they'll have what I need. 

Unable to find any shoelaces, the dream ends.

----------


## samson2908

> [INDENT]03.10.2009FIRST LUCID!!! (MILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I did the lucid dreaming mantra last night, and I had a grand total of 2 or three dreams. The biggest event of the night, however, was MY FIRST LUCID EVER! Apparently, I was in the army and we were marching down this big, dusty hill thing surrounded by wooden walls. I looked at it, realized I had been here before in my dreams, and that this must be a dream. The excitement was so much that I had a false awakening.



just read this for the first time,  it felt like a carry over memory.

----------


## Maria92

Ah, good times...

----------


## Maria92

08.08.2010Epic Lucid (MILD)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID
Achieved Goal, Enjoyable, Favorite, Lucid Dream, Vivid

I'm pacing around a beautiful hotel room seated above a lake of lava. As I approach the desk, it suddenly hits me that I'm dreaming. I go dizzy and the world flickers briefly into blackness, but I hang onto it. I'm dreaming. There isn't anything I can't do. 

Right, first things first. I picture a beautiful girl with shoulder length blond hair behind me, about to give me a neck massage, then turn around. Right behind me is a beautiful girl with shoulder length blond hair (and very cute freckles). For the first time in my life, I successfully summoned someone. 

I suggest we move to the bed, and she concurs. Before we can do anything, though, two dudes jump into my room and start nattering on about how I had to save someone. I try to smite the chattery bastards, but it doesn't work. Shit. Oh, well, time to try out different dream powers instead. 

Still very lucid, it occurs to me to try and fly over the lake of lava. I pick a cool spot and jump into the air, briefly flying sort of like Iron Man. It doesn't last very long, and I find myself sprinting over the lava at tremendous speed. 

I crash into a dimly lit restaurant and try flying again. I'm able to do some gliding, sort of like a flying squirrel, but not outright flying. I find the exit and emerge into a nice college campus with trees and tall buildings. Perfect for practicing. 

I'm wearing my backpack, and try to fly by sheer willpower, which doesn't go so well. I recall the jumping to get higher technique and give it a try. Surprisingly, it works. I keep jumping and eventually fly a short distance. The backpack is heavy, though, and I want to get rid of it. The moment I do so, however, my flying goes away. No technique is able to restore my flying power. For some reason, my skill is directly linked to the backpack. 

Sick of flying, I decide to screw with some DC's. I march into my classroom and look at my seat. "BAM!" I shout, and a CD appears on it. Very nice. I move the CD and take my seat. Looking at the hallway outside, I shout "BOOM!" in an effort to re-summon the cutie from before. There is no immediate activity, so I get up and take a peek. She's there, but she's talking with the teacher. The dream ends.

----------


## Maria92

08.10.2010Halo Garage Brawl Creepyness (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID


"Three, two, one: FIGHT!"

The garage battleground loads. It looks quite similar to my garage, but much larger and greatly expanded. Not bothering with the little shit, I immediately go to the sniper rifle, and from there, to the monitor.  





I "possess" the monitor and activate the defenses. I have two primary modes of fire, plus a tractor beam, laser eye, and the power to fly. Since the laser renders me defenseless for a few seconds, I opt for the two main modes of firing, which can be done simultaneously. 

Green plasma missiles start firing from either side at tremendous velocity as I engage the first weapon, closely followed by an even faster barrage of smaller, pink plasma balls as the second weapon comes online. 

There are three enemies around me. Two of them I take out quickly, but the third is more cunning. He uses heat seeking missiles to keep me away. While I'm distracted, he gets into an armored hummer with missile capabilities and tries to take aim.  

I, being much faster and agile than he is, open fire and begin circling at close range, ensuring he never locks on. He quickly takes cover behind a large work bench, but it is no use. I continue my relentless onslaught of fire until, at last, the hummer breaks down and he becomes trapped inside. 

I cease firing for a moment and start chargin' mah lazur. A few seconds later, a huge red beam erupts from my "eye" and vaporizes the truck and my opponent. I win. 

The garage is now a mess, though, and the battle fades to reality. I unpossess the monitor and join my opponents in cleaning up the mess. It is only then that I realize the monitor had a tractor beam that would be hugely helpful. Unfortunately, though, I've lost it among the rubble somewhere, and cannot find it. Deciding that restarting the level would be easier, I go to the level select menu, which is a series of tubes on the wall of the garage, and pick one at random, hoping that once there, we can get back to the garage scene, reset and everything neatly in place. 

The dream gets progressively more disturbing and weird from here. The world we warp to is one of ice, snow, and water. Three massive fish with frightening teeth guard the level select menu. We all materialize in the frigid ocean, and quickly beat a retreat to land, where a giant meat freezer sits. The dead cows are all contaminated and unfit for consumption. The place has been shut down for years and abandoned long ago. The windows are grimy and the lighting is dim. The entire setting is extremely unsettling and creepy. 

The fish swim up to land, where they are electrocuted by a wire of some sort. The level select spazzes out and takes me to a place that can only be described as hell. It is a modified map of Blood Gulch, clearly done by some sadistic fuck. The map is combat-functional, but so random and downright scary that I can't imagine anyone wanting to spend more than a few seconds on it. The scenery has a way of mutating and shifting, which has some very weird consequences. I watch as my teammates are beheaded, cleaved in half, and killed by their own bullets, all seemingly from thin air. Donkey Kong materializes on the map and starts shrieking wildly, as if in intense pain as his body is stretched to unheard of proportions. 

I'm floating now. I have no body. It has disappeared. Four monkey totems appear on the map in a circle, and with horror I realize that they are myself and my opponents. My view only lets me see two of them, but as I watch the player list, the first two are eliminated, and the cause of their destruction becomes apparent when a huge rolling wooden monkey ball crushes the person next to my totem, and then my own totem. My view flickers to static, then to black. The dream ends.

----------


## Maria92

08.11.2010Skipping through Japan (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID


I'm walking down a street one misty, dismal morning in Japan. My company is a cute Japanese girl who insists on skipping and speaks with a singsong voice. 

She skips on ahead as I plod along. I pass a woman on her way to work. "Moshi moshi!" I say, with a bow for politeness. The woman returns the bow with a smile and carries on her merry way. 

I catch up to the skipping girl, and we wait at a bus stop. In her singsong voice, she speaks several lines of fluent Japanese. I catch my name, and "baka," which means idiot. In English, I ask if she just called me an idiot. She giggles and smiles, and speaks a bit more Japanese that sounds like "no, of course not." "You did! You just called me an idiot!" I retort. She giggles again, and the dream ends. 

_________________________

08.11.2010Really Big Guns (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID


The bus rocks from side to side as it hits another bump on the road. The gent sitting next to me seems to be in a daze. The back of the bus certainly does get a lot of the sway, which gently rocks me to sleep. 

There is a small explosion. Gunshots ring out, and I'm thrown into the back of the seat in front of me. Panic ensues. I beat a hasty retreat to the front of the bus, but get thrown into a seat a few rows shy of my target. It is here that I decide to play dead. I'm pushed up against the corpse of a fat man. I put on my best dead face, complete with eyes rolled back and limp appendages. 

The threat passes, and the survivors exit the bus. I split from the pack and head off on my own. As I wander the facility, I notice a room bathed in red light. It is apparently a guard station, left abandoned momentarily. Two very large handguns with equally large clips of bullets are sitting on the security console. I pick them up and stuff my pockets with extra clips. The guns are surprisingly light for their size. 

I round the corner and come face-to-face with one of the attackers. I quickly unload half a clip into his face. The handguns appear to be fully automatic. I change the clip out for a full one and discard the half empty. No need to be weighed down. I have plenty of ammo. 

I wander the facility some more, and stumble upon a thwomp from the Super Mario universe. It is quite a distance off, so I take aim and fire at it for shits and giggles. The thwomp becomes enraged, and rushes toward me at tremendous speed. In addition, it calls all its friends. The guns do fuck all, so I holster them and start chucking grenades, which also prove ineffective. 

Solid Snake appears on the scene and pulls out a special grenade, then rushes me to safety. The explosion turns the thwomps into rubble. The dream ends.

----------


## XeL

Man, I also have these dreams where I'm in Japan. For some reason I'm usually fully capable of both understanding the language, as well as speaking it fluently. Then I wake up and face the brutal reality ._.

Oh well, that _will_ change soon.

----------


## Hukif

Remind me to never open an "explicit" from you again <.<

----------


## Maria92

> Remind me to never open an "explicit" from you again <.<



That would be a wise move, I fear.

----------


## XeL

It wasn't _that_ bad, was it?

----------


## Mzzkc

> It wasn't _that_ bad, was it?



I didn't think so.

----------


## XeL

Compared to this one dream I had where a dude was fucking this dudette (whose vagina was located on her forehead), it's not that bad.

----------


## Maria92

> Compared to this one dream I had where a dude was fucking this dudette (whose vagina was located on her forehead), it's not that bad.



Lawl. 

Thanks, everyone, for reading. ^_^

----------


## Maria92

08.19.2010Cool Desktop and WoW (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID


I'm sitting at my computer, messing around with the desktop and appearance settings. I'm tired of the background and the color scheme, so I navigate to the themes setting. The themes are not what I expect...they are done by artists. Along with the background and color scheme, the desktop icons change, too. 

I start trying out different themes, each with a general schema and a matching name. There are multiple themes with a "Japanese" feel to them, but none that I really like. A nature theme catches my eye, and earns bonus points when it turns my icons into anime characters. I set it as the current one and call it good. 

The scene skips to a forest. It's another one of my video game/reality hybrid dreams, where it seems like I'm controlling myself from behind a monitor, yet experiencing the scene as if it were reality. Near as I can tell, the game is a derivative of World of Warcraft. 

I come upon a pathetic steed suffering from epilepsy. The game instructs me to pick the annoying creature up and ride it. I do so...with some difficulty. Because of the animal's weakness, it tends to veer around unpredicably, shaking and panting as it does so. The dream ends as I crest a hill.

----------


## Maria92

08.27.2010Collect the Puffballs (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID


I'm in a classroom. It is evening, and I am one of only a few people there. The class has long been dismissed. Outside, there is a tall and very rare tree that is releasing spherical balls of delicate fluff. The balls are very rare, as they disintegrate within a day. 

The fluff blows through the window and into the classroom, where the puffs hover in midair without any help. I start scooping them up. The first ones are all white, but soon colorful ones start entering the room. I grab a pink one, a green one, and a blue one. The balls compress easily and expand again to their original size (about that of a softball), but I soon find my hands full. 

The scene skips to a car chase. I drive the car off a drawbridge and clear a huge canyon, landing safely on the other side. Then the car explodes. I die, so I reload and start again. I drive the car off the bridge, land in the same place, and immediately get out and run. The car explodes behind me as I dive for safety. The puffballs scatter. 

I start racing around to collect them again. The car is still burning, and now the landscape is littered with smoldering shrapnel. The jagged rocks and large boulders don't expedite the fluff collection, either. The dream ends. 

_________________________

08.27.2010Fishing in Asia (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID


I'm standing on a dock with some mates I know from real life. We're all fishing in a pond that is supposed to be heavily stocked with fish. I cast out a line, and indeed do get a bite. The fish is the size of the head of a pin, and is just sort of sucking on the hook. I toss it back and try again, only to get another pinhead fish. 

The other gents join in, and soon the water is covered with fishing lines. The available space is short. I do spot a butter zone between two lines and aim for it. My funky underhanded cast, though, flings the line far to the left. Oops. I try again and fail. the dream ends. 

_________________________

08.27.2010Exploring Singapore (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID


I'm walking through the streets of Singapore with my mother. It is very late, but the streetlights provide plenty of light. 

We come across a boardwalk along the coast. Along the walk are crates with all sorts of interesting things piled on them. What catches my eye are all the different exotic fruits. The first one looks a lot like a red pineapple without a top, but shorter and fatter. I pick it up and take it with me. 

As we progress, my mother keeps pointing out all the different fruits, which I pick up and carry. We finally find the one I've been looking for...it is an unusual, squash-like fruit with large sharp seeds that can catch in the throat. I pick it up and the dream ends. 

_________________________

08.27.2010Return of the Krakken (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID


Our story begins with Captain Jack Sparrow. He's sailing through shallow waters around tropical islands, when out from the clear blue water comes a tangle of thick tentacles that bring the black pearl to a halt. 
"You again?!" shouts Jack. 
"Yeah, I know. You escaped me fair and square. It doesn't seem right." replies the krakken. "There isn't anything I can do, though. This is my job."
The krakken begins to crush the ship. Captain Jack gives the order to abandon ship. The dream ends.

----------


## Maria92

09.02.2010The First McNinja (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID


Shot from a third-person disembodied perspective, this dream flows like a movie. We begin in Egypt, where Doctor McNinja's ancestor is searching for lost tombs of pharoes. The help of a gorilla has been corraled for the operation. 

As he's supervising the work crew, he gets a message from one of the workers, saying the gorilla would like to have a word with him. He finds her alone in a tent. 

"Judy, what's wrong?"

The gorilla, nervous as ever, starts sounding out words. It soon becomes clear that she wants to ask McNinja on a date. The dream ends. 

_________________________

09.02.2010Thieves and Frogs (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID


I'm in India with my sister and Mike Hamar, from The Red Green Show. We need to get to an airport to meet my father, but there is one complication...I don't know how to drive the car. 

I hop in anyway...it's a modern SUV, painted light blue. How masculine...My sister and Mike get in, and I lurch away from the curb. 

The view shifts to a sort of modified third person. I'm remote controlling the car with me inside it from a helicopter. Gives "split personality" an entirely new meaning. The whole time, I'm trying not to crash the car as it swerves around corners and into oncoming traffic lanes at breakneck speeds. 

The traffic thins out, and we dead-end at the airport. I snap back into my body and get out of the car. There is one short runway, on which a one person plane lands. While my sister and I debate if we're at the right airport, Mike comes back from the visitor center and informs us that the airport is infested with lactating frogs. We both start cracking up, and Mike gets kind of pissed, insisting this is a serious problem. We laugh harder, and he starts telling us about the 4,000 frogs full of frog milk that are wrecking the ecosystem. The dream ends.

----------


## Maria92

09.10.2010Repulse the Monkey (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID


Xiaolin Showdown inspired dream.  :smiley: 

I'm hanging out with the other warriors in training at the temple. We're doing basic martial arts practice, and also working with the Shen Gong Wu...mysical power-objects. I use the Eye of Dashi to shoot a huge bolt of lightning at a dummy, which obliterates it nicely. 

Something doesn't feel right, though. The side I'm playing for...the side of good...just doesn't match me. I grab the Golden Tiger Claws and rend a hole in space that takes me to the lair of my ex-nemesis, Jack Spicer. We agree on an evil alliance, and the ghost-witch Wuya is pleased by my joining.

I use the tiger claws and raid the Shen Gong Wu vault, returning with a sack full of fun, including the Monsoon Sandals and Third Arm Sash. Jack compliments me on a job well done. The dream ends. 

_________________________

09.10.2010Super Aryan (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID


I'm driving through Nazi-occupied France, somewhere in the country. My crack squad of rebels and sharpshooters ride along in the old-style car, machine guns at the ready. There are six of us in total. We're headed straight for the boarder. Half an hour from the border, though, we encounter a truly frightening sight. 

It is Hitler himself, powered up beyond all imagination. His hair is long, blonde, and spikey. He has gone Super Aryan. What's more, he's piloting a World War II Spitfire fighter plane. Fire erupts from the twin Vickie machine guns mounted on the front of the plane. The bullets kick up a ring of dust around the car as I slam to a stop. We all get out and take aim at Hitler. 

The five with guns line up and return fire. I, without a gun, cheer from the sidelines, offering strategic advice from a different angle. Worried for my own safety as Hitler takes a low pass, I abandon my post and retreat for safety. 

I spot an old barn and make a dash for it. Halfway to it, I hear a whining sound from the sky, and Hitler crash-lands right in front of me, skidding into a tree and exploding. We did it. We killed Hitler and saved France.

----------


## Maria92

09.11.2010Mike's School of Lockpicking (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID
Enjoyable, Funny

The dream is shot from the third person, and is very much like a commercial. It is very humerous, and the instructor, Mike Hamar, is trying to hint at the fact that his school has many illegal but useful applications without stating it. He promises "working" with many popular brands of locks, and gaining an intimate knowledge of their inner working.

----------


## Hukif

lol the spy anime arrives!

----------


## Maria92

09.17.2010Ice Cream Sandwich Nap (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID
Enjoyable, Vivid

I'm sitting outside my grandmother's house. It's winter, and there are other people around. The plot is a bit too complex for me to understand, but I remember someone showing up and opening the garage door. She walked over to a freezer full of ice cream sandwiches and asked if anyone wanted one. Nobody raised their hand, so I did, and she lobbed a few to me. I then noticed a glass of milk in front of me. I unwrapped one of the sandwiches and ate it, savoring the creamy, chocolatey flavor. 

The woman asked again if anyone wanted one. A few other hands went up, which were promptly rewarded with ice cream. I took a swig of milk and began to unwrap my second sandwich. The question was posed yet again. A dozen hands went up, including mine as I tried to hide the evidence of the other sandwiches. The dream ended as she turned to me.

----------


## Maria92

09.21.2010Vanilla Smoke (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID


I'm sitting alone in a large, dimly lit lounge area. The carpet is a dark red, and the walls are covered in wood paneling. The lights are nestled into the ceiling and provide a comfortable glow. I hold in my hand an unlit cigar that smells strongly of vanilla.

Throwing caution to the wind, I light up for the first time. Instead of inhaling the smoke into my lungs, I fill my mouth with it. The smoke is...unusual. It tastes sweet, with the distinct flavor of vanilla, but also a bit like the chips from a wood smoker. It has a cool, almost sort of mist-like texture to it. I exhale and repeat the procedure, simply tasting the smoke. I know that my mother is going to kill me for even going near a cigar, but really, I'm not noticing anything wrong. I take one final draw, and in doing so, finish the cigar. I blow a smoke ring as the dream ends.

----------


## Maria92

09.23.2010The Tree Catapult (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID


I'm standing in a hall of polished marble and tile. In the center, there is a large tree, about 30 feet tall. Beyond the tree is a high wall that separates me from an evil supervillain I must destroy. The wall does not go to the ceiling, and I formulate a plan. I shall use the tree as a catapult up and over the wall. 

I'm soon joined by a small crew of beautiful women, who help me bend the tree back and engineer a makeshift basket of sorts. We stack bails of hay onto it, with a handle sticking out the middle to hold on to. The idea is that once the tree is released, I will fly through the air, the hay will break free, the handle will come loose on its own, and I will end up on the other side of the wall intact and with a handle that I can throw at the startled evildoer. Worth a shot. 

I mount the catapult and give the signal to launch. Sure enough, I soar over the wall and land safely on the other side. The bad guy, reminiscent of Emperor Palpatine, is staring straight at me. I drop the handle, and he vanishes.

----------


## Maria92

09.27.2010Drunken Shenanigans (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID


I'm standing in a bookstore-like place inside a university building of some sort late at night. I've met up with some very attractive lady-friends, and we're standing around talking. The subject of my refusal to drink comes into conversation, and through much persuading, they convince me to pound down a few shots. 

I suck down three or four hits of Captain Morgan's (which is quite tasty), and promptly proceed to lose my senses. I become a bit dizzy and collapse on the ground. The girls giggle and try to help me up as I keep insisting that I'm not drunk, just a bit tipsy. All in all, I'm fairly aware of my actions and what I'm doing, but my legs refuse to cooperate. 

I stagger around with the girls some, checking out the empty building. It is truly massive in size.

----------


## Maria92

10.03.2010Runnin' from the Law (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID


I'm preparing to go on a vacation with my dad. We're thinking Cedar Point, and we're thinking of using a rocket to get there. Before we go anywhere, though, we need snacks. 

We stop at an abandoned snack cart on the side of the highway. I pick up some meat on a stick, a bowl of rice, and a dozen packs of sugar. My dad settles for condiments. A few other people get out of their cars and likewise start looting the cart. We decide to beat a hasty retreat. 

It is night now, and the rocket is getting ready to take off. We flash our boarding passes and get in. The rocket is a model designed for high-speed people travel, and instead of burning fuel, uses compressed gasses to hurl its occupants into low-earth orbit and back down again. The camera switches to third person, and somewhat cartoonishly, I watch the spaceship go up and come down in Cedar Point. 

We crash-land in the middle of a weird convention. Some nasty pipsqueak is at a podium, delivering a speech on world domination, starting with my life. Staying in third person, I watch myself and my father rush onto the streets and hijack a car. I punch it and we take off down the street, a mob of evil henchmen behind us. 

Our speeding catches the attention of an officer, then several officers. Soon, an entire squadron is chasing us down the street. I lose a few of them, but most hang on. The flashing lights act as a beacon, betraying our location to the supervillains who want to destroy me. 

I make a desperate swerve onto a one-way street, almost get hit by a car, and do a sliding park into safety. Our car is pretty beat up, and a platoon of cop cars is watching us from afar. It looks like the end. The dream ends. 

_________________________

10.03.2010Sailor Venus Volleyball (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID


I'm sitting on the sidelines of a huge volleyball game. One one side is my team...a team composed of an army of Sailor Venuses. On the other is the enemy. The dream is brief, but I remember my team kicking the enemy's keister.

----------


## Maria92

10.11.2010Facebook Connect: Join to Rebel (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID


I'm standing on a wide, railing-free futuristic boardwalk over a huge metal shaft latticed with similar walkways. I walk to the edge, where an elevator awaits. The elevator is gold on the outside, with metal buttons surrounded by plastic LED lights. I press the up arrow and watch as a holographic display jumps out from the wall a few inches. There is a single-question survey printed on it. 

"Q: do you fap on a regular basis?"

I am given the option of selecting either "yes" or "no," both lined up with the elevator buttons. I eye the parallel boardwalk nervously. There is a group of people filling out a survey similar to mine. Not wanting them to see, I shuffle to the side, press the button, and shuffle all over the place, ultimately making me look like the most suspicious spaz-bastard there. 

The elevator finally arrives, and I take it up a few floors. I exit to a much larger walkway with a huge-ass plasma screen TV at the end. There is a large group of people hanging around it. I venture over and see what it is they're looking at. It's my facebook page. I've apparently decided to cave in and set up a profile. The problem is that some snarky bitch wants to ban my profile and do bad things to me for some arbitrary reason, and that anyone who friends me will meet a similar fate. What everyone is doing at the terminal is friending me. I join them and they all treat me like a hero and say they've got my back.

----------


## Maria92

11.19.2010Solar Flare (WILD)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID
Enjoyable, Favorite, Lucid Dream, Vivid

I'm standing on a street corner, when I suspect I'm dreaming, and so do a nose pinch RC. Much to my astonishment, I can breathe through my pinched nostrils, and instantly realize I'm dreaming. 

"Hyaa!!!!" I shriek, as I extend my arms and expel two streams of sun-like plasma from my palms. The feeling of unleashing that sort of raw power is incredible. The concentrated fusion reaction annihilates all in my path as my dream quickly fades to black. I continue to feel the force of the streams as I slowly become aware of my waking body. 

_________________________


*Spoiler* for _WARNING! The following dream contains sex, detailed descriptions of the female anatomy, and general love-mush. Not recommended for people who don't want to read about sex. Proceed at own risk._: 



11.19.2010Sex at the Apartment (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID
Enjoyable, Favorite, Love, Romance, Sex, Vivid

I'm at my apartment, midday or so. My roommate walks through the door with a girl I know, who he takes to his bedroom before quickly departing for parts unknown, leaving the girl alone and confused. 

I continue to go about my business as usual when she comes out of the bedroom. I'm a bit surprised to see her still here, and I asked what happened to my roommate. She says that he is a bastard, and that he just left her there with no way to get back home. She's also hungry, and her shirt has been torn. 

I fetch her one of my shirts from my closet...a white, vertically-striped button-up. She puts it on and does up a few buttons. It's around this time that I realize she only has on panties below the waist, so I turn up the thermostat a bit. The length of the shirt covers her neatly. 

I make her a decent, proper breakfast, then take her to my room, where it's warmer. She's impressed by the cleanliness as compared to my roomie's room, and starts to go on about how my roommate is a bastard. I agree with her 100 percent, and reveal to her my gentlemenly nature. She's a bit stunned at first, but then recovers and changes the subject to us, as in her and me. 

"I've been thinking," says she. "You're a great guy, and I think we would be good together. What do you think?"
"Well, um...wow. Well, I say...hell yeah!"
"Mmm, I'm glad you feel that way," she says, undoing the buttons of the shirt I gave her. "Why don't we have some fun?"

I stare dumbfounded for a minute, unable to accept that this is actually happening to me. 

"Well?" she inquires. 

I pull myself together and pull her toward me. Our eyes meet, and we kiss. A long, passionate kiss. We break off, and she reaches for my pants, unzipping my jeans and grabbing my erect member. She gives it a few strokes, then stops and removes her bra, but leaves my shirt on. 

I brush my hand against her olive-skinned cheek, then move down to her likewise-colored breasts. She's small...no larger than a b-cup, but what she has is flawless. My hand works deftly, fondling, caressing. Her breasts are soft, but firm. I use my thumb to stimulate her dark, erect nipple. A small sigh of pleasure escapes her lips as she reaches back into my pants. 

"Shall we move to the bed?" I ask, realizing that we're both still standing up.
"Oh, yes, of course." 

I step out of my jeans and boxers, and she removes her panties, but again retains the shirt. I take a moment just to appreciate the surreal scene in front of me. She stands there, like some intangible apparition that will disappear if I touch her. 

She climbs up onto the bed, and I follow right behind. We take a moment to just lie there together, savoring the moment we are about to share. I make the first move by leaning up to kiss her again. While she continues to lie down, I take a position to her side. With one hand, I run my fingers through her hair, down her neck, and to her breast. With my other, I run two fingers from the top of her sternum, down her belly, and to her pussy. Just before reaching it, I separate my fingers and run along either side. 

Still stimulating her nipples, I caress her inner thighs, always skipping right over her clit. I can feel her tense with anticipation at each pass. Finally, I start to home in on her. I stroke the outer lips of her innie vagina, but still deny her the touch she's waiting for. Closer and closer, almost there...or not. I'm teasing her, and it's working. She groans, becoming desperate now. I slip past the outer lips and rub the outside of her vagina, marveling at how wet it is. Again she groans, her entire body tense, and so I finally go for her clit. A moan leaves her lips, this time out of pleasure. 

I switch over to my thumb and penetrate her with one finger. It's just a bit tight, but it feels good. I slip in a second finger, then go straight for the g-spot. 

Her back arches and her breathing shallows. Her face is flushed. I pick up the pace, and she groans in approval. 

"Oh god, I'm coming, I'm coming!" she yells, nearly out of breath. I feel her vagina contract hard around my fingers, pushing them out of her as a stream of fluid bursts forth. She's a squirter, and I just gave her a powerful orgasm. 

Half exhausted and quite satisfied, she pants on my bed, covered in a fine sheen of sweat. I lie down beside her and close my eyes, listening to her breathe. 

There's a hand on my still very hard member, and the bed shifts. She climbs on top and guides me inside her. It feels quite tight.

"Does it hurt?" I ask. 
"No, not at all."
_Good,_ I think. 

She begins to move her hips up and down, slowly at first, but then gaining speed. The feeling is intense. I place one hand on her hip to help steady her, and the other I run over her body. Her back, her breasts, her ass. 

I feel her contract suddenly and sharply. She shudders and pauses a moment, then continues on. A moment later, it happens again. The contractions of her multiple orgasms bring me closer to mine. With one final thrust, we cum together. She collapses into my arms, completely exhausted. I hold her close, my member still inside her. As I lie there, the dream ends.

----------


## Maria92

11.28.2010Battleship Lucid (DILD)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID
Achieved Goal, Action/Adventure, Enjoyable, Favorite, Lucid Dream, Vivid

I'm standing on a dock. Out in the water, a group of bad guys have seized control of an armed and highly dangerous battleship. As a superhero, it is my job to stop them. 

I start off by shooting the ship with half a dozen RPG's, but the hull has no problem withstanding the blast. A huge boom comes from the ship, and a split second later, I'm knocked off my feet by a cannon ball. Time to get serious. 

I run along the side of the dock, then jump into the air. _I can fucking fly._ I make a beeline toward the ship, dodging cannon balls and machine gun fire. As I circle around the front, wondering how to destroy the vessel, it occurs to me to just kick in to lucid mode. That is exactly what I do. I look at one of the bad guys zooming around on a jetpack, and turn him into a kosher gherkin. I turn the cannon aboard the ship into a stack of marshmallows. Finally, I create a rather large opening in the hull and watch the ship sink. As I fly away, the dream fades out.

----------


## Xedan

> 09.21.2010Vanilla Smoke (Non-lucid)
> 
> FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> 
> I'm sitting alone in a large, dimly lit lounge area. The carpet is a dark red, and the walls are covered in wood paneling. The lights are nestled into the ceiling and provide a comfortable glow. I hold in my hand an unlit cigar that smells strongly of vanilla.
> 
> Throwing caution to the wind, I light up for the first time. Instead of inhaling the smoke into my lungs, I fill my mouth with it. The smoke is...unusual. It tastes sweet, with the distinct flavor of vanilla, but also a bit like the chips from a wood smoker. It has a cool, almost sort of mist-like texture to it. I exhale and repeat the procedure, simply tasting the smoke. I know that my mother is going to kill me for even going near a cigar, but really, I'm not noticing anything wrong. I take one final draw, and in doing so, finish the cigar. I blow a smoke ring as the dream ends.



That's a pretty realistic description of a cigar. I've tried a vanilla Tatiana's and that's basically what it was like. Funny how drugs in your dream are realistic and in mine all sorts of crazy shit goes down from them. Like in a fragment recently I tried ecstasy and for some reason I started moving at the speed of light and my body was warping into weird shapes.

----------


## Maria92

Holy god, you're back from parts unknown! Hi!

----------


## Xedan

Hey! been back a while, though only every now and then do I actually say anything. My internet's been spotty recently, so this is one of the few sights that works fully.

----------


## Maria92

12.06.2010HOLY FUCK THAT TREE IS EATING THE SKY! (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID


I'm stuck on an island with a group of people who are all recovering from the plane crash. It has a very Lost sort of feel to it. 

I come across a patch of mushrooms. They're very strange shrooms...huge, massive masses of big, brown fungus with tubes running inside them. I pick up a chunk and suck on one of the tubes. The top row of mushrooms turns bright red and purple with white spots, and I inhale a large cloud of spores. 

Dropping the mushrooms, I make my way to a folding chair parked in front of the plane's onboard projector screen. My sister comes and sits next to me. Obviously, the projector is useless without electricity, but the shrooms cause me to hallucinate an Intel Pentium Dual Core Processor commercial on the screen. I look at it, then start laughing. I trjy to stand up, but my legs have other plans and I fall in the sand with my face toward the sky. As the dream fades out, I see a huge tree start to devour the sky.

----------


## Maria92

12.11.2010Space Shuttle Party Van (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID


I'm on my driveway with a group of random dudes. Most of them are rednecks. It's night out. We are standing around a small rocket ship we just finished constructing. 

We look up to the stars. The moon is behind the roof of the house, but we still have plenty of light to see by. Our mission is to launch the rocket into outer space. There will be no passengers or payload. 

Without waiting any longer, we hit the "Go" button. The rocket rumbles to life and shoots into the air with five rockets of pure thrust. It climbs high into the sky, and when it is no more than a bright point, it jettisons the five primary boosters, which fall away as smaller points of light before being swallowed up by the darkness of the sky. The rocket continues on, then disappears from sight. 

At that moment, a different space shuttle comes into view, with flashing red and blue lights. As it approaches, we see a couple of FBI agents in the cockpit. One pops out the top and tells us that we've just violated international airspace laws. We're being party v&. The dream ends.

----------


## Maria92

12.23.2010Killing the Assassins (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID
Action/Adventure, Combat, Enjoyable, Funny, Vivid

I've just crashed through the empty window on the 23rd floor of a weird-ass skyscraper in a world straight out of the nightmares of Dr. Seuss. The buildings are colorful, oddly-shaped, burned-out shells. Curious. 

I pick my way through the blackened room I now find myself in, no different from any of the others. I'm barefoot, and I assume I've gotten here by flying through the window. There is a half-burned desk and a couple charcoal chairs, but little else. A turn into a hallway reveals a sniper flat on the floor with a gun pointed at my chest. I leap out of the way just as a shot rings out. Thinking fast, I arm myself with a sizable length of sturdy metal pipe. 

Drawing the sniper's fire, I wait for the shot to miss me before charging in as he reloads. He manages to eject the spent shell before my pipe meets his skull. I bash him six or seven times before he crumples into a heavily bruised heap. A second sniper emerges from behind a desk further down the hall, and I lay into him, too. He joins his comrade in a heap. A third sniper emerges, and I bash him too. 

Six bleeding and dead snipers later, I'm alone in the hallway, clutching a metal pipe, without a scratch on me. King of the gutted skyscraper, the dream ends. 

_________________________

12.23.2010Chewed Out by Mom (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID


I'm in a car with my family. My dad is driving, my mom riding shotgun, and my sis to the right in the backseat with me. We're driving around town, running errands. It is winter. 

My mom makes some comment about being glad neither of us (meaning my sister and I) aren't driving on these snowy roads. I comment that the roads aren't all that bad. They're snowy, yeah, but they aren't icy. My mom turns around and glares at me. I try to fortify my conversational defenses by pointing out that I only meant that I'd rather be driving on these roads than wet or icy ones. She continues to glare. I do some more backtracking, and she lays into me about being too careless and misjuding the roads and blah blah blah. The dream ends. 

_________________________

12.23.2010Zombie Apocalypse (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID
Action/Adventure, Combat, Enjoyable, Favorite, Funny, Vivid

I'm in a perfectly normal hotel. The carpets are gray and the decor is mostly gold and marble. A bit gaudy, yes, but overall, quite nice. I can hear the sounds of the casino on the floor below. Some glass paneling sections off the pool, with the delicious scent of chlorine. 

The hotel suddenly takes on a much darker feeling. Literally. The lights go out, leaving only the eerie glow of natural lighting. The crowds of innocent and merry vacationers disappear. I'm left holding a shotgun with a pistol in my belt as I'm confronted with my first undead. It comes lurching at me; gray, peeling skin stretched taut over yellow bones. The eyes are black and sunken into the face. I take aim and blow its head off. 

I go about searching the rest of the floor, splattering the occasional zombie, when I come to the elevator. Thinking that the managerial offices on the top floor may hold some clue, I take a lift to the top. 

The top floor is surprisingly vacant. Shotgun at the ready, despite my low ammo, I enter the nearest office and loot the filing cabinet. I come across some interesting-looking documents, but nothing particularly helpful. 

I turn back around and OHMYGOD THERE'S A MOTHERFUCKING ZOMBIE!! It's sitting in a chair, wearing a manager's uniform, with sunken eyes. It sits there, looking remorseful. Taking into account my low ammo, I pull out the pistol and deliver four shots to the face to make sure this freak of nature never rises again. 

It is around here that I locate my family, who have also fended off the zombie hordes and are likewise low on ammo. My dad proposes we find and raid the nearest airport, so that we may hijack a ride and get the hell out of Zombietown. I agree, and we take an emergency exit out of the hotel. 

We find an airstrip and hit the skies with four individual, one-seat planes. The bright yellow contraptions aren't very fast, stable, or reliable, and as we circle about my house, the engines choke out and die. Mercifully, it seems as though we're alone, as I guess all the zombies have gathered in town for some sort of zombie PTA or something. We start discussing our options, and they are few. The best one we can come up with is to repair the planes. I grab a handful of bolts and set to work. The dream ends.

----------


## Maria92

12.24.2010Fucking all the Girls (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID
Enjoyable, Favorite, Sex, Vivid

I'm in space. There are a bunch of other gents around me. I'm part of a futuristic college system, and these are the dorms. Not unlike airline seats, we all have a seat that transforms into a bed and an overhead storage compartment. 

All the other dudes leave, and I decide to go exploring. I quickly find the female dorms. I enter without knocking, much to the shock of some and the pleasure of others. A couple hide, but I approach one of the braver ones and strike up a brief conversation. It isn't long before I'm fucking her right there in front of everyone. She orgasms, and so do I. Our little romp complete, she departs via teleportation to the earth-based university, and I move on to the next chick. She's already perfectly willing, and leaps on me. Taking a page from Rance, I notice my hyper weapon is already ready again. She jumps upon it and knocks me flat on my back. As with the last encounter, she climaxes, and so do I. I repeat this with every other chick in the cabin, which happens to be all 45 of them. Blonds, redheads, Asians, skinny girls, chubby girls, and everything in between. I have sex with them all, leaving everyone satisfied. 

Everyone now departed, a cute girl walks in. She's blond, just a bit chubby, and very cute. She notices me laying there, half exhausted and still naked, and doesn't seem to care. She comes in, stores her things, and takes a seat. Hyper weapon suddenly ready again, I take a seat beside her. I talk her into some mutual masturbation, and as she grips me, I can instantly tell she's done this before. I move my fingers over her pussy, and she shudders in pleasure. She's already quite wet. I start brushing against her clit, and she moans. It isn't long before she orgasms. She lays there panting a moment before getting dressed and beaming down to earth. 

The dorms now empty, I go back to mine and get dressed. I've missed all my classes for the day, but I don't care. Sexing up 48 women is exhausting work, and I'm hungry. 

I beam down to the cafeteria and grab a plate. There's some sort of shellfish sale today. On a center stand, there are over a dozen species of clams, oysters, and mussels, ripe for the picking. I load my tray up, then bring it to the kitchen for cooking. A Japanese chef is working the kitchen, and he asks me if I want rice or noodles. I go for noodles, as they are much cleaner in appearance and easier to eat. 

My meal complete, I move on to other endeavors...such as scoping out the earth-based female dorms. I run into my sister, who has developed a device that will allow me to teleport into the dorms anytime I like. Quite handy, as men aren't allowed there after hours. The hard part is going to be to slip it past security and the wide array of sensors designed to keep out just such a device. We come up with a good disguise, then proceed with the plan. 

It starts out quite well. We get to the 119th floor before some security lunatic barges in and says there's been a breach. The culprit should be around here somewhere. My sister and I scatter, as does everyone else, in search of the breacher. He is eventually found out, and much to my surprise, is neither me nor my sister. The red alert resolved, my sister places the device in a janitor's closet and we make for the exit. 

That issue resolved, one of my friends says he has developed a state of the art room that I must come and check out. I follow him into a dimly lit room that is decorated in mostly matching brown furniture and accessories. I take a seat on the semi-comfortable couch, and just as I'm about to ask what's so special, he informs me that everything in the room can transform into anything else, within reason. I concentrate for a moment, and the couch spontaneously morphs size, shape, color, and density to become a much more comfortable one. I pick up a bottle of champagne, transform it into a pear, take a bite, then transform it back. The champagne bottle is identical to how it was when it started. My colleague has ended world hunger. He says it is late and he should go, but I'm free to stay. Excellent. 

I transform the couch into a massage table, then transform some random objects into world-class masseuses. I lay down on the table and they go to work, massaging every inch of my body. The dream ends.

----------


## Maria92

12.26.2010Manipulating Time (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID
Vivid

I'm loitering around campus with a couple of mystical power-disks in my arms. The two disks, roughly the size of frisbees and the color of yellow cake, enable me to control time as I see fit. One controls the future, the other the past. I aim the future disk at a building and watch as time accelerates around it, breaking the building down and causing deep cracks to appear in the brick face. The wooden sign above the door ages beyond recognition. I stop the flow, and wondering what else has changed, venture inside. 

There is a sort of bar on the inside. A couple of semi-schnockered old gits were giggling in the corner. I noticed that a few bar stools had been damaged heavily, with peeling fabric and many cigarette burns. As a true test of my power, I try to reverse-age them into the condition they were at when they were new. I do this by apparently pointing the past disk at them, shouting "reverse!" and hurtling over the stools. There is a change, but not a big one. A few of the burns are gone, but not much else. I repeat the process a few times, but as before, the change isn't all that great. One of the drunkards in the corner tells me to stop all that leaping about nonsense, and to just use the disk normally and say the word "heal." I try it, and sure enough, the stools return to brand new condition. Not really caring how the men knew about time travel or how the disks worked, I leave the bar and go outside. 

I do some other fun things with time manipulation, like reverting a tree into an acorn and making a different acorn into a tree. The dream ends. 

_________________________

12.26.2010Waltzing to her Heart (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID
Combat, Enjoyable, Favorite, Love, Romance, Vivid

I'm standing outside with several attractive young women, playing the part of a photographer. We are all highly-trained combat warriors, but today, we've decided to chill out and just have some fun. The current subject of my attention is one particularly beautiful woman, standing a full foot and a half taller than me. She is blond, with a slim frame and gorgeous hair. She is also my new-found love, but she doesn't know it yet. 

I take a group shot of all the girls, but then single out my love interest for a solo shoot. The wind sweeps back her hair, making her look like the fierce warrior she is. I take the shot, then go and fix her hair, pulling down some bangs. The transformation is startling. Her white dress and golden hair completely conceal her inner power. I take another picture, and conclude the photo shoot. 

We conclude that blowing off some steam at the gym would be nice. We hurry inside and select an empty room. Most of the girls start playing a combat form of badminton, but the one I love sits out. There is still plenty of room left, so I ask her to dance. She accepts, and despite me only coming up to her chest, we begin to waltz. 

We dance normally for some time, connecting on a whole new level. We break for a moment, and I take the opportunity to place my face on her bosom. She holds me closer, and I realize she feels the same about me as I do her. 

Our dance resumes, but I use my power to alter the gravity around us. We're now twirling about effortlessly, floating off the ground and only touching again to gain momentum once more. We spin off of the walls, climbing higher and higher. At last, we touch back down and get ready to go home. The sexual tension is immense at this point, and I know exactly how the night will end. 

At that moment, we see three guards standing outside our room, being that one wall is one-way glass. She tells me she senses an evil vibe coming from the men, and we watch them come into the room. 

"Oh, look," one of them sneers. "A short man and a horse." The other goons chuckle. 
"Listen, buddy," I retort. "I don't like you calling my girlfriend a horse. Apologize." 

A dark look clouds the goon's face, and he charges at me. I knock him on his ass and send him flying into the other two jerks. The other two charge at me and my girl. I grip the hand of my love, and by altering gravity, allow us to reach an incredible height and rocket back down to earth with massive velocity. We both kick a goon on the down-trip, breaking a few ribs and knocking them out cold. We flee the scene as the dream ends.

----------


## Maria92

12.31.2010My Asian Fantasy (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID
Enjoyable, Favorite, Love, Sexual Content, Vivid

I'm in a classroom with some other people...about 15, I would guess. There are no chairs, so we're all just seated on the floor. I see this tall, beautiful Asian girl from across the room. I sidle on over to her and fall in love. At the same time, I pick up that same vibe I get from my DG...could this be her? 

Before I can think, she tackles me and pins me down, then starts to dry hump me. She grinds faster, and I quickly find myself becoming highly aroused. My hips respond and begin their own movement, complimenting hers. Within a few moments, I'm brought to the edge of orgasm, but she stops. She dismounts, apologizes, and moves to the other side of the room. 

Utterly baffled, I follow her and ask her what the hell just happened. That was the best almost-sex of my life, after all. As if to tease me, she says she really shouldn't be doing such things, yet alone in public. It isn't proper. 

Was this my dream guide? Is she teasing me, hinting at what is to come? My search continues.

----------


## Maria92

01.04.2011Killing Some More Zombies (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID


I'm holding a pistol, with a shotgun slung around my shoulder. I holster the pistol and shoulder the shotgun, then enter the room. It looks like a large college dorm room. At first, all is calm, but then some assholes come through the doors with pistols of their own. I take aim with the shotgun and fire. Like zombies, they remain unphased, and take aim at me. I fire again and again. It takes three hits to kill these undead bastards. 

At that moment, more zombies come through the doors, some with shotguns of their own, and some with stupefied, zombie-looking hostages. I kill everyone there, not knowing that I'm supposed to not kill the hostages. Oops. 

The scene flashes backward and begins to repeat itself. This time, however, I'm in the room with a bunch of college kids, before they turn zombie. I go to the rooms and raid their weapons, transfering their ammunition to my pocket. The first dude goes into a room and emerges carrying an empty pistol. His back is to me, so I sneak up and whop him on the back of the head. He crumples to the floor like a sack of potatoes. 

A few more kids go into the rooms and emerge with unloaded weapons and a glazed look in the eye. I use the butt of my shotgun to crumple 'em. Eventually, they get irritated and start to charge at me, so I switch to gunshot mode and make a bit of a mess. 

One of the dudes tries to take a hostage, so I use the scope on my pistol to send a bullet straight through his brain. He falls, and the girl is released. There aren't many zombies left, so I just use the pistol to clean up. 

A deep-voiced announcer said "Perfect Score," seemingly coming from out of thin air. I then proceeded to respawn in the room and carry out the scene over and over again in different variations.

----------


## GMoney

That's pretty awesome that you have dreams about killing zombies.  Most of mine are boring, just walking around and stuff.

Nice dreams, man!

----------


## Maria92

01.13.2011Paradiso Lucid (DILD)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID
Achieved Goal, Action/Adventure, Enjoyable, Favorite, Lucid Dream, Vivid

I'm standing on a hover board, poised over a mighty, swift river, and travelling downstream at great speed. To the front is the Demon King, and to the rear is the Sith Lord. I'm holding a Halo-style sniper rifle. I know that it will be ineffective against the Demon King, so I swing it to the rear and open fire on the Sith Lord. I see his shields disrupt, weakening from the high-velocity rounds. I adjust the aim to his head and unleash another volley of shots. The shields are still up, and I'm running out of ammo. 

The hover board suddenly lurches, and I'm thrown into the river. On top of that, there's a massive waterfall, and at the bottom is a vortex to another dimension. The Demon King falls first, but he falls wide, nearly missing the lip of the portal, but is ultimately sucked in. I follow him, plummeting straight into the heart of the swirling mass. 

I'm suddenly in a nice-sized town. There is snow on the ground, and it is cold. Christmas lights are abundant. But nobody is out and about. I check a few businesses and homes, and they're all devoid of life. The entire town has vanished. 

I continue on to a massive, mansion-like building at the center of the town. Upon entering it, I'm greeted by a massive foyer, filled to the brim with festivities. Numerous, well-lit Christmas trees and presents abound. 

I'm suddenly struck by a sense of familiarity. I take the hallway on the right, and enter a smallish room with a monitor on one wall. 

"Computer, lock onto my Dream Guide's signature." 

The monitor displays a yellow beacon. The portal has been launched.

"I'm going lucid." 

No sooner do I utter these words than the entire dream lurches, rapidly destabilizing as I become aware of my waking body. It fades out quickly, and ends as I try to spin.

----------


## Maria92

01.14.2011Almost a Gender Swap (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID
Enjoyable, Vivid

I'm in college...some sort of generic morning class. I shoot the breeze with a few classmates, and in doing so, reveal my secret fascination with becoming a girl. One of the dudes passes me an odd container. It looks like the tail off of a large dart, but hollow and filled with fluid of some sort. He explains that if I press the point into my chest, I'll be permanently transformed into a woman. 

I take the vial and go to a corner of the room. Hastily, I talk myself into doing it, but as I'm about to make the final jab, my lesbian friend jumps out and tells me to stop. She explains I should be at home, actually considering the weight of what I'm about to do. Another woman tells me to hold off, saying that she used to be a he, and the potion I now hold will forever make me a lesbian, like her. 

I stash the vial in my coat pocket and agree to wait for now. The class ends, and I travel to the next class. It's another generic, boring class. It lets out quickly...about noon time. My next class is five hours away, so I decide to go back home and give some serious thought to the whole transformation thing. 

Along the way, I stop by the cafeteria. There's a baking class going on in one of the rooms near it. I sneak in and dive upon someone else's cupcake, then quickly leave. 

I leave the cafeteria and walk back home. I think about how great it would be to show up to my next class as a woman. As I walk, I do some parkour, vaulting over a couple cars. 

Finally, I reach the apartment, and get down to some serious thinking. Pros and cons. On the plus side, I'd be a woman. On the down side, I'd have periods...and pregnancy...and random dudes hitting on me...and I'd be payed less...and I'd be judged for being a lesbian...yeah, maybe this isn't such a great idea. I mean, I like being a dude, too. Being able to get away with looking like a pervert and being considered mostly normal, instead of a man-slut. Not having to worry about emotions at all. And yet, the incessant nag of curiosity is starting to get my goat. I remember the man in class saying something about an antidote. Perhaps I already had one? Checking the shelves, I see that I do. Well, with nothing to lose, perhaps simply transforming on a trial basis would be good, just to see if it is really worth it. I take the container, stab myself in the chest, and wake up.

----------


## Maria92

01.16.2011Cannibals in Hawaii (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID


It is some time in the future. The state of Hawaii has been left exclusively to cannibals. I arrive via sailboat on a small sandbar of an island with about nine cannibals on it. There is one other guy with me. We watch them dine on one of their comrades. 

We decide to stop this savagery. It is one thing to eat already deceased humans, and quite another to murder them. We venture forth and speak with the counselor, who speaks English. She tells us that she has tried to get them to stop, but to no avail. 

We gather them around and teach them how to use money to buy things like fruit smoothies. With them all happily sucking on blended fruit juice, we consider our mission a success, until one of them thanks us, then tells one of the others that it is his turn to be eaten. He seems a bit sad, but accepts his fate rather well. He climbs into this cartoonishly large black pot with a fire underneath. The dream ends. 

_________________________

01.16.2011Growing Puppy Girls (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID


I'm at a lab, where humans are genetically engineered and grown. Some become normal humans, but others become human hybrids. In production today are humans crossed with dogs. They appear to be normal people, but with a spare set of large, floppy ears and a tail. They function as normal people do, but are slightly more friendly and like to have their ears scratched. 

I watch as they mature at a rapid pace in their unconscious state, then come to the end of the line where they are awoken as fully-formed adults. They already have a standard education and their higher mental processes available to them. In addition, they have a complete memory of a fictitious, happy childhood. 

I watch one woman emerge, still nude, from her pod. She catches me gawking, and comes over. There's a smile on her lips, and she makes no move to cover herself. Instead, she wraps her arms around me and kisses me. We start making out, and pretty soon, we have a small crowd of onlookers. I slide one hand down to her waist, and one up to her head, where I scratch her ears. Her tail wags on its own accord. We kiss again, and I offer her my coat to cover up with. She accepts, and the dream ends.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> 01.16.2011Cannibals in Hawaii (Non-lucid)
> _________________________
> 01.16.2011Growing Puppy Girls (Non-lucid)



 Both of those dreams didn't need to end so soon! Would have loved to have heard what would have happened next. 

 Epic dream journal!  ::D:

----------


## Maria92

Thank you.  ::content:: 

And knowing me, puppy girls would have ended in sex.

----------


## Xedan

> Thank you. 
> 
> And knowing me, puppy girls would have ended in sex.

----------


## Hukif

Where, are the updates? Give me MOAR!

----------


## Maria92

Haven't had dreams in a long time.  :tongue2:

----------


## Maria92

03.21.2011Prison Break (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID


It's a warm night with a full moon. I retrieve the rolls of toilet paper from my pack and go to work. 

The numerous ribbons catch the ample glow of the moon, lighting up the yard. I know it well...after all, it is my own yard. 

Sirens sound in the distance. The police are soon upon me. They've just been itching to book me for something. The sheriff asks me what religion I belong to, and I tell him I'm atheist. They handcuff me and haul me away. 

Fast forward to prison, where I've apparently been convicted to 10 years for bullshit charges. They apparently linked me to some ancient bank robbery, then paid off the judge. 

I walk around, talking to the other inmates. Most of them are also innocent, and the ones that aren't, are likewise there for overinflated crap. I find the prison's supplied computer terminal and go to work. We're all gonna bust out, right under their noses. I hack the system and splice in a bit of code that allows each numbered keypad to recognize two keys. 

Under the cover of night, guided by the full moon, we all begin our escape. We pass by some guards, but it is so dark, they cannot see our true numbers. We reach the first fence, and I enter the hacked code. The door swings open, and we continue. The second door likewise swings open. We're now in a sort of supply area, where boxes and crates are stacked about. I can hear voices over the walkie-talkie I snitched from one of the guards. 

"Roger that, prisoners converging on block four. Over and out."

Our time is brief. We continue our innocent, calm stroll, and reach the third and final fence. The portal to freedom. It swings open, I walk through, and immediately burst into a full sprint. I can hear the rotors of a helicopter approaching. I eyeball the place in front of me: NASA space camp. Authorized personnel only. _Perfect._

The fence is torn down, apparently under maintenance. I rush through, only to find myself on a live set during a recreation of the lunar landing. Without breaking stride, I continue my full-boar sprint across the astroturf, invariably drawing the attention of a live TV camera. 

My sprint leads me to a dead end, with other inmates hot on my heels. The director of the set comes out and gets us all chairs, then sits us down and asks us what we're all doing. Some children come out and watch us hesitantly. The director sees the opportunity for an educational experience, and gets one of the cameras on us. 

We tell our stories, and once everyone learns that we aren't viscious and that the courts are corrupt, they ease up. I explain that I exhausted every possible legal avenue to show my innocence, but if I ever wanted to start my life, I knew I needed to break out. So I took up programming to do so. 

The sheriff walks in and the mood turns hostile. The space camp people defend us, then chase him out of town. The dream ends.

----------


## Maria92

04.25.2011This One Goes to 12 (Non-lucid)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID
Enjoyable, Romance, Sex, Vivid

I find myself in a sort of movie-style scene. The lights are dim and slightly tinted through the yellow cloth curtains. A slender and very hot black woman approaches from the shadows. She's already mostly naked, and I quickly join her. 

Her touch is warm and her skin is soft. Sparks flare as I brush her nipples. She shows me the bed and pulls me down on top of her. I penetrate her, and we have sex. The feeling is...hard to describe. It is, however, much _much_ better than anything I've felt before. I approach orgasm, and she tells me to cum inside her. I happily oblige, having a massive orgasm that far exceeds any of the ones I've had before in intensity, pleasure, and duration. Just as I finish, the dream ends.

----------


## Maria92

05.14.2011Longest Lucid Yet (DILD)

FALSE DREAM DREAM LUCID
Achieved Goal, Enjoyable, Favorite, Lucid Dream, Vivid

I'm walking around campus, hanging out inside a building. I've got a lot of time between now and my next class, so I find a comfy chair in a quiet room and doze off to sleep. 

I awake inside a dream, fully lucid. I'm still at campus. Remembering the past failures of my lucids, I pause for a minute and think about what I want to do. Flying comes to mind, and I think that's a good place to start. I walk toward the open window, a bit nervous that this might not work. I concentrate on a point in the sky and will myself to move to it. Indeed, I quickly rise off the ground and sail effortlessly toward it. 

I'm now hovering off the ground by about a hundred feet. It's a crisp winter day, but the air is warmer than I would have thought. I wonder if the snow feels cold, so I fly down to the ground and scoop some up. To my surprise and delight, it's quite cold, but realistically so. 

I take to the air once more, drawing the occasional strange look from one of the girls on campus. The wind on my face and in my hair is a delight, but I soon grow bored of flying all the same. I touch down and run through a list of goals. Sex is an option. There was a girl back at the room who was making eyes at me. Then I think about changing genders, and then about summoning my DG once and for all. I opt for the last one and attempt to bring her to me. The summoning fails. Oh well, time for gender swapping. But no, I FA back into the room on campus. I consider how to improve the summoning...perhaps by using pentagrams and sorcery next time.

----------


## Mancon

Would you like me to change the title to "Maria's Epic Dream Journal of Awesomeness"?

----------


## Maria92

> Would you like me to change the title to "Maria's Epic Dream Journal of Awesomeness"?



Ooh, I like it! Yes, please.  ::D:

----------


## Mancon

> Ooh, I like it! Yes, please.



Done!  :smiley:

----------


## yuppie11975

Where be the new dreams?  :Sad:

----------

